#ubuntu-za 2011-01-03
<inetpro> good morning
<maiatoday> hi inetpro
<superfly> morning inetpro, maiatoday, morgs and confluency
<confluency> Morning
<morgs> morning *
<maiatoday> hi superfly
<sakhi> moonin
<Kilos> morning everyone. i got my 80g working. hope it lasts 
<Kilos> had to use a cfdisk command to zero all sectors
<Kilos> wedwo_ gave it to me
<Kilos> only now this thing says i am in yankee land
<superfly> Kilos: you should be able to fix that in "Date and Time" in your admin menu somewhere
<Kilos> i am looking there now superfly 
<Kilos> there we go. had to tick on a lock to be able to change it
<Kilos> hope you all having a good start to the new year
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<superfly> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> superfly: Done
<Kilos> i am very happy my 80g is not dead
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and superfly!
<Kilos> Maaz, dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier Kilos my vriend
<Kilos> i tried to wipe just one partition on my external and wiped everything. is there a way to recover it please
<Kilos> i have tried  testdisk but must be doing something wrong
<Kilos> got lotsa important data there
<Kilos> had!
<charlvn> Kilos: http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-mini/Partition-Rescue.html
<charlvn> there's a lot of partition recovery tools out there but most of them are proprietary paid-for windows-based apps
<Kilos> i have testdisk and foremost and scalpel here on maverick but something not same as with karmic when i last used testdisk
<Kilos> ty charlvn 
<nuvolari> hi guys, do you know of anyone somewhat versed in Linux in the Durban area?
<Kilos> nuvolari, hi there are tose guys on the lists
<Kilos> i lost all so cant give you names sorry
<Kilos> the had the ubuntu hour a while back
<Rodemires> hallo.
<Rodemires> does anyone know how I can get a shortcut key for the 'computer' location?
<Rodemires> I want to configure shortcut keyboard keys for location, 'computer'.
<cocooncrash> rodemire: System->Keyboard Shortcuts
<cocooncrash> rodemire: Add, Command="nautilus computer:/"
<cocooncrash> * System->Preferences->Keyboard Shortcuts
<rodemire> Thanks for the response. I know that's where the keyboard shortcuts can be set but I don't quite know how to configure that particular one: the  'computer' location.
<rodemire> Ahhh, let me try that.
<rodemire> Nice. Thanks hey. That worked, all this time I was using 'computer:///' and it wasn't working. Thanks again.
<cocooncrash> np
<rodemire> Bye.
<nuvolari> Kilos: I was there oom :P
<nuvolari> the ubuntu hour
<kbmonkey> hello #za
<wedwo-> hi
<superfly> hi kbmonkey
<Kilos> night all sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2011-01-04
<nlsthzn> totsiens
<nuvolari> g'morning
<kbmonkey> morning!
<superfly> morning
<nuvolari> :'(
<nuvolari> anyone with the same problem: 
<nuvolari> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libreoffice-common_1%3a3.3.0~rc2-3lucid1_all.deb (--unpack):
<nuvolari>  trying to overwrite '/etc/bash_completion.d/ooffice.sh', which is also in package openoffice.org-common 1:3.2.0-7ubuntu4.1
<nuvolari> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<superfly> nuvolari: you need to tell dpkg to overwrite the file
<superfly> something like "dpkg -i  /var/cache/apt/archives/libreoffice-common_1%3a3.3.0~rc2-3lucid1_all.deb --force-overwirte"
<sakhi> moonin
<nuvolari> superfly: thanks, I got it solved
<nuvolari> at last :P
<nuvolari> moonin sakhi
<Kilos> afternoon superfly and everyone else
<superfly> afternoon Kilos
<Kilos> can you just verify if this command is right to get permissions on my external please
<Kilos> sudo chown -R miles:miles /media/backup
<Kilos> i named it backup with gparted
<superfly> Kilos: you might want to use /media/backup/* because using just /media/backup will set the owner of the /media/backup directory itself to you
<Kilos> oh is that bad
<Kilos> but i will do it your way ty very much superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: well, you might find that gparted complains when you want to unmount it
<Kilos> oh ty superfly 
<kodez> compliments for the new season and a prosperous 2011 for the ubuntu-za family
<Kilos> same to you ty kodez 
 * kodez thanks kilo
<Kilos> i have a partition on my harddrive labelled as storage but without a mount point. it shows in places but i cant put anything in it. the permissions bit again
<Kilos> i dunno if i must put other mounted partitions first in the chown command
<Kilos> and i be bang of chown
<deegee> hi kodez
 * kodez waving back at deegee
<kodez> hello deegee
<Kilos> hi perseus 
<Kilos> you new here
<perseus> hi kilos. yes, first time.
<perseus> any activity on this channel?
<Kilos> now and again but normally when there is someone with a problem
<Kilos> or for meetings
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<perseus> when do you have meetings?
<perseus> thanks :)
<Kilos> wait we ask maiatoday 
<Kilos> hi maiatoday you here?
<Kilos> perseus, do you need help with anything
<perseus> not really, other than asking if anyone tried 10.10 Netbook edition
<perseus> and what they think of it
<Kilos> there must be quite a few
<perseus> but thanks anyway
<Kilos> only everyone got the new years job prob
<Kilos> work work work
<Kilos> drubin, hi you here
<Kilos> drubin, is our boss man
<inetpro> good afternoon
<inetpro> Kilos: hoezit?
<superfly> hi inetpro
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> superfly: heh, how you?
<superfly> inetpro: hot and sweaty, thanks, and you? have a good holiday?
 * inetpro very upset this afternoon
<superfly> what's wrong?
<inetpro> neighbor has 6 pigs running in a very small pen 30 meters from our living area
<inetpro> it stinks liek you won't believe
<inetpro> and coming from a farm I should be used to it
<superfly> hehe
<inetpro> just to damn close
<superfly> inetpro: I don't think pigs are normally very stinky, to be honest, so there must be something not right there
<superfly> Kilos would know ;-)
<inetpro> I've tried several times to get hold of him but I think he's still on holiday
<Kilos> kill the pigs
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> and pray for rain
<Kilos> its most likely from all the rain we been having
<inetpro> yep
<Kilos> wet pig dwang no smell lekker
 * inetpro can't even get away from teh smell inside the house
<Kilos> eish
<inetpro> s/teh/the/
<Kilos> where do they make theuir droppings inetpro 
<Kilos> you can cover them with sand and that should help for a while
<Kilos> they normally go to same place
<Kilos> but each pig might have its own place
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> heh, it's a very small pen part cement and part open ground IIRC
<Kilos> with no roof?
<inetpro> all 6 together in one pen
<inetpro> with a roof
<Kilos> can the rain still get in to wet the pen
<inetpro> Kilos: yep, but even their water is leaking
<Kilos> eish
<inetpro> yep, eish
<Kilos> those things are normally bred in dry places then the smell not so bad
<Kilos> but a layer of sand will help
<Kilos> if it doesnt rain anymore
 * inetpro happy to have gotten hold of the neighbor who will sort things out with the pigs
<drubin> Kilos: Sorry I was out the whole day
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2011-01-05
<Kilos> morning superfly inetpro nuvolari and everyone else
<superfly> morning Kilos
<superfly> how are the chickens? oh wait, that's inetpro :-P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> :-)
<deegee> morning Kilos
<sakhi> morning Kilos
<Kilos> hi deegee sakhi 
 * Kilos happy everything so far working with maverick 
<Kilos> just needed to chown all the /media
<Kilos> hehe it even shows the stiffy in places
<Kilos> i have a command to add to fstab but need to have it able to fat not ext3. can someone please correct it for me so i dont make another bobo
<Kilos> /dev/sdb1  /media/MyData    ext3    defaults  0  0
<Kilos> info came from here   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=872197&page=3
<Kilos> i am thinking of making a boot floppy to install grub with if i have probs again
<Kilos> or is it better to boot from cd and install grub from there
<Kilos> i dunno if you can from the cli on a live cd
<Kilos> it was a frightening experience not being able to boot my 80g
<Kilos> or should i use the floppy on ext3
<Kilos> brb
<magespawn> good day all
<magespawn> anybody expert with scribus 1.5 trunk?
<confluency> Which one is that?  The stable or the beta?
<confluency> Which package did you install?
<magespawn> i think the beta. hold on brb.
<confluency> Anyway, ask your question.  I haven't used it in a long time but I may remember something.
<magespawn> Build ID: C-C-T-F-C1.8.10
<confluency> Uh... how did you install it?
<confluency> Ohhhhh, I see where you said trunk. :P
<confluency> Built from source?
<magespawn> i think so
<confluency> What do you mean you think so? ;)
<magespawn> i cannot remember
<magespawn> i keep getting this error message when i try to put in an image frame
<magespawn> Your Render Frame configuration seems to be invalid. Please check the settings in the External Tools section of the Preferences dialog.
<confluency> What does dpkg -l | grep scribus say?
<magespawn> ii  scribus                                                  1.3.3.13.dfsg~svn20081228-2ubuntu2              Open Source Desktop Page Layout
<magespawn> ii  scribus-trunk                                            1.5.0svn201012022356-12~lucid1                  Open Source Desktop Page Layout - developmen
<confluency> Do you have some kind of special repository enabled?
<magespawn> again not sure. how do i check?
<confluency> Also, before you do anything else, try upgrading the package to make sure you have the latest version.  But that looks pretty new.
<confluency> ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<confluency> and cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<tumbleweed> confluency: I'm guessing scribus daily builds: https://code.launchpad.net/~scribus/+archive/ppa/+packages
<tumbleweed> (but without an apt source, or it would be up to date)
<magespawn> http://codepad.org/CLu21yTz
<confluency> Yar, I just found that.
<confluency> It looks like there's a newer package.  From January.
<magespawn> http://codepad.org/D3PmVtFk
<confluency> magespawn: OK, it's fine.  You have the scribus PPA enabled.
<confluency> So upgrade first and see if it still happens.
<confluency> If it still happens, I suggest asking in #scribus.
<magespawn> it was working. okay brb
<magespawn> i did it from within scribus go this back :No updates are available for your version of Scribus 1.5.0.svn
<magespawn> - Scribus 1.3.3.14 is the latest stable release.
<magespawn> - We have stabilised 1.3.3.x for those wishing to use some new features of the 1.3.x series but need more stability.
<magespawn> - Scribus 1.3.8 was released 22 July 2010 
<magespawn> Finished
<tumbleweed> magespawn: this is ubuntu, update it with your package manager
<magespawn> okay. how?
<magespawn> the ubuntu software center?
<tumbleweed> I don't know what tool you normally use, but "aptitude update" followed by "aptitude install scribus-trunk" (or just "aptitude full-upgrade") should do the trick
<magespawn> okay brb
<magespawn> thanks for the help
<tumbleweed> np, was the issue you were having fixed in the newer build?
<magespawn> no . but i do not need the render frames anyway. i thought i was using image frames. it looks like you have to set up the renders frames using something like latex which i do not need at the moment.
<magespawn> so a bit of a non issue at the moment really.
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You're Welcome I'm sure
<nuvolari> môre oom Kilos
<nuvolari> ek meen mirrag :P
<Kilos> dag nuvolari  gaan dit goed daar
<nuvolari> aan die gang oom
<Kilos> mooi
<nuvolari> en met oom?
<Kilos> goed dankie
<Kilos> this looks like a good start to the year. no one needing help here or on the lists. only magespawn and I
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> and inetpro that needs to wear a face mask at home
<Kilos> eeeeew
<Kilos> Maaz, whats for supper
<Maaz> Steak , egg and chips. And a free Coke
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> Maaz, wat eet ons vanaand
<Maaz> Enigiets met pap en sous Kilos Ek is gelukig met mikro organismes van die internet
<Kilos> Maaz, cool bot
<Maaz> Thanks Kilos I have learned from the best
<wedwo-> Maaz: Kilos.blog
<Maaz> wedwo-: kilos.blog is http://mileyssignificantblog.blogspot.com/
<nlsthzn> Hehe... like the name...
<Kilos> evening ghostknife corrie206 charlvn 
<charlvn> hi Kilos :)
<nlsthzn> Kilos: hi uncle
<Kilos> hey nlsthzn howzit
<nlsthzn> Kilos: cool... glad to see you back online
<Kilos> ty was hard being off
<Kilos> even started walking and slow jogging then sleeping to calm the head down
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> but had some success getting a new mbr on a drive that crashed so it was good
<Kilos> apart from lost data
<nlsthzn> Glad to hear, right after my diabetes discovery I was as blind as a bat for a week... couldn't do anything on a PC, on TV, couldn't read... was torture...
<Kilos> wow and now you all fixed again??
<Kilos> sorry to hear that
<nlsthzn> Kilos: yup... vision is ok and no permanent damage (very happy about that!)
<Kilos> whew
<inetpro> nlsthzn: eish
<inetpro> Kilos: good to see you blogging again
<Kilos> yeah ty inetpro 
<Kilos> hows the smell
<nlsthzn> inetpro: tell me about it...
<inetpro> Kilos: was your problem fixed by just booting from the cd?
<inetpro> surely you did something more than just booting?
<Kilos> you first have to zero the drive and then when you boot from the cd the motherboard actually puts the machine code for the mbr back
<Kilos> i booted and installed maverick cause was clean
<Kilos> drive was clean
<Kilos> that mbr is a swine to fix
<Kilos> when you zero the drive it is the same as a new one
<inetpro> Kilos: ahh... the clue is that you re-installed
<inetpro> what you mean with zeroing teh drive is actually just cleaning the mbr record on the drive
<inetpro> s/teh/the/
<Kilos> yip
<inetpro> Kilos: the mbr is just 512 bytes that live on the first sector of the drive
<inetpro> Kilos: ok I guess you also knew that, just wanted to make sure
<Kilos> yip but if they corrupt or gone the drive is buggered inetpro 
<Kilos> i seen lots of guys crying about mbr gone
<Kilos> used many megs gooling
<Kilos> via maaz of course
<Kilos> googling
<Kilos> like i say my probs are never small ones
<Kilos> as jy kan sukkel. sal jy
<inetpro> Kilos: well I'm very glad that you're back online
<inetpro> Kilos: you still using your cellphone to connect?
<Kilos> ty and yip
<Kilos> evn went up to 80kB/s when downloading
<Kilos> but normally around 46kB/s
<Kilos> hows the smell there inetpro 
<Kilos> not washing away with the rain
<Kilos> lo;
<Kilos> lol too
<inetpro> Kilos: I got hold of my neighbor and he's clearly done something
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> but I was not here for most of the day, so I don't know for sure
<Kilos> not lekker needing a mask in your own home hey?
<inetpro> for sure
<Kilos> you guys all seem very busy
<Kilos> quiet here and on the lists
<nlsthzn> sorry, @work (night shift)
<Kilos> np nlsthzn 
<inetpro> Kilos: holiday
<Kilos> oh
<wedwo-> Maaz: what's BSD?
<Maaz> wedwo-: Sorry...
<nlsthzn> lol
<superfly> evidently it is not worth knowing about :-P
<wedwo-> ja
<inetpro> Maaz: bsd
<Maaz> inetpro: What?
<Kilos> Maaz, define bsd
<Maaz> Kilos: BSD /B?S?D/, n.  [abbreviation for ?Berkeley Software Distribution?] a family of {Unix} versions for the {DEC} {VAX} and {PDP-11} developed by Bill Joy and others at {Berzerkeley} starting around 1977, incorporating paged virtual memory, TCP/IP networking enhancements, and many other features. The BSD versions (4.1, 4.2, and 4.3) and the commercial versions derived from them (SunOS, ULTRIX, and Mt. Xinu) held the technical lead in th
<inetpro> wedwo-: what is it you want to know about bsd?
<nlsthzn> PC-BSD is pretty cool
<wedwo-> that's favouritism
 * inetpro agrees with nlsthzn
 * inetpro also loves FreeBSD
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
 * nlsthzn used desktop OS's on desktops... and laptops... and netbooks...
<superfly> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> superfly: Sure
<inetpro> Kilos: can we still order rusks from Maaz with the coffee?
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> dunno
<inetpro> Maaz: rusks please
<Maaz> There is a packet of Ouma's  on the top shelf
<Kilos> Maaz, and rusks
<Maaz> Kilos: Sorry...
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro and superfly!
<Kilos> fool forgot
<inetpro> Maaz: thank you kind bot
<Maaz> sure thing, inetpro
<Kilos> Maaz, rusks please
<Maaz> There is a packet of Ouma's  on the top shelf
<Kilos> ah
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> Maaz, dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier Kilos my vriend
<wedwo-> Maaz: I can't reach the top shelf
<Maaz> wedwo-: *blink*
<Kilos> hehe
<wedwo-> Maaz: define *blink*
<Maaz> wedwo-: Blink \Blink\, v. t. 1. To shut out of sight; to avoid, or purposely evade; to shirk; as, to blink the question. [1913 Webster]  2. To trick; to deceive. [Scot.] --Jamieson. [1913 Webster], Blink \Blink\ (bl[i^][ng]k), v. i. [imp. & p. p. {Blinked} (bl[i^][ng]kt); p. pr. & vb. n. {Blinking}.] [OE. blenken; akin to dan. blinke, Sw. blinka, G. blinken to shine, glance, wink, twinkle, D. blinken to shine; and prob. to D. blikken to gla
<wedwo-> lol
<Kilos> might all sleep tight
<Kilos> night too
<inetpro> Kilos: good night
<wedwo-> [14:37] <inetpro> wedwo-: what is it you want to know about bsd?
<wedwo-> Sorry, wasn't ignoring you. Only saw that now. Was explaining to Kilos that windows is now using a lot of BSD code and he had never heard of BSD
#ubuntu-za 2011-01-06
<Kilos> morning superfly and other early birds
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You're Welcome I'm sure
<Kilos> Maaz, rusks please
<Maaz> There is a packet of Ouma's  on the top shelf
<superfly> morning Kilos
<Kilos> sorry to worry you superfly . i wanna copy all the packages on the 20g drive to my external so i can install on the 80g without having to download. is this command correct or must there be more / and a * 
<Kilos>  cp /var/cache/apt/archives /media/storage/Packs
<superfly> that'll copy the archives directory itself to /media/storage/Packs
<superfly> you might want to rather do this
<superfly> cp /var/cache/apt/archives/*.deb /media/storage/Packs/
<Kilos> this is on 9.04 and i dunno if they will work on maverick as well
<superfly> no they won't
<Kilos> eish
<superfly> packages are tied to a version of Ubuntu
<Kilos> so i have to go the download route
<Kilos> hi corrie206 
<superfly> yup
<Kilos> ty superfly 
<Kilos> see i would like to remove 9.04 here and install maverick on this 20g for my sis
<Kilos> but cant do the whole update download thing again
<Kilos> am looking at remastersys as well
<Kilos> ok i go back to 80g. bbl
<sakhi> moonin
<Kilos> hi sakhi 
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i am trying to register at remastersys but the security is weird
<Kilos> one of the questions is how many legs does a $!x legged horse have
<superfly> Kilos: what are you trying to do? (i.e. why are you registering at remastersys)
<Kilos> i want to ask their forums if and how to use it to a flash disk or externalm because a cd only takes 700m and mine 789m superfly 
<Kilos> and no dvd writer
<Kilos> no dvd anything
<superfly> Maaz: Google for linux bootable flash disk
<Maaz> superfly: "Boot and run Linux from a USB flash memory stick | USB Pen Drive Linux" http://www.pendrivelinux.com/ :: "Comparing Linux USB flash disk distros | Linux.com" http://www.linux.com/distrocentral/distronews/8221-comparing-linux-usb-flash-disk-distros :: "Imran Nazar: Booting Linux from Flash" http://imrannazar.com/Booting-Linux-from-Flash :: "Create a Bootable Ubuntu USB Flash Drive the Easy Way - How-To Geek" http://www.howtogeek.c
<superfly> Maaz: Google for linux convert ISO to bootable flash disk
<Maaz> superfly: "Boot ISO image from hard disk?" http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/boot-iso-image-from-hard-disk-294744/ :: "How to Convert a Linux Boot ISO to USB | eHow.com" http://www.ehow.com/how_5062890_convert-linux-boot-iso-usb.html :: "UNetbootin - Homepage and Downloads" http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ :: "Install any Linux distro directly from hard disk without burning ..." http://www.instantfundas.com/2007/08/i
<Kilos> remastersys is supposed to make a cd of your exact system superfly  so that means no downloads
<superfly> Kilos: yes, but does it make an ISO?
<Kilos> yes it makes an iso too
<superfly> right, then my last search is most definitely relevant
<Kilos> thats what filled my 6g drive so i couldnt go on
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> ty will look
<drubin> Does ubuntu alert you when it is end of life?
<drubin> is there a popup going this distro is NO longer supported please upgrade like now.
<superfly> drubin: not as far as I know
<drubin> that is silly
<drubin> just had a guy ask questions about intepid
<drubin> he didn't know it was end of life ;/
<drubin> but I guess even if there was a notification they wouldn't upgrade. If they didn't upgrade the security fixes or any thing
<highvoltage> drubin: update manager does warn in newer versions, but I don't think it was in intrepid yet
<drubin> highvoltage: Thanks :)
<drubin> "Scheduled Delivery: 10-January-2011 " for "Ubuntu Banner"
<drubin> I was >< that close to marking that email as spam :)
<drubin> Maaz: tell maiatoday "Scheduled Delivery: 10-January-2011 " for "Ubuntu Banner" 
<Maaz> drubin: Okay, I'll tell maiatoday on freenode
<Kilos> hi walterl happy new year
<walterl> Kilos: thanks. same to you :)
<Kilos> ty
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro!
<inetpro> Maaz: dankie ou maat
<Maaz> inetpro: Excuse me?
<inetpro> hmm...
#ubuntu-za 2011-01-07
<Kilos> morning superfly and everyone else
<nuvolari> morning oom Kilos
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<Kilos> have a good day
<nuvolari> dankie oom, oom ook :)
<Kilos> dankie seun
<nuviweechat> meh, does anyone know if it's possible to do multiple login to a bitlbee server?
<Kilos> wow thats a frightening nick
<Kilos> hi RootChaos_ 
<Kilos> peer and ping got harmony
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, gracias
<Maaz> Kilos: ¡de nada!
<sakhi> morning #ubuntu-za
<Kilos> hi sakhi 
<superfly> hi Kilos, sakhi
<Kilos> hiys superfly 
<Kilos> eish nuvolari bad time of the year to need help
<Kilos> hi confluency  
<confluency> Hi, Kilos.
<tumbleweed> great, getting hash mismatches on the saix ubuntu mirror. It looks like IS and LEG are the only working ubuntu mirrors left in the country :/
<cocooncrash> Why is it so hard to sync a mirror?!
<tumbleweed> it isn't. You just need to respond when people tell you your mirror has broken.
<tumbleweed> WA promised me their techs were looking into it
<tumbleweed> mirror.ac.za promised me it'd be sorted out (almost 2 months ago)
<tumbleweed> *slap*s all round
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi guys
<froztbyte> tumbleweed: WAs techs /are/ looking into it
<froztbyte> tumbleweed: all they see is despair and overwhelming black magic... :P
<tumbleweed> mirrors don't contain black magick, just a screenful of bash script thath runs rsync a few times
<tumbleweed> although in their case it's probably apache configuration at fault
<froztbyte> so, to WA, black magick
<froztbyte> ;)
<tumbleweed> heh
<drubin> tumbleweed: Is their mirror still broken ;/ I got a promis almost 3 weeks ago it would be fully synced in 2days
<tumbleweed> drubin: aah, looks like someone poked debian.mirror.ac.za, 12 hours ago, but it's still mirroring.
<tumbleweed> their ubuntu mirror might be usable again
 * drubin is using it ;/
<tumbleweed> wa sycs from them, so I normally avoid them when wa is playing up
<nuvolari> the weirdest browser-related bug ever (for me) http://vanillaforums.org/discussion/13536/file-upload-_-cfakepath-/p1
<Kilos> nuvolari, how do i get medibuntu on maverick please
<Kilos> i googled and get cli commands but they dont have the url included
<Kilos> i forget how i did it before
<Kilos> or anyone else can help
<cocooncrash> Kilos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<Kilos> ty cocooncrash 
<Kilos> cocooncrash, the following command will allow it to update automatically wont it. i need just a one time install and now updating later unless i need them but dont think i will
<Kilos> sudo wget --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/$(lsb_release -cs).list && sudo apt-get --quiet update && sudo apt-get --yes --quiet --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get --quiet update
<cocooncrash> What do you mean by "update automatically"?
<Kilos> i think i will only use mobile media converter from it
<Kilos> unauthorised i think
<cocooncrash> Huh?
<Kilos> i dont really under stand what it is telling me there
<Kilos> sorry
<Kilos> will that just add the repo
<cocooncrash> Yes
<Kilos> to my software centre
<Kilos> ok great ty
<Kilos> will this work in my old p4. its only 32 bit i think
<Kilos> http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-install-mobile-media-converter-in-64-bit-ubuntu
<inetpro> guten abend
<deegee> inetpro: hi
<inetpro> good evening deegee
<deegee> inetpro: evening, how do you do?
<inetpro> deegee: you still enjoying your holiday in the bahamas?
<deegee> inetpro: yes sir!
<inetpro> nice
<deegee> you back from the coast?
<inetpro> deegee: long time forgotten :-)
<deegee> ok
<inetpro> deegee: what keeps you busy this evening?
<deegee> not much... reading linux ebooks
<deegee> inetpro: and you?
 * inetpro reading rss feeds
<inetpro> deegee: but you're welcome to interrupt
<deegee> kwl
<deegee> inetpro: u still on holidays?
<inetpro> deegee: starting my first day of work for the year 2011 on Monday
<inetpro> allthough I can't really say that since I've been keeping my inbox clean on a daily basis and have done the odd maintenance as needed
<inetpro> but at least I feel a bit more energised and looking forward to tackle the mountains
<deegee> inetpro: that is a very good spirit of starting a new year ...
<inetpro> just wish I had more time for ubuntu-za, will have to work on that I guess
<deegee> good idea
<deegee> inetpro: have to to something for a while might be back l8r.
<deegee> s/to/do
<inetpro> deegee: np, see you later
 * inetpro 's reading list has no unread items
<inetpro> wb ghostknife
<Morganvd> Best of 2011 to everyone
<Kilos> ty Morganvd  and the same to you
<Kilos> hiya inetpro deegee 
<Kilos> i go sleep now
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<inetpro> Kilos: heh
<inetpro> Morganvd: thanks, same to you
<Kilos> heh yourself
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> nag oompie
<inetpro> Kilos: you can't go starting a conversation and leave at the same time
<inetpro> kil[tab] bye
#ubuntu-za 2011-01-08
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You're Welcome I'm sure
<Kilos> eeeeeek
<Kilos> went to this site and downloaded the ripper and now pc tries to open /home and downloads etc with vlc
<Kilos> what do i do please
<Kilos> even tries to open places desktop with vlc
<superfly> Kilos: why did you even go to that site and download?!
<Kilos> where else can i get a program the will actually download a vid from youtube superfly  as i cant watch on pc its too slow
<superfly> Kilos: www.downloadyoutubevideos.com
<superfly> no downloads
<Kilos> ty superfly  must i now delete my home folder
<Kilos> i can cd to it
<Kilos> and it shows lost+found and miles
<superfly> why delete your home folder? you're just going to delete all your settings and everything else particular to you
<Kilos> i cant get into it from places
<Kilos> everything tries to open with vlc
<superfly> Kilos: then you need to go into gconf or something and set it back to open directories with nautilus
<superfly> where's a Gnomite when you need them
<Kilos> oh i will try cd to gconf is that right
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> no, it's a program
<superfly> you run it
<Kilos> drubin, where are you
<Kilos> ok i try cli gconf?
<superfly> no, there should be a GUI one in your system menu somewhere
<superfly> gconf editor or something
<Kilos> ok i look
<superfly> Maaz: google for ubuntu gconf editor
<Maaz> superfly: "Configuration Editor (gconf-editor) - Community Ubuntu Documentation" https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GConfEditor :: "Ubuntu -- Details of package gconf-editor in jaunty" http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/gconf-editor :: "YouTube - [Ubuntu Tutorials] gconf-editor is your friend" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cnrl5GhnS7Q :: "Ubuntu Forums - Threads Tagged with gconf-editor" http://ubuntuforums.org/tags.php?tag=gconf-editor :: "
<superfly> Maaz: google gnome file associations
<Maaz> superfly: "Gnome Default File Association Setting" http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linuxquestions-org-member-success-stories-23/gnome-default-file-association-setting-464729/ :: "HOWTO: File Associations (Gnome 2.10) [Archive] - Ubuntu Forums" http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-51012.html :: "Gnome/KDE file associations" http://lists.rpath.com/pipermail/distro-list/2005-January/000192.html :: "Cool Solutions: How to Change 
<superfly> Kilos: try this link: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-51012.html
<Kilos> ok ty will do
<superfly> Kilos: remember, in Linux a directory is just a special kind of file
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> superfly,  i went sudo gksu gedit /usr/share/applications/defaults.list
<Kilos> and got in there and there no mention of vlc at all
<superfly> why did you sudo and gksu?
<Kilos> i tried /usr/share/applications/defaults.list
<Kilos> now i gotta go back and check
<Kilos> it said
<Kilos> permission denied
<Kilos> then i tried that with sudo and got
<Kilos> command not found
<Kilos> so now we need a gnome fella
<somaunn> hello everyone
<charlvn> hi somaunn 
<somaunn> charlvn, hi
<somaunn> it's quiet here tonight
<somaunn> very quiet
<charlvn> yep
<charlvn> was some conversation earlier on though
<somaunn> someone have news about 11.04
<somaunn> ?
<superfly> it's coming out in April this year! :-P
<somaunn> know that
<somaunn> i mean more about btrfs, unity and others
<superfly> only what I've read via blogs and twitter
<somaunn> means
<somaunn> ?
<superfly> i don't know what you've read, so i can't tell you if there's any news of 11.04
<somaunn> i read about unity replacing gnome desktop
<somaunn> i've read about btrfs replacing ext4
<somaunn> and few changes
<superfly> i didn't know btrfs was coming in
<somaunn> but it's was since novemberthat's
<somaunn> that's why i'm asking u guys if there are news on ubuntu
<superfly> I use Kubuntu, so I don't generally keep up with Ubuntu itself, since it mostly doesn't affect me
<somaunn> okay
<superfly> somaunn: www.omgubuntu.co.uk usually has the latest news on Ubuntu
<somaunn> jumping there right now
<somaunn> saw some news
<somaunn> some intersting news
<somaunn> yes will keep that ubuntu omg
<superfly> somaunn: they also have a twitter feed
<somaunn> superfly, okay
<somaunn> will have a look of it tomorow
<somaunn> need to leave you now
<Kilos> hi superfly . whew someone else also had the same prob
<Kilos> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1650809
<Kilos> i looking into it now
<Kilos> sudo aptitude remove vlc sorted it out
<Kilos> looks like it's vlc trying to take over everything instead of videos and songs only
<Kilos> swine thing
<superfly> Kilos: I have VLC installed, and it didn't do that to my computer
<superfly> I think that thing you downloaded that you shouldn't have messed things up
<Kilos> it has never done it with me either
<Kilos> maybe it did. i like vlc
<Kilos> i try install again with pictures and downloads folders open so it cant jump in
<Kilos> i just googled the wrong probs before
<wedwo-> [16:11] <superfly> I think that thing you downloaded that you shouldn't have messed things up
<Kilos> most likely
<Kilos> but its fixed now
<Kilos> ty whew what a stressful thing to happen
<wedwo-> lmdsnmons
<Kilos> lag my dood so nou moet ons wat
<Kilos> nog sien
<Kilos> install vlc and its back
<Kilos> grrrr
<superfly> Kilos: yes, because you didn't fix the problem, you removed the symptom
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> and all i wanted was to get a vid on how to make free electricity
 * Kilos cries
<superfly> wedwo-: are you running Gnome?
<wedwo-> actually xfce
<wedwo-> but tomorrow I'll boot gnome
<Kilos> i'm gonna crash now guys. sleep tight
<charlvn> good night Kilos !
#ubuntu-za 2011-01-09
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hi corrie206 walterl 
<Kilos> anyone know how to find System--->Preferences--->System Settings on maverick?
<Kilos> mine doesnt show system settings
<Kilos> mthinks i need to go there to tell places menu to open with nautilus
<Kilos> not vlc
<Kilos> google how to open system settings in system preferences on ubuntu maverick
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> sorry
<Kilos> i'm back. power died all avy
<nuvolari> mirrag oom Kilos
<Kilos> dag nuvolari 
<nuvolari> heh, my krag is ook weg, dis onhebbelik warm
<nuvolari> die sweet tap my af, al het ek 2 waaiers aangeskakel
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> maak jou nat
<nuvolari> ek probeer oom
<nuvolari> ek het al geswem ook :O
<nuvolari> die water is nie eintlik koel nie
<charlvn> lol @ maak jou nat
<charlvn> ek het eers gedink dit beteken "gaan lag te hard"
<nuvolari> lol charlvn
<nuvolari> ek't my kwaf weer bietjie laat groei, dit laat my kop nog meer sweet :(
<charlvn> janee ek ken daai probleem
<charlvn> ek het nou self my hare laat sny laas week, kon dit niemeer vat nie
<Kilos> lol hi charlvn 
<charlvn> hi Kilos :)
<Kilos> nuvolari, if you wet a t-shirt and sit in front of a fan it should cool you quickly
<Kilos> with the wet t-shirt on of course
<Kilos> not next to you on the table
<Kilos> hehe
<nuvolari> Kilos: eh? a wet t-shirt contest? :P where?
<Kilos> on you fool
<charlvn> yeah was just about to say, be sure to take a pic :P
<Kilos> you the one getting hot
<Kilos> if it onna chick you get hotter
<nuvolari> lol
<nuvolari> ditto
<nuvolari> won't help much then
<Kilos> ja
 * nuvolari scraps the idea
<nuvolari> :'(
<Kilos> even a wide dish of water in front of a fan makes a diffs
<Kilos> cold water
<Kilos> night all sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2012-01-02
<inetpro> good mornings
<Mezenir> hello
<nlsthzn> Best for 2012 all, I have returned :)
<superfly> welcome back nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> Thanks superfly ... pity I had to leave ZA to be back :p
<superfly> I figured, that is a pity though
<nlsthzn> But it was awesome :)
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> wb nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> Evening inetpro , thanks... great to be back (and the ZA-mailing list is keeping me busy... so many mails :p )
<ethnopunk> happy new year
<aquarat> happy new year to you too ethnopunk 
<ethnopunk> :)
<ubuntupunk> []
<aquarat> yes wb
#ubuntu-za 2012-01-03
<nuvolari> happy new year everyone :)
<inetpro> good morning
<inetpro> wb nuvolari
<nuvolari> thanks!
<nuvolari> so how's the new year?
 * nuvolari wish the holiday was as little bit longer :'(
<inetpro> nuvolari: time to start working again
<inetpro> holidays are always to short
<inetpro> time to accept that and plan the next one
<inetpro> anyone know whether something changed with samba/smbmount in recent times? 
<inetpro> suddenly a script to mount my windows drives no longer works
<inetpro> been working for years
 * superfly hasn't used smb in years
<inetpro> the following command just returns mount error(13): Permission denied
<inetpro> smbmount //winserver/myshare /net/windrive -o username=myuser,domain=DOMAIN,uid=myuser,gid=myuser,rw
<inetpro> and; Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g. man mount.cifs)
<inetpro> and the folder permissions are still the same and I'm still doing it as the root user as always
<inetpro> the file /sbin/mount.smbfs was updated on 30/11/2011 and it's possible that I haven't mounted the drives since that time
<inetpro> and /sbin/mount.cifs
<inetpro> oops, those files where last updated on 2011-09-30 and not 2011-11-30
<inetpro> very strange
<nuvolari> inetpro: ya, the working year started in full burst
<nuvolari> Voorspoed vir die nuwe jaar MeesterArend 
<inetpro> nuvolari: yep, same here and I have not even had coffee yet
<nuvolari> :P I made sure I got coffee
 * inetpro will have to go buy some milk
<inetpro> and clean the kettle
<MeesterArend> tnx nuvolari same to u 
<MeesterArend> its quiet here it would seem
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> môre MeesterArend 
<Kilos> Maaz, lets
<Maaz> Kilos: lets have some coffee
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<nuvolari> voorspoed vir die jaar oom!
<Kilos> lo nuvolari  jy net betyds vir koffie
<Kilos> dankie seun, selle vir jou , groot voorspoed
<Kilos> ek het bietjie hulp nodig, my iftop maak nog steeds oop en se dit lees eth0 maar wys niks van die data wat vloei nie
<Kilos> kon die eth0 verander het?
<Kilos> modem steeds in selle usb
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<nlsthzn> Morning all
<inetpro> Kilos: goeie more
<Kilos> more goosie
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> Kilos: jou data vloei seker nie op eth0 nie maar op ppp0
<Kilos> hey nlsthzn welcome back
<nlsthzn> Thanks uncle Kilos... good to be back :)
<inetpro> Kilos: man iftop
<inetpro> Kilos: kyk met 'ifconfig -a' watter "interfaces" jy het
<Kilos> lol inetpro  ek het dit al baie gelees maar kannie verstaan hoekom iftop ewe skielik opgehou werk het nie
<inetpro> Kilos: iftop -i ppp0
<inetpro> Kilos: etho is vir 'n ethernet kabel konneksie
<inetpro> eth0*
<inetpro> tipies vir 'n lokale area netwerk (LAN)
<Kilos> dit werk weer dankie inetpro , wat kon dit verander het?
<inetpro> jy't seker net vergeet van '-i ppp0' ?
<Kilos> dit het sommer opgehou  terwyl dit nog besig was om te lees
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> ek het vergeet van ppp0 ja. maar dit was lank terug en het gewerk nog al die tyd
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> spoke
<Kilos> dankie weer boetie, sien julle vanaand
<inetpro> Kilos: lekker dag
<Kilos> dankie, jy ook
<Kilos> inetpro, if you have some time tell me how to edit or what to edit to make iftop see ppp0 on booting please
<Kilos> i dont find it in .conf
<Kilos> it goes back to ewth0 on booting
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> eth0
<Kilos> i dont find a conf file in /usr/share/doc/iftop
<inetpro> Kilos: you can set some config stuff in a file called ~/.iftoprc
<inetpro> but since it is a command which needs to run as the superuser you may need to create that in the /root folder
<inetpro> do the following: 
<inetpro> echo interface: ppp0 | sudo tee -a /root/.iftoprc
<Kilos> sjoe ty sir
<inetpro> that should create the file if it doesn't exist and add the correct value in it
<Kilos> baie dankie
<inetpro> and if it exists it will just append
 * Kilos still wonders what could have gone and changed it
<inetpro> you may also want to set other values like: 
<inetpro> dns-resolution: no
<inetpro> port-resolution: no
<inetpro> line-display: one-line-both
<inetpro> show-totals: yes
<Kilos> huh
<Kilos> where?
<inetpro> those are very useful in my eyes and are what I have in my config file
<inetpro> inside that file /root/.iftopr
<inetpro> inside that file /root/.iftoprc
<Kilos> ok will go see
<inetpro> but you may disagree with me about 'line-display: one-line-both'
<Kilos> that command with the pipe in doesnt complete
<Kilos> the echo one
<inetpro> because sometimes it is useful to see both 
<inetpro> huh
<inetpro> Kilos: are you sure?
<Kilos> miles@P4:/usr/share/doc/iftop$ cd
<Kilos> miles@P4:~$ sudo echo interface: ppp0 | sudo tee -a /root/.iftoprc
<Kilos> [sudo] password for miles: [sudo] password for miles: 
<Kilos> asked for password twice
<Kilos> and just shows a flashing cursor
<inetpro> you must put your password like with any sudo command
<Kilos> i did
<Kilos> but it doesnt go back to prompt
<inetpro> hang on
<inetpro> Kilos: did I say sudo twice?
<Kilos> sec
<Kilos> echo interface: ppp0 | sudo tee -a /root/.iftoprc
<Kilos> im the fool
<Kilos> so used to peeps leaving sudo out that it has almost become habid to add it
<Kilos> sorry boss
 * inetpro lol
<inetpro> Kilos: cat /root/.iftoprc
<Kilos> what did that do?
<inetpro> that is to display the contents Kilos
<Kilos> nothing came
<inetpro> but you can go edit that file with your favourite editor and add those other values
<inetpro> hmm..
<inetpro> try that command again
<Kilos> miles@P4:~$ cat /root/.iftoprc
<Kilos> cat: /root/.iftoprc: Permission denied
<Kilos> miles@P4:~$ sudo cat /root/.iftoprc
<Kilos> [sudo] password for miles: 
<Kilos> miles@P4:~$ 
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> did it even create the file?
<Kilos> ?
<inetpro> yikes! Perhaps you don't have the tee command installed
<inetpro> comes with the coreutils package
<Kilos> how big is it\
<Kilos> i look in synaptic so long
<inetpro> but there's more than one way to do it
<inetpro> sudo bash -c "echo interface: ppp0 >> /root/.iftoprc"
<inetpro> you don't need tee just for such simple action
<Kilos> i have coreutils
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> anyway, you go play, it's really simple
<inetpro> just create that file and put those values in there
<Kilos> lol that command does the same , shows nothing
<inetpro> ai
<Kilos> ok i will see what i can sort out
<inetpro> Kilos: ls -la /root
<Kilos> ill open my channel quick and paste there ok?
<inetpro> Kilos: hang on
<inetpro> I think you can even create that file simply in your own home directory
 * Kilos hangs
<inetpro> so just ~/.iftoprc
<inetpro> without needing sudo but still execute iftop with sudo
<Kilos> miles@P4:~$ ~/.iftoprc
<Kilos> bash: /home/miles/.iftoprc: No such file or directory
<inetpro> echo interface: ppp0 >> ~/.iftoprc
<inetpro> without sudo
<Kilos> has that done something
<inetpro> cat ~/.iftoprc
<inetpro> then try: sudo iftop
<inetpro> without the extra parameters
<Kilos> miles@P4:~$ cat ~/.iftoprc
<Kilos> interface: ppp0
<Kilos> that did something
<inetpro> Kilos: and?
<Kilos> will need to reboot to see if it remembers ppp0
<inetpro> no
<inetpro> not needed
<Kilos> oh
<inetpro> of course it will remember
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> now go add the other stuffs
<inetpro> echo -e "dns-resolution: no\nport-resolution: no\nline-display: one-line-both\nshow-totals: yes" >> ~/.iftoprc
<inetpro> it will only forget that if you remove the file again
<Kilos> that long command showed nothing
<MeesterArend> How great a challange do i have...
<inetpro> because the output is redirected to file
<Kilos> yay
<MeesterArend> I need to crack the open passwords
<MeesterArend> on 3 ms office 2007 file
<MeesterArend> 2 docx
<MeesterArend> and 1 xlsx
<MeesterArend> any ideas
<MeesterArend> ?
<inetpro> MeesterArend: forget it, go find the password
<inetpro> it will be easier
<inetpro> or find the original content and rewrite
<MeesterArend> well the person whos docs it is apparently went away from our office
<MeesterArend> permanently
<Kilos> eish
<MeesterArend> ye
<MeesterArend> what i thought
<Kilos> MeesterArend, can you copy them to somewhere else and then try opening
<MeesterArend> one option in some cracking software statesabbout 200 m years
<MeesterArend> I tried note pad
<MeesterArend> not readable
<Kilos> try open with
<MeesterArend> and my office pc hang about 10k password in 
<Kilos> and there is something in office i think it was called express
<Kilos> used that to open some notepad and wordpad wouldnt 
<MeesterArend> outlook?
<Kilos> no there are some choices if you right click and saay open with
<Kilos> been a while
<MeesterArend> a
<MeesterArend> nope
<Kilos> it was one of the office goodies
<MeesterArend> i tried what i hade
<MeesterArend> but i'll keep trying anyway
<Kilos> good luck
<Kilos> i will try member what that was in the open with
<MeesterArend> The problem is it's probably a sotho word to 
<Kilos> excell maybe
<inetpro> MeesterArend: http://lastbit.com/office2007password.asp
<MeesterArend> nope encrypted
<inetpro> while you could recover forgotten passwords for Office 2002, 2003 documents using our Guaranteed Recovery or Express Recovery technologies, in Office 2007 these cheap and quick document access recovery methods will not work, sorry.
<MeesterArend> i saw that link :D
<inetpro> ...protection of documents is finally done competently...
<MeesterArend> it would seem so
<MeesterArend> any one have a masive serverr farm i may use for a few years to crac these?
<inetpro> lol
<MeesterArend> :)
<Kilos> hehe
<MeesterArend> I'm thinking to go cluster here
<MeesterArend> just maybe i can crack it then
 * nuvolari feels like strangling google
<MeesterArend> problem is getting the pc's for the cluster :)
<MeesterArend> good idea
<nuvolari> not because of their service, because of GWT
<Kilos> GWT?
<nuvolari> Google Web Toolkit
<nuvolari> 'n ding wat mens help (pfft, help se moses) om web apps te maak oom Kilos 
<inetpro> Kilos: did you see what those options did to iftop?
<Kilos> inetpro, nope
<Kilos> looks the same
<inetpro> hmm....
<inetpro> it's not exactly the same
<Kilos> whats different
<inetpro> dns-resolution: no  << will no longer show names but just IP addresses
<inetpro> port-resolution: no  << same as above but only for ports
<Kilos> haha it used to show ip addresses and now shows names
<Kilos> ha ha
<Kilos> i see the diffs
<inetpro> line-display: one-line-both  << will show in and out traffic in one line in stead of default two lines
<inetpro> show-totals: yes  << will show you an additional column
<inetpro> Kilos: press ? while inside iftop for more help
<nuvolari> Kilos: gebruik oom nog vodacom?
<Kilos> ja nuvolari 
<Kilos> ty inetpro i am just happy its working again
<MeesterArend> found something gpu.sourceforge.net looks easy enough
<Kilos> hulle het hulle se toring mooi reg gemaak en bou n nuwe ene 5 ks van hier af wat met optic fibres gaan werk se hulle
<Kilos> hulle se dis die ou torings wat telkom lyne gebruik wat so stadig is
<Kilos> inetpro, have you checked if you get a mtn signal better than your voda one at home
<Kilos> then you could try 8ta there
<inetpro> Kilos: I guess I should
<inetpro> but last time I tried 8ta it was very unstable
<inetpro> much worse than voda
<Kilos> ian got me airtime for 8ta last month and it works ok here but limited to the mtn edge
<inetpro> that is just not good enough for me
<Kilos> yeah but that depends on what your mtn tower can supply
<Kilos> they have 3g towers as well
<Kilos> you might be lucky
<inetpro> I doubt but I should perhaps try again
<inetpro> sadly a simple test costs money as well
<Kilos> dont you know anyone with a mtn fone?
<Kilos> get them to visit you and see what tower it picks up from and then ask mtn what speed tower it is
<inetpro> I might still have a sim but with no airtime on it
<Kilos> or put a mtn sim in your modem
<inetpro> I used to be on MTN
<Kilos> lol they got R10 airtimes
<Kilos> worth the chance
<Kilos> maybe even R5 ones
<inetpro> at this stage I can live with voda's specials and a little bit on instability here and there
<Kilos> ok
<inetpro> MTN airtime is a ripoff
<inetpro> data bundles*
<Kilos> i havent had one for a longish time but 8ta got 100m for R50
<Kilos> and 8ta rooams withs mtn
<Kilos> roam?
<Kilos> daai ding
<inetpro> Kilos: that is ridiculous
<inetpro> R50 for 100MB = 50c per MB
<inetpro> all data should be below 10c per MB at this stage
<inetpro> wb morgs
<Kilos> yo morgs 
<morgs> hi
<Kilos> voda coms 100m is R49
<inetpro> Kilos: I get very angry at these guys ripping of especially the poor
<inetpro> because those who can afford it will go for higher bundles
<Kilos> yip the smaller the bundles the more expensive
<inetpro> and get it at cheaper rates
<inetpro> and the poor who can not afford it will always pay the higher price
<Kilos> thats because there are more poor peeps
<inetpro> Kilos: they are stealing your milk out of your tea
<Kilos> lol and half the sugar
<inetpro> exactly
<Kilos> thats why i was happy thinking i was gonna get that 500m and them other swines came and stole half
<Kilos> the new way of looking at things is that i am lucky they didnt steal it all
<inetpro> Kilos: it is about time that we stand up and tell them that this is not acceptable
<Kilos> yip im with you
<inetpro> in my humble opinion all prepaid should always be cheaper
<Kilos> yeah i agree
<Kilos> i laugh at some of the adds on the idiot box advertising broadband, they offer this and that and free 10m data a month for a year
<inetpro> it's total madness 
<Kilos> 10m is nothing unless its only for use on a cell
<Kilos> age old saying. Bullshit baffles brains
<Kilos> i have used 411k here since i came on
<Kilos> that why i been coming on for a while in the morning and then at night
<inetpro> for starters I think the consumer act should also apply to data bundles
<Kilos> find who to mail and we can all mail them
<inetpro> at least expiry of airtime has been extended but data should also carry over if it's unused
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> and voda should let their data go from the date bought for 2 months like the others
<Kilos> not just till end of next calender month
<inetpro> I hate to admit this but I just lost about 1GB on my phone because it expired on Sunday morning
<Kilos> ouch
 * Kilos cries with you
<Kilos> hey doesnt going in as root on winsucks give you access to everything on it?
<inetpro> Kilos: I would even have transferred it to you if I could because I went very easy with my data for two months
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> they only allow airtime transfer
<inetpro> I purchased the 2GB bundle when I wasn't sure how much I would use at that stage
<Kilos> that bundle is actually reasonable
<Kilos> around 20c a meg i think
 * nuvolari is a data junkie
<nuvolari> :-/ hooked on the stuff
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi Mezenir 
<Mezenir> hihi
<Mezenir> how goes
<Kilos> good ty and you
<Mezenir> ok considering work started again today
<Kilos> lol
<Mezenir> i need a holiday to recover from my holiday
<Mezenir> but yah pretty good :)
<Mezenir> u ?
<Kilos> i too old to work 
<Kilos> or have tiring holidays
<inetpro> Kilos: at 2.4c per MB you should get the 20GB bundle if in any way possible now before the offer expires on Monday next week
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> and expires in 2 months?
<inetpro> well if you buy now it will last until end of Feb
<Kilos> internet too slow to use all of that in 2 months
<Kilos> 2g used to be lekker for 2 months
<Kilos> used to download lots
<inetpro> I'm seriously hoping that they will come with a new offer soon, perhaps not as cheap as the 20GB but they just have to come down in price 
<Kilos> they will hold prices up as long as possible and come down bit by bit just to match or slightly undercut the other service providers
<Etherion> Hi guys
<Kilos> hi Etherion 
<nuvolari> ok, home time
<nuvolari> o/
<Etherion> Its zeref
<Kilos> go safe nuvolari 
<nuvolari> will do oom :)
<nuvolari> o/ Etherion 
<Kilos> ha ha whats with the new nick Etherion 
<Etherion> nah, i'm on my phone, on my way back to res, to b reunited witn comp
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> you shoulda made it zeref.mobi
<Etherion> havnt been here for a while, miss anything?
<Etherion> Lol
<Kilos> no its been very quiet and only few guys through the festive season
<Etherion> Ah, i dont remember new yrs day, lol
<Etherion> Wit did u get up to kilos?
<Kilos> or the headache on the 2nd
<Kilos> nothing lad. every day same here
<Etherion> Santa bring u no gifts 
<Kilos> lol na
<Kilos> actually i lie
<Kilos> boet gave me R160 airtime for data
<Kilos> but half was stolen off fone before i wanted to use it on the first
<Etherion> O0o0
<Kilos> but we found the culprit just dunno how to squeeze them for a refund
<Kilos> you know those smses you get saying "you are subscribed to"
<Etherion> Cell c, gave us 1gb to use in one day. With speeds of 1.2kb
<Kilos> and sms stop to such and such a number to unsub
<Kilos> 1.2kb doesnt give you much 
<Etherion> Ah, i remember those things
<Kilos> and i didnt ever see the sms because nm doesnt get smses
<Etherion> I only managed to use 20mb, lol
<Kilos> evil swines
<Kilos> mtn has/had a package as well for R50 uncapped for a day
<Etherion> LOL
<Kilos> but limited to 128k after a certain amount of downloads
<Kilos> think i managed about 680m
<Kilos> that was like 3 months back i think
<Etherion> O0o0
<Kilos> sorry 128k/s
<Kilos> but my mtn tower is an edge tower so if you get 40kB/s you smile
<Etherion> :-)
<Etherion> Ah, bus is leaving. Should another 4 hrs left
<Etherion> K, i'm out. Cheers
<Kilos> bbl
<Kilos> evening peeps
<Kilos> inetpro, all daai iftop settings het ingekom na n reboot dankie
<Kilos> lyk heel beter
<Kilos> night all , see ya morrow
<DraZoro> Compliments for 2012. How are you doing guys ?
<superfly> hey DraZoro
<DraZoro> Hello superfly 
<superfly> how goes DraZoro?
<DraZoro> superfly, One of my plans is to start contributing on bugs report. 
<superfly> cool
<zeref> hmmm
#ubuntu-za 2012-01-04
<sakhi> morning
<bmg505> good morning
<nuvolari> o/ mornings
<nuvolari> why is '0' plural?
<inetpro> .
<Kilos> afternoon superfly and others
<Kilos> haha zeref you made it
<inetpro> Maaz: tell Kilos I say hi
<Maaz> inetpro: Righto, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro!
<inetpro> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> inetpro: No problem
<zeref> hurrrrmm
<Kilos> evening all of ya
<Mezenir> hi kilos
<Mezenir> how goes
<Kilos> good ty and you Mezenir 
<Mezenir> pretty good
<Mezenir> summoning up the willpower to install arch linux on my netbook
<Mezenir> willpower to read the wiki that is
<Mezenir> lol
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
<inetpro> heh Kilos, jy stil vanaand
<Kilos> ja man als werk weer
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<inetpro> mooi
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> en daar by jou inetpro 
<inetpro> moeg
<superfly> Mezenir: Arch is actually pretty easy to install
<inetpro> sukkel om weer in werk roetine in te kom
<Kilos> lol te veel vakansie ne
<inetpro> yep, maar ek's amper daar
<inetpro> net weer die slaap roetine regkry
<inetpro> lekker lui gewees elke middag
<Kilos> ha ha
<Kilos> all ok there superfly ?
<superfly> Kilos: yep, in Hermanus, my youngest brother is getting married tomorrow
<Kilos> nice
<Kilos> whos he? not ettienne
<Kilos> superfly, ?
<superfly> Kilos: yes, etienne
<Kilos> wish him the best from me please superfly 
<superfly> ek sal so maak oom
<Kilos> dankie
<dLimit> http://ars.userfriendly.org/cartoons/?id=19971117
<Kilos> night all of ya. i go crash
<Kilos> sleep tight
<inetpro> huh
<inetpro> nou al
<Kilos> ja man ek oud
<Kilos> elke dag langer
<superfly> night Kilos
<Kilos> moet eers gaan bad ook
<inetpro> Kilos: ahh, ok
<inetpro> nag oom
<Kilos> nag julle
#ubuntu-za 2012-01-05
<nuvolari> o/ mornings
<sakhi> morning
<Kilos> howdy all of you
<Kilos> afternoon all of ya
<Kilos> someone asked here quite a while back if you can take a hdd with winsucks from one pc to another and i said no and no one corrected me
<Kilos> you can but you need a winsucks cd
<Kilos> then you boot from cd and go the install route till you get to F8 and then take the recovery route and it works
<Kilos> with xp anyway. dunno ab out 7 and 8
<Kilos> ab/about
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> Maaz, hurry
<Maaz> Making decent coffee is an art Kilos and should never be rushed
<Kilos> ok
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> lol inetpro ek het hulle mooi per epos gevra om my geld terug te gee
<Kilos> wil jy saam lag
<Kilos> eks seker hulle sal nie eers antwoord nie
<zeref> hmmmmmm
<MeesterArend> for those who would like to know with xp "corporate" u can move the hdd from one pc to another and only need to install driver that changed with win7 i'm not sure never tried
<Kilos> ty MeesterArend 
<Kilos> lo zeref 
<zeref> hi Kilos 
<zeref> MeesterArend: xp corporate??
<MeesterArend> yes no need to register...which the other requiereas soon as something changes
<zeref> so the main diff between xp pro and corporate is activation..o0o0
<Kilos> and costs
<Kilos> better to know someone
<Kilos> i forget xp is old
<MeesterArend> :)
<Kilos> win7 one is called ultimate hey?
<Kilos> who knows what it costs
<Kilos> maybe maaz
<Kilos> maaz google cost of win7 cd in south africa
<Maaz> Kilos: "Buy and Compare Software > Computers & Software > Software ..." http://www.pricecheck.co.za/categories/114/Software/ :: "Cheap Original Software! Windows 7 Ultimate Price Comparison ..." http://cssa.unl.edu:7777/6619=Windows-7-Ultimate-Price-Comparison-Canada.html :: "Viewsonic » ViewPad 10 Tablet | VPAD10" http://www.viewsonic.com/products/vpad10.htm :: "Video CD - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vid
<nlsthzn> Kilos, here the standard version costs R1000
<Kilos> whew 
<Kilos> you still here nlsthzn 
<Kilos> oh there you mean
<nlsthzn> Yup, UAE
<nlsthzn> No idea in SA
<Kilos> you were off so long we dunno where you are
<Kilos> the ultimate version must cost a packet
<nlsthzn> Too much I am sure
<zeref> meh, my mom go t a netbook, with win7 starter
<zeref> sooo slow
<Kilos> yeah i saw on my boets pc
<Kilos> its very large win7 is. the dvd is 3.3g
<zeref> bloat :P
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i go eat now
<Kilos> bbl
<MeesterArend> best of all one can't realy say what extra'sare using the extra space
<MeesterArend> and unless u go for ultimate it's almost useless
<nlsthzn> Ultimate has nothing of use to me...
<MeesterArend> ubuntu have the same usebility
<MeesterArend> :0
<Kilos> biggest prob nlsthzn is lotsa software for other goodies like palm scanners and security stuff is all upgrading so that they only work on win7
<Kilos> clocking in and out devices etc
<nlsthzn> Kilos, I use Windows... just not "Ultimate" editions ;)
<nlsthzn> Time for Witcher 2 for me... be back tomorrow most probably 
<Kilos> all my sympathy nlsthzn 
<Kilos> toodles
<Mezenir> lol
<Mezenir> what u mean sympathy
<Mezenir> witcher 2 is awesome
<Mezenir> o
<Mezenir> windows
<Mezenir> thats what i get for reading the last few lines
<Mezenir> :p
<Mezenir> only reason i want windows is for games
<Mezenir> but i dont want professional so badly that ill pull out 2k for it
<Mezenir> if they had the occasional 50 % off christmas special theyd do a lot better in the retail market
<Mezenir> large companies usually become partners anyway so they dont care
<nlsthzn> First need to get another patch for witcher :/
<Mezenir> mmm
<Mezenir> really ?
<Mezenir> was buggy at the start
<Mezenir> but i think it was ok after version 1.3.5
<Mezenir> the one where they added the dark difficulty mode
<nlsthzn> Mezenir, 2.0 adds a lot it seems too
<Kilos> lol no man sympathy for needing to use winsucks
<Kilos> sorry i was making onion puffs
<Kilos> lol i just did the same
<nlsthzn> I have been using Windows long enough to know how to handle it :p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> nlsthzn,  you happy to be back there in ahab land
<Kilos> i actually tried to install 7 here but it says i must upgrade my pc
<nlsthzn> Oh wow... that sucks... and Windows 7 is much less resource hungry than Vista
<nlsthzn> got to go... toodles
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> night all sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2012-01-06
<inetpro> .
<sakhi> ..
<nuvolari> …
<nuvolari> o/ mornings
<nlsthzn> Morning all
<Kilos> hiya superfly and others
<Kilos> bbl
 * nuvolari smacks ImageMagick inna head
 * Kilos cries
<Kilos> http://4funchat.com just smsed me and it will cost R9.99 a day
<Kilos> please someone tell me how to kill them
<Kilos> maaz google who is http://4funchat.com
<Maaz> Kilos: "4funchat.com" http://mybroadband.co.za/vb/showthread.php/332800-4funchat-com :: "REPORT OF THE ADJUDICATOR" http://www.waspa.org.za/code/download/11183.pdf :: "unsubscribing my mobile number from 4funchat.com - Google Mobile Help" http://www.google.ru/support/forum/p/Google+Mobile/thread?tid=63003bc67a0a3b94&hl=en :: "4funchat.com | Complaints & Compliments | Hellopeter.com" http://www.hellopeter.com/4funchat-com/compliments-and-com
<zeref> LOL
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> hiya inetpro 
<inetpro> gaan goed en daar oom?
<Kilos> net kwaad anders goed dankie
<inetpro> ai
<Kilos> as jy daar kyk is daar n manier om te sien wat die besigheid se naam is?
<Kilos> http://4funchat.com
<Kilos> voda se hulle kan niks doen tot hulle geld afgetrek het van die foon
<Kilos> grrr
<inetpro> sjoe
<Kilos> lol ja sjoe
<inetpro> ek dag dan jy het die ander dag almal gestop
<Kilos> ja dai code sal dit seker stop as hulle eerste keer aftrek
<Kilos> voda se hulle sien niks tot die geld afgetrek is nie
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> maar as hulle die besigheid se naam kan kry dan kan hulle
<Kilos> ek wonder of dit moontlik is om jou sel nommer heel weg te steek?
<Kilos> in die modem is daar mos nie nodig dat iemand jou sien nie of hoe
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> voda sal wil weet om jou te bill ne
<Kilos> elke dag dommer
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> inetpro, koffie?
<inetpro> ahh
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> inetpro: Sure
<inetpro> dankie oom
<Kilos> plesier
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and inetpro!
<inetpro> Maaz: dankie 
<Maaz> Groot plesier inetpro my vriend
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<superfly> hi oom Kilos!
<Kilos> hiya superfly is tomorrow ettiennes big day?
<superfly> Kilos: no, that was yesterday
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> what does one call these "you are subscribed" smses?
<Kilos> apart from dailight robbery that is
<Kilos> daylight
<Kerbero> D
<Kerbero> *:D
<Kerbero> (verkeerde channel)
<Kilos> hiya Kerbero 
<Kilos> lol
<Kerbero> hi kilos
<Kerbero> wie gehts
<Kilos> you wanna borrow my email addy/
<Kilos> gud danke
<Kilos> gut
<Kerbero> lol
<Kilos> nigtht guys, sleep tight. these sms thieves kill my head
<Kilos> Maaz, night
<Maaz> Cheers Kilos
<zeref> hmmm
<zeref> anybody home
#ubuntu-za 2012-01-07
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<superfly> morning Kilos!
<Kilos> is this something to worry about?
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s24B2ALbBJ
<Kilos> i tried to copy paste a mail to get the info there
<superfly> Kilos: it only affects Windows
<superfly> (as usual)
<Kilos> lol yeah but i was thinking about it getting hold of your password for your email addy and then causing more damage
<Kilos> because facebook seems to be the weak link here
<Kilos> i havent been to fb for a long time cause it eats data
<marcog> Kilos: eats data?
<Kilos> hiya marcog yeah just opening facebook uses quite a few meg. was around 10m last time i was there
<Kilos> data/bandwidth not sure what to call it
<marcog> ah, that type of data :)
<marcog> use m.facebook.com
<marcog> i.e. the mobile site
<Kilos> lol yeah. what should one call it
<Kilos> tried that as well but still above my reach
 * marcog would call it bandwidth but data's ok
<Kilos> ok i will remember that
<marcog> although in this case you confused me, cause i thought you were referring to how people think fb sells user data
<marcog> which is not trye
<marcog> *true
<Kilos> you well marcog 
<marcog> yup
<Kilos> good long time no hear
<marcog> yeah, i'm in a different timezone these days
<marcog> in california working for fb
<Kilos> oh. where are you?
<Kilos> oic
<Kilos> so then how to stop that new threat is in your court
<marcog> there is no threat :P
<Kilos> did you see the zonealarm warning
<marcog> yeah
<marcog> there are a lot of these things, just got to be careful what ytou click on
<Kilos> is that ramnit bug just air inna sky not a threat?
<marcog> but the security guys work on blocking those things all the time
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> i havent had zonealarm since i came to ubuntu but still get their mail warnings on new virusses
<Kilos> maybe they just trying to sell their antivirus thats not free
<Kilos> bbl
<inetpro> wb marcog
<inetpro> morning everyone else
<inetpro> marcog: I'm glad to see you still using Ubuntu even if working for FB
<marcog> inetpro: we can install whatever we like, it's just only windows/mac that are officially supported
<inetpro> what does officially supported mean?
<marcog> if something breaks, we can go to IT and they sort it out
<marcog> if anything breaks on ubuntu, i have to fix it
<marcog> which i'm perfectly happy with
<inetpro> sounds like most other places
<inetpro> but at least they allow you the freedom to choose your own
<inetpro> marcog: have you been to the hacker school?
<marcog> inetpro: nope, i just read about it
<marcog> it's pretty new
<inetpro> intersting concept
<marcog> yeah, what surprises me is just how much they're paid per candidate recruited
<marcog> i read somewhere it's $20k
<marcog> the candidates must be really good, and most good candidates easily find a job without going through recruiters
<Kilos> hi superfly do lappy's have another small battery inside somewhere to keep the bios going when you take the big one out?
<Kilos> or any lappy person 
<Kilos> lo charlvn 
<superfly> Kilos: All computers have a small battery on their motherboard
<Kilos> ah ty superfly 
<Kilos> tara vrashed her sisters lappy now it cant even boot from cd or anything
<Kilos> crashed
<Kilos> ill bbl
<charlvn> hi kilos
<charlvn> how's it going
<zeref> hmmmmm
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> evening all of ya
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<nlsthzn> Hey uncle Kilos 
<nlsthzn> Maaz: tea please
<Maaz> As soon as the kettle boils I will pour boiling water into your cup if you have the tea bag in already
<Kilos> hey nlsthzn you good lad?
<nlsthzn> Kilos: always sir, and yourself?
<Kilos> good too ty. bit warmer here today
<Kilos> like your winter
<Kilos> 32°c
<nlsthzn> lol... no it is very cold here at the moment... goes down to about 15 degC at night... freaking freezing
<Kilos> wow you guys must be freezing your nuts off
<Kilos> did you enjoy the hols and seeing the family?
<nlsthzn> was great thanks
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
#ubuntu-za 2012-01-08
<zeref> just smsed my gf: sudo make sandwitch
<zeref> *sandwich
<Mezenir> password please ?
<zeref> hmm
<zeref> anybody home
<superfly> home, but not at my keyboard (gotta go do a few chores)
<zeref> hmmmm
<zeref> trying to install ubutu 10.04 server
<zeref> get to a point where it ssays configure iscsi volumes??
<superfly> zeref: did you just go with the default installation?
<zeref> yep
<superfly> have you configured your hard drive already?
<zeref> it's a bit of an old drive
<zeref> so there should be stuff on it 
<zeref> actually thinking about boot live, formating the drive then try again??
<superfly> shouldn't need to, just overwrite the old stuff
<superfly> how old is old?
<zeref> prob > 10 yrs :P
<zeref> there is no option to overwrite
<nlsthzn> o/
<zeref> hmmmm
#ubuntu-za 2012-12-31
<Kilos> morning all. those we dont see today we wont see till next year
<barrydk> Good morning everyone
<Kilos> hi barrydk 
<barrydk> Hi Kilos hows things your side of 2012?
<Kilos> goog ty got my ubuntu-server working through this 3g connection and i can ssh it from here
<Kilos> had thje guys going to find what was wrong
<Kilos> s/thje/the
<magespawn> morning all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<barrydk> hi magespawn
<magespawn> so last day of 2012. party plans?
<Kilos> yo mazal 
<magespawn> Kilos try "ssh kilos@gnc.no-ip.biz"
<barrydk> no Megespawn Going out and in quietly. Mabe im to old for this party things. 
<magespawn> tab complete. me too i think, some quite drinks with friends and that will be that
<Kilos> Permission denied, please try again.
<Kilos> weird magespawn 
<magespawn> hmm something i am doing wrong then
<magespawn> going to try something else brb
<Kilos> can you see me try login?
<Kilos> ok
<magespawn> try in a browser "gnc.no-ip.biz"
<Kilos> still gotta work out how to see whats going on on the server
<Kilos> ok sec
<magespawn> not without looking at the system logs
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> This is the default web page for this server.
<Kilos> IT WORKS
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> what is a web server
<magespawn> default apache webserver yes
<Kilos> where is it
<Kilos> by you or on the web
<magespawn> on a computer in my shop
<magespawn> try ssh now
<Kilos> Permission denied
<magespawn> man i am doing something wrong
<Kilos> how must it recognise me?
<Kilos> did you have to add me as a client or something?
<mazal> Môre oom kilos , magespawn
<magespawn> hey mazal
<magespawn> Kilos i set an account on the server for you to log into 
<magespawn> just going to try log from here quickly
<Kilos> did you have to give it an ip addy for me or what
<Kilos> email addy only
<magespawn> no just the user name and password for now
<magespawn> cannot log in here either so something is wrong
 * magespawn goes to do some more reading
<Kilos> lol is apache an addon to the ubuntu server or on its own
<magespawn> apache is what you need to host websites, i think it will be on the cd but maybe not installed by default
<magespawn> try your server ip address in a browser
<Kilos> it wont see it methinks but ill try
<magespawn> just sent you a mail with a new password for the ssh
<Kilos> Could not connect to remote server
<magespawn> so then apache is not installed
<Kilos> Permission denied,
<Kilos> no firewall to setup first?
<magespawn> should no be
<magespawn> s/no/not
<Kilos> what firewall you using
<magespawn> standard
<Kilos> there is a place to allow certain peeps
<Kilos> install gufw on desktop and run it and you will see
<Kilos> it blocks all incoming by default
<magespawn> mm i know but i thought by adding the user kilos to the ssh config it would allow you in
<Kilos> ah
 * magespawn goes to do even more reading
<Kilos> hehehe
<magespawn> i can ssh from my machine with those details. did you try the new password?
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> lo Squirm 
<Kilos> ya lemme try again
<magespawn> hey Squirm
<Kilos> Permission denied,
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> drive me mad lol
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> tell me nicely first
<Kilos> a web server is to allow peeps you coose to use the web? or what
<Kilos> s/coose/choose
<magespawn> it is the computer that hosts a website
<magespawn> where the actual pictures and code that make the website go
<Kilos> oh i see
<Kilos> does the fly also use apache
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<Kilos> you sneak in without even a warning
<magespawn> try now Kilos
<magespawn> ssh that is
<Kilos> k
<Kilos> Permission denied
<magespawn> arrgh
<Kilos> do you see me trying to get in?
<magespawn> no need to look at the system logs for that, and am not sure where yet
<Kilos> ouch
<Kilos> well at least we learning together
<magespawn> i can log in as you from here so there must be something stopping net access
<Kilos> not me asking for help all the time
<magespawn> not by any means
<Kilos> ya must be
<Kilos> check the firewall
<barrydk> Aag leave it and fix it next year
<Kilos> ufw blocks all incoming by default
<Kilos> haha
<magespawn> lol @barrydk
<Kilos> no man we are learning to be able to go into the new years knowing more
<Kilos> twit
<barrydk> Hope i don't need it to get into next year
<Kilos> van der merwe
<Kilos> dont do today what you can put off till tomorrow
<magespawn> don't do tomorrow what you can put of indefinately
<magespawn> garfield
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> magespawn: lastb
<Squirm> it shows the last failed attempts iirc
<Squirm> last shows the last logins
<magespawn> cool
<magespawn> ty Sq
<magespawn> ty Squirm
<Squirm> you're meant to push tab as well
<Squirm> :P
<magespawn> does help if you actually push it
<Squirm> just a tab
<Squirm> s/tab/tad
<Squirm> :)
<Squirm> see what I did there
<magespawn> Squirm: that does not show the user
<magespawn> lastb: /var/log/btmp: Permission denied
<Kilos> uh oh farm alarm just been screaming
<Kilos> another attack nearby
<Kilos> sigh
<Squirm> magespawn: sudo
<Squirm> it'll show if Kilos is entering the username/password incorrectly
<Squirm> :P
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> didnt ask for username
<magespawn> should not ask for username
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> thought i missed something
<magespawn> no that is why kilos@gnc.no-ip.biz
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> barrydk, you got youre home server going yet?
<Kilos> or is that for next year
<magespawn> http://slexy.org/view/s2cdsUCR9o shows this Squirm
<Kilos> it dont show why
<barrydk> Its goiny Kilos but not accessable from outside. I use it mainly as a proxy for my other pc's to access the internet. I would like to see it from outside but appart from being to dumb to do it i don't know how much data it's gonna eat as my data is expensive.
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> you guys dont do 8ta?
<barrydk> no just out of teach of their towers, tried it ot is verry slow same as mtn and vodacom. 
<barrydk> teach reach reach
<Squirm> magespawn: so username is kilos
<Kilos> aw that sucks. mine works good
<Squirm> maybe he's entering the wrong password?
<Squirm> Kilos: are you sure you have the password correct?
<Kilos> ya its to simple to make mistakes over and over squirm
<Squirm> :P
<Kilos> hehe
<Squirm> kilos    tty1                          Mon Dec 31 08:45 - 08:45  (00:00)
<Squirm> at 8:45 someone TRIED to login with kilos
<Squirm> but failed
<Squirm> either with a wrong username or password
<Kilos> ive failed a few times
<Kilos> uh oh
<Kilos> where you see that
<Squirm> Kilos: does it give you the password prompt?
<Kilos> yes
<Squirm> then it's not a firewall issue
<Squirm> firewall wouldn't allow you to get that far
<Kilos> ah
<mazal> Kilos het hom gebreek :-)
<Kilos> haha
<Squirm> so just check your username and password again ;)
<Kilos> sies jy
<mazal> lol
<Squirm> lol mazal 
<Kilos> does it look at my pc?
<Squirm> magespawn: maybe change it to something really simple, then Kilos can change it as he logs in?
 * Squirm shrugs
<Kilos> im miles@P4
<Squirm> no
<Kilos> oh
<Squirm> so you'd login as say
<Squirm> ssh kilos@ip_address_here
<Kilos> ssh kilos@gnc.no-ip.biz
<Kilos> thats what im using
<Squirm> then double check your password ;)
<Kilos> ok ill try again
<Kilos> im in magespawn 
<Kilos> what you did
<Kilos> i see a $
<Squirm> in ssh?
<Squirm> well, you're in. so you can type commands like you can on your pc
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s21cvwM6qQ
<Kilos> thats what i did and what i see Squirm 
<Kilos> maybe i should do an update/upgrade there
<Kilos> hee hee
<Squirm> Kilos: can you do me a favour
<Squirm> in ssh
<Squirm> echo $0
<Kilos> yessir
<Squirm> it'll tell you what shell you're using
<Kilos> in that terminal or mine
<Squirm> in the ssh terminal
<Kilos> shows -sh
<Squirm> then type: bash
<Squirm> it may be more familiar to you
<Squirm> the look
<Kilos> now i see me there
<Kilos> kilos@GandC:~$ 
<Squirm> little more familiar
<Kilos> ya
<Squirm> sh - shell
<Squirm> bash - bourne again shell
<Kilos> oh ya
<magespawn> cool Kilos
<magespawn> thought i was getting that right
<Kilos> sudo bash and sudo -i are the same commands arent they
<Squirm> the default option on user creation is set to create users with the shell, bash is better :)
<magespawn> your user is not part of the admin group
<Kilos> what did you do magespawn 
<magespawn> did restart the ssh server with password auth on
<Kilos> ah
<Squirm> Kilos: I guess they could do the same thing
<Kilos> so what would one do once logged in there
<mazal> Kilos het net reg gespel die keer dis al :P
<Kilos> nee man
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> lol
<Squirm> Kilos: first thing's first
<Squirm> try to break it
 * Squirm hides from magespawn 
<Kilos> eeek
 * Kilos too
<Squirm> oh, so you're guilty ?
<magespawn> actually  that would be a good exercise for me
<Squirm> tut tut tut
<magespawn> to see how secure i set that user account
<Squirm> it should be hard to break stuff without root access
<magespawn> 'should'
<Squirm> if I had root access i'd just rm -rf /
<Squirm> it's fun
<Kilos> whats -rf
<Squirm> only ever tried it on a vm though :P
<magespawn> brb going to shops
<Squirm> -r is recursive, so it removes all the files in every folder
<Squirm> -r is force remove
<Squirm> -f is force remove
<mazal> Kilos r = subdirectories also , f = by force
<Kilos> ouch thats very nasty
<mazal> snap
<Squirm> Kilos: yes
<Squirm> it basically forces the removal of well... everything
<Kilos> mage is my friend
<mazal> And if you wonna see your destruction add -v as well :)
<Kilos> eeek
<barrydk> Since you fix the server this year break it with that command then you can fix it again next year
<Kilos> would like to do that with all the yahoo mail i get from casinos
<Squirm> lol
<barrydk> agree Kilos and some others asswell
<Kilos> stupid things like we give you a free $500 if you add R500
<Kilos> fools
<Kilos> $500
<Squirm> why is it so hot
<Squirm> had a kind of sleepless night last night
<Kilos> oh its summer time again
<barrydk> Thats a bargain ill also take 500$ for 500 R
<Kilos> no man i made a mistook
<mazal> It's pick on Kilos day today lol
<Kilos> they dont give you nothing methinks. once you deposit $500 they give you $500 to play with
<Kilos> but then they got your $500 already
<Kilos> swines
<barrydk> Theyll never loose
<Kilos> there used to be a way to win on roulette
<barrydk> I can only play monopoly and the fool
<Kilos> you choose black or red and double up everytime you lose
<barrydk> that sound like a sure way to loose
<Kilos> but i think they have blocked it to 4 or 5 attempts now
<Kilos> nope if not blocked you have to win
<Kilos> because everytime you double up it recovers the last loss as well
<barrydk> I'll stick to monopoly thanks
<Kilos> haha i play freecell
<Kilos> and 0AD
<barrydk> does ubuntu have freecell
<Kilos> and mahjongg
<Kilos> its in games
<barrydk> Mahjongg is nice
<Kilos> type game or games in bash
 * mazal types game or games and system tells him he must decide what he wants
<barrydk> Better not they said we can go home at 11
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> doesnt it show the games?
<Kilos> type in freecell then mazal 
<barrydk> Dont want to look i might get bussy
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> they 3 mins a game man
<mazal> Nah just joking Kilos , don't have unity here at work
<Kilos> oh ja
<Kilos> xp also has freecell but you cant go back more than one move
<barrydk> Why do you want to go back i want to go forward
<Kilos> no man when you get stuck
<Kilos> sjoe ek sukkel met my volk
<barrydk> Dont get stuck
<barrydk> So ex users are more clever than ubuntu users as they can go back more than one move?
<barrydk> xp users?
<mazal> lol
<Kilos> haha they also dont win as many
<Kilos> stats on xp show 50% if you clever
<Kilos> often much less
<barrydk> But if you can go back so much whats the point? 
<Kilos> you still gotta think
<barrydk> ok
<Kilos> work out where you went wrong
<Kilos> and try another route
<Kilos> not route -n
<barrydk> Anny way going to pack up nou. You all must enjoy tommorow and all the best for the your ahead. May all your dreams come true  and be blessed. 
<Kilos> ty lad. you too
<barrydk> Thanks for the friendship since i jouned the channel
<mazal> Ok guys , enjoy the day. Please be safe where you are going
<mazal> Happy new year if I'm not around tomorrow.
<mazal> Bye
<Kilos> gvt employees have a nice life methinks
<Kilos> haha magespawn its gonna report me
<Kilos> hmm auto reboot
<Kilos> then filesystem check
<Kilos> and found errors press f to fix it
<Kilos> grrr
<Squirm> my car fan still works :D
<Squirm> about 6 years ago, I bought a 12v car fan from game
<Squirm> chopped off the car lighter end and attached it to my pc
<Squirm> :)
<Squirm> external fan
<Squirm> for human cooling
<charl_> good afternoon
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_!
<magespawn> Just found out temp yesterday for Hluhluwe 42 deg.
<deegee_1> o/
<zeref> sign
<zeref> when i click on create my account in twitter, my email box gets hilighted
<zeref> whats up with that?
<superfly> irunno 
<Squirm> my pc is slowly failing me
<Squirm> I think the heat doesn't help
<Wraz> it, could also be the high AMP draw from the car fan that is drainign the lifespan of your PSU.
<Wraz> Come to London, it is raining, dreary and cold :)
<Wraz> And all the Bandwith you can use, and more.
<Wraz> I changed my car tyre today, in thr mud, in the rain. Fun fun ^^
<Wraz> Heat is not as disruptive on lifespan of electronics as you would imagine. and high end electronics that is smd and is baked and coated, humidity doesnt bother to much either.
<Wraz> But PSU's output current drops slowly and speeds up as time goes on, and the amount of power drawn from them. a small like 350 Watt PSU, with like 2 HDD and 2 CDROMS will last like 3-7years... until it's output drops below 12.v
<Wraz> go into the Bios and check PC health
<Wraz> in there it will tell you the 12v and 5v readings
<Wraz> if health they should be above 12 and 5
<Wraz> on 12 and slightly slightly below is ok...
<Wraz> but you will find things like HDD's and cdroms stop functioning and drop out as time goes by...
<Wraz> and random crashes
<Wraz> ;-) 
<Wraz> Wall of text(End);
<Squirm> haha
<Squirm> yeah, I'll have a look
<Squirm> it just wouldn't boot, bios splash screen and no further(has been done before)
<Squirm> and I know heat isn't really an issue
<Squirm> just an excuse :P
<Squirm> cause it's 30deg
<Wraz> Yup. ;-)
<Squirm> and I've lived in the UK for 9 months, so I know what the weather is like
<Squirm> ...and bandwidth :
<Wraz> its about 7here, right now.
<Squirm> :/
<Squirm> where abouts are you Wraz ?
<Wraz> Fibre right into the box, right next to me. I downloaded about 10gigs in the since I made coffee.
<Wraz> Bottom of the Northern Line.
<Squirm> which is?
<Squirm> meh, we had 10mbit cable from virgin media :/
<Wraz> Morden/Wimbledon/Raynes park
<Squirm> ah
<Squirm> I was a bit further out
<Wraz> Yeah, i stayed up north for afew years too/
<Squirm> stayed in East Molesey
<Squirm> 10min walk from Hampton Court station
<Wraz> Cool. ;-)
<Squirm> now you've made me miss it :/
<Wraz> I dont really miss SA.
<Squirm> I did miss the weather
<Wraz> I miss the Steers, that's about it. ;-)
<Squirm> past 3 days have been 30deg and I have been beside a dam skiing
<Wraz> I have Dutch blood, the clod weather suit's me just fine, I don't miss the in-escapable humidity.
<Squirm> although, downside is I couldn't sleep last night it was alittle too hot
<Squirm> cold shower before bed never helped
<Squirm> Wraz: where in SA did you come from?
<Wraz> Yup, cannot really escape the heat, and too much Aircon.. is unhealthy... atleast here, you put on the heating. and it's paradise.
<Wraz> Durban, Westville.
<Squirm> ah
<Squirm> kzn man myself
<Squirm> Winterton. umm, central berg
<Wraz> <3 the Drakensberg.
<Wraz> I dont know what it is about that place...
<Wraz> my Metabolisim jsut stops.
<Squirm> haha
<Squirm> but I currently live and work in Mooi River, just at my parents place over christmas
<Wraz> I can go walking in the mountains for days. and eat just one piece of bread, and the freashes mountin water... best water in the world, of theose wonderfull cold mountain rocks.
<Squirm> last time I went for a walk in the berg was umm... probably October last year. that was cause a friend from Sweden came out to visit
<Squirm> though I have done it often enough growing up :P
<Squirm> anyway, bbiab. need to start getting ready for tonight
<Wraz> Haha, when i was a lightie, i went with my mate, hiking over the Lesoto border, we went fishing for the afternoon.  we came back 3 days later.... we had built a dam in the mountains... our parents had called the police and they were searchign for us... haha :)
<Wraz> Yeah, i did long walks there every year.
<Squirm> lol
<smile2013> hi all :)
<charl_> hi smile2013 
<smile2013> I'm fixing wikipedia links for soortenbank.nl :)
<charl_> dunno it, lemme check it
<charl_> oh i see a type of database of animals and plants etc
<Squirm> better after a chilled shower
<charl_> coolness, i guess keeping links fresh and up to date is a big job on the wikipedia?
<charl_> hi Squirm, Wraz 
<smile2013> charl_: yes, it really is :o
<smile2013> they changed all the plant ID's, so I need to change them according to the new ones :)
<smile2013> charl_: as you can see, my latest edits: http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speciaal:Bijdragen/Smile4ever
<smile2013> :)
<charl_> wow that's irritating
<charl_> apparently they haven't read tim's article: http://www.w3.org/Provider/Style/URI.html
<smile2013> yeah ;)
<smile2013> brb, helping out mum :)
<smile2013> byeee :) see ya all next year :)
<charl_> same here, ciao all
<charl_> happy new year :)
<zeref> :(
<tuxmaster> its funny, to think in a few hours ,we step into a new year
<Kilos> evening all
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> what a business
<Kilos> hiya superfly 
<Kilos> been struggling all day with reinstalls and no mobile broadband again
<Kilos> i forgot how i did it before
 * superfly shakes his head
<Kilos> and crashes on clean installs
<Kilos> first reboot then text only and hang
<Kilos> then running a recovery i saw nvidia is tainting the kernel
<Kilos> so purged nvidia when i eventually got in
<Kilos> maybe its my card. ive downloaded fresh additional drivers three times
<Kilos> now ill use 2d for a while
<Kilos> all good there superfly ?
<Kilos> you kinda lonely here looks like
<superfly> I'm sitting in front of my PC for a chance
<superfly> *change
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> night superfly happy new years to you and the family
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<superfly> night Kilos
 * superfly is going off to bed too
#ubuntu-za 2013-01-01
<Kilos> hi magespawn_ and others
<Kilos> ah the core
<Kilos> happy new year drussell 
<magespawn> Good morning and Happy New Year.
<Kilos> ty magespawn and all the best to you and family too
<Kilos> had a major crash after we did the ssh thing
<Kilos> gonna reboot and see if nvidia will crash me again
<Kilos> yay no crash
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<Kilos> happy new year
<Kilos> and to you and family superfly 
<superfly> thanks Kilos
<superfly> Kilos: het jy lekker geslaap?
<Kilos> nee man ek moes die machine reg maak
<Kilos> als goed nou weer dankie
<Kilos> why you using the taal today superfly ?
<superfly> I don't get a chance to use it very often
<Kilos> oh so just keeping in touch kinda
<superfly> I guess
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> afternoon actually
<Kilos> im getting old. didnt fp today
<Squirm> heh
<Squirm> I could have
<Squirm> though it didn't cross my mind
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> 4 hours sleep :)
<Squirm> failed compared to last year though
<Kilos> i also had min about 5.5 or so
<Kilos> had a bad crash that needed sorting
<Kilos> weirdest thing. nvidia tainted the kernel
<superfly> Kilos: nvidia "taints" the kernel because it is not open source, there is nothing wrong with a "tainted" kernel
<Kilos> oh. well then something else got in too superfly 
<Kilos> pc hung then couldnt boot past half the boot script
<Kilos> then fsck from kde made things worse
<Kilos> then boot-repair made pc say no OS found
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> and all the nvidia stuff couldnt install after fresh install without formatting /home
<Kilos> but too much on this home to lose. all the iptables stuff and ssh commands ewtc
<Kilos> tec too
<Kilos> hai
<Kilos> etc
<Kilos> after many installs pc actually booted to cli and i then apt-get purged nvidia
<Kilos> also changed graphics card for ians then next install went without a hitch
<Kilos> 6am this morning
<inetpro> superfly: ping
<Kilos> als wat goed is inetpro vir jou en familie
<inetpro> Kilos: dankie, selle vir jou
 * inetpro wonders whether Zambezia is worth a watch at the moviehouse
<inetpro> cinemas cost way to much these days
 * inetpro wishing everyone a Blessed and a Happy New Year!
<superfly> inetpro: pong
<superfly> inetpro: i thought so, but then I know the people who made it
<superfly> inetpro: it is a good story, the music is great, the animation not bad (though it is not a Pixar), and the dialogue is entertaining and quite African despite the US voice actors
<Squirm> oh yeah
<Squirm> happy new year
<Squirm> :)
<superfly> Squirm: you gonna try sobering up a bit this year?
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> superfly: I'm sober 99% of the time :/
<superfly> wouldn't think so based on the number of times you mention having a hangover on IRC 
 * Squirm keeps quiet from now on
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> heh Squirm just don't mention it so often :-P 
<Squirm> and it isn't often
<inetpro> superfly: thanks 
<inetpro> sad part is that it's 3d 
<superfly> inetpro: we watched it in "2d"
<superfly> I can't handle 3d
<inetpro> with only one eye I also can't watch this stupid 3d stuff 
<superfly> inetpro: one eye?
 * inetpro been a one eyed bandid for ever
<inetpro> don't know what it's like to see with two eyes
<inetpro> oh and there are thousands of others in the same boat
<superfly> inetpro: wow, I didn't know that
<superfly> *bandit
<inetpro> that's why I think the whole idea of a 3d movie/tv is just plain stupid
<inetpro> superfly: yes bandit, sorry :-)
<inetpro> superfly: I only realised that I was blind at 5 years
<inetpro> superfly: that was when my dad tried to teach me to aim with only one eye with a pellet gun
<superfly> ah,ok
<inetpro> I think it was a bigger shock for him than for me at that stage
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<Kilos> join the one eyed bandits
<inetpro> Kilos: how did you get blinded in one eye?
<inetpro> was it since that accident?
<Kilos> piece of a chisel went in
<inetpro> eish!
<Kilos> ya eina accident
<inetpro> Kilos: when?
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> 85/6
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> 89
<inetpro> how was that experience?
<Kilos> very painful
<Kilos> for weeks
<Kilos> and after every op even worse
<Kilos> learned the value of morphine there
<superfly> you people are being too gross for me
<Kilos> hahaha
<inetpro> superfly: haha
<Kilos> every op they take the eye right out to work on it
 * inetpro wbbl
<Kilos> then fill it with salt water after again
<Kilos> k
<Kilos>  This may be because the DVD is encrypted and a DVD decryption library is not installed.
<Kilos> what needs to be installed to watch a dvd?
<Kilos> cant play a harry potter dvd
<Kilos> hi smile4ever 
<Kilos> hey superfly nou het ek lekker geslaap
<Kilos> yo Cantide 
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos and Happy New Year!
<Kilos> ty you too laddy
<Kilos> how does one what dvds on ubuntu
<Kilos> vlc let me down
<Kilos> looking for libdvdcss2
<Trixar_za> Yeah, it's another one of the non-free packages not included by default
<Trixar_za> It allows the reading of menus if memory serves
<Trixar_za> I always just cheat and run the files directly in Mplayer
<Kilos> i did a clean install early am and still finding lots a have installed
<Kilos> like ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za hapy to you too
<Trixar_za> Happens to everybody I think
<Kilos> hehe
<smile4ever> hi Kilos :)
<Kilos> yay now vlc works
<Cantide> hey Kilos :)
<smile4ever> Kilos: cool? dvd playing? :)
<Kilos> yip perfectly and one can change broghtness etc in vlc tools
<Kilos> vlc rocks
<Kilos> brightness
<Kilos> ok now its that wide screen thingie. what would one change there?
<kbmonkey> happy new year all!
<Kilos> happy new year to you kbmonkey 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<kbmonkey> thanks Kilos :)
<kbmonkey> I am very suprised to find that 11.04 has reached end of life! I thought .04 releases were LTS (3 years). what gives?
<Kilos> every second one
<kbmonkey> did you have a nice xmas, Kilos ?
<Kilos> nice and quiet ty kbmonkey  and you lad?
<Kilos> noisy new year till 00.45 this morning when whole area seems to have run out of fireworks
<kbmonkey> went to the dam in the midlands. had a nice downpour XD
<kbmonkey> next door to the firestation, they hooted their trucks and sirens. ha ha ha.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ive actually never been one that celebrates the new year because its just another day
<kbmonkey> I installed xubuntu-desktop from ubuntu 11.04, and now i see its not supported :/
<Kilos> aw that sucks
<kbmonkey> so now i guess i'll have to install the new one
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> 10.10 just lost support 6 months ago
<Kilos> oh ya thats 6 months to 11.04
<Kilos> im still running maverick on old pc
<kbmonkey> i have 12.10 here :)
<Kilos> installed after support stopped
<kbmonkey> I wonder if I can use aptonCD and use the packages in the new release
<Kilos> didnt work on 12.04
<Kilos> i used to make aptoncds all the time
<kbmonkey> thanks :)
<Kilos> on 12.04 you have to open it and install packages independantly with gdebi
<Kilos> 10.10 opened the cd with synaptic and installed everything for you
<kbmonkey> i can give it a try, but murphey says the 11.04 packages might conflict with the 12.10 repos
<kbmonkey> did father xmas bring you any nice toys, Kilos ? :]
<Kilos> ya they will
<Kilos> we had a lekker meal or 3
<Kilos> tummy still swollen
<Kilos> hey kbmonkey you still gotta 
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> er
<Kilos> write some debugging script for the greeter hey
<kbmonkey> I don't have ibid or an ubuntu system at the moment to do that. not sure what a debugging script is, I assume it means including trace/debug output within the bot script.
<Kilos> hehe i suppose so
<kbmonkey> any particular places within the bot we need debugging?
<Kilos> it only greeted once then gave up
<kbmonkey> sounds like it's idle timeout gets reset when we don't need it to
<kbmonkey> perhaps some of the join/part events are not being filtered properly
<Kilos> even if no one says anything all day on the channel it doesnt greet even new peeps
<Kilos> and i had to get her a new nick. someone stole QP and grouped it to their nick
<kbmonkey> awe
<Kilos> ya the swine
<Kilos> new ones nick is QA and its registered with freenode with their bot registry
<Kilos> ive learned
<Trixar_za> They have a bot registry?
<Kilos> hows everything your side kbmonkey ?
<Kilos> lol the register it in a different way than ordinary nicks Trixar_za 
<kbmonkey> fine fine. its rainy and cool today. nice after the boiling last few days
<Kilos> yeah been hot
<kbmonkey> well, i guess im going to reboot and install 12.10 from scratch
<Kilos> at least install is fast
<Kilos> takes 20 mins here for 12.04
<Kilos> kde takes 25
<kbmonkey> I just hope the update/reinstall of applications wont take too much data
<smile4ever> Kilos: :DD
<Kilos> eeek
<Kilos> over 300m i think
<smile4ever> Kilos: have you written a new blog entry recently? :p
<kbmonkey> i already used 100MB installing an unsupported xubuntu-desktop
<Kilos> updates got good. down to under 20m
<Kilos> nope smile4ever 
<Kilos> eina kbmonkey 
<smile4ever> Kilos: :(
<smile4ever> I want new blog entry :DD
<kbmonkey> hi smile4ever :]
<Kilos> dont run updates while installing
<kbmonkey> would it be a bad thing to rather keep the machine on 11.04? it wont receive any new security updates tho :/
<Kilos> then once installed you can decide if you got data to upgrade
<Kilos> i didnt like 11.04
<smile4ever> hi kbmonkey. are you a knowledge base? :p
<Kilos> that was the start of unity
<smile4ever> Kilos: Unity began earlier :p
<Kilos> didntr like xubuntu 11.04 either
<smile4ever> ubuntu netbook remix, remember :)
<Kilos> no man smile4ever 
<Kilos> 10.10 was gnome2
<kbmonkey> this is xubuntu, with xfce :}
<Kilos> but new unity works ok kbmonkey 
<Squirm> finally
<Squirm> rain
<kbmonkey> ok well lets reinstall. be back after :]
<Kilos> send some here Squirm it be rather hot here tonight
<Kilos> good luck kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> good Squirm :)
 * kbmonkey sends Kilos some durban rain
<Squirm> it's nice. cools things down a little
 * Kilos bows in gratitude
<Squirm> it must be sunny in the morning though
<superfly> down here it just rains whenever
<Kilos> thats a bad place weatherwise superfly 
<Kilos> cape of storms
<superfly> more like cape of winds today
<Kilos> ask old bartholomew diaz
<Kilos> they showed on tv news the wind even dampened new year celebrations there last night
<Kilos> lol @ smileee 
<Kilos> new year messed up your nick choice
<smileee> Kilos: are you happieh? :p
<Kilos> happy?
<smileee> yeah.
<smileee> :p
<Kilos> yeah i fixed my pc
<Kilos> and you?
<Kilos> you got lots to look forward to
<Kilos> in 20 years you'll be grown up
 * Kilos ducks
<smileee> Kilos: lolll
<Kilos> hehe
 * smileee throws a raspberry pi to Kilos
<smileee> I would have set up my raspberry pi, if I had the cables xD
<smileee> Shopping for those tomorrow
<smileee> :)
<Kilos> nice
<Kilos> i dont need one i got more than enough to think about
<Kilos> iptables and ssh to set up from scratch again
<Kilos> then to work out what to do with a server
<Kilos> then to try make finger/hand/palm print scanners and cctv work to a ubuntu server
<Kilos> might manage before i kick the bucket
<smileee> help, Kilos ;)
<smileee> :P
<smileee> it's a lot
<smileee> :)
<Kilos> yeah
<smileee> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTI2NjE <- Tux3 file system is coming :)
<inetpro> smileee: interesting
<inetpro> while I don't particularly like the naming of the fs so much
<smileee> indeed it is. I'm curious about the performance of the (new) file system
<smileee> well, at least it's better than btrfs, inetpro 
<smileee> (name)
<Kilos> whats in a name
<smileee> see ya tomorrow :p
<smileee> Kilos: butter file system, lol :p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> toods smile
<Kilos> sleep tight
<inetpro> smileee: goeie nag ou grootte
<smileee> dankieee :D
<smileee> Kilos: thanks :)
<Kilos> lol hes in the eee phase now
<Kilos> happy new year zeref 
<Kilos> night all sleep tight
<not_found> so all the peeps in ZA land went to bed early tonight after the late night last night :p
<inetpro> superfly: wb
#ubuntu-za 2013-01-02
<barrydk> Good morning Everyone
<inetpro> good morning barrydk and everyone else
<Kilos> afternoon all
<Kilos> hey magespawn 
<Kilos> you here today or is it still your core 
<mazal> Môre oom Kilos 
<Kilos> môre mazal 
<magespawn> howdy Kilos
<Kilos> all good magespawn 
<Kilos> i crashed while sshed to you and my server
<Kilos> ?
<barrydk> Were you injured Kilos?
<Kilos> lol no barrydk but drive was
<barrydk> ok
<Kilos> even after many installs the login screen up to where you enter password looks like a server starting up
<magespawn> sorry to hear that Kilos, power has been very flaky here the last couple of days
<Kilos> im just worried it hurt you too magespawn 
<Kilos> i did a sudo apt-get update and it said its gonna report me
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> have not noticed anything so far
<magespawn> that is becuase your account here is limitec
<Kilos> i hope all good
<magespawn> limited even
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i just wanted to see a reply and update is safe normally
<Kilos> but i went outside for a while and when returning everything was hung and couldnt reboot so i worried about your side too
<magespawn> ley me check
<magespawn> let
<magespawn> looks fine so far Kilos
<Kilos> yay ty magespawn 
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> weirdest of installs magespawn kept booting to cli after reboot
<Kilos> till i from there purge nvidia from /home
<Kilos> then next install worked
<magespawn> hi Squirm
<magespawn> hmm so the drivers for nivida were getiing in the way
<Kilos> yip. even changed graphics cards
<Kilos> tough being doff. ians graphics card is a pci one and i couldnt figure why i could see gui from live cd but not even see bios
<Kilos> plugged screen to mb and checked bios and changed vga to pci and there we go
<Kilos> i learned some more
<magespawn> cool Kilos
<superfly> good afternoon
 * Kilos greets superfly 
<magespawn> hey superfly
<inetpro> All-New Ubuntu Product to Launch Jan 2nd – But What Is It? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/12/all-new-ubuntu-product-to-launch-jan-2nd-but-what-is-it
 * inetpro wonders what that is all about
<Kilos> what i missed
<inetpro> Kilos: All-New Ubuntu Product to Launch Jan 2nd – But What Is It? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/12/all-new-ubuntu-product-to-launch-jan-2nd-but-what-is-it
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
<inetpro> to be announced at around 5 - 6PM GMT
<Kilos> ah me wonders too
<inetpro> Maaz: when is 17:00 gmt in Pretoria
<Maaz> inetpro: 2013-01-02 17:00:00 GMT is 2013-01-02 19:00:00 SAST
<Kilos> yo drussell 
<Kilos> you need to set your pc to away when you are away
<Kilos> and you inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: why?
<Kilos> so i dont think you just lurking dodo
 * inetpro never sleeps
<Kilos> hahaha
<magespawn> just afk sometimes
<Kilos> but sometimes take half a day to answer
<Kilos> then show an afk somehow
<Kilos> because
<Kilos> you are often too tired to scroll back
<Kilos> old age is tough
<inetpro> Kilos: you can't possibly expect everyone to answer immediately every time you say something
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> but if i ask now. in three hours ive forgotten what i asked
<Kilos> you no theres no short term memory installed
<Kilos> or buggy ram
<inetpro> that short term memory of yours is not that buggy any more at all
<Kilos> jaja
<Kilos> ty for my happy , safe bot
<inetpro> sometimes even better than mine
<inetpro> Kilos: np
<Kilos> lol thats only old age on your part
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hey Banlam howzit
<mazal> Oom Kilos you prob know boot-repair hey ?
<mazal> I it any good ?
<mazal> is even
<Kilos> yes it works well on unity
<mazal> Busy downloading the boot-repair cd
<Kilos> and worked fine on gnome2 as well;
<mazal> And will install it on my system as well
<mazal> Can it repair the other OS boot as well ?
<Kilos> i just installed it straight
<Kilos> havent tried to fix the other os as yet
<mazal> I want to try , but not really in the mood to brake one of my pc's. Takes too long to fix a Win pc
<Kilos> boot-repair works quite fast
<mazal> Ja but if it doesn't work on the Win machine and breaks it , I will have to format it :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> xp or 7
<mazal> 7
<Kilos> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/32523/how-to-manually-repair-windows-7-boot-loader-problems/
<mazal> I will try it on Barry's pc <eg> :)
<Kilos> lol
<barrydk> i'm watching you stay away!!!!
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> now now chillens, play nice
<magespawn> when i sudo echo '/user/local/bin/noip2' >> /etc/rc.local
<magespawn> i get -bash: /etc/rc.local: Permission denied
<magespawn> why?
<Kilos> i had to use echo from root itself
<Kilos> sudo -i
<Kilos> the fly dont advise it though
<magespawn> okay
<magespawn> seems to work though
<superfly> magespawn: because the >> is a second command
<inetpro> magespawn: echo hello | sudo tee -a /etc/mynewfile
<inetpro> magespawn: BTW there is no /user folder on default linux systems
<inetpro> it's /usr
<mazal> Is there a difference between sudo -i and sudo su ?
<magespawn> Ah ty superfly and inetpro
<superfly> mazal: sudo su runs the su command, sudo -i is an interactive sudo session - it's probably safer to use sudo -i
<Kilos> hiya magtie 
<magtie> Hi Kilos
<barrydk> Enjoy the rest of the day see you all tommorrow.
<inetpro> theblazehen: welcome to #ubuntu-za
<inetpro> Kilos: you forgot to greet?
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> hiya theblazehen 
<Kilos> sorry
<Kilos> we need to fix that greetr.py script inetpro 
<Kilos> greeter
<inetpro> Kilos: ek speel net met jou man :-)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> magespawn, whats happening
<Kilos> tumbleweed, you still alive?
<Kilos> i need a python pro to sort a greeter script for ibid so it can debug itself
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s2EiRdvgOw
<tumbleweed> Kilos: hi
<Kilos> compliments of the season tumbleweed 
<tumbleweed> you too
<Kilos> ty
<inetpro> wb tumbleweed
 * tumbleweed is enjoying an empty office today
<Kilos> hehe you got any spare time tumbleweed ?
<Kilos> if its you fixes the greeter script we know it will work
<magespawn> hey Kilos customers and such
<Kilos> ah thats good magespawn thought you crashed
<tumbleweed> Kilos: what's the problem with it?
<Kilos> it only greeted once tumbleweed 
<Kilos> even when no action in channel all day
<Kilos> and vhata says get the monkey to add debugging script but he is new to python and dont get to doing it
<superfly> heya tumbleweed! hope you had a good time over the holidays :-)
<tumbleweed> superfly: yeah, good
<superfly> tumbleweed: there are a lot of problems with kbmonkey's Ibid plugin, easily solveable too, I just haven't had the time to look at it
<superfly> nice idea, just should be implemented better
<tumbleweed> Kilos: works for me
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> where did you put the script in
<tumbleweed> into the ibid/plugins directory
<Kilos> i have it in an ibid folder in /home
<tumbleweed> it needs to be in the ibid/plugins directory in your botdir
<Kilos> where is that in ibid.db?
<tumbleweed> ibid.db is in your botdir, yes
<Kilos> i cant open it so its understandable to me
<Kilos> my ibid.db and ibid.ini are in /home
<tumbleweed> right, so then this goes into /home/ibid/plugins
<Kilos> just loose there where they were installed on ibid-setup
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> ok lemme try that ty
<Kilos> i made a folder plugins and put it in the folder ibid and greeter in plugins will see if it works now ty
<Kilos> ty tumbleweed its working
<Kilos> that script is available if anyone wants to use it tumbleweed 
<Kilos> like in maaz
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> then i can rest all day
<inetpro> Kilos: you want to go on early retirement? 
<Kilos> why?
<Kilos> ive got lots of work
<Kilos> all the iptables and ssh stuff to do again
<Kilos> wanna try do it without help this time
<Kilos> yo Cantide 
<Cantide> hey Kilos :)
<inetpro> 1 hour and 12 minutes to go
<inetpro> or make that 13
<magespawn> inetpro for?
<inetpro> magespawn: until some big announcement at http://www.ubuntu.com
<magespawn> oh right
<Cantide> oh yeah!
<Cantide> thanks for reminding me :)
<magespawn> any ways, later all. home time
<Cantide> what do you guys think it is?
<Cantide> bye magespawn '-';
<Kilos> toods magespawn 
<inetpro> Cantide: I'm sure it has something to do with a mobile device
<inetpro> but that is just a guess on my side
<Cantide> perhaps Ubuntu for Android
 * inetpro is dreaming of a native Ubuntu on a mobile device
<Cantide> or an Ubuntu tablet :)
<inetpro> but I don't think we are the quite yet
<inetpro> probably Ubuntu on a Nexus tablet
<Cantide> :)
<inetpro> but that wouldn't be new
<Cantide> or free space flights to all Ubuntu users '<
<Cantide> (okay, that was slightly over-enthusiastic)
<inetpro> yeah
<Cantide> and perhaps unrealistic :p
<inetpro> :-)
<Cantide> Haswell support maybe :)
<inetpro> haswell?
<Cantide> ooooooooooooor Canonical buying Microsoft for 1 USD
<Cantide> Haswell is the next range of Intel CPUs to be released mid-year
<inetpro> Canonical buying MS!? Hmm....
<Cantide> i am being very unrealistic and jumping the gun on many things :p
<Cantide> just thinking of what news would make me happiest :p
<inetpro> Cantide: check http://ubuntuonair.com/ at 19:45
<Cantide> what will be there? 'o'
<Cantide> i didn't see anything there :<
 * Cantide waits 10 minutes for ubuntu.com
<inetpro> 6 minutes
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> are any of you geeks like those in the big bang theory?
<inetpro> Cantide: join #ubuntu-discuss
<inetpro> 3 minutes to go 
<Cantide> hey smileee :)
<smileee> hi :D
<smileee> indeed :o
<smileee> where will the stream become available? :p
<smileee> hey Cantide :)
<inetpro> 2 minutes
<Cantide> smileee, I think ubuntu.com
<smileee> :)
<smileee> one minute :)
<smileee> they're too late
<smileee> :p
<magespawn> Hey all
<smileee> lol, I think ubuntu.com has capacity problems :p
<Cantide> yeah
<Cantide> haha
<magespawn> Mmm i can't get on either
<Cantide> just a loading circle thingy for me :<
<smileee> yeah, for me too xD
<inetpro> hmm...
<smileee> and google chrome won't load it :p
<smileee> an image is coming, lol
<smileee> 0 seconds left
<smileee> xD
<magespawn> Right am on.
<smileee> magespawn: ?? :p
<magespawn> Got on to the site
<Cantide> I reloaded the page now..
<Cantide> ahaaaaaaaa
<magespawn> And?
<Cantide> '-'
<inetpro> http://www.theverge.com/2013/1/2/3827922/ubuntu-phone-os-announcement
<inetpro> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpWHJDLsqTU
<smileee> pff :(
<smileee> we missed it? :(
<smileee> he looks bad :o
<magespawn> Okay so ubuntu on phones, will be interested to see if it will run on the n900
<smileee> magespawn: don't think so :p
<magespawn> Maybe not, old equipment
<Kilos> yo tux
<Kilos> grr
<Kilos> tuxmaster, 
<inetpro> very interesting
<inetpro> only time will tell whether it's good or not
<Kilos> do they show you the screen?
<Kilos> hopefully not unity
<inetpro> certainly a very brave move to do the marketing spiel the way they did today
<inetpro> Kilos: of course it's with unity
<Kilos> eeeek
<Cantide> i was hoping for an OS that ran alongside Android
<inetpro> Kilos: see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone/design
<Kilos> ty
<Cantide> and just turned your phone into a PC in a dock
<Kilos> where is the keypad
<Kilos> is it one the splits in 2 or touchscreen
<inetpro> Kilos: we'll see lots more at CES
<Cantide> i assume touchsrceen
<Cantide> they didn't show the OSK >.<
<Kilos> CES?
<inetpro> Kilos: The International CES (CES) is a major technology-related trade show held each January in the Las Vegas Convention Center, Las Vegas, Nevada, United States.
<Kilos> oh ty
<inetpro> happening between 8-11 Jan this year
<Kilos> im not going there
<magespawn> A place i would love to go
<smileee> inetpro: too far away
<smileee> :p
<Kilos> rather improve pc than spend money onna fone
<inetpro> I think the aim is to create lots marketing hype building up to the CES
<inetpro> to much detail left out today
<Kilos> but good news anyway
<Kilos> more pressure to winsucks
<inetpro> I still think they're a bit brave
<inetpro> that's my honest humble opinion
<Cantide> it's their whole convergence strategy
<inetpro> we're definitely getting closer to a real ubuntu smartphone
<Cantide> which is the only reason why it could work
<Kilos> thats good though.
<inetpro> but I think it will take more time
<Kilos> just hope its stable
<inetpro> well I think it's good for the whole linux ecosystem
<Kilos> yip definitely
<magespawn> Night all
<Cantide> night magespawn '-'//
<inetpro> good night magespawn
<inetpro> Cantide: also read http://www.jonobacon.org/2013/01/02/announcing-ubuntu-for-phones/
 * Cantide clicks
<Cantide> i bet after CES we will know a whole lot more
<inetpro> superfly: nie that they chose the best technology (Qt)
<inetpro> /nie/nice/
<Kilos> night magespawn 
<smileee> magespawn: good night
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<inetpro> Ubuntu Product Launch OMG! Ubuntu! Hangout on Air! http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=1CvVf9K7H00
<Cantide> hmm, some wayland info
<Cantide> i was actually curious about that myself :)
<smileee> Cantide: you have to check phoronix for more
<smileee> :)
<Cantide> i will wait it out :p
<Cantide> still a long time to 2014 :D
<Cantide> and i'm sure a lot will be revealed in the coming weeks
<Cantide> for now i'm off to bed :)
<Cantide> good night '-'//
<smileee> I'm leaving too, byee :)
<inetpro> goeie nag smileee
<smileee> dankie
<smileee> jy ook
<smileee> )
<smileee> :)
<inetpro> tx
<superfly> "selfde aan jou/u" is actually more suiwer 
<superfly> magespawn: ping (re: acommodation and travel around your parts)
#ubuntu-za 2013-01-03
<barrydk> Good morning all
<barrydk> Good morning Maaz
<superfly> hi barrydk 
<barrydk> Ah there is life Morning Superfly
<superfly> barrydk: yup, just on the train at the moment... was chatting with a friend up till now 
<barrydk> Ok is it the Gau
<superfly> no, it's the metro
<barrydk> Ok 
<superfly> barrydk: I don't live near the Gau... it would take a few days drive to get there
<barrydk> where are you Superfly
<superfly> barrydk: where do you think?
<barrydk> No idea 
<Kilos> morning superfly barrydk and others
<barrydk> If it's a few days to get to the Gau then it must be higgher  up in Africa but i don't know if they have metro.
<barrydk> Morning Kilos
<superfly> morning Kilos
<superfly> evidently the only place in South Africa that people live in is Gauteng
<Kilos> thats a strange statement
<Kilos> what i missed
<barrydk> Im trying to guess where Superfly live. He said it would take him a few days drive to get to gauteng as he is using the metro train. So either he is driving an oxwaggon or he doesnt live in Sa but i dont know if they have metro in Africa
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> barrydk, you have a car?
<barrydk> Yes Kilos
<Kilos> what car barrydk ?
<barrydk> Ford Saphire and a Toyota Hilux
<Kilos> ok 15 hours drive going fast with only petrol and pee stops
<Kilos> more than speed limit fast
<barrydk> And i can get to annywhere in SA within a few days.
<Kilos> yip 
<barrydk> So Superfly is in the Cape and drive an oxwaggon when he's not using the metro.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> oxwagon would take weeks or months
<superfly> barrydk: I needed to drive the oxwagon so that you could catch up to me :-P
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> fulla beens today
<Kilos> beans too
<barrydk> a car would only take a day not a few days.
<superfly> barrydk: sure, if you drive like a maniac
<barrydk> Are yoy close to the see Superfly
<Kilos> superfly, in  sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces to add nameserver 8.8.8.8 8.8.8.4 must there be a , after 8.8.8.8
<superfly> barrydk: 3 things: (a) my nick is "superfly" not "Superfly", (b) it is "you", not "yoy" and (c) it is "sea", not "see"
<superfly> and to answer you unasked question, Yes, I am always this grumpy
<superfly> Kilos: no
<superfly> Kilos: not as far as I know
<Kilos> ty superfly 
<inetpro> superfly grumpy? Never!
<superfly> barrydk: Yes, I am close to the sea. It wouldn't be Cape Town if I was far from it
<inetpro> good mornings
<superfly> hiya inetpro
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
<inetpro> ehlo Kilos
<barrydk> superfly: 1.I was tought a name starts with a capital letter, but if you prefer superfly to Superfly it is fine. 2 and 3. My spelling is much better in afrikaans  and for the grumpy part get some coffee. It is such a lovely morning i have to pull someones leg. I'm also grumpy now cause i mis the sea.
<superfly> barrydk: coffee only enhances the grumpiness
<inetpro> barrydk: just use the tab
<Kilos> barrydk, you are using xchat right?
<Kilos> type the first 3 letters of a nick and use tab
<inetpro> barrydk: after typing Sup just press tab and it will complete superfly
<barrydk> to do what inetpro. Yes kilos. Ok
<Kilos> then you never need to use caps the tab will sort it if nick starts with a capital letter
<inetpro> did somebody mention coffee?
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Yessir
<Kilos> Maaz, large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you Kilos
<barrydk> See you guys a bit later me and mazal are going to install a few pc's. 
<inetpro> barrydk: enjoy
<Kilos> later barrydk 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro and Kilos!
<inetpro> Maaz: dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier inetpro my vriend
<superfly> coffee and coco pops, great way to start the day
<Kilos> lekker
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> eeek ctrl+o in nano opens destop no saves
<Kilos> wassup now
<Kilos> doesnt save
<inetpro> ai
<Kilos> yeah ai
<Kilos> whats wrong with this install
<inetpro> Kilos: your fingers?
<Kilos> nope tried 5 or 6 times
<Kilos> carefully
<inetpro> Kilos: you sure it's not caps-lock
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> im chatting here
 * inetpro ducks
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> how could it be in caps lock and no light showing
<Kilos> lo magespawn 
<magespawn> morning all
<magespawn> faulty keyboard?
<Kilos> then its just gone faulty
<Kilos> grrr
<inetpro> Kilos: is it working now?
<magespawn> superfly i will mail you a couple of the guest houses and such aroung here
<Kilos> the caps lock light or ctrl+o
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> both
<superfly> magespawn: ta. also some ideas of things to do? we'll have about a week to mess around
<Kilos> it wrote now ty inetpro 
<inetpro> ai!
<superfly> nuvolari: *pounce*
<superfly> nuvolari: there's no ways we're driving all the way up to KZN without visiting you, ya hear?!
<Kilos> superfly, mail him, he has forgotten irc
<magespawn> will do there are a few here. do you dive?
<Kilos> and a tour through the game reserve
<superfly> magespawn: nope
<Kilos> they dont have the big 5 in the cape
<superfly> Kilos: nah, we just have a mountain and shark-infested waters (apparently)
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> there are a couple of reserves there that do, i think
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> things are looking up down there
<superfly> lovely mild winter's day here today...
<magespawn> where is Addo Elephant Park? Western or Eastern Cape?
<superfly> how's everyone elses winter going?
<superfly> magespawn: eastern cape
<magespawn> a balmy high today of 36, and about 80% humidity
<magespawn> ahh tehn i may be wrong, i think the others are also in the eastern cape
<magespawn> s/tehn/then
<superfly> most of cape town is a nature reserve...
<magespawn> was trying to think of the big five ones
<superfly> magespawn: what about St Lucia? I was there *years* ago
<magespawn> that is 90km south of me
<magespawn> but they are quite organised there now with acommodation and activities
<Kilos> and lotsa mosquitos
<Kilos> take lotsa tabard
<magespawn> can get bad
<Kilos> malaria area
<magespawn> what time of year you coming superfly?
<superfly> June
<magespawn> middle of winter the almost perfect time
<mazal> Morning all
<mazal> Can someone help me please
<magespawn> hey mazal
<superfly> hi mazal
<mazal> How can I export my database list to a txt document ?
<mazal> I know how to get my database list inside mysql , but how to export that list ?
<superfly> mazal: ah, mysql
<superfly> mazal: first present the facts, then ask your question
<mazal> I tried "show databses > /home/username/filename.txt
<mazal> Without the "
<superfly> mazal: you using the mysql command line client?
<mazal> Correct
<superfly> it's not bash
<mazal> All I want is the name of my databases in a txt file
<superfly> mazal: copy and paste :-P
<mazal> Can't
<mazal> I'm in puty
<superfly> mazal: you can, even on PuTTY
<mazal> Right-click don't work and ctrl-C aborts the mysql session
<superfly> mazal: as soon as you've selected in PuTTY, it is copied into your clipboard
<mazal> I just select ?
<superfly> yuhuh
<mazal> Wow , ok , is it putty that is so cool ?
<magespawn> i did not know that either
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 theblazehen 
<mazal> Wow , so everything I select is automatically copied. This is a nice trick man !!!
<superfly> mazal: it's just copying Linux
<Vince-0> Hi!
<mazal> Ok , so I have my smb.conf , crontab.txt , userlist.txt , databaselist.txt , backup sh files
<mazal> What else would I need to redo server
<mazal> Oh and the data itself I do have of course
<superfly> hi Vince-0
<superfly> mazal: /etc, /var/lib or so, home directories maybe
<mazal> All home folders I will backup
<mazal> I have no special mounts so fstab backup not needed
<mazal> hmm , I can't think of anything else
<mazal> Databases will be backed up to .sql files
 * mazal thinks of anything else
<mazal> Hi Vince-0 
<theblazehen> hi kilos
<magespawn> hey theblazehen
<theblazehen> hi magespawn
<Kilos> hmm
<magespawn> peer got you Kilos
<Kilos> hehe some ifconfig killed me
<Kilos> nm couldnt connect again
<Kilos> so pulled a windows trick
<magespawn> restart
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> i hate following instructions from the net
<Kilos> some work and others kill me
<mazal_> barrydk, amper klaar , brand nou die iso
<barrydk> reg so
<mazal_> Wish us luck guys , we about to redo our main production server :P
<Kilos> good luck you two
<barrydk> Good luck Mazal
<mazal_> lol
<mazal_> Why couldn't I think if this last wekk !!!! ai
<mazal_> I don't suppose there's a way to transfer all user accounts hey guys ? Will have to re-create them all ?
<Kilos> wont a backup remember them?
<Kilos> or cp everything
<mazal_> That's the data , I'm talking about the accounts themselves
<Kilos> they must be saved somewhere
<Kilos> save that file too
<superfly> Kilos: that's why you never believe anything that is written on the Internet, especially by Ubuntu users
<Kilos> superfly, i try not to bother you guys more than is necessary
<Kilos> often its to fix what ive broken from following the net stuff
<mazal_> Ok ek's oppad barrydk 
<magespawn> there are a couple of sites that i use that are fairly reliable
<magespawn> but i also cross reference a lot
<Kilos> whatever killed my pc the other day killed my server as well
<Kilos> cant boot today
<Kilos> grrr
<magespawn> wonder what it was
<Kilos> i dunno just glad it didnt kill you too
<Kilos> server is a major job without internet
<Kilos> and i didnt save where it must find sticks etc
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> remember had to mkdir /media/external
<Kilos> maybe ill first try boot-repair from maverick
<Kilos> oh 
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> dont think it will work because i wont be able then to boot from server and run boot-repair
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> yay it booted
<Kilos> yoohoo
<magespawn> cool Kilos
<Kilos> maybe i should install boot-repair on it
<Kilos> from here
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i like ssh
<magespawn> does boot-repair work without a gui
<magespawn> ssh is pretty cool hey
<magespawn> now you can use sftp to move files securely too
<Kilos> you can start it from cli but it opens a small window so i dunno
<Kilos> sftp?
<Kilos> file transfer process?
<Kilos> secure?
<Kilos> Maaz, define sftp
<Maaz> Kilos: SFTP Screened Foiled Twisted Pair [cable] (UTP, TP) , SFTP Simple File Transfer Protocol (RFC 913)
<Kilos> ah Simple File Transfer Protocol
<Kilos> i like simple
<magespawn> actually i thin it is secure file transfer protocol
<magespawn> s/thin/think
<Kilos> this is a bad unity install text in pidgin is so tiny and i cant change it
<Kilos> grrr even with myunity
<magespawn> at the moment i do not have unity on any of my machines so have no idea
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> happy new year cocooncrash 
<superfly> scp is slightly better than sftp if you just want to copy files without running a file manager
<Kilos> does one install file managers on a server or just do things via cli
<magedroid> hey second power cut for today
<Kilos> yeah ugly
<magedroid> just annoying.
<Kilos> not if you upgrading
<magedroid> was busy repiaring a pc, factory reinstall
<Kilos> then i becomes a hassle
<Kilos> ai
<magedroid> yup
<magedroid> so we sit instead
<mazal> Can someone help me with an ssh problem please. From a linux pc I can ssh into the server , but from my Win 7 pc with putty I just get the error "Server unexpectedly closed connection"
<mazal> Unable to connect with putty at all
<magedroid> mazal are they on the same network?
<mazal> Yep magedroid 
<mazal> Same lan
<magedroid> do you enter the username and password as you log in or are they saved in putty?
<mazal> It doesn't even get that far to ask for username , doesn't connect at all
<magedroid> maybe the ssh config resticts the login, but not sure how
<mazal> Only happens from putty on the win box
<mazal> Linux box can connect
<magedroid> strange
<superfly> Kilos: no, SFTP is a kind of a file manager that copies stuff between your local machine and the remote one
<superfly> scp is less complicated, and therefore easier to use
<magedroid> thats magedroid for have no idea
<mazal> Always something that don't work and have to irritate one
<Kilos> ah ty superfly 
<superfly> mazal: Win7 firewall settings
<magedroid> long time since i used putty, can really remember what i did to get mine to work
<mazal> superfly, it's off
<magedroid> antivirus firewall?
<mazal> And it connects fine to my other two ubuntu servers
<mazal> Just the new one that doesn't work
<superfly> mazal: correct IP address?
<mazal> yep
<superfly> mazal: make sure you're not using a domain name or host name when you connect via either
<mazal> I always connect via ip
<magedroid> rubber duck yourself through the setup
<magedroid> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rubber_duck_debugging
<magedroid> courtesy of superfly and inetpro i think
<superfly> mazal: and are you *sure* your linux box is connecting to the correct server?
<mazal> Yes I am superfly 
<magedroid> can you ping the server?
<mazal> yep
<mazal> And open it's web sites
<superfly> mazal: on the Win7 box too?
<mazal> Yes superfly 
<mazal> It's only ssh not working
<superfly> sounds like a Windows issue to me
<mazal> But why does it connect fine to my other 2 ubuntu servers then ?
<superfly> mazal: try flushing the DNS cache maybe? Irunno
<mazal> Have now idea how to do that
<magedroid> on the windows machine ipconfig /flushdns
<magedroid> you could also try trace route from both machines
<inetpro> mazal: check the putty Event Log
<inetpro> right-click on the PuTTY window title
<mazal> I THINK we have resolved it
<mazal> But now the whole server crashed
<mazal> We have added our 2 pc's in the /etc/hosts file
<mazal> Then Barry could connect
<mazal> But now the server crashed completely
<mazal> Will get back to this one
<mazal> inetpro, I only get the options "close" and "move" when I click the window
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> mazal: perhaps you have an old version of putty?
<mazal> 0.62
<Kilos> whew that Putty is a serious tool hey
<Kilos> http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/faq.html
<mazal> I now have to wait for the huge data copy to finish so I can reboot the server and see if it works now
<mazal> Networking has crashed , dunno why , but the data copy is going on so will leave it now until that finishes
<Kilos> eish
<mazal> Hy try my geduld
<mazal> Moet mos altyd so gaan , niks kan net reg werk nie
<inetpro> mazal: to be honest I have never used the event log in putty
<inetpro> perhaps it is part of an addon
 * inetpro read about it at http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2009/07/10-practical-putty-tips-and-tricks-you-probably-didnt-know/
<inetpro> 0.62 seems like it is the latest version
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn compliments of the season to you
<Kilos> they cant change new year to some other date methinks
<nlsthzn> Hiya uncle Kilos , best for 2013 to you too :)
<Kilos> ty laddie
<Kilos> the more advanced technology gets the more one battles to set things up
<nlsthzn> the older one gets the tougher technology becomes ;)
<magedroid> try this mazal 2nd page of this thread http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/red-hat-fedora-linux/179049-cant-ssh-telnet-through-putty-2.html
<Kilos> lol
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos
<Kilos> yo Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Know any good Linux related courses?
<Kilos> you have done LPI
<Kilos> ?
<Trixar_za> None
<Kilos> http://www.linuxcertification.co.za/lpi-study-manual
<barrydk> Ok Guys see you tomorrow. Enjoy your evening. 
<Kilos> cheers barrydk 
<Trixar_za> I want to start so I can have the relevant certification
<Kilos> wow early knock off there
<Trixar_za> Since for some reason in this country we don't count experience, but certification :P
<Kilos> then go check that link Trixar_za 
<Kilos> i had another one somewhere but dunno where after this install
<mazal> g2g
<mazal> Bye all , enjoy your evening
<Kilos> toods mazal 
<Kilos> is it fixed maz?
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> https://www.lpi.org/linux-certifications
<Kilos> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikibooks:LPI_Linux_Certification
<Kilos> did then jail birds give up or did they win
<Kilos> s/then/them
<Trixar_za> Thinking of trying to get Redhat certified like Squirm to be honest :P
<Trixar_za> The prerequisites don't look too bad
<Kilos> Squirm, why so quiet?
<Trixar_za> He's probably still at friends and the Dam
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> big dam full and small dam full too
<Trixar_za> Well he was there a few days ago :P
<Trixar_za> So I figured that's where he still is
<Kilos> lol
<Trixar_za> Going to wolf down the free course material as a primer
<magedroid> later all
<tuxmaster> hello all
<Kilos> toods mage
<nlsthzn> so all seen the (proposed) Ubuntu Phone OS?
<Kilos> hi tuxmaster 
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> inetpro, was counting down yesterday nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> lol, I was in the big city to I forgot about it a bit
<tuxmaster> new ubuntu phone yesterday, passed matric today , the worlds by oyster tomorrow
<nlsthzn> congrats tuxmaster 
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> well done
<superfly> nlsthzn: lots of hype over nothing much.
<tuxmaster> thank you, thank you
<nlsthzn> superfly, the canonical way (but the interface and some of their ideas are cool.. coming to a google devioce near you soon :p
<nlsthzn> talking of android... what a PITA to get my phone back to stock sheeese (so much easier to root and install custom roms :p)
<superfly> nlsthzn: I haven't rooted yet
<superfly> nlsthzn: a few small irritations, but using the Launcher app from the Play store has solved *most* of the irritating things about the Samsung launcher
<nlsthzn> root is safe enough... but there isn't a custom rom that has all my hardware working properly... always something or other glitchy (at least stock it works)
<nlsthzn> I purchased nova launcher just when I got mine, I like it 
<nlsthzn> I am now downloading a stockish rom to flash, then odin might be able to install the real rom without issues... because I have a rom that basically makes my s3 a nexus device odin thinks it is a nexus and wants to use the nexus kernel or something and not the s3 kernels I downloaded (facepalm)
<nlsthzn> http://socloseyoucanalmostbobbleit.com/ <--- this was almost the announcment
<tumbleweed> tuxmaster: \o/
<theblazehen> HI EVERYBODY :)
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<theblazehen> whats up
<Kilos> prices
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<theblazehen> true
<theblazehen> back in a few minutes
<Trixar_za> Sweet. Because I know Linux I only have to do the Rapid Track course and exam
<Kilos> theblazehen, wassup
<Kilos> peer getting you
<Kilos> hi smileee 
<Kilos> eeee
<smileee> hi Kilos :D
<Squirm> evening
<Kilos> hmm
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> Trix[a]r_za,  wanted to chat about the redhat course
<Squirm> he could have sent me a whatsapp
 * Squirm shrugs
<Kilos> hell most likely be back
<Squirm> we run an irc server together. so he will be
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> where is the server?
<Squirm> what do you mean by that question
<Squirm> the physical location, or the address
<Kilos> where physically
<Kilos> im trying to work out what servers are actually for
<Kilos> and where and how they do what they do
<Squirm> one is in Michigan, US, the other in Paris
<Kilos> as in , i have server running here and can ssh it but dunno what else to do
<Squirm> the one in Michigan is a small, dedicated server. the one in Paris, we just have a shell account on someones server
<Kilos> eek
<Kilos> do you hire space on them or what
<Squirm> the dedicated server, is actually a whole server
<Squirm> we kind of, rent a server in a data center
<Squirm> the shell account, is like what magespawn did for you. create an account on someone else's server
<Kilos> oh i see
<Squirm> we just run bnc, ircd, janus, few bots
<Kilos> but what does one do with that shell account
<Kilos> few bot?
<Kilos> whew
<Squirm> it runs an ircd
<Squirm> and a bot, i think
<Squirm> that shell account we got for free from one of our chatters
<Kilos> ah
<Squirm> I think, as a speed test. I downloaded the Ubuntu desktop distro under 5min
<Squirm> so 700mb
<Kilos> wow
<Squirm> that's on the shell
<Kilos> 733
<Squirm> the dedi is not as fast
<Squirm> so they don't do much
<Kilos> explain nicely , do you have a kinda chat thing on one that peeps logon to then you all chat?
<Squirm> Kilos: what do you mean?
<Kilos> what does the server do?
<Squirm> ircd
<Squirm> irc server
<magespawn> Kilos server are good for two broad things storing files/info and running programs, usually one that do things automatically or for other people to use.
<Kilos> running programs like what magespawn ?
<Kilos> oh as in ian uses one to store cctv
<Squirm> Kilos: main ones, I guess are internet, email
<Squirm> user accounts
<Squirm> internet being, website
<magespawn> or a mail server, webserver like we were talking about before
<Squirm> we run a proxy server at the school, basically monitors and filters out bad webpages before passing them on to the student
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> or for online games like world of warcraft
<Kilos> ah
<Squirm> Kilos: think of what services you use over the net
<Squirm> skype
<Squirm> mxit
<Squirm> msn messanger
<Squirm> jabber
<Kilos> yes but i mean a personal server
<magespawn> this irc
<magespawn> you store files on it so that you access them from another machine 
<Kilos> im trying to see the advantage of having your own server
<magespawn> servers generally do not get switched off
<Kilos> have you worked out how to ssh through a 3g yet
<Kilos> as in can you ssh my server
<magespawn> well i use one at home to store music, movies and pictures so that if the wife want to watch a movie we can while the kids watch something different
<Kilos> oh Squirm my bot greets on my channel
<Kilos> had some help from my friends
<magespawn> you would have to find a way to get your external ip address
<Kilos> aha
<Squirm> nice
<magespawn> then we can do it
<magespawn> but will be slow and if you do a lot you could eat up the gigs
<Kilos> yeah was just interested
<Kilos> as in i could put stuff on it for ian and he can fetch rather than use ubuntu0ne or dropbox
<Squirm> Kilos: the nice things about those external servers. is you upload it ONCE and people can download it MANY times. so you only use your bandwidth to upload.
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> but i have nothing anyone but ian could use
<Kilos> like mb drivers
<nastja> I greet you on behalf of Russian Linux community!
<Kilos> hello nastja 
<Kilos> greet them from us too please
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<nastja> <Kilos> dankie :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you speak afrikaans?
<nastja> <Kilos> no.
<Kilos> dankie is afrikaans for thank you too
<nastja> <Kilos> I was already in this chat. Knowing a few words
<Kilos> aha
<nastja> <Kilos> Goed om te sien :)
<Kilos> you remember well
<nastja> <Kilos>how to live Linux users in Suid-Afrika?
<Kilos> there are many here
<nastja> you still slow and very expensive internet?
<Kilos> mobile broadband yes
<Kilos> but adsl is cheaper
<nastja> <Kilos> 3g do you have?
<Kilos> yes but spped is about 300 kB/s
<Kilos> speed
<Kilos> maximum
<Kilos> most times around 200 kb/s
<nastja> <Kilos> this is good :)
<Kilos> yeah im happy with it
<Kilos> hows things your side
<nastja> <Kilos> Linux is popular with South Africans?
<Kilos> with geek types yes
<Kilos> others are brainwashed to windows
<nastja> <Kilos We usually have a speed of about 15-50 megabits. but dalike intrnet of highways also have adsl
<Kilos> wow thats good
<nastja> <Kilos> all like us: (
<Kilos> so what flavours of linux do you prefer
<Kilos> im still on ubuntu
<nastja> <Kilos> at the moment I am writing with Debian is. I love ubuntu. I am a member of a user group in your town ubuntu
<Kilos> nice
<Kilos> i gotta go eat quick
<Kilos> bbl
<nastja> <Kilos> bon appetit
<nastja> :)
<Kilos> dankie
<Squirm> seems like Shuttleworth wants to bring Ubuntu to phones
<Squirm> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/software/67782-ubuntu-for-phones-announced.html
<Kilos> its done Squirm 
<Kilos> scroll back inetpro gave links to the whole release thing
<Kilos> around 7pm last night
<Kilos> <inetpro> http://www.theverge.com/2013/1/2/3827922/ubuntu-phone-os-announcement
<Kilos> <inetpro> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpWHJDLsqTU
<nastja> Yesterday I watched the countdown on ubuntu com. I thought all the same version of the tablet will be
<Kilos> http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone/design
<Squirm> ok
<Squirm> meh
<Squirm> 2014
<nastja> think will be in demand?
<Kilos> we hope so
<Kilos> we hope they are stable 
<nastja> in Russia many people want to buy this phone. I too would like to :)
<Kilos> hehe
<nastja> <Kilos> the town in which you live? you have much time on the clock?
<Kilos> 19.47
<Kilos> pretoria
<Kilos> and  by you?
<Kilos> we are gmt +2
<nastja> <Kilos>  00.49 .Novosibirsk .gmt+7
<Kilos> nastja, what chat client do you use
<Kilos> xchat?
<nastja> <Kilos> yes
<Kilos> when you type a nick just type first 3 letters and hit the tab key and it will auto complete for you
<Kilos> and no < >
<Kilos> like i type nas and then tab
<nastja> Kilos, ok.
<Kilos> isnt it easier
<nastja> dankie :)
<Kilos> hi tuxmaster 
<Kilos> you welcome
<tuxmaster> hello everyone
<nastja> kil easier
<nastja> Kilos, easier
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> you dont even have to use caps. it will add what is needed
<Kilos> hi magtie 
<magtie> Hi Kilos
<magespawn> hey tuxmaster 
<smileee> http://wiki.clug.org.za/wiki/Main_Page is down :(
<Kilos> magespawn, you didnt greet tannie magtie 
<Kilos> nor you smile
<Kilos> shame on you
<magespawn> hey magtie
<Kilos> hehe now you frightened her
<inetpro> for those with loads of bandwith, go to http://ubuntuonair.com/
<inetpro> for the Jono Bacon Q&A
<inetpro> ask your questions at #ubuntu-on-air
 * inetpro will have to watch it after 23:00
<inetpro> if I'm still awake
<Kilos> methinks i go try sleep. night all
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Kilos> nag goosie
<inetpro> hmm... 
<smileee> kilos is gone :(
<inetpro> smileee: hoe gaan dit?
<smileee> goed :D
<smileee> jy? :)
<inetpro> goed dankie
<inetpro> smileee: wanneer begin jou skool weer?
<smileee> Maandag :(
<inetpro> nee man, jy moet dit geniet
<inetpro> skool is lekker
<inetpro> lekker rustig
<smileee> :)
<smileee> vakansie ook
<smileee> :p
<smileee> inetpro: stable enlightenment is cool
<smileee> :)
<magespawn> you guys can tell the state of electricity in Hluhluwe by wether instay online and how often i disconnect
<magespawn> s/instay/ i stay
<Squirm> nice typo that
<superfly> hi Squirm
<superfly> heh, magespawn
<superfly> magespawn: you have my e-mail address, right?
<magespawn> yes
<Squirm> hello there superfly
<superfly> magespawn: would you do me a favour and mail me a couple of activities you think we could do up your way, and a couple of places that we might be able to stay at (that you know of)?
<superfly> I can google and contact them myself and find out rates, I just don't know what's out there
<magespawn> will do hold a sec
<smileee> bye :p
<Squirm> a friend of mine was at the Hluhluwe game reserve over christmas
<inetpro> Ai! 
<Squirm> she said it hit about 45deg
<magespawn> yup that is about right Squirm 
<magespawn> and about 90% humidity
 * inetpro having to rely on Vodacom to get back here
<smileee> good night
<smileee> inetpro: lekker slaap ;)
<inetpro> 8ta oppie koffie 
<inetpro> nag smileee 
<kbmonkey> well hello
<inetpro> tough to hold out until late when the network is so unstable
<magespawn> superfly i can't seem to find it at the moment
<magespawn> just ask kbmonkey
<superfly> magespawn: ask kbmonkey for what?
<superfly> a list of things to do and places to stay?
<magespawn> no what inetpro said about it being tough
<magespawn> superfly i can't seem to find it at the moment
<magespawn> that was in referance to your email
<inetpro> magespawn: lol
<superfly> ah, OK
<magespawn> something has gone wrong with my contacts
<superfly> oh!
<magespawn> there are like amthousand of my own email address
<magespawn> right i am off, early start tomorrow for a trip to Klerksdorp
<magespawn> night all
<inetpro> magespawn: good night
<superfly> Maaz: tell tuxmaster you looking for python stuff in cape town?
<Maaz> superfly: Righto, I'll tell tuxmaster on freenode
#ubuntu-za 2013-01-04
<barrydk> Good morning everyone
<mazal> Morning everyone
<Kilos> afternoon all
<Kilos> hi mazal wen julle
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> inetpro_, you got a tail
<Kilos> good morning
<mazal> More oom Kilos
<mazal> Yep it's running , just the ssh that refuses to work. So I will go and work on the server itself when needed
<mazal> Didn't want to hold back to job for that stupid problem
<Kilos> ah
<mazal> And now no more pathetic 800kb/s copy speed to the server like it was
<mazal> Now it's normal at 10mb/s
<Kilos> lekker
<mazal> I told everyone it's software and none believed me
<mazal> Soon as I changed the software now the speed is right
<Kilos> they ping each other ok?
<mazal> Ya everything is sharp now. Well except the stupid putty thing
<Kilos> so ssh from both sides doesnt work?
<mazal> Only from my pc
<mazal> And only to the new server
<mazal> My pc works to the other two servers
<Kilos> but from the new server to your pc?
<mazal> And ubuntu boxes works to the new server
<mazal> Is just from my pc
<mazal> Can't ssh to my pc , Windows doesn't have ssh server
<Kilos> if you install putty there
<Kilos> on the windows pc
<Kilos> http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/faq.html
<Kilos> im sure its just a tiny thing needs configuring
<Kilos> but to find it is the thing
<mazal> Putty is already installed on the win pc
<mazal> That is the ssh client
<Kilos> hmmm
<Kilos> frustrating
<Kilos> ja barrydk 
<barrydk> Hello kilos
<barrydk> How are you this morning Kilos
<Kilos> im ok ty. back still eina
<Kilos> stupid thing
<Kilos> hi roryy 
<barrydk> what happened/
<roryy> hey Kilos
<Kilos> hurt it 2 weeks back tipping over the bi ram to innoculate him
<Kilos> big
<Kilos> strong swine. 80 to 90 kgs
<barrydk> I got a high speed lead injection system for you to borrow
<barrydk> Hmm sounds like a lot of meat
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> chops on the hoof
<barrydk> nou i feel for a braai stopit
<Kilos> lol
<barrydk> change the supject
<barrydk> Where is Grumps this morning?
<Kilos> no man he is a super guy
<Kilos> you misread him
<barrydk> Just joking no hard feelings from my side
<Kilos> all the best for 2013 drubin drussell cocooncrash 
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> ive seen here how patient he is . we had one really piggy windows guy that tried ubuntu and just complained and threatened to go back to windows all the time
<Kilos> he was handle very calmly and in a gentlemanly way
<Kilos> diplomatic
<Kilos> Maaz, diplomat
<Maaz> A diplomat is a person who can tell others to go to hell in such a nice way that they look forward to the trip
<inetpro> goeie more
<inetpro> dankie Kilos
<barrydk> More inetpro 
<Kilos> vir inetpro ?
<inetpro> Kilos: so iets ja
<Kilos> o die stert
<Kilos> sjoe
<roryy> if i want to live boot ubuntu 12.10 on a Windows 8 machine (i.e., SecureBoot), will only the 64-bit version work?
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> 32 should work too
<roryy> ok - my googling so far suggests the opposite.  i don't suppose you've tried it?
<Kilos> nope dont have 8 but it worked on 7
<Kilos> i removed 7 and installed 12.04 kde
<roryy> I thought SecureBoot was more-or-less a Windows 8 only thing
<roryy> 12.04 doesn't (yet) support SecureBoot, AFAIK
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> i think the fly got 8 then dumped it again he will know methinks
<roryy> well, see here for example: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<roryy> also been articles on lwn.net about how different distros will handle secureboot
<Kilos> i dunno if theres anything in bios that makes it want to see 64b
<Kilos> i go see
<Kilos> hi Wraz 
<Wraz> Aloha
<Kilos> oh thats the new bios thing
<Kilos> is it a new pc
<roryy> yeah
<roryy> i haven't bought it yet :-)
<roryy> want to try booting ubuntu before buying
<Kilos> ah
<roryy> and it'll take me another 2.5 hours to download the 64-bit image
<Kilos> ask in the mailing list if anyone has tried
<roryy> ag, might as well
<roryy> thanks Kilos
<Kilos> if time is the only snag then do it and you got both
<Kilos> np sorry i couldnt be more specific
<roryy> yeah, i need the 64-bit anyway - machine has 6GB mem
<Kilos> nice
<inetpro> roryy: please come back and tell us here if you found a solution
<roryy> inetpro: i'm downloading the 64-bit image, will go to the shop and boot with that.  Will let you guys know if it works or not
<Kilos> ty roryy 
<inetpro> roryy: thanks
<inetpro> roryy: let's hope the guys at the shop will allow you to boot with that
<Kilos> yeah
<roryy> *shrug* I won't buy the laptop otherwise
<Kilos> hehe
<roryy> srsly - i can't spend that much without knowing if it will work for me
<Kilos> of course
<Kilos> no choice of getting one without windows installed
<Kilos> ?
<roryy> not this model, i don't think
<Kilos> lol have you googled that?
<Kilos> what lappy is it
<inetpro> well it seems you may need to tweak a setting or more in the bios before it will work
<roryy> http://www.hpshop.co.za/p-8550-hp-envy-m6-1110ei-notebook-c2b86ea.aspx
<roryy> my perception was 12.10 *should* work with these machines out-the-box
<roryy> barring bugs, of which i gather there are a few
<Kilos> maybe 8 has added something
<Kilos> 7 was very security conscious so 8 must be worse
<Kilos> or even ask the shop for one without windows preinstalled
<Kilos> looks like a cool machine
<roryy> Kilos: it's about boot-up: Windows 8 ready machines will only boot images that have been digitally signed by Microsoft.  Ubuntu, Fedora and I think SuSE all have different solutions for this.  E.g. http://blog.canonical.com/2012/06/22/an-update-on-ubuntu-and-secure-boot/
<Kilos> aw the fly gone
<Kilos> wb superfly_ 
<Kilos> and mrs_fly 
<Kilos> hehe inetpro the bot greeted him
<inetpro> Kilos: very interesting
<Kilos> yeah
<inetpro> but Kilos, that's because he has a tail
<Kilos> oh my
<inetpro> your bot has never seen him with a tail
<Kilos> i hoped she was eveolving into a cleverer bot
<Kilos> oh well she greeted anyway
<Kilos> evolving
<inetpro> Kilos: she will remember now
<Kilos> hope so
<inetpro> until tonight at least
<inetpro> or when you kill it again
<Kilos> oh ya
<inetpro> a bot really needs to stay online for it to be useful
<Kilos> i spose
<Kilos> but then i dont see whats happening
<Kilos> scared to come back and pc is hung again
<Kilos> oh i must show you
<inetpro> Kilos: show me?
<Kilos> ya weird things here since that crash
<Kilos> sec i gotta find a place to upload a pic
<Kilos> this is what i see while booting up to where password required
<Kilos> http://imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img194/2988/image0046h.jpg
<Kilos> dunno if thats because of pci graphics card
<Kilos> inetpro, ^^
<Kilos> i wish there was an image site as easy as slexy.org
<inetpro> Kilos: so what do you do to get past that?
<Kilos> i wait till i see the purple screen with password block
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> hmm... 
<Kilos> it still boots fine just doesnt show the purple screen
<Kilos> till password block comes up that is
<inetpro> just disable the splash screen 
<inetpro> and stop worrying about it
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> is that white striped screen the splash screen
<inetpro> supposedly
<Kilos> its close to what i see on server boot
<inetpro> google is your friend
<Kilos> but server goes to cli only
<Kilos> nee man its not a prob
<Kilos> wanna get the latest 12.04 iso when data fullup again
<Kilos> i got 1g for the month still and 350 night surfer so maybe will get 12.04.4 iso that way
<Kilos> the have 500 or so for the month
<superfly_> gah, stupid Freenode again, it seems.
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<Kilos> did you see my bot greeted you with the tail
<superfly> yes
<Squirm> hello
<Kilos> synaptic is a useful tool. its shows grub-common grub-pc-bin grub2 and grub2-common as needing upgrades
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> maybe thats the splash prob
<Kilos> the "mark all upgrades" function is cool too. shows 22.9m to be downloaded
<Kilos> if i disappear something didnt work
<Kilos> lotsa compiz stuff
<Kilos> and nautilus
<mazal> Right , server nr 2 for redo here I come
<Kilos> hope you got better luck with the ssh thing
<Kilos> you can still ssh it now
<Kilos> if you cant after the redo you doing something wrong
<mazal> This one is a very quick and easy single public share server
<mazal> Everything SHOULD go well
<mazal> But with computers you never know
<superfly> mazal: just a quick question: why are you redoing the servers?
<mazal> It's that old 10.10 remember ?
<superfly> and you don't want to do staggered upgrades?
<mazal> The main one I redid cause of the dreadfull samba problem in it that only worked at 800kb/s over the network
<mazal> This one is because of that stupid "keep showing old file sizes and dates on files" problem
<mazal> So Hope the newer software will help
<mazal> Doing both with 12.04.01
<mazal> Oh and both are now 64bit , previously 32bit. That's the other change
<superfly> ah, right. yes, you can't change architecture without a complete reinstall
<mazal> 2nd server done
<mazal> Wish they all were that easy
<Kilos> well done
<mazal> Ja this is just the little avupdate distributer
<mazal> 1 share that is public and that's it
<superfly> magespawn: ever heard of Umziki Pan?
<mazal> Kilo's guess what , that one's ssh also not working
<Kilos> uh oh
<mazal> Is defnitely something on the new ssh software blocking my pc. Now I'm convinced of it
<Kilos> does it matter if your pc is 32bit and server 64bit
<mazal> nope
<Kilos> well sort the ssh thing before you do the next server
<mazal> No I am done for now , is nou moeg vir servers
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> wat se google van dit
<mazal> I anyway don't even know where to look. Same software works on server 3
<mazal> Only difference , that one is 32bit
<mazal> Google gives the usual , thousands of post with no real solution
<Kilos> ai
<mazal> Google does not know everything
<Kilos> install 64bit ubuntu on one pc and try ssh from there
<mazal> ssh works from ubuntu boxes
<Kilos> all you have changed is 32 to 64bit
<mazal> Already saw that
<mazal> Nope , much newer software as well
<Kilos> kop krap dan
<Kilos> baie
<mazal> One was 10.10 and the other 11.10
<Kilos> ya but 32bit
<mazal> yeah
<Kilos> are you sure a 32bit pc can ssh a 64bit server?
<mazal> Yep
<mazal> That's not relevant
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> now you gotta do everything manually from the servers till ssh sorted hey?
<mazal> Gaan eers sweets soek
<mazal> l8tr
<Kilos> hehe
<Vince-0> suuup
<Vince-0> Friday's up
<Kilos> lo Vince-0 
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> hey bakuman Banlam 
<bakuman> hi hi
<Vince-0> mazal was having issues with ssh serve access? I often find ssh-server not installed by default 
<mazal> It's there , I added it myself and can ssh from Linux box to it
<mazal> And , hi Vince-0 :)
<mazal> Don't think I saw you yet today
<magespawn> Howdy all
<superfly> yo magespawn
<mazal> Hi magespawn 
<superfly> magespawn: heard of umzini pan?
<magespawn> Hey superfly not sure,muzi pan yes, there by mkuzi?
<magespawn> Hey mazal
<superfly> magespawn: yes, I think so
<superfly> I think they're on the other side of the game reserve to Hluhluwe
<magespawn> Will look it to see if we are talking about the same place
<superfly> magespawn: http://www.umzikipan.co.za/
<superfly> http://goo.gl/maps/ABMsb
<superfly> a little bit off the beaten track from Hluhluwe, but it doesn't look like too far
<superfly> Ah, it looks like there's a fairly direct route
<superfly> 15 minutes drive
<magespawn> Do not know much about it, but it is only abou 15-20, and the dirt section of the road is in relatively good condition
<magespawn> when coming to hluhluwe there is no shortage of accommodation options
<magespawn> superfly you would have to go though hluhluwe to get there
<superfly> magespawn: that's fine
<superfly> magespawn: so you'd better be around on Monday the 3rd of June - we're coming to visit!
<magespawn> may just have to take an extended leave then
<magespawn> on that map my shop is above the last e in the left hand hluhluwe
<magespawn> and i stay just about where the pink edge of town is marked
 * magespawn hastily checks his calender and tries to contrive some reason to skip town
<mazal> Bye guys , have a good evening
<charl_> good afternoon
<Kilos> hehe @ magespawn 
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<magespawn> hi charl_
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<charl_> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> superfly the whole family coming?
<Kilos> well duh
<Kilos> who goes on leave without his family
<magespawn> some people do, and with little babies, but each to his own
<charl_> that's pretty bad
<magespawn> i also paranoid people who would not bring a little kid to this part of the world
<magespawn> ^know
<superfly> magespawn: yup, all of us
<superfly> making a road trip
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_!
<charl_> Maaz: danke schon
<Maaz> charl_: What?
<charl_> Maaz: dankeschon
<Maaz> charl_: Sorry...
<charl_> Maaz: danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<charl_> Maaz: you need an upgrade :)
<Maaz> charl_: What?
<magespawn> cool superfly, will have real coffee/tea ready
<superfly> magespawn: w00t! :-)
<magespawn> we just arrived in Klerksdorp, so bit zonked from the drive, going for snooze, see y'all later 
<Vince-0> Hi all, inbetween afks at the office here...
<Vince-0> yaar! work ends
<charl_> interesting article: http://royal.pingdom.com/2012/04/24/irc-is-dead-long-live-irc/
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> go freenode
<magespawn> so a snooze with two kids who have not seen you for a month not such a good idea
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hiya nlsthzn_ 
<superfly> magespawn: fetching the fish from their grandparents?
<magespawn> yup
<superfly> ah, was wondering why you we're going to Klerksdorp, then you mentioned the fish and I remembered...
<superfly> *were 
<magespawn> did it in 8 and 1/2 hours, so made good time
<smileee> hi :D
<inetpro> charl_: nice link
<smileee> inetpro: my raspberry pi is running fine :)
 * Squirm pops in
<smileee> Squirm: :D
<Cantide> just put a new m/b + cpu + ram in
<Cantide> and kept my HDD and ubuntu installation
<Cantide> how do i update my drivers? 'o'
<Kilos> graet
<Kilos> what socket
<Kilos> great too
<Cantide> 1155
<Cantide> just a cheap i3
<Kilos> lekker so you can go all the way
<Cantide> with 8 GB of 1600 DDR3 hahaha
<Cantide> well, Intel is bringing out the 1150 socket in about 6 months
<Cantide> so this PC will go to my dad when I build a nice one :)
<Kilos> larger cpus are expensive
<Cantide> that they are
<Cantide> but worth it if you have the money
<Kilos> if you have ya
<Kilos> i will try save for a 1155 mb in this year
<Cantide> i bought a cheap one - R 500
<Cantide> MSI H61 board
<Kilos> at matrix
<Kilos> ?
<Cantide> the Asus Z77 looks a lot nicer, but for R 2 000 it's a bit much for me now
<Cantide> especially since i won't be keeping this one
<Cantide> no, at PC Zone
<Cantide> it's a local Durban store only
<Cantide> well, Pinetown / Ballito / Musgrave
<Kilos> n ice to see you thinking about your dad
<Kilos> good boy
<Cantide> yeah, and in the meantime he will use the one i was using, but it's a bit slow
<Kilos> there is sahara computers in durbs
<Cantide> yes
<Cantide> in Springfield Park iirc
<Cantide> but i'm not a fan of Sahara
<Kilos> they used to be quite cheap
<Kilos> being wholesalers too
<Cantide> cheap isn't always good :p
<Kilos> no man they sell the same stuff
<Cantide> sometimes :p
<Kilos> but often at wholesale prices
<Kilos> o hope you putting ubuntu on it
<Cantide> of course!
<Kilos> well done
<magespawn> Cantide: 64 bit?
<Cantide> umm
<Cantide> should i?
<Kilos> doesnt 64bit use more resources
<magespawn> 64 bit handles the more ram better if i am right
<Cantide> oh..
<Cantide> i have 8 GB
<Cantide> and OS is picking it up
<Cantide> PAE kernel <3
<magespawn> maybe that was changed or i am getting my os's confused
<Cantide> trying to get help in #ubuntu
<Kilos> eeek
<Kilos> concentrate
<Cantide> i might need to reboot..
<Squirm> magespawn: you have to have a PAE kernel for > 4Gb
<Squirm> and Cantide, Sahara has moved location
<Squirm> they're now off Queen Nandi
<Cantide> aah
<Cantide> Omega is also there
<Cantide> .-.
<Cantide> too far for my liking haha
<Squirm> a friend of mine used to run PC Zone in Cato Ridge
<Squirm> well, friends brother
<Squirm> Cantide: where do you live?
<magespawn> typical linux being so far ahead
<Cantide> Squirm, Queensburgh
<Cantide> you?
<Squirm> Mooi River
<Cantide> PC Zone in Cato Ridge is not the same as the ones in Pinetown / Ballito / Musgrave
<Squirm> PAE, iirc, stands for Physical Address Extension - Little piece of knowledge
<Cantide> must be another store altogether that happens to have the same name
<Squirm> there's also a PC Zone in pmb
<Squirm> which are linked afaik
<Squirm> so maybe PC Zone is kind of, franchising?
<magespawn> and in Ballito
<Squirm> a guess, I really don't know
<Cantide> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1844354 found a solution! hah!
<Cantide> Squirm, they are not franchising
<Cantide> i worked for them when they had just one store in Pinetown
<Cantide> and i know the owners
<Cantide> zones.co.za is their website
<Cantide> you will see on the 3 stores i mentioned listed on the site
<Cantide> brb, reboot
<charl_> haha sudo wrestler
<charl_> hi smileee 
<smileee> hi charl_ :p
<Cantide> yeah!! welcome back to Unity 3D <3
<Cantide> the solution there worked :)
<Squirm> ok
<charl_> smileee: i found an excuse for another trip to belgium in the summer - the japanese garden in hasselt
<smileee> charl_: cool :D
<charl_> Cantide: had to look it up on the wikipedia, i see there's a place called "Moseley"
<charl_> sounds a lot like "mos eisley" http://starwars.wikia.com/wiki/Mos_Eisley
<charl_> oh, he's gone :S
<Cantide> I'm here :)
<Cantide> Moseley haha :) that's not too far from where i am
<charl_> oh i see now
<charl_> a nickname recovery :)
<Cantide> yeah, i pinged out because my connection dropped
<Cantide> so i came back and my other nick was still hanging around :p
<charl_> my irc client (irssi) just keeps appending an _ to the name until it gets one that isn't in use ;)
<Cantide> haha
<Cantide> i have alternatives
<Cantide> 1 choice - Cantide
<charl_> but my irc name is the same as my unix username
<Cantide> 2nd choice - Kanchi
<charl_> irssi picks it up automatically
<Cantide> 3rd choice - girin
<Cantide> oh, nice :)
<charl_> that sounds very asian
<Cantide> i don't want to come online as "Karl" .-. that would be weird i think
<Cantide> it is Korean for "giraffe" haha
<Cantide> 기린
<charl_> no that would be german :)
<Cantide> :)
<Cantide> yes, i have a German name >_>
<charl_> karl is my german name
<charl_> "karel" is my dutch name
<charl_> but nobody calls me either, i have the french variant ;)
<charl_> it's actually a dutch name but of french origin
<Kilos> poor mixed up kid
<charl_> Kilos: you're one to talk :P
<Cantide> that is so confusing :p
<Kilos> hehe
<Cantide> Ich bin nur Karl '-';;
<Kilos> i got one nick
<charl_> Cantide: welcome to europe :)
<Cantide> danke schön '-'
<Cantide> took me so long to get that umlaut haha
<charl_> it's the same name, but it got different spellings / pronunciations in different countries
<charl_> "charles" is the english variant
<Kilos> oh i say charles old chap
<charl_> yes something like that ;)
<charl_> "would you mind a spot of tea"
<charl_> with lemon!
<Kilos> and some green thing sandwiches
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> cucumber
<charl_> green thing? sounnds disgusting! ;)
<Kilos> hehe head forgets at times
<charl_> yes cucumber with lime pesto but then it turns into an italian thing ;)
<charl_> nice though, cucumber and lime pesto
<Kilos> haha
<charl_> i often eat oven bread with pesto, cheese and rucola
<charl_> or whatever it's called in english: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eruca_sativa
<Kilos> whats pesto
<charl_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pesto
<charl_> i also eat it with vegetables and pasta
<Kilos> ah garlic based sauce
<Kilos> lo theblazehen 
<charl_> well it has a strong basil taste as well
<Kilos> squeezed garlic, finely chopped onion and mayonaise makes a lekker sauce
<Kilos> or dip
<Kilos> cant remember the taste os basil
<Kilos> of
<Kilos> but use it in my curry
<charl_> yes very nice
<charl_> also mustard
<magespawn> dijon and english are my favs
<Kilos> colemans make a nice powder you make a yellow mustard from
<Kilos> i like
<magespawn> #ubuntu-za-cooking
<Kilos> hehe
<charl_> i like hot groningen mustard
<charl_> ok i need to go home
<charl_> have a great weekend all!
<magespawn> fish one has just had his 1st motorbike crash
<magespawn> 10 year old, plus 50cc plus hole = crash
<nastja> hi all
<magespawn> hi nastja 
<drubin> Kilos: thanks
<drubin> you too
<nastja> What's new in Linux users South Africa?
<Kilos> thanks drubin 
<nastja> Kilos, hi
<Kilos> all same methinks nastja 
<kbmonkey> hello :]
<Kilos> hiys kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> i got your email Kilos, glad the plugin works!
<Kilos> ty very much
<Kilos> i gonna sell it for booze money
<kbmonkey> I remember once it greeted everyone in the za room though, was that adressed?
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> i dunno
<kbmonkey> ha ha ha. too bad it's GPL'd ;)
<Kilos> i dont drink twit
<kbmonkey> too bad, would help the pain :p
<Kilos> haha
<kbmonkey> QA hello
<QA> howsit
<Kilos> she remembers too well
<kbmonkey> iirc, plugins need to be enabled first on bot restart (unless it is told to auto load in the bot config)
<magespawn> hey kbmonkey
<Kilos> will only greet newbs
<kbmonkey> hello magespawn 
<kbmonkey> reading the Linux format magazine 'hackers manual 2012' 
<Kilos> i just put the plugins folder in the ibid folder as the weed told me to do
<magespawn> where did you get that kbmonkey?
<kbmonkey> the plugin, magespawn? it's one I wrote up a while ago
<Kilos> the mag
<kbmonkey> at cna. they are badly expensive so i just get the annual one where they put in all the best articles from the last year
<magespawn> ahh one of those that are like R150
<Kilos> eek
<Kilos> 2 months data\
<kbmonkey> yup. it sucks that imported mags cost so much
<Kilos> wow
<magespawn> kbmonkey: worth while?
<kbmonkey> nothing you can't find on the web, but its nice to have for casual reading. keeps the brain going 
<theblazehen> hi guys
<theblazehen> kbmonkey: whats that ?
<kbmonkey> hi theblazehen.
<kbmonkey> the Linux format magazine
<theblazehen> yeah its nice...
<theblazehen> still want to configure zfs :p
<kbmonkey> they focus too much on gui apps tho
<kbmonkey> but i like the security stuff
<theblazehen> yeah but the programming part is nice.
<theblazehen> me too.
<magespawn> hi theblazehen 
<theblazehen> hi magespawn
<kbmonkey> Kilos have you told QA to turn that plugin on since you started her up?
<Kilos> nope
<kbmonkey> cos I'd like to test it first before we do it in #ubuntu-za
<kbmonkey> :0
<nastja> what irc  client you use?
<kbmonkey> xchat or irssi, nastja
<Kilos> kbmonkey, you can go test it on my channel
<kbmonkey> wilco, Kilos :]
<nastja> kbmonkey, I usually use Jaber. established this program just to stop by to visit you :)
<nastja> you use Skype?
<kbmonkey> nope
<smileee> kbmonkey: :o
<nastja> kbmonkey, Skype is not popular?
<magespawn> kbmonkey: theblazehen i tend to get most of that from full circle magazine
<smileee> Kilos: :DD
<nastja> I would like to somehow talk through golosoovoy chat with users of Linux from South Africa :)
<kbmonkey> I've never heard of that app nastja 
<kbmonkey> my google is busy loading now to search it
<kbmonkey> google does not know that :p
<nastja> kbmonkey, Разрешить написание латиницей
<nastja> you're happy. it is a voice mesendzher from Microsoft. the de facto standard in Europe and Asia
<kbmonkey> hi SeeBorg 
<smileee> Lol, Firefox hates spotify web :p
<kbmonkey> what does spotify do?
<magespawn> music streaming
<magespawn> later all have to charge the battery
<kbmonkey> aah. I'm streaming music from the HDD to my speakers right now :p
<kbmonkey> later
<Kilos> hi SeeBorg 
<Kilos> hi smileeeee
<magtie> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi magtie 
<Kilos> warm nê
<magtie> baie
<kbmonkey> hi magespawn and zeref 
<kbmonkey> magtie, I meant
<magtie> hi kbmonkey
<Kilos> kbmonkey, go eat quick
<Kilos> brea and jam is fine
<kbmonkey> sure sure
<Kilos> bread
<kbmonkey> if only!
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> think I'll make some hummus pitas and things
<Kilos> hurry
<Kilos> dont talk, do it
<smileee> byee :)
<Kilos> toods smlie
<Kilos> smileee, 
<smileee> good night
<Kilos> sleep tight
<kbmonkey> you still here Kilos 
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> go my channel
<kbmonkey> whats happening there
<Kilos> botfix
<kbmonkey> good stuff, thanks Kilos 
<Kilos> kk
<kbmonkey> Ill be afk for a little bit. 
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> ok little bit is up
<kbmonkey> need to let in some cool air, its so hot here
<WOLFEYES> Hello everyone.
<Wraz> hello WOLFEYES :)
<kbmonkey> hi WOLFEYES 
<kbmonkey> it is a slow friday
<Kilos> lol he is always slow
<Kilos> calls it multitasking
<kbmonkey> does not compute. beep beep
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> he most likely got stuck in a movie or something
<kbmonkey> and so the rains starts
<Kilos> send
<kbmonkey> nope, had a chow
<Kilos> send some rain dodo
<Kilos> hot here
<kbmonkey> Maaz do a rain dance
<Maaz> kbmonkey: What?
<Kilos> haha
<kbmonkey> Maaz dance
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Huh?
<Kilos> wow the crash kid is on long leave
<Kilos> hasnt even said merry christmas yet
<kbmonkey> ai
<kbmonkey> Kilos I got you some rain in a bottle, what is your postal? 
<kbmonkey> ke ke
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> twit
<kbmonkey> tweet
<Kilos> nothing ever happens here for me to tweet about
<Kilos> sigh
<kbmonkey> I bet the birds do
<WOLFEYES> heya kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> where did the time go?
<WOLFEYES> flew with the birds
<Kilos> not a prob kbmonkey im adding every minute past 9.30pm on your account
<kbmonkey> time flies like an arrow. fruit flies like bananas
<Kilos> fruit flies eat me
<WOLFEYES> lol
<Kilos> and them tiny midges
<WOLFEYES> monkeys eat bananas
<kbmonkey> very much
<Kilos> called white fly
<kbmonkey> and apparently maggots love avo. strange but true.
<kbmonkey> i saw today, they love that stuff
<Kilos> dogs too
<WOLFEYES> heya Wraz 
<Kilos> and peeps
 * kbmonkey needs another coffee
<kbmonkey> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<kbmonkey> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Now now, we don't want anyone getting caffeine overdoses
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Done
<kbmonkey> yes we do! gimme!
<Kilos> Maaz, large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you Kilos
<kbmonkey> Maaz supersize me
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Excuse me?
<Kilos> Maaz, with cremora
<Maaz> Ah! At last someone with taste
<Kilos> Maaz, and milk
<Maaz> Now you're talking
<kbmonkey> Maaz irish coffee please
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Go get it yourself!
<Kilos> haha
<kbmonkey> Maaz polisiekoffie
<Maaz> kbmonkey: *blink*
<kbmonkey> haha
<Kilos> Maaz, koffie asseblief
<Maaz> Eish Kilos  Die engelse het tot ons boeretroos oorgeneem. Vra asseblief in engels.
<Kilos> cool bot this
 * Kilos needs his db
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for kbmonkey and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<kbmonkey> Maaz you star!
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Excuse me?
<kbmonkey> sigh, maaz is no eliza
<Kilos> eliza?
<Kilos> dolittle
<kbmonkey> eliza was a turing complete chat bot
<Kilos> ah
<kbmonkey> the idea, is if you talked to it, could you tell if it was a human, or a machine
<kbmonkey> if you cant tell, it is turing complete
<Kilos> what happened to it
<Kilos> you said was
<kbmonkey> was when it was created. sure there are many still around
<Kilos> hehe when i just started here maia got me to do a clone of me on a bot so i could teach it to braai
<Kilos> wonder if its still alive
<Kilos> oh seeborg is a bot
<Kilos> here to learn methinks
<Kilos> the hens bot
<kbmonkey> SeeBorg ?
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> one of those that once allowed to speak doesnt stop
<Kilos> now it just learns stuff to say
<kbmonkey> it learns yet cant say what it learns. 
<kbmonkey> oh the irony
<Kilos> its most likely on #bots too
<kbmonkey> a bots channel? 
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> peeps work on their bots there
<Kilos> not ibid bots methinks
<Kilos> chatbots
<Kilos> i go sleep now. night all
<Kilos> sleep tight
<kbmonkey> okay Kilos, gn
<WOLFEYES> night all
#ubuntu-za 2013-01-05
<Kilos> morning superfly and all others
<magespawn> morning Kilos
<Kilos> hi there magespawn 
<Kilos> did you get to sleep after all
<magespawn> last  night at about 10
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> useless trying in the day with family around
<Kilos> even grown up ones
<magespawn> and luckily the kids sleep late when they are up late
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> not just kids. sis and swaar still asleep as well;
<magespawn> and the wife, mom and kids going out, so might just catch a snooze when they do
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hi tuxmaster 
<tuxmaster> hello kilos 
<tuxmaster> have any of you heard of a place called New Horizons?
<Kilos> magespawn, do you know how to see if the 12.04 download iso is 12.04.3 or .4 yet or is it always 12.04.1
<Kilos> nope tuxmaster where is it
<magespawn> do not know either way, mightnalways be 12.04.1
<Kilos> ekk thats bad
<magespawn> s/mightnalways/ might always
<Kilos> eek too
<magespawn> lol
<magespawn> hey tuxmaster 
<tuxmaster> its some computer training place in Cape Town, im wondering about their legitimacy
<Kilos> when you home lemme give you the commands to make and updated cd/dvd
<Kilos> tuxmaster, ask your question in the mailing list too
<Kilos> also hang here someone will know
<Kilos> have you joined the list tuxmaster ?
<tuxmaster> no havent yet , im  gonna join now
<Kilos> ubuntu-za@lists.ubuntu.com
<magespawn> you can paste them now if you want Kilos 
<Kilos> i forget how to join
<Kilos> they on maverick i go fetch
<magespawn> tuxmaster here is the maiking list link https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-za
<tuxmaster> thanks magespawn
<magespawn> yw
<Kilos> its as i kept it so i can understand so pasted
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s2l87BQoSZ
<Kilos> Maaz, list join
<Maaz> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-za
<Kilos> remember that magespawn 
<magespawn> yes Kilos, will try
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> you can get it from slexy hey
<Kilos> or you want the commands here?
<magespawn> got it ty, stored it in evernote
<Kilos> got that from the crashkid long time back
<Kilos> with lucid i think
<Kilos> you just change precise to next one if im not mistook
<Kilos> if i can stay awake tonight i will do it with 12.04
<magespawn> Kilos: could you not do it automatically?
<magespawn> off for now, later all
<Kilos> hmm
<Kilos> that takes brains and i wont see whats happening
 * Squirm stretches
<kbmonkey> hello ubuntuers
<Kilos> hiya kbmonkey 
<Kilos> 2 days running
<Kilos> things are looking up
<kbmonkey> good.
<kbmonkey> next step is to get crash kid to review it
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> dont you think it needs some polishing. the fly said there was some work that could be done on it but he didnt have time
<Kilos> i have no idea how it works so cant comment
<kbmonkey> indeed, it is version 0
<Kilos> im happy but one would want to go to crashkid with a perfect product hey?
<kbmonkey> sure
<Kilos> if he was still here he could have even discussed it with you too
<Kilos> its tough with him here for 1min every few months
<Kilos> anyway you know how to auth yourself now so its all in your hands
<Kilos> if you found your password that is
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> i have but it wont accept. i dont think its the freenode password it wants
<kbmonkey> must be another password set in the bot config
<kbmonkey> make sense, as ibid does not rely on freenode auth
<kbmonkey> its a seperate system
<kbmonkey> plus it would a terribly bad practice passing passwords to third parties
<Kilos> yes your freenode password when you registered you nick
<Kilos> o my
<Kilos> of course
<Kilos> fool me
<Kilos> you modern peeps say my bad
<kbmonkey> keke
<kbmonkey> my sis is back from overseas. going to say hi
<kbmonkey> have a good day Kilos 
<kbmonkey> and all ubuntuers
<Kilos> you too kbty
<Kilos> hmm
<inetpro> good mornings
 * Kilos bows
<Kilos> i go eat
<superfly> *yawn* good morning all
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<Squirm> oh dear
<Squirm> it's Saturday
<Kilos> what you forgot Squirm 
<Squirm> nothing
<Squirm> I start work on Monday
<Kilos> ah
<Squirm> at least I go back to a 16mb line
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> well, we should be setting it up on Monday
<Kilos> lo ludo
<Squirm> hello Cantide 
<Cantide> hi Squirm :)
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<Cantide> hello, Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi magtie 
<magtie> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi Mezenir 
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> hiya uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> hows things your side?
<Kilos> with the loco and all
<nlsthzn> same old same old... tad busy time thus far to worry about loco stuff
<Kilos> ah
<nlsthzn> gnight all
<Kilos> night nlsthzn 
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Cantide> night everyone~
<Kilos> night can
<Kilos> grrr
<smileee> Hallo :)
<Kilos> hi smileee 
<Kilos> whats the significance of the extra ee
<Kilos> it just wears out my tab key
<smileee> :(
<Kilos> hehe
<smile> smile is back ;)
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> wb smile 
<smile> maybe I'll just  change my name to s, lol :P
<smile> thanks XD
<Kerbero> smile: hoi
<smile> Kerbero: alles goed? :p
<Kilos> hoi Kerbero 
<Kerbero> ja alles is prima hoor
<Kilos> you been away?
<Kerbero> kwam terug naar huis vandaag
<Kerbero> was 3 weken bij de ouders
<Kilos> a goed uitgerus
<Kerbero> te veel
<Kerbero> die ouers gaan slaap 10h in die aand
<Kilos> ek ook
<Kilos> hehe
<Kerbero> en dit na ek gewoond is om eers 1h te gaan slaap
<Kerbero> dit krap die patroon om en dan is ek 5:30 soggens wakker terwyl die ander nog slaap
<Kilos> haha
<Kerbero> "dan moet jy maar opstaan en iets doen"
<Kerbero> wel as daar iets te doen was sou ek nie 10h saam met hulle gaan slaap het nie
<Kilos> ai het jy nie n rekenaar saam gevat nie
<Kerbero> netbook
<Kerbero> stadige internet
<Kilos> stadige internet werk goed op irc
<Kerbero> en halfpad deur raak die cap ook nog op
<Kilos> ai
<Kerbero> ek was op irc, maar daar was niemand anders nie
<Kerbero> ai al die probleme
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> ek is elke dag hier
<Kilos> spesiaal vir eensames
<smile> Kerbero: lang! :p
<smile> (3 weken)
<Kerbero> ja
<smile> :)
<smile> leuk, Kerbero ?
<Kerbero> de eerste week is leuk
<Kerbero> daarna niet meer zo
<magespawn> evening all
<Kerbero> naand
<Kilos> hi måge
<Kilos> magespawn, 
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> dunno what happened there
<magespawn> whats up Kilos?
<Kilos> been parking off magespawn 
<Kilos> and you?
<magespawn> yup vegging nicely
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> only for the weekend though then back to kzn on Monday
<Kilos> enjoy while you can
<magespawn> hey Kerbero, smile 
<smile> Kerbero: oke.
<smile> magespawn: hallo ;)
<Squirm> evening
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Squirm> Trixar_za: http://get.beetagg.com - It's a QR code reader. works so much better than the one I had on my blackberry. or it's just this 5MP camera as apposed to 1
<Trixar_za> Might be
<Trixar_za> :P
<Trixar_za> Btw, on via the phone
<Trixar_za> Both here and on whatsapp
<Trixar_za> :)
<smile> byee :)
<nuvimob> aloha 
<nuvimob> ping
<nuvimob> maaz: hey
<Maaz> Hello nuvimob
<Kilos> nuvimob, lewe jy nog?
<nuvimob> does anyone know how long on average it takes to resize an ntfs formatted drive? 
<nuvimob> hi oom! 
<nuvimob> jip, nog springlewendig 
<Kilos> resize met wat
<Kilos> gparted
<nuvimob> gaan dit goed met oom? 
<Kilos> en hoe groot is die ntfs drive
<Kilos> ja dankie seun 
<nuvimob> dis met die installation tool - ek is nie seker wat dit gebruik nie
<nuvimob> 300 gb
<Kilos> n 2g drive gaam vinnig maar n 2tb vat lank
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> watse instalation tool
<Kilos> xp of 7
<nuvimob> Ek wil dit kleiner maak tot 60-240 (of dit wat beskikbaar is) 
<nuvimob> xubuntu se install tool
<Kilos> glo nie langer as twee ure nie
<Kilos> hang af wat moet als skyf
<nuvimob> Ek gebruik dit want win 7 s'n wil dit net met die helfte kleiner maak
<Kilos> ms gooi mos goet orals op n skyf
<nuvimob> ! 2 ure? 
 * nuvimob paas uit
<Kilos> as daar nie baie ms goed op is nie sal die 30 min vat of so
<nuvimob> Ek het gedefrag en chkdsk
<nuvimob> pagefile afgesit voor defrag 
<Kilos> ja maar as jy mooi kyk is daar files that belong in beginning middle and end of drive
<nuvimob> ai, ek het so 'n idee ek het dalk dit op gemors 
<Kilos> linux gooi dit als in die begin en kry klaar
<Kilos> nee man die resize werk mooi
<nuvimob> want die xubuntu install het my nie die opsie gegee om langs windows te installeer nie
<Kilos> my
<nuvimob> so nou wil ek die resize doen en kyk wat my opsies is 
<nuvimob> die selfde install het mooi gewerk op my broer se lappy, so ek weet nie wat is fout is nie
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> het jy n paar keer probeer
<Kilos> snaaks dat dit nie alongside wil doen niwe
<nuvimob> Ek het so idee dis iets met windows wat dit doen. Die verskil is dat my broer se lappy 7 home het,  en my pa s'n 7 pro
<Kilos> watse partisie tool gebruik xubuntu?
<Kilos> ai
<nuvimob> nee dis die eerste keer dat ek probeer oom.  Ek het geslaap... Ek ry more terug,  so ek kan nie nou fouteer nie. As dit die geval is, sal ek net windows heeltemal afhaal. 
<nuvimob> dis die ding, ek weet nie oom
<Kilos> dis vinniger
<Kilos> maak klein win part 
<nuvimob> Ek het geen idee waar die wind 7 disk is nie. Ook nie skoon dvd's nie. Lol,  ek is nou in 'n hoek
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> hoekom moet win daar bly
<Kilos> speel pa games
<nuvimob> nee oom, hy speel op Ubuntu. Ek het wel eenkeer gesukkel om die wifi aan te sit en toe kon ek dit net op kry met windows
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<Kilos> nou sit net ubuntu op
<Kilos> gooi weg windows dan is jy nou nou klaar
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<charl_> how's it going
<Kilos> good ty
<Kilos> and you?
<nuvimob> Ek wonder of 'n mens die recovery partition hou as jy windows replace 
<nuvimob> howdy charl_
<Kilos> nee ek het 7 af gehaal en 12.04 kde opgestit
<Kilos> en dit vra moet dit grub in sda sit of ander plek
<Kilos> as jy sda kies is win weg
<superfly> nuvimob: *pounce*
<inetpro> yikes!
<inetpro> superfly: don't do that to me!
 * inetpro will get a heart attack
<charl_> hi nuvimob 
<superfly> inetpro: eh?
 * nuvimob is pounced on
<nuvimob> howdy superfly 
<charl_> hi superfly 
<nuvimob> lol inetpro
<superfly> nuvimob: please set aside some time on Wednesday the 5th of June
<inetpro> to much noise with the pouncing :-)
<nuvimob> er, lo I meant 
<charl_> hi inetpro 
<charl_> long time no see on irc... you have been silent?
<nuvimob> superfly: ok cool! Looking forward to that time
<nuvimob> oom Kilos, wat is naamgenoot in Engels? 
<Kilos> wat is dit in afrikaans
<Kilos> namesake
<charl_> no man it's a person with the same name
<charl_> or not?
<nuvimob> that's correct
<nuvimob> okay, so plunging with xubuntu-only
<charl_> oh i see, that is indeed a namesake in english: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namesake
<charl_> seems like i never understood the english term, i thought it had a different meaning
<Trixar_za> It's somebody or something you share a name with
<Kilos> lol
<Trixar_za> It's also a pretty good webcomic
<Trixar_za> http://namesakecomic.com/
<Trixar_za> ^ see
<inetpro> charl_: me!? Never!
<Trixar_za> :P
<inetpro> charl_: Happy New Year!
<charl_> inetpro, thanks! you too!
<Kilos> poor langjan 12.10 has rally made his life tough
<Kilos> really
<Kilos> and sflr has deserted us
<Kilos> charl_, i may be stupid but im not a fool
<Kilos> at times i give the right advice
<Kilos> few and far between the times but
<charl_> :D
<charl_> some people say "i might be crazy but i'm not stupid"
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> nuvimob, that install should be done already
<Kilos> wassup
<charl_> besides, if you want advice on english i shouldn't be the one to answer in any case :D
<Kilos> lol me too
<nuvimob> it is oom
<nuvimob> busy setting up apt-mirror
<Kilos> my dad used to say after everything ive taught you you still know nothing
<Kilos> he didnt know eish
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<charl_> night all!
<charl_> :)
<magespawn> there is a joke about that 'I may be crazy but I am not stupid'
<superfly> :-)
<magespawn> http://slexy.org/view/s21UiBkkGc
<magespawn> night all
<superfly> night magespawn
#ubuntu-za 2013-01-06
<digigram> maaz coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<digigram> awesome bot!!
<Cantide> :)
<Cantide> that is a fine idea
 * Cantide finishes his pap first though
<digigram> then get yourself some
<Cantide> does Maaz deliver? :D
<Cantide> Maaz: coffee
<Maaz> Cantide: coffee is liquid code
<digigram> if you ask him nicely he might
<Cantide> >_>
<Cantide> Maaz: coffee, please
<Maaz> Cantide: Go get it yourself!
<digigram> het be nice
<Cantide> hahahaha
<digigram> hehe
 * Cantide cries
<Cantide> is everyone still using 12.04 btw?
<Cantide> i tried 12.10 and failed
<digigram> Maaz is normally mean to me, but it's okay, I understand his issues
<Cantide> and since i came back to 12.04 i have been quite happy :)
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for digigram!
 * digigram uses Mint 13, so 12.04 yeah
<digigram> thank you Maaz 
 * digigram gives a botcookie to Maaz 
<Cantide> do you use cinnamon?
<digigram> MATE, but I want to try Min 14 with the updated Cinnamon, it looks really good
 * Cantide puts cinnamon in digigram's coffee
<Cantide> yeah, it does look nice
<Cantide> i've finally gotten used to Unity
<Cantide> it took me a few months :/
<digigram> lol with time it might've worked for me, but I need something light
<digigram> running my OS permanently from a USB drive, so access speed is limited
<sharpey> whew
<sharpey> morning all
<Cantide> morning~
<Cantide> digigram, i see :) is MATE light?
<digigram> for me much lighter than unity!
<digigram> or KDE
<sharpey> freenode is blocking Kilos because of something to do with unaffiliated something
<sharpey> grrr
<Cantide> aww :(
<Cantide> digigram, that's good news :) i've never bothered with KDE because it looks too heavy for me, and not very creative either imho
<digigram> works great from harddrive on a very slow celeron, and works the same from flash drive on my i5 laptop
<Cantide> Unity is unnecessarily heavy
<digigram> KDE is very nice, I prefer it, but its on the heavy side
<Cantide> it's a lot like Windows in terms of layout, isn't it?
<digigram> If the i5 was my own laptop and not company laptop I would've had KDE on it right now
<Cantide> i liked gnome 2.x, which is why i am tempted by cinnamon
<Cantide> oh :)
<sharpey> mate is very like
<digigram> it does have a lot in common with windows in the visual department, but looks very much better
<sharpey> very much faster than unity when installed on unity
<sharpey> kight
<sharpey> ai
<sharpey> light
<Cantide> :p
<digigram> but as soon as I get home to my ADSL I'll get the new Cinnamon to try it out
<Cantide> cool :)
<Cantide> would you mind posting a few screenshots?
<Cantide> curious Cantide is curious
<digigram> of Cinnamon?
<Cantide> yeah
<Kilos> whew
<Cantide> is it working now?
<digigram> Cantide here is some: http://www.linuxmint.com/rel_nadia_whatsnew.php#cinnamon
<digigram> but remember, cinnamon on ubuntu and cinnamon on mint does not look the same
<digigram> hey Kilos welcome at last !
<Kilos> so where are the freenode experts
<Kilos> unaffiliated/kilos :is now your hidden host (set by services.)
<digigram> whats wrong Kilos 
<Kilos> thats where my xchat sticks if i come right in as Kilos
<Kilos> hi didgican
<digigram> yeah, did you apply for a cloak?
<Kilos> last week
<digigram> well it's granted now
<Kilos> hi digigram Cantide 
<digigram> your cloak is unaffiliated/kilos
<Kilos> lets hope i dont have to start of as sharpey everytime
<Cantide> digigram, thanks for the link :) it's a bit different to gnome 2.x it seems
<Cantide> integrated the top and bottom bar 'o'
<digigram> I get this as well everytime:   unaffiliated/digigram :is now your hidden host (set by services.
<Kilos> how do you get past it digigram ?
<Kilos> it wouldnt log in any further
<digigram> it's just a status message. It tells you you are cloaked now
<Kilos> ya but stopped there, didnt log in
<digigram> from there I just do / join #ubuntu-za
<Kilos> didnt work
<Kilos> oh well
<digigram> weird
<Kilos> when i try again as Kilos if it dont work ill go see #freenode as sharpey and ask their ops
<digigram> yeah try that
<digigram> but it should work...
<Kilos> even tried to get in from maverick too
<Kilos> ok lemme try. cant struggle with xchat like this everytime
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> yay
<digigram> well I'm going to try and reach the beach or something, wayyyy to hot in my room
<Kilos> just had to login from another nick and then identify Kilos
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> enjoy
<digigram> is your IRC client set to auto identify?
<Kilos> now it sees me first time as Kilos
<Kilos> must be i always just get straight here
<Kilos> maybe it was something to do with the cloak needing me to identify 
<Kilos> weird after a week of being cloaked though
<digigram> yes the cloak needs it. so if you keep on getting the issue after a restart or similiar, try removing your password from your client, the manually identigy
<digigram> Just remembered I can't go to the beach. cut my foot and can't get sand in there. darnit
<Kilos> Cantide, whats with the cinnamon and stuff now
<Kilos> what have you been using
<Cantide> i'm using Unity
<Cantide> quite happy with it
<Cantide> but my dad's "new" PC is not that powerful
<Kilos> you get used to it yes
<Cantide> so i was considering an alternate desktop
<Cantide> also, he can't find the shutdown button on Unity haha
<Cantide> so he switches it off at the wall -_-;
<Kilos> i tried mate here on unity and it was 3 times as fast as unity and looked same as gnome2
<Kilos> only had some sound probs so went back to unity
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> you can add a shutdown on the desktop if i member right
<Cantide> i think i might do that
<Kilos> but mate is very fast
<Cantide> but i think he can learn :p
<Kilos> i enjoyed it but need alerts here and pidgin so i gave up
<sharpey> ai
<sharpey> wbb
<kbmonkey> G'day
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> tomorrow is back to work!
<kbmonkey> when is the next irc meet?
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> 21st
<Kilos> eek inetpro next meet and all not updated
<Kilos> topic bar 
<kbmonkey> ah yes
<kbmonkey> too many different topics in one topic bar :p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> lots can change
<kbmonkey> hehe
<Kilos> no more reapp thing
<kbmonkey> yup
<kbmonkey> we did good
<Kilos> yeah i think so
<Kilos> but must make it look better for next one in 2 years time
<Kilos> like/better than the mexicans one
<kbmonkey> tacos!
<kbmonkey> burrritos!
<kbmonkey> hmmm I like
<Kilos> i still havent seen their one but the fly said it was awesome
<zeref> herro ubuntu-za
<Kilos> hi zeref 
<zeref> hi Kilos 
<zeref> i've noticed that since i started working. I've not been here alot
<Kilos> i noticed too
<zeref> so what's up
<Kilos> gave up greeting you
<kbmonkey> hi zeref 
<Kilos> though it was just the pc lurking
<Kilos> like ludo
<Kilos> hmmm where is theblazehen
<zeref> btw for anyone interested: there is a group called innovatez: https://www.facebook.com/pages/INNOvatorzIT/118604361551779?ref=hl
<Kilos> what do they do zeref ?
<kbmonkey> eeek facebook alert. abort. abort. critical error.
<Kilos> hehe
<zeref> k, this is there logo or mottor or about profile: We are an IT community. A Hub for IT students and young IT Professionals to connect, share, learn, grow, develop and show their skills and talents
<zeref> lol kbmonkey 
<zeref> they got to all kind of conferences and organise events
<Kilos> thats nice zeref only the fb part sucks for me
<zeref> but from what i've seen, they are mainly in the mobile space
<zeref> but tehy said that this year they will branch out
<kbmonkey> like a lug 
<Kilos> tell them irc is good
<zeref> yeah Kilos: they are on twitter and FB, i was like get a website guys
<Squirm> hello
<kbmonkey> hello
<zeref> there is also something new coming up; http://jozihub.org/
<kbmonkey> and happy new year, again XD
<zeref> but i;ll know more when i go visit them and attend a conference with them
<zeref> ahhh, so nice to chat to you guys again.
<zeref> java, java, java, java, java, thats all i'm doing now days.
<kbmonkey> starting work again tomorrow so will also be afk during the day :/
<zeref> learnt alot
<kbmonkey> hey zeref, you can write android apps in java :)
<zeref> i've just downloaded the android-sdk
<Kilos> whew
<zeref> will start working on programming
<Kilos> i did that to try get that chat thing working here
<Kilos> whatsapp
<zeref> kbmonkey: I'll be working on the android world
<zeref> *in
<zeref> just to branch out
<kbmonkey> I'm so jealous zeref! :]
<zeref> o0o0
<kbmonkey> this job I do now works in C# :(
<zeref> my condolences kbmonkey 
<zeref> :)
<zeref> well we only use java
<zeref> I tried to introduce python
<zeref> but none of them no java
<zeref> *know
<zeref> I was :-(
<kbmonkey> this moring I discovered http://playterm.org
<Kilos> nuvolari, ping
<zeref> because some things are easy in python as compared to java
<kbmonkey> play back your term commands :)
<kbmonkey> I wrote python code that ran through the android emulator
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<kbmonkey> using pygame, you can do most fast drawing and sounds
<zeref> hi theblazehen 
<Kilos> your bot beat you here
<kbmonkey> hi theblazehen 
<Kilos> why dont you clever guys install 0ad and help them develope the game
<kbmonkey> what is that Kilos?
<Kilos> its a game similar to AOE but in our repos
<kbmonkey> aaah
<kbmonkey> neat
<Kilos> zero ad
<Kilos> and somewhere they asked for peeps to give their input
<Kilos> starting shows their irc addy and mail and all
<Kilos> i need it developed more so i can win now and again
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> he he he
<Kilos> i get killed terribly
<kbmonkey> i never liked AOE though. I always liked Civilization more. Freeciv is the free one
<Kilos> for linux?
<kbmonkey> for everywhere
<kbmonkey> in my repos
<Kilos> b ig download?
<Kilos> spose so
<kbmonkey> its a turn based game, 0ad is real time
<Kilos> i dont understand that
<Kilos> oh your crashbang repos
<kbmonkey> its about 18MB
<Kilos> so small
<Kilos> 0ad is 388m
<Kilos> serious warfare
<kbmonkey> turn based mean you can go make a coffee between moving men. he he
<kbmonkey> each man gets a turn
<Kilos> hahaha
<kbmonkey> not like real time where you constantly have to click and do something
<Kilos> you never heard of pause
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> he he
<kbmonkey> oops. he got lost there
<Kilos> wb zeref 
<Kilos> bad connection again
<kbmonkey> Kilos, its a pity we dont have an uncapped local network, man that would be nice
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> can play games against each other
<kbmonkey> ye. i'd like some freeciv players
<kbmonkey> for us without too much time, you can take your turns daily for 15 mins
<kbmonkey> so games can last weeks even
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> thats worse than chess
<kbmonkey> ha ha ha
<Kilos> i would forget what i planned to do yesterday
<kbmonkey> then its best to stick to  supertuxkart!
<kbmonkey> ill chat later Kilos, having visitors soon.
<Kilos> cool kbmonkey enjoy
<kbmonkey> yup yup. you too!
<Kilos> ty
<kbmonkey> later, Oom
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hi timkeller 
<Squirm> bbl
<Squirm> Mooi River time
<Squirm> ah
<Squirm> peace
<Kilos> you there?
<Squirm> indeed
<Kilos> good
 * Squirm lets loose with a can of doom and goes and plays squash
<Kilos> hi smile 
<smile> hi Kilos :D
<Squirm> meh
<Squirm> the storm stole my electricity :/
 * Squirm grumbles
 * Squirm gives the people of #ubuntu-za a scare so they wake up
<Squirm> :P
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> uh?
<Squirm> that worked
<Kilos> lo pro
<inetpro> allo sharpeys
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> groot gesukkel
<inetpro> and helo to everyone else
<Squirm> ok rain, you can go away now
<inetpro> Squirm: no!
<inetpro> just send some here
<Squirm> we just had a nice downpour
<Squirm> after a while I have enough
<Squirm> especially after it stole my electricity
<Squirm> thankfully only one side of campus is down
<Squirm> well, I'm on the side of campus that is down. but there is an access point on the side of campus which is still online, netbook ftw
 * Squirm ponders
<Squirm> our office should be without
 * Squirm checks his trip switches
<inetpro> Squirm: no backup generator?
<inetpro> and UPS?
<Squirm> we're busy putting a backup generator in place. UPS should keep it up though
<magtie> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi magespawn  you well girl
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> oh ya inetpro you slacking on the topic updating hey
<magtie> magtie is well yes
<Kilos> we reapped long ago
<Kilos> and next meet is 21st
<Kilos> hmm he ran away
<inetpro> Kilos: I didn't run away
 * inetpro is always here
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> yaya
<Kilos> your pc is always here dodo
<inetpro> Kilos: what's the diffs?
<Kilos> well one never knows if one must wait for an answer or come back and check tomorrow
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hi tumbleweed is there a easy way to make the bot use more than 6 lines for a reply without using your nick again for the extra line?
<inetpro> Kilos: what 6 lines?
<inetpro> the above request to tumbleweed is just one line
<Kilos> Maaz, define yolk
<Maaz> Kilos: Yolk \Yolk\ (y[=o]lk or y[=o]k; 277), n. [OE. yolke, yelke, [yogh]olke, [yogh]elke, AS. geoloca, geoleca, fr. geolu yellow. See {Yellow}.] [Written also {yelk}.] [1913 Webster] 1. The yellow part of an egg; the vitellus. [1913 Webster]  2. (Zool.) An oily secretion which naturally covers the wool of sheep. [1913 Webster]  {Yolk cord} (Zool.), a slender cord
<Maaz> or duct which connects the yolk glands with the egg chambers in certain insects, as in th…
<Kilos> sorry tumbleweed i need smaller fonts
<Kilos> i think
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-za to: Ubuntu South Africa http://ubuntu-za.org || MMList: http://bit.ly/MCOujZ || PBin: http://slexy.org/ || Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com || Next Meeting: Mon, 21 Jan 19:30, Agenda: http://bit.ly/VufpF0 || Twitter: https://twitter.com/ubuntuza
<inetpro> Kilos: ^^ Happy? 
 * Kilos hugs inetpro 
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> ty sir
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> that smile is corrupting us
<smile> :o
<Kilos> whats the MMlist
<Kilos> dont tell me go look
<inetpro> MailMan List
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> Kilos: click the link
<Kilos> is that what its called
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> i woulda done Mlist
<Kilos> first time i heard of the mailman list
<inetpro> Kilos: well they are using Mailman, the GNU Mailing List Manager
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> oh well
<inetpro> from http://www.gnu.org/software/mailman/index.html
<inetpro> I can change it to MList if you want
<Kilos> oh my you put slexy in there
<Kilos> gracias amigo
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-za to: Ubuntu South Africa http://ubuntu-za.org || MList: http://bit.ly/MCOujZ || PBin: http://slexy.org/ || Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com || Next Meeting: Mon, 21 Jan 19:30, Agenda: http://bit.ly/VufpF0 || Twitter: https://twitter.com/ubuntuza
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ai!!
<inetpro> one less character
<Kilos> why not just give ubuntuza as twitter
<Kilos> why whole link
<Kilos> everyone has twitter
<Kilos> @ubuntuza
<inetpro> Kilos: so you can click on it
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> ok so you have twitter open already
<Kilos> what happens if you then click the link
<Kilos> another browser window?
<Kilos> or tab
<inetpro> Kilos: all depens on your setup
<inetpro> depends*
<inetpro> on mine it opens another tab in firefox
<Kilos> not mine , everyone else
<Kilos> i use pidgin
<inetpro> uh!?
<Kilos> twitgin twitpig or something
<inetpro> Kilos: you not using xchat?
<Kilos> for twitter man
<Kilos> xchat is for irc
<Kilos> sjoe ek sukkel
<inetpro> Kilos: but the topic with link and all is on irc
<inetpro> ai, ek sukkel!
<Kilos> i just asked
<inetpro> Kilos: and I gave you the answer
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> ok so i have twitter open on pidgin and irc on xchat
<inetpro> and?
<Kilos> i see that link in xchat
<inetpro> and?
<Kilos> so the logical thing to do is join or follow or something @ubuntuza
<Kilos> not so
<Kilos> or even just leave a message
<Kilos> post
<inetpro> uh, that sounds like an assumption
<Kilos> rofl
<inetpro> the logical thing IMHO would be to open the link in your browser and go check out what it's all about before even thinking to post anything
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> if its in #ubuntu-za topic it would surely be to do with ubuntu not so
<Kilos> or is that an assumption
<inetpro> we would hope so
<inetpro> but not just to do with ubuntu but but Ubuntu in South Africa
<Kilos> ya thats the assumption
<inetpro> ai
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ai my maag is al seer gelagf
<inetpro> Kilos: what's the problem?
<Kilos> you on top form again
<Kilos> give kilos a hard time weekend
<Kilos> i was only trying to save you a few more characters when you do the topic so those old fingers will last a bit longer
<inetpro> there
<inetpro> oops... there's really no typing involved
<inetpro> except for changing the date
<inetpro> oh and creating the agenda item, if it wasn't created yet, like today
<Kilos> we are very grateful inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: ag kom nou!?
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> that's really nothing
<Kilos> no its lots
<Kilos> little things mean a lot
<inetpro> anyone can do it
<Kilos> ya but you offered
<Kilos> so we are grateful
<inetpro> Kilos: dis 'n groot plesier oom
<Kilos> even if i have to remind you
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> Kilos: and why you keep so quiet now?
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i just recovered from my sore tummy then you start again
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> wb magtie 
<smile> hi Kilos :p
<Kilos> hi smile 
<smile> :)
<smile> I'm tired :)
<Kilos> yeah its getting late
<inetpro> smile: why?
<smile> inetpro: lol, I'm working to hard for Wikipedia xD
<inetpro> smile: why?
<smile> dead links on wikipedia p
<smile> :p
<inetpro> smile: do you get paid for fixing broken links?
<smile> no :'(
<inetpro> smile: so how do you motivate yourself to keep going?
<smile> the community is fine, and I love the idea of open source / free texts with knowledge for everyone :)
<smile> inetpro: I have over 24000 edits
<inetpro> smile: I noticed
<inetpro> smile: I checked at http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gebruiker:Smile4ever
<inetpro> smile: is there another page with more stats?
<smile> inetpro: yes :D
<smile> http://toolserver.org/~tparis/pcount/index.php?name=Smile4ever&lang=nl&wiki=wikipedia for example (I don't know if it will load)
<smile> inetpro: on the right, you can see a table with numbers
<smile> there are numerous links :)
<inetpro> takes for ever...
<smile> here too :p
<smile> inetpro: http://nl.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Speciaal:CentraalAanmelden&target=Smile4ever
<smile> thats a quick one
<smile> I have to go, byee :)
<smile> bye :)
<Kilos> toods smile 
<smile> good night :D
<Kilos> sleep tight
<smile> @ Kilos & others :)
<inetpro> goeie nag ou grootte
<smile> dankie :p
<inetpro> good night everyone
<Kilos> night inetpro and all other night owls
#ubuntu-za 2013-12-30
<Kilos> hi bduk1 and others
<bduk1> Morning Kilos  and others
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning all :)
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> :)
<Kilos> hi SilverCode Vince-0 
<Vince-0> hi!
<Kilos-> hi aquarat 
<Kilos-> hi tinuva 
<Kilos-> Maaz, hi
 * Maaz waves to Kilos-
<Kilos-> yay
<psychicist> hi Kilos 
<psychicist> hi Vince-0 
<psychicist> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
<Vince-0> hi
<Vince-0> im at the office whoot
<psychicist> really?
<psychicist> so you must be one of the few people working there today?
<Vince-0> yup, 
<Vince-0> chose not to take leave
<Kilos> hi psychicist 
<kbmonkey> howsit
<kbmonkey> shit it is hot outside :p
<Cantide> Aand oom kilos '-'/
<Vince-0> kbmonkey !
<Cantide> And vince-0
<Cantide> '-'/
<Vince-0> surp!
<Cantide> Chilling in bed and eating
<Cantide> What's up in SA?
<Cantide> It's already 10 pm here ㅠㅠ
<Vince-0> 15:00 and I'm looking to jump ship from the office
<Cantide> Haha
<Cantide> Lucky
<kbmonkey> hello Vince-0! 
<Kilos> sorry i was asleep
<charl_> good afternoon
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay
<Kilos> Maaz, and grandpa
<Maaz> ai! Kilos headache again?
<Kilos> charl_, you got time to explain something to me
<Kilos> english not geek
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<charl_> sure thing, throw it
<charl_> gooi should i say :)
<Kilos> what is a domain and whats the diffs between that and a site
<Kilos> i got a site at weebly and it keeps offering a domain
<Kilos> then i looked here for a freedomain thing http://www.prchecker.info/web-hosting/best-free-domain-name-services/
<Kilos> but dont know what one would do with a domain and a site
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_ and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<charl_> ok, here goes
<charl_> a domain is something like google.com
<Kilos> sjoe
<charl_> if you type that domain into your browser, a site opens
<Kilos> what does one do with a domain
<charl_> that site will, in this case, be google search because that's the site that lives at google.com
<Kilos> oh so you have a site in a domain
<charl_> a site could also live under the domain
<charl_> for example you could have a site under example.com/kilos
<Kilos> and other peeps also have sites in that domain
<charl_> a site is just a collection of web pages, usually maintained by the same person or the same group of people
<charl_> yes i could have a site under example.com/charl
<charl_> and there could be another site under the root of example.com
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> so why would a person want a domain
<charl_> you could also have a subdomain like kilos.example.com or charl.example.com
<charl_> just because it makes it easy to find your site
<charl_> these days most people just use google to find stuff in any case
<Kilos> huh?
<charl_> so having a nice domain doesn't matter so much
<Kilos> is the diffs just in the address
<charl_> yup
<charl_> that's all it's about, is the address
<Kilos> ok
<charl_> but you could also have more stuff like email, xmpp and other services like irc
<charl_> for example, if you connect to freenode you go to irc.freenode.net for example
<Kilos> but if i have a site i can surely shorten the link
<charl_> or i connect directly to a specific server in germany which is kornbluth.freenode.net
<Kilos> and somehow let google know about it
<charl_> eh, google should automatically find stuff if you like to it from other places
<charl_> you could use url shorteners too
<charl_> but these days people usually don't care about that so much anymore
<charl_> if you have a company it makes sense to have a domain in the country where you're based
<charl_> but it's more a facade than anything else, just gives you that "corporate presence"
<Kilos> oh
<charl_> for example, a company wants everyone to send email from an address @theirdomain.nl for example
<charl_> it just makes it look coherent and professional
<charl_> like you are officially representing the company, it comes across better than mailing @gmail.com
<charl_> in reality it doesn't really make much of a technical difference, if the mail arrives then who cares
<Kilos> yeash
<charl_> these days a lot of people just use forwarders and other fancy stuff to achieve the same effect
<charl_> but it's like if you want to contact vodacom, you expect to mail someone @vodacom.co.za, not @gmail.com
<Kilos> oh now its sinking in
<charl_> same if you want to go to vodacom's website
<charl_> you would much rather go to vodacom.co.za than somevaguenonsense.example.com/someotherthing/andetc
<Kilos> thats surely for big companies
<charl_> yes exactly
<charl_> you get people like me who host everything on a vps and need my own domain for that too
<charl_> like i use charl.eu for that purpose, it is nice and short, easy to remember
<charl_> and it's very easy to tell people over the telephone
<charl_> if somebody asks me what my address is it is simply <my first name>@<my first name>.eu
<charl_> but most people don't need to go that far, an @gmail.com or @outlook.com or even @yahoo.com is good enough
<charl_> all that i would not recommend is using your ISP's mailbox like @ziggo.nl for example
<charl_> because then if you change ISP your mail address also changes
<Kilos> i want things as simple as possible
<Kilos> and just a small free site with a shopping cart
<charl_> in south africa you _can_ register a free domain at www.za.net
<charl_> then you can get something like kilos.za.net or kilos.za.org if you want (if it's available)
<charl_> but then you still need to configure dns, etc
<Kilos> do they give you space for nothing
<charl_> no only a domain
<charl_> then you must point it at your web host where your site lives
<Kilos> again im lost
<charl_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domain_name_registrar
<Kilos> is a domain only a link to somewhere
<charl_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Web_hosting_service
<charl_> yes exactly
<Kilos> not actually like a server somewhere
<charl_> exactly
<charl_> za.net is a domain registrar
<Kilos> whew
<charl_> then you point it at a hosting service
<Kilos> ok
<charl_> the above wikipedia links give in-depth detail
<Kilos> lets say i build a shopping site at weebly
<Kilos> then i get a domain and link the site to it?
<charl_> yes
<charl_> you will also need a http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DNS_hosting_service
<charl_> so you register a domain, point it at a dns hosting service
<charl_> and then you configure your dns at the dns hosting service to point to your hosting provider
<Kilos> whew that enough for today ty. unhappy head day
<charl_> so you have three components you will need to get organised
<charl_> shame sorry to hear :(
<charl_> hope you feeling better soon! :)
<Kilos> its part of my life man. 
<charl_> nah but still
<Kilos> just some days worse
<charl_> i just broke my arm two weeks ago
<Kilos> mainly after doing physical stuffs
<charl_> it isn't even that serious but it upsets your routine
<Kilos> ya must be near plaster off time
<charl_> got it removed this morning!
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> now its thinner than the other one
<charl_> yes just came back from the hospital before coming on irc
<charl_> not really, but my arm did get stiff
<Kilos> nurse it for a while
<charl_> so now i need to exercise it
<charl_> but it's nice being able to turn my wrist again so i can type semi-normally
<Kilos> lotsa typing
<Kilos> hehe
<charl_> it was so much problems not being able to type
<charl_> and it was my right arm which is also my dominant arm
<Kilos> eish
<charl_> so i had to do everything with my "weak" hand
<charl_> not so nice, but of well, it's something that passes so not something i want to complain about too hard
<Kilos> lol
<charl_> i think i am going to go out and buy some turkish food shortly
<Kilos> ty for the help
<charl_> i am feeling like some donner kebab
<charl_> doner with one n
<Kilos> what kinda kebab is that
<charl_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doner_kebab
<Kilos> kebabs are food
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> stop the links
<charl_> it comes from a rotating spit
<Kilos> they all tons to read
<charl_> super popular with turks
<charl_> Doner kebab (/ˈdɒnər kəˈbæb/, /ˈdoʊnər/; Turkish: döner or döner kebap, [døˈneɾ̝̊ keˈbap]) is a Turkish dish made of meat cooked on a vertical spit, normally lamb but also a mixture of veal or beef with these, or sometimes chicken. The dish is also widely known by its Arabic name "shawarma" or the Greek name "gyros".
<Kilos> lol i remember eating shawarmas in durbs
<Kilos> they cut bits of meat of a rotating leg on a spit
<Kilos> off
<charl_> yes
<charl_> that is it exactly
<charl_> except here they put it in a bread (broodje doner) or a turkish pizza (lahmakun)
<charl_> or they even make a "kapsalon" out of it
<charl_> lahmacun sorry
<charl_> it has a soft dough and you roll it up like a pancake
<charl_> delicious
<Kilos> if i member right shawarmas are meat in a foldup kinda pastry
<Kilos> like 2 flat round slices of bread glued together aover about 3/4 of it
<charl_> a pita bread yes
<charl_> or that is what we use here
<Kilos> lekker
<charl_> yes very :)
<charl_> now are you talking my language !
<charl_> in more ways than one, lol
<Kilos> hehe nearly all food is lekker 
<charl_> not all :P
<charl_> if you give me that horrible slimey snot that we ate in knysna
<Kilos> only olives suck
<charl_> what is it called... oysters
<charl_> no olives are delicious (for me)
<Kilos> oooo i love oysters and mussels
<Kilos> used to eat them off the rocks
<charl_> i eat tons of olives, olive oil, olive tapenade, olive pesto, everything olive
<Kilos> eeeek
<charl_> whole olives, olive spread, whatever
<charl_> i eat it
<charl_> all kinds of olives, especially the dark ones
<Kilos> olives are like whisky
<Kilos> yuk
<charl_> well at least there we can agree, i don't like whiskey either
<charl_> i don't really drink any hard liquor, only beer
<charl_> even wine i dislike
<charl_> here at the christmas dinner we had at work i was offered some gluewein
<charl_> glühwein
<Kilos> i dont drink any of that for last 20 years or more
<charl_> it is warm and it tastes watery (the stuff that i had) YUCK
<charl_> NO THANK YOU
<charl_> give me some nice hefeweissbier instead
<charl_> ok i am going to go into town shortly
<charl_> bbl
<Kilos> i go fetch sheep
<Kilos> wb psychicist 
<psychicist> ty Kilos 
<Kilos> my e220 is weird. in the morning it times out 2 or 3 times then runs fine the whole avy
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<psychicist> hmm
<superfly> hi kilos
<Kilos> wb Vince-0 
<Vince-0> oh haai
<Vince-0> I went home
<Kilos> thought so
<psychicist> hi spinza 
<psychicist> superfly*
<Kilos> spinza, lurks lots
<Kilos> inetpro, http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2530681/Michael-Schumacher-brain-surgery-piste-skiing-accident-leaves-coma.html
<charl_> ok back
<charl_> hi psychicist 
<charl_> hi Vince-0 
<Kilos> wb
<Kilos> shumi inna bad way it seems
<charl_> it's sad indeed
<Kilos> yeah 
<charl_> the talk earlier made me hungry so just had kapsalon
<charl_> am full now :)
<Kilos> haha
<charl_> delicious though
<psychicist> hi charl_ 
<charl_> how's it going
<charl_> the first bombs are being thrown already but it is much more quite this year than last year
<charl_> the war seems to be less serious now with the recession than previously, people have less money to waste
<psychicist> I'm ok, still in the hague
<psychicist> haha
<psychicist> yeah
<charl_> nice, how is the hague this time of year
<charl_> here by us it is unusually warm
<charl_> last time i went to the hague i went to scheveningen in the summer
<charl_> oops apparently we had a massive ddos in the office
<charl_> went in excess of 20gbps
<charl_> fortunately our external capacity on that link is twice that
<charl_> but from what i read it caused some bgp problems
<psychicist> oh, it's good
<psychicist> but it's also a war zone over here
<charl_> i assume in the randstad it will be worse than over here in the east
<charl_> but i still think this year is much more peaceful than last year
<psychicist> yeah
<psychicist> which is a good sign
<charl_> well not a good sign for the economy though
<psychicist> that too
<charl_> but i do enjoy the peace, i wish they would ban the fireworks
<psychicist> do you think the economy over here in the netherlands still needs a lot of time to recover?
<Kilos> just put ear plugs in man
<charl_> Kilos: heh with this madness that won't even help
<psychicist> poland is improving year over year and probably the rest of eastern europe does too
<psychicist> haha
<charl_> psychicist: i have no idea, i get mixed signals, some people say it's busy picking up, other people say we haven't seen the bottom yet
<Kilos> it must , the ones they use at shooting ranges
<psychicist> a lot of fireworks are just as powerful as dynamite, you can blow up cars with them
<charl_> yeah but take a look at where they come from... there isn't much to lose :)
<psychicist> yeah :)
<charl_> oh yes but those are not normal Kilos 
<charl_> i used to practise shooting, you have internal ones and ones that go over them
<charl_> that's not comfortable at all
<Kilos> no man they got tiny rubber ones you push in your ears
<charl_> but you have no alternative because you can go death from shooting too often
<charl_> yes and big ones that go over them that look like the ones the people on the runway at the airport have on
<charl_> or those are the ones that i used in any case
<charl_> those ones are really good actually
<Kilos> or head fones from pc with music on
<Kilos> hehe
<charl_> lol then you need to put the music on very loud and you go death from those
<charl_> that
<Kilos> deaf
<charl_> deaf sorry
<charl_> haha
<Kilos> no man i did lots of shooting without ear plugs and still hear a bit
<Kilos> haha
<charl_> lol
<charl_> thank you that makes me feel much better :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you can always wrap a tick pillow over your head
<Kilos> thick
<charl_> hahahahaha lekker
<charl_> that sounds comfortable :)
<Kilos> and warm
<charl_> that could be nice this time of year right
<Kilos> Maaz, seen GoTango
<Maaz> Kilos: GoTango was last seen 1 day, 9 hours, 23 minutes and 48 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2013-12-29 00:04:02 PST], and has been offline on freenode since 2013-12-29 04:08:50 PST
<charl_> Maaz: seen cantide
<Maaz> charl_: cantide was last seen 4 hours, 18 minutes and 26 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2013-12-30 05:09:40 PST], and has been offline on freenode since 2013-12-30 05:26:58 PST
<Kilos> what time is pst?
<charl_> pacific standard time
<charl_> must have just missed him, how's he doing
<Kilos> i was asleep
<charl_> why is maaz on pacific standard time
<Kilos> i dunno
<charl_> maybe it's the server he is running on
<charl_> that's like USA west-coast time
<Kilos> oh my. he used to be in germany
<charl_> maaz abandoned civilisation and went to the land of yankees?
<Maaz> charl_: What?
<charl_> Maaz: you suck
<Maaz> charl_: Sorry...
<charl_> we should ask the man of the belgian music about this
<Kilos> huh?
<charl_> cocooncrash
<Kilos> he seems very busy. doesnt answer here anymore
<charl_> bah he abandoned his brethren
<Kilos> hehe
<charl_> Maaz: ping charl.eu
<Maaz> charl_: 5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% packet loss, time 4003ms rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 0.937/0.998/1.036/0.048 ms
<charl_> no he's still in germany
<charl_> there is no way that ping is even leaving the data centre
<charl_> Maaz: tracepath charl.eu
<Maaz> charl_:  1:  mammon.mene.za.net                                    0.151ms pmtu 1500
<Maaz>  1:  physical.omnia.za.net                                 0.432ms
<Maaz>  1:  physical.omnia.za.net                                 0.433ms
<Maaz>  2:  static.129.97.40.188.clients.your-server.de           2.667ms
<Maaz>  3:  hos-tr1.juniper1.rz10.hetzner.de                      0.759ms
<Maaz>  4:  core21.hetzner.de                                     0.930ms
<Maaz>  5:  juniper3.rz12.hetzner.de                             64.779ms
<Maaz>  6:  hos-tr4.ms-ex3k2.rz13.hetzner.de                      3.605ms
<Maaz>  7:  charl.eu                                              1.684ms reached
<Maaz>      Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 7 back 58
<charl_> hi poklep 
<Kilos> hi poklep welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> i wonder why peeps do that
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2013-12-31
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hi aquarat 
<Kilos> ok bye
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning all
<Kilos> morning ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> another year almost in the bag
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah
<Kilos> wbb 
 * superfly prods Kilos with a blunt stick
<Kilos> lol hi superfly 
<Kilos> im glad its only a blunt one
<Vince-0> !
<superfly> hi Vince-0
 * superfly goes off to start the braai
<Kilos> yum
<Vince-0> ya
<Kilos> aquarat, you have a sick connection there today
<Kilos> hehe
<charl__> good afternoon
<charl__> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl__!
<kbmonkey> happy new year for all,before it hits us later!
<charl__> hi kbmonkey 
<charl__> hi Wraz, Gotango 
<Gotango> hi charl___
<Kilos> aw i was asleep
<Kilos> Maaz, tell GoTango might take a few days extra with the holidays between
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto, I'll tell Gotango on freenode
<Kilos> hi cyclotron 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> hi charl__ 
<Kilos> why such a long tail?
<charl__> seems like a lot of charl's on this network
<charl__> whow beginning to sound like a real warzone outside
<Kilos> hehe
<charl__> which it also is at this point
<charl__> i will stay inside until tomorrow :)
<Kilos> whew still 4 1/2 hours to go here
<Kilos> nz and aus had big fireworks displays hours ago already
<Kilos> shumi had second head op and they say he is slightly improved
<charl__> phew big fireworks show here in the city
<charl__> still 5,5 hours to go
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> too tired to wait for fp
#ubuntu-za 2014-01-01
<Kilos> Happy New Year all of you
<Kilos> who stole the fp this year
<Kilos> Maaz, happy new year
<Maaz> Thanks Kilos my friend and all the best to you and family
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<superfly> morning Kilos
<Kilos> happies to you and family
<superfly> thanks, you too
<Kilos> ty. left you some pm links
<Kilos> then modem crashed
<Kilos> grrr
<kbmonkey> goood day all
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> hi Kilos 
<charl__> good afternoon
<charl__> happy new years
<charl__> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> same there ty charl__ 
<kbmonkey> hny charl__ and kil	
<kbmonkey> Maaz, coffee please!\
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Huh?
<charl__> hi kbmonkey 
<charl__> hi Kilos 
<charl__> hmmm the backslash threw him off
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Done
<charl__> tomorrow first day of work again lol
<charl__> holiday is over for me
<charl__> busy cleaning the house now
<Kilos> bout time. you been loafing long enough
<charl__> lol
<charl__> wb psychicist 
<Kilos> ohi psychicist 
<psychicist> ty charl__ 
<psychicist> hi Kilos 
<psychicist> happy new year!
<charl__> thanks psychicist same to you
<charl__> saw some nice fireworks yesterday, and you?
<Kilos> same there ty
<psychicist> thanks
<psychicist> oh, I didn't really watch
<psychicist> I was just tired and sat on the sofa
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl__ and Kilos!
<psychicist> I just heard a lot of noise
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<charl__> lol
<charl__> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl__: No problem
<charl__> but it's a good thing that i can go back to work tomorrow, i'm getting bored here at home
<charl__> i didn't do as much as i wanted the past week but i had some time to relax and reset
<kbmonkey> the life guards and police have their work cut out for them today at the beach. I wouldn't want to be them right now.
<Kilos> hi confluency 
<Kilos> HNW Vince-0 
<Kilos> HNY
<charl__> hi Vince-0 
<Kilos> he is always slow to answer so have a jug of coffee meantime
<Kilos> HNY=Happy new year
<charl__> i actually just put a pot on here, with freshly ground bio-coffee
<charl__> IRL that is
<Kilos> bio coffee?
<charl__> bio/ethical/organic coffee
<charl__> you can buy it here at the albert-heijn (big store chain)
<Kilos> http://www.12daybiocoffeechallenge.com/
<Kilos> whew live and learn
<charl__> i dunno what that is
<charl__> wait lemme find it
<charl__> http://i.imgur.com/eGZRu7b.jpg
<charl__> that is the package exactly
<Kilos> ok
<charl__> has a very nice clean taste
<charl__> and good aroma
<charl__> fairtrade
<Kilos> ive never heard of bio coffee but then i aint been shopping for many years
<charl__> very nice, me gusta
<charl__> whow it's almost dark, time to turn on the lights
<charl__> you will not believe how warm it is here, it's ridiculous
<charl__> i hear people from all over europe, poland, switzerland
<charl__> not just here in NL
<Kilos> Maaz, forecast pretoria
<charl__> today, clear skies, beautiful weather
<Maaz> Kilos: Tuesday: Partly Cloudy. High: 29° C., Tuesday Night: Clear. Low: 15° C., Wednesday: Partly Cloudy. High: 28° C., Wednesday Night: Clear. Low: 14° C., Thursday: Clear. High: 29° C., Thursday Night: Clear. Low: 17° C., Friday: Partly Cloudy. High: 29° C., Friday Night: Mostly Cloudy. Low: 16° C., Saturday: Mostly Cloudy. High: 30° C., Saturday Night:
<Maaz> Mostly Cloudy. Low: 18° C., Sunday: Chance of a Thunderstorm. High: 26° C., Sunday Nig…
<charl__> Maaz: forecast utrecht
<Maaz> charl__: Too many places match utrecht: Utrecht, Netherlands and Utrecht, South Africa
<charl__> Maaz: forecast utrecht netherlands
<Maaz> charl__: Tuesday: Mostly Cloudy. High: 9° C., Tuesday Night: Mostly Cloudy. Low: 4° C., Wednesday: Mostly Cloudy. High: 9° C., Wednesday Night: Rain. Low: 7° C., Thursday: Chance of Rain. High: 10° C., Thursday Night: Partly Cloudy. Low: 6° C., Friday: Chance of Rain. High: 9° C., Friday Night: Partly Cloudy. Low: 7° C., Saturday: Mostly Cloudy. High: 10°
<Maaz> C., Saturday Night: Chance of Rain. Low: 6° C., Sunday: Partly Cloudy. High: 8° C., Su…
<charl__> Maaz: forecast warsaw
<Maaz> charl__: Too many places match warsaw: Warsaw, Illinois; Warsaw, Indiana; Warsaw, Kentucky; Warsaw, Minnesota; Warsaw, Missouri; Warsaw, New York; Warsaw, North Carolina; Warsaw, North Dakota; Warsaw, Ohio; Warsaw, Poland and Warsaw, Virginia
<charl__> Maaz: forecast warsaw poland
<Maaz> charl__: Tuesday: Partly Cloudy. High: 7° C., Tuesday Night: Partly Cloudy. Low: -2° C., Wednesday: Chance of Snow. High: 5° C., Wednesday Night: Partly Cloudy. Low: -2° C., Thursday: Partly Cloudy. High: 1° C., Thursday Night: Partly Cloudy. Low: -2° C., Friday: Mostly Cloudy. High: 4° C., Friday Night: Partly Cloudy. Low: 0° C., Saturday: Mostly Cloudy.
<Maaz> High: 6° C., Saturday Night: Mostly Cloudy. Low: 1° C., Sunday: Mostly Cloudy. High: 6…
<Kilos> wow i was in utrecht za for years. tiny dorpie
<charl__> heh utrecht netherlands is one of the biggest cities in the country
<charl__> i don't live there btw, it's in the middle of the country, i live in the east
<charl__> Maaz: forecast zurich
<Maaz> charl__: Too many places match zurich: Zurich, Kansas; Zurich, Montana and Zurich, Switzerland
<charl__> ffs
<charl__> Maaz: forecast switzerland
<Maaz> charl__: Too many places match switzerland: Aigle; Alpnach Airfield; Altdorf; Basel; Bern-Belp; Chur-Ems; Cimetta; Comprovasco; Corvatsch; Disentis; Fahy; Geneva; Grenchen; Guetsch; Hoernli; Interlaken; Jungfraujoch; La Chaux-De-Fonds; La Dole; Laegern; Lausanne; Le Grand Saint Bernard; Les Eplatures; Locarno Magadino; Locarno Monti; Lugano; Montana; Napf;
<Maaz> Neuchatel; Payerne; Piotta; Plaffeien-Oberschrot; Rheineck-Altenrhein; Robbia; Saentis; Saint Ga…
<Kilos> the one in za was named for your one i think by settlers that came here
<charl__> Maaz: forecast zurich switzerland
<Maaz> charl__: Tuesday: Partly Cloudy. High: 6° C., Tuesday Night: Partly Cloudy. Low: -1° C., Wednesday: Chance of Snow. High: 8° C., Wednesday Night: Mostly Cloudy. Low: -3° C., Thursday: Snow. High: 5° C., Thursday Night: Clear. Low: -2° C., Friday: Chance of Rain. High: 4° C., Friday Night: Mostly Cloudy. Low: 0° C., Saturday: Overcast. High: 5° C., Saturday
<Maaz> Night: Chance of Rain. Low: 1° C., Sunday: Chance of Rain. High: 8° C., Sunday Night:…
<Kilos> how can you say its hot?
<charl__> i mean look at that, 6 degrees.... in switzerland... what? in the middle of the winter?
<charl__> you gotta be kidding me
<charl__> for winter weather this is insane
<charl__> we have 9 degrees here with a forecast of 10-15 degrees for the next week
<Kilos> buncha eskimos
<charl__> no eskimo weather is like -30
<charl__> we're just normal europeans
<Kilos> shame
<charl__> yeah we are frying here, you should feel sorry for us :)
<Kilos> hahaha
<charl__> no i am kidding, today we had beautiful blue skies, unusual for januari, i am very happy
<Kilos> 16/34°c tonight and tomorrow
<Kilos> weather where europeans melt
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> Maaz, seen inetpro 
<Maaz> Kilos: inetpro was last seen 2 days, 21 hours, 39 minutes and 20 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2013-12-29 12:25:23 PST], and has been online on freenode since 2013-12-16 07:52:10 PST
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-01-02
<bduk1> Good morning and happy new year to everyone 
<superfly> morning. anyone else running kitkat yet?
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<superfly> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi bduk werk jy?
<bduk> Ja Kilos  ons arm mense moet mar werk.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> and Rynomster 
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> happy 2014, etc. etc.
<bduk> Hope all you guys and galls have a verry good 2014
<Kilos> ty same there
<Kilos> hi Gotango Xethron 
 * Kilos takes sheep to lands, wbb
<Gotango> Hi Kilos
<plustwo> compliments of the new sean everyone
<plustwo> ^season
<Kilos> hi plustwo ty same there
<plustwo> hi Oom, you well?
<Kilos> yes ty and you?
<Kilos> you never come say hi anymore
<plustwo> i'm good tnx.
<Gotango> hi plustwo
<Gotango> Happy new year guys
<plustwo> Gotango: how do you do?
<Gotango> Good ty and how is you plustwo
<plustwo> i'm very cool, tnx
<Gotango> Thats always good to hear :)
<Kilos> plustwo, Gotango is almost an ubuntero
<plustwo> wow! that's good news Kilos
<plustwo> as of when?
<Kilos> yip. i smile everytime we get a new one
<Kilos> dvd on its way
<plustwo> :)
<Gotango> lol , i hope so
<Gotango> Kilos is a great teacher and greeter :)
<plustwo> couldn't agree better Gotango :)
 * plustwo had a short rest time
<Kilos> plustwo, kick the pro and tell him wake up
<Vince-0> !
<Kilos> !
<plustwo> :) last time i heard from him, he was somewhere in kzn
<Kilos> the swine didnt even tell us
<Kilos> sneak
<plustwo> :)
<Gotango> Kilos i read on the web some ones pc that have the same specs as mine. The cpu when running 12.04 in unity 2D ran at 20% the whole time at idle too. The fan blew hard. I know 12.04 will just work on my pc , but the performance unity ask seems alot windows 7 uses 0% cpu at idle
<Kilos> no man the guys will help you sort it
<Kilos> i used to run something that monitors my use but dont even bother anymore
<Gotango> Can i get Gnome UI in 12.04
<Kilos> and have 12.04 running on a dual core and single core
<Kilos> you can get anything you like
<Gotango> I got  dual core 
<Gotango> Okay cool
<Kilos> there is a thing called mate that installs and runs much faster
<Kilos> but its a bit more data use
<Kilos> i didnt think of it or could have added mate on the dvd
<Kilos> mate uses gnome2 if i remember right
<Gotango> A Xubuntu like interface will be fine for me
<Kilos> i dont like xubuntu
<Gotango> oh okay
<Kilos> mate is fast
<Gotango> Is mate another UI on top of ubuntu
<Kilos> it comes from mint
<Gotango> Okay i see thanks
<Kilos> but try unity first and see
<Kilos> i used mate for a while then decided to give unity a fair trial and got to enjoy it
<Gotango> Yeah i will try Unity in its minimalist version, tweak it so it use less resources and stuff
<Kilos> 20% is nothing man
<Gotango> Its alot for me, my lappies fan starts blowing hard at that number
<Kilos> you will see, using swap makes things faster
<Gotango> You mean Ram swap
<Kilos> there are lots of links to speed things up too if i remember right
<ThatGraemeGuy> wait, what?
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> tell him ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> you never want to be swapping, that's terrible for performance
<Kilos> i thought swap is like a storage place for running stuff thats nbot urgent
<Kilos> so ram concentrates on the immediate needs
<Gotango> I dont use much programs when i'm making web apps. At most 6 running at the same time
<Gotango> So swap wont be such a big issue
<ThatGraemeGuy> slightly true, but swap usage should be minimal in general
<Kilos> it works automatically
<Kilos> let ubuntu decide for you
<ThatGraemeGuy> in a terminal run "free -m" and you can tell from there whether you have enough ram
<Kilos> lemme see
<ThatGraemeGuy> if you need more, get more. don't rely on swap to make up for ram shortfall
<Gotango> Okay good
<ThatGraemeGuy> disks are an order of magnitude slower than ram
<Gotango> Sadly i cant get more Ram, only a rocket scientist can open this lappy lol
<Kilos>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<Kilos> Mem:          1475       1379         96          0         55        745
<Kilos> -/+ buffers/cache:        578        896
<Kilos> Swap:         4761          0       4761
<Kilos> what does that tell you ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> Gotango:  what model is it? they usually have a little panel that you can access the ram slots via
<Gotango> but another 1GB will be pretty helpful
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: looks good
<Kilos> yay
<ThatGraemeGuy> if free+cache is very low you have a problem
<Kilos> ah
<ThatGraemeGuy> 1379 "used" also includes the amount allocated to buffers and cache
<ThatGraemeGuy> if apps need memory, kernel will happily un-cache stuff from ram
<Gotango> ThatGraemeGuy its a 2009 Compaq laptop
<Gotango> Cant see a ram slot anywhere
<Kilos> thats what i say Gotango let ubuntu decide what to use and then see
<Kilos> underneath is normally the ram cover
<ThatGraemeGuy> ow, that sucks
<Kilos> hasnt that lappy got a ram cover?
<Gotango> Nope i can only remove the battery and HD
<Kilos> ouch
<Kilos> what make is it lemme google
<Gotango> Its got minority report year 3000 screws in i never saw such screws lol
<Gotango> Nothing in my electrician case is able to tackle that
<Kilos> ya they terrible things to open with all the screws and plastic clip in places
<Kilos> jewelers screwdrivers
<Gotango> A Compaq 615
<Gotango> lol :D
<Gotango> A desktop pc will be better , but with the power going off here at unpredictable times. I cant afford a UPS now , maybe in future
<Kilos> i have power off probs too
<Kilos> luckily ext4 handles it well
<Gotango> I can imagine where you live its a problem
<Gotango> thats good
<Kilos> cant find where it is but that lappy is upgradable to 8g ram looks like
<Kilos> http://is.gd/Wba4tz
<Kilos> they want you to take it to hp peeps looks like
<Gotango> Yeah , but only qualified people can do anything physicaly technical to this lappy lol. Strange its not the case with most other laptop makers
<Gotango> Its a good one though , has worked 4 years 15 hours a day. Parts still works perfectly
<Kilos> hp make quality normally
<Kilos> http://www.crucial.com/upgrade/HP+-+Compaq-memory/Compaq+Series/Compaq+615-upgrades.html
<Kilos> there is a video on how to install ram
<Kilos> but vids eat data
<ThatGraemeGuy> I have an hp i bought in april 2008
<ThatGraemeGuy> been dropped countless times, 2 water spills and even a cup of coffee
<ThatGraemeGuy> still alive and kicking
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> they make good stuff
<ThatGraemeGuy> the cup of coffee necessitated a keyboard replacement though
<Gotango> lol ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy, look at that link please
<Gotango> Thanks Kilos will check and see if i can find a way to reach the ram port and get another 1GB in there hopefully
<Kilos> on the left is installing memory
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh cool, thats useful
<Kilos> it will work with 1g but 2 will be much better
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh, that video is a dell
<ThatGraemeGuy> lol
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> maybe the dell is the same, thats a hp link
<Gotango> Hmm
<Gotango> I see R200 for 1Gb Ram . Will any laptop ram module work on all models
<ThatGraemeGuy> no
<Gotango> That sucks
<Kilos> they clash
<Kilos> i have the same prob on my desktop
<Kilos> gotta be same make
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://h18004.www1.hp.com/products/quickspecs/productbulletin.html#spectype=worldwide&type=html&docid=13302
<Gotango> oh well i dont need alot of ram for now. When i get a new pc i will make sure theres atleast 4GB in it
<Kilos> lemme try my single core pc with 1g ram
<ThatGraemeGuy> you need DDR2 667MHz or DDR2 800MHz
<Gotango> Aah thanks ThatGraemeGuy, DDR2 vs DDR3 :)
<Kilos> 12.04 works ok on 1g ram
<Kilos> and lappies are normally a bit faster than desktops
<ThatGraemeGuy> um no
<Gotango> Thanks Kilos , how does the cpu handle it
<Gotango> percentage wise
<Kilos> fine
<Kilos> just a bit slower then 1.5g
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: performance is down to hardware specs, it has nothing to do with form factor
<Kilos> i dont understand ThatGraemeGuy 
<Gotango> Aah then the dual core will help a bit
<ThatGraemeGuy> <Kilos> and lappies are normally a bit faster than desktops
<ThatGraemeGuy> that is just a silly claim to make
<Kilos> oh i said that because my sons slower lappy worked faster than his desktop
<ThatGraemeGuy> that has to do with the hardware, not the fact that its a laptop
<Kilos> oh i see what you say
<Kilos> well lappy has everything internal not addon modules
<ThatGraemeGuy> it doesn't matter
<Gotango> Kilos are you sure the remastersys dvd will install the same as a regular installer disc. Since its based on a OS thats already installed
<ThatGraemeGuy> don't make generalised statements like that, there are too many factors that just make the statement plain wrong
<Kilos> yessir
<Gotango> Okay thanks
<Kilos> i have installed a few times with remastersys dvds
<Gotango> Nice, i will like a dual boot at first with windows and ubuntu
<Kilos> i dunno how long postage takes. i think about a week
<Gotango> No worries , i waited 2 weeks for a parcel to arrive from portugal
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy, is there a command to check cpu usage
<Gotango> So this will be quicker
<ThatGraemeGuy> top
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://ubuntu-for-humans.blogspot.com/2009/12/how-to-use-top-and-htop-commands-to.html
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> stupid modem timed out again
<Gotango> wb Kilos
<Kilos> ty
<Gotango> yw
<Kilos> save this link Gotango 
<Kilos> http://sms.postoffice.co.za/TrackingParcels/
<Kilos> its at tswane hub now
<Gotango> Yep, i already got it on my browser speeddial Kilos. Saw it there earlier
<Gotango> Thanks
<Gotango> What kind of software did you include on the dvd
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> one of them modem days
<Gotango> Kilos is pppconfig enough to connect a usb modem 
<Kilos> the software should be automatically installed
<Kilos> network manager
<Gotango> Not my usb stick got stock windows software
<Kilos> i hope it sees your modem
<Kilos> i had some probs with a foreign modem
<Kilos> ubuntu doesnt install the modem
<Kilos> you plug it in and network manager should see it
<Gotango> I will google a bit and see if it will work
<Gotango> Thats good
<Kilos> there is also sakis3g that works when nothing else does
<Kilos> 12.04 had some probs with auto enable connecting but i have a script that fixes it
<Gotango> I will try that if network manager dont see my modem, and this aswell http://askubuntu.com/questions/179324/huawei-e173-on-ubuntu-12-04
<Kilos> but not all modems give probs
<Gotango> Yip , will have to see what happens :0
<Gotango> :)
<Kilos> hehe
<Gotango> lol 0 and ) are on the same key 
<Kilos> is that e173 before the e220
<Gotango> Not sure what model number modem i got , i just typed " Kanguru modem ubuntu 12.04" 
<Kilos> stop worrying man. we will sort the probs if and when they arise
<Gotango> But the help should work if i ever need it
<Gotango> lol atleast i want an internet connection on ubuntu before problems arise
<Kilos> the dvd will see it
<Gotango> I hope so :)
<Kilos> just dont let the install try upgrade while installing
<Kilos> i install without connecting online
<Gotango> No i dont want to connect to the internet when it installs
<Kilos> good
<Gotango> Will it show options to disable that
<Kilos> when you start the install there is a place to tick but usb modem dont work till you go the new mobile connection route with network manager
<Kilos> so only do that after reboot
<Gotango> Thats good. Yeah i saw that mobile broadband connection thing on a forum
<Gotango> So i will get the connection up after install and reboot. Hopefully it works as expected
<Kilos> it shows nicely in that link you put here
<Kilos> if you install reboot then plug it in the new mobile broadband connection should throw a popup window
<Gotango> great! will double cross those bridges when i get there
<Kilos> or even leave it plugged in while installing but dont enter the broadband info to connect then it should see it while doing hardware check
<Gotango> It sounds best to have it in while ubuntu is installing
<Kilos> there now i should stay online
<Kilos> changed modems
<Gotango> wb
<Gotango> thats good
<Kilos> e220 got some timeout prob
<Gotango> I dont think i got that one. Mine never times out. Atleast when i keep the ip blank
<Kilos> no its this old maodem
<Kilos> modem
<Kilos> even timesout on win7
<Gotango> oh okay
<Kilos> some internal thing i think
<Kilos> one day ill get a new modem
<Gotango> yeah maybe, a hardware or software issue
<Kilos> first saving for modern motherboard and cpu
<Kilos> cpus cost a fortune
<Gotango> yeah , i used to dream of having a intel core i7 back in 2007
<Gotango> but too expensive at that time
<Kilos> i7 still are expensive
<Gotango> Yes true
<Kilos> 3 to 3.5 grand
<Kilos> even an i3 is R1159
<Gotango> One can always overclock a lower range cpu, but does'nt sound like a good idea
<Kilos> i think for basic stuff an i3 with 4g ram is fine
<Kilos> only serious gamers that need more i think
<Gotango> Yeah those specs will do fine for todays games too , but at lower graphics settings
<Kilos> i dunno all the ins and outs. im a hardware type
<Kilos> what you cant fix with a hammer isnt worth fixing
<Gotango> I play an online highscore game called Tricky truck all the time and have to set the 3D settings to no shaders, but then again my lappy specs are bad
<Gotango> lol true :)
<Gotango> They should make a place where people can smash old pc's and appliances with hammers, will make tons of money lol
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i collect old pcs others throw away
<Gotango> You can make like google and connect all of them u into a super pc :)
<Kilos> i dunno how to do that
<Kilos> but this dual core works kiff
<Gotango> There are special software needed to make that happen i think, plus cables 
<Gotango> yeah the more cores the better 
<Kilos> i dunno why they dont use xbox and ps3 cpus
<Kilos> they got like 8 cores i think
<Kilos> but nowhere to add ram
<Gotango> true , maybe too expensive to produce
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> Maaz, hurry
<Maaz> Making decent coffee is an art Kilos and should never be rushed
<Kilos> superfly, what doing?
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> lag here today
<Kilos> !
<Vince-0> Sup
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> maybe an early night might bring more peeps here tomorrow
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-01-03
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
<Kilos> 16WABVKC2, waar is jou niek?
<Kilos> ai! ek sukkel met julle
<Kilos> en waar is die mazal?
<16WABVKC2> More almal.
<Kilos> maak reg daai niek man
<Kilos> hoe gaanit?
<16WABVKC2> Wat gaan nou aan hoekom is 16WABVKC2 my nick???
<Kilos>  tik net /nick bduk
<16WABVKC2> Goed en daar Kilos , Mazal hou nog bietjie vakansie. Sal Maandag terug wees as die lewe hou
<Kilos> dis beter
<Kilos> als goed hier dankie
<bduk1> EK het hom nie gebreek nie
<bduk1> die nick ding
<Kilos> miskien die dondervoel
<bduk1> Ek sal hom ook graag wil laat voel as ek hom kry
<Kilos> nee man voël
<bduk1> o ok
<Kilos> harde werk om dit te doen
<Kilos> dondervoël=thinderbird
<Kilos> thunderbird
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 psychicist 
<psychicist> hi Kilos 
<Vince-0> hi guyz
<Kilos> Vince-0, can you tell me please. a graphics card that has a 64bit bus will work on a 32bit pc wont it?
<Kilos> is the 64bit only on the card
<Vince-0> yep
<Vince-0> 32bit OS installed?
<Kilos> ya pc cant handle 64bit
<Kilos> ty
<magespawn> good day all and happy new year
<kbmonkey> good day magespawn and the same to you
<magespawn> long time, how are things?
<Kilos> hi magespawn wb
<Kilos> yo kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> the more things change the more they stay the same
<magespawn> hey Kilos 
<Kilos> everything of the best for 2014 for you guys
<Kilos> less work and more money for starters
<magespawn> well that sounds like a good thing
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> the law of energy conservation says you cannot get more money with less work
<kbmonkey> I'd rather have less money then thank you XD
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> like a sarge inna army
<magespawn> it is possible to get more money for less work, as long as it the right kind of work
<Kilos> those above worry about all the decisions and those below run and suffer
<magespawn> usually need skills and responsibility 
<kbmonkey> reality is I'd not mind having no money if I could self sustain.
<Kilos> wbb tonight. gonna play aoe a bit
<Kilos> haha you still here magespawn and kbmonkey 
<Kilos> thats good
<magespawn> i did leave and join again
<Kilos> aha
<magespawn> gotta go and check a wifi point quickly brb
<Kilos> ok
<magespawn> right sorted
<magespawn> it is home time
<Kilos> later then
<magespawn> cheers
<oupateddie> Helooo
<oupateddie> Happy new year to all
<Kilos> yo oupateddie 
<Kilos> same to you
<Kilos> oupateddie, what did you break?
<oupateddie> Broke my virg.... oh no 
<Kilos> hehe
<theblazehen> hi
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> oh and hi Kilos
<Kilos> wb inetpro you  supposed to tell us when you going away man
<Kilos> happy new year
<inetpro> sorry oom, dankie oom, was afk 
<Kilos> lol
<theblazehen> hi inetpro 
 * inetpro had a massive migraine yesterday 
<Kilos> ouch
<inetpro> the rain now staying away again?
<inetpro> just 1mm yesterday
<inetpro> happy new year to everyone here btw
<inetpro> didn't realise I was gone for three days already
<Kilos> ya naughty
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> not ai! man. you supposed to let us know before you go anywhere
 * inetpro was gone?
<Kilos> ya natal i hear
<inetpro> uh, wat jy waar kry?
<Kilos> i even did n ctcp ping but you blocked that off somehow
<inetpro> haha
<inetpro> and then?
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> then i asked your colleadues
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> colleagues
<Kilos> daai goed
<Kilos> Maaz, spell colleagues
<Maaz> Kilos: Suggestions: Colleague or colleague
<inetpro> hmm... and them colleagues lied and told you I'm in kzn?
<Kilos> oh they lied?
<Kilos> grrr
 * inetpro didn't tell anyone that he was planning to skip the country
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> where did you go?
<inetpro> it's a secret
<Kilos> ok jou beurt is jou beurt
<inetpro> Kilos: just joking
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> :-)
 * inetpro was actually down in a very hot Pietermaritzburg for a funeral yesterday
<Kilos> whew
<inetpro> all happened very quickly without much planning 
 * inetpro wbb
<charl_> good evening
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> inetpro: Righto
<inetpro> charl_: hello
<charl_> hi inetpro 
<charl_> this is looking awesome: http://camlistore.org/
<charl_> i am really keen to start playing with it
<charl_> part of the reason is that brad fitzpatrick is behind it
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_ and inetpro!
<inetpro> Maaz: dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier inetpro my vriend
<charl_> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl_: Sure
<charl_> hi Xethron 
<charl_> i also like this short talk by brett slatkin http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1f5RJ8daolg
<charl_> now finally i have somewhere to point people to when they ask me why i don't use facebook/twitter
<charl_> btw, talking about videos, did those videos of stallman ever make it online?
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<charl_> hi Kilos 
 * oupateddie looks into the room and sees a lot of people...
<charl_> hi oupateddie 
<charl_> have you people seen this? http://codeafrica.org/github-africa/
<oupateddie> Hey guys what must I do to simulate Silverlight for online playing of certain streams?
<Kilos> we still min. but hopefully will grow this year
<charl_> oupateddie: http://www.mono-project.com/Moonlight
<charl_> i don't know if it's 100% compatible with silverlight though
<oupateddie> charl_ have tried that but when you click play on a site it reverts back to asking to install Silverlight.... Typical Microsoft BS
<charl_> yeah sorry to hear
<charl_> linux does not make a great gaming platform unless if you're going for linux-compatible games
<charl_> which there are a lot of afaik
<charl_> today i was busy experimenting with pidgin and sipe against a microsoft lync server
<charl_> working really well, except voip doesn't work
<charl_> but i can chat to people, add contacts, and presence notification is working perfectly too
<charl_> i was testing it with one of my colleagues, he was running the official lync client on his android phone
<charl_> have a good evening all
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-01-04
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> oh my only 23 peeps here and 6 afk
<psychicist> morning Kilos 
<Kilos> happy new year  cocooncrash . i hope all well there by you
<Kilos> hi psychicist 
<psychicist> I
<psychicist> have just woken up
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> lol
<psychicist> I guess that's why I accidentally hit the return key
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> our poor channel is very shrunk today
<psychicist> what happened?
<Kilos> i dunno
<Kilos> oh maybe saterday is shopping day and first sat of the year could be worse
<psychicist> indeed
<psychicist> they've all gone crazy at the supermarket and the shopping mall
<psychicist> at 9 am even
<Kilos> well lets hope thats the reason. but normally they only come on late avy and evening
<Kilos> found a lekker tool to get stuff off old cds
<Kilos> dvdisaster
<Kilos> made a new iso of red alert so will go try it on xp some time
<inetpro> good morning
<Kilos> wbb later. i go play on xp a bit
<Kilos> ohi inetpro 
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> hello Kilos
<Kilos> nice to see you here on sat morning
<Kilos> thats why i was going to xp. we only 2 here
<inetpro> Kilos: what do you spray on tomatoes with red spider infestation? 
<Kilos> crash kid dont answer me anymore
<Kilos> oh wait
<Kilos> maybe lebasid or something
<Kilos> sec i ask sis
<inetpro> they killing all my beautiful tomatoes
<Kilos> malathion or malasol she says
<Kilos> do the leaves go yellow?
<inetpro> my wife is busy cooking up a magic potion to deal with them naturally
<inetpro> leaves turn white
<Kilos> you can give me the recipe too please
<inetpro> lantana and blackjacks
<Kilos> look under the leaves for tiny white fly
<inetpro> no it's a red spider
<Kilos> throw kaki bush in too
<inetpro> spinning a web all around the leaves
<Kilos> aha ya thats bad
<Kilos> i had them on my rue as well
<Kilos> just wiped all leaves and stems with hands till plant was clean and then new leaves grew
<inetpro> kaki bush is not blackjack?
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> but just simmer as well not boil fast
<Kilos> boiling kills something
<inetpro> good point
<inetpro> how long?
<Kilos> you get blackjack with fine leaves and roundish leaves
<Kilos> about 10 mins then leave to cool down
<Kilos> and the oily layer on the cool product must be used with the water
<Kilos> gotta shake it up some
<inetpro> ah
<inetpro> ty
<Kilos> or scoop it off with soup spoon and throw in spray can the strain the rest
<Kilos> anytime
<Kilos> s/the/then
<Kilos> hi Rynomster 
<theblazehen> hi Kilos, all
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<theblazehen> Kilos, charl been here lately?
<Kilos> ya yesterday
<Kilos> Maaz, seen charl_
<Maaz> Kilos: charl_ was last seen 13 hours, 59 minutes and 43 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2014-01-03 20:57:32 SAST], and has been offline on freenode since 2014-01-03 20:57:33 SAST
<SilverCode> morning
<Kilos> hi SilverCode 
<Kilos> whew slowly looking better
<Kilos> still no chanserv
<charl_> good morning
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<Kilos> theblazehen, ^^
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
<Maaz> Kilos: There's already a pot on. If you ask nicely, maybe you can have a cup
<charl_> how's it going
<Kilos> eek
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay
<theblazehen> hey charl
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<theblazehen> ty Kilos 
<Kilos> np
<charl_> hi theblazehen 
<charl_> i'm doing well thanks
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_ and Kilos!
<theblazehen> charl_, hows your markup/ markdown/ whatever thing doing?
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> ok you guys look after the channel. i go fight xp
<charl_> theblazehen: last week i finished my first version which is basically just markdown further manipulated using jsoup
<charl_> theblazehen: next i can start on my own language and parser, i was hoping to start on it this coming week
<theblazehen> charl nice :)
<charl_> the current version of charl.eu is generated using it, wait lemme pastebin it
<theblazehen> awesome :) checking it now
<charl_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6689926/
<charl_> sorry the code is looking terrible, i have not cleaned it up at all
<charl_> it was a quick hack-together thing
<theblazehen> ty
<charl_> the interview with julian assange was interesting http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzhtGvSflEk
<charl_> from the recent 30c3 in hamburg
<charl_> although if they carry on like that the whole world is going to get paranoid of sysadmins
<charl_> fortunately i'm a developer and not a sysadmin :)
<charl_> hi psychicist 
<psychicist> hi charl_ 
<psychicist> haha
<charl_> the above was a comment on the recent video from 30c3 about julian assange
<charl_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzhtGvSflEk
<charl_> i said "although if they carry on like that the whole world is going to get paranoid of sysadmins"
<charl_> wb Kilos 
<Kilos> ty charl_ i give up with xp on here
<charl_> what xp why do you even bother
<charl_> xp is ancient more than 10 years old
<Kilos> ya man i wanted to play red alert
<Kilos> but it cant find a stupid file thats part of the install
<Kilos> even downloaded a kernel32.dll and changed to that version but still same
<Kilos> grrrr
<Kilos> now i give up and have an avy nap or read
<charl_> oh i see, for gaming
<charl_> yeah i think a lot of people still do that
<charl_> i also need to go and do the real life thing
<charl_> have a good weekend all
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<Kilos> psychicist, you still at home or went back again?
<psychicist> Kilos, I am still at my mother's, I'll go back in two days
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> hi spinza 
<spinza> hey how are you?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<spinza> good good
<Kilos> rather warm. hope it rains some
<Squirm> hello
<Kilos> hi Squirm hows you?
<Squirm> good thanks Kilos, yourself?\
<Kilos> good ty
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<magespawn> good evening all
#ubuntu-za 2014-01-05
<Kilos> morning Private_User magespawn and others
<Private_User> morning Kilos
<Private_User> Happy New year to all
<Kilos> ty and the same to you
<magespawn> Good Morning Kilos Private_User 
<Private_User> morning magespawn
<Squirm> morning
<magespawn> hey squirm
<magespawn> anyone here know Joomla?
<magespawn> it looks like my employers website has been compromised again
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Squirm> magespawn: I know it a little, but definitely not enough to help you with that
<magespawn> looks like the whole account of the server has been changed, can't log in to the joomla or the cpanel
<Squirm> joomla shouldn't be able to change the cpanel password
<Kilos> ai
<Squirm> but if they got the cpanel password, they could probably edit Joomla's mysql db and change the password
<Kilos> looks like a common prob
<Kilos> http://www.ogosense.com/blog/is-your-joomla-site-hacked-now-what
<magespawn> i do not think it has, what i mean is, i have passwords to both, and neither work
<Squirm> maybe do a password reset on cpanel, use the forgot my password or something on the account, or send in a ticket
<Squirm> then reset Joomlas password
<Squirm> bbiab
<magespawn> Kilos I think that this is not a hack, usually with a hack they cracker would put something up in its place
<Kilos> not just change passwd to make life hard for you
<Kilos> ?
<magespawn> Squirm, support ticker already sent, but i am not the name on the account so life is going to get interesting
<Kilos> google is full of that with joomla
<magespawn> no do not think so Kilos, this is the website www.bonamanzi.co.za
<magespawn> and the host is in the states, i think
<Kilos> cant you adduser as admin and start that way?
<magespawn> so support is going to take awhile
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> if you have to always fix the thing you better get admin permissions once its going again
<magespawn> yup the previous IT guy for the group apparently walked out in December, so life is about to get very interesting
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> isnt joomla what Symmetri1 uses
<magespawn> just got a reply, they cannot assist me as my email address is not the one that is listed for the account
<Kilos> time for him to be of help
<magespawn> no idea
<Kilos> ai!
<magespawn> i think i have to get control of the account before i can even attempt to do anything
<Kilos> do you know whose email addy was used
<Kilos> contact him 
<Kilos> then get a reset to his mail and go on from there
<Kilos> unless its him doing the dirty
<magespawn> might very well be
<magespawn> so life is about to get very interesting
<Kilos> and yeah you need full control if its your problem
<Kilos> bad news when peeps just walk out of a job
<Kilos> wbb
<SilverCode> morning
<Kilos> hi SilverCode 
<Squirm> Because I'm such a fan of live music, I'm trying to promote local bands in different areas. If you know of anyone who is in a band or you yourself want to join, https://www.facebook.com/groups/gigirc/members/ - I'm going to start off by creating Facebook events for gigs. I'm also going to try compile a list of venues that can be used. So the more people there, the merrier
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<Squirm> mwahaha
<Squirm> got a drip filter coffee machine for christmas from my parents
<Squirm> and then I bought coffee yesterday
<Squirm> it's so good
<Squirm> back to Treverton
<Squirm> will bbl
<Squirm> work tomorrow
<Kilos> go safe Squirm 
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> where are the clever peeps
<Kilos> im trying to make a win me boot stick with unetbootin but something dont work
 * Squirm looks around
<magespawn> from what win Kilos?
<Kilos> windows millenium magespawn 
<Kilos> i tried to cp all off the cd like i do with ubuntu and then used unetbootin to make the stick but it dont boot
<Kilos> like when initramfs is missing
<Kilos> millenium and xp cant install from the dvdrw
<Kilos> win7 is from same dvd
<Kilos> grrr
<magespawn> i never used millennium, there must be something missing
<Kilos> the funny thing is
<Kilos> i can fdisk from 98 and me but once done they cant install or format. like it dont see the cd in the dvd thing
<Kilos> grrrr some more
<magespawn> the unetbootin page says you have to use a .iso file
<magespawn> maybe the dvd drive is broken
<Kilos> no man its new and win7 is installing from it
<Kilos> its win me and xp that cant
<Kilos> and i need me if i want to play ra1
<Kilos> i crashed all my ubuntu's here by trying to run RA in wine
<Kilos> had to install gdm from cli and fsck from 12.04 to fix my 10.10
<Kilos> last time i ever try wine
<Kilos> 12.04 kept rebooting to the password enter window
<Kilos> so lightdm was messed up
<Kilos> need to find a supplier of cdroms methinks
<Kilos> all i can find are external cdroms
<Squirm> Kilos: afaik you can't do it
<Squirm> as in, use your flash disk to boot from into Windows ME
<Squirm> I've had the same issue with XP
<Squirm> you can however use unetbootin to boot something like Win7
<Kilos> yeah i been trying all day squirm. the funny part is how come they boot and do fdisk but no more
<Kilos> grrr
<Squirm> what do you mean boot and do fdisk?
<Squirm> fdisk is a linux thing
<Kilos> but at least i didnt have to reinstall ubuntu this time. learned to fix some things
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> fdisk is the dos way of partitioning a drive
<Kilos> hi psychicist 
<psychicist> hi Kilos 
<magespawn> hey all, have any of you tried this website before https://www.edx.org
<magespawn> ?
<magespawn> any who, i am off for the night, see you tomorrow everyone
<Kilos> hi SmilyBorg wb
<SmilyBorg> Hey Kilos
<inetpro_> hmm...
<inetpro> guten abend
<inetpro> Kilos: wat gaan aan?
<Kilos-> hmm...
<inetpro> en nou?
<Kilos-> net splits en goed
<Kilos-> wens dit wil kom reen
<Kilos-> maaz het gedooi
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> ja, nogal warm vandag gewees
<Kilos-> ja
<inetpro> reen is altyd welkom
<Kilos-> veral hier by ons
<Kilos-> daar is jou twee ook weg
<inetpro> cocooncrash: what happened wit Maaz?
<inetpro> with as well
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> yesterday even chanserv died
<inetpro> sjow
<Kilos> was left with on georgl and i here
<Kilos> did you see the message from freenode inetpro ?
<inetpro> Maaz: wb
<Maaz> Thank you so much inetpro my good good friend
<inetpro> cocooncrash: thanks
<Kilos> waiting for 11pm to do 60m upgrade
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<magespawn> hey Klos
<magespawn> Kilos, 
<magespawn> lol
<magespawn> should stay asleep
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> magespawn: hello
<Kilos> im doing an upgrade
<magespawn> hey inetpro
<magespawn> long time
<magespawn> cool beans Kilos 
<inetpro> yep, you been scarce
<magespawn> going to scarcer, if things go my way tomorrow
<magespawn> but we will see
<inetpro> why?
<Kilos> sjoe
<magespawn> might be moving up to more work responsibility
<inetpro> sjoe
<Kilos> whew
<inetpro> magespawn: don't forget about us here
<Kilos> you better still attend meets
<Kilos> 28th of this month
<Kilos> fly has plans
<magespawn> i will do my best
<Kilos> better than that
<magespawn> ja oom
<Kilos> dont let joomla beat you down
<Kilos> i miss you man
<magespawn> i appreciate the sentiment
<magespawn> i don't  think joomla will, hopefull it will take more than that 
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> right off again bedtime
<Kilos> sleep tight magespawn 
<magespawn> good night
<Kilos> night peeps. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-12-29
<bduk> Morning everyone
<nuvolari> o/ oh hi
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning peeps
<nuvolari> o/ hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<nuvolari> everyone seems asleep still
<nuvolari> :P
<bduk> Anyone using tapatalk with this forum that can help me set it up?
<Kilos> morning all
<bduk> More Kilos 
<Kilos> hi bduk 
<bduk> Hoe gaan dit vanmore?
<Kilos> kop nie lekker vandag nie, en daar?
<bduk> Hoe so? Diekant net bietjie min gereen.
<Kilos> ai! die ding besluit self waneer dit wil pein
<bduk> Ai nie lekker nie
<Kilos> miskien van te veel buite werk gister
<Kilos> sal dink daaroor
<bduk> Hmmm dit kom van Sondag werk
<bduk> My ma se altyd 'n Sabat steek hou geen week
<Kilos> ja
<Kilos> plaas  werk het nie sondae nie
<bduk> Ja dis waar 
<bduk> Ek ken maar te goed
<theblazehen_> hi
<Kilos> hi theblazehen_ 
<theblazehen_> Compiling stuff using a with a USB disk in USB1.1 mode..
<theblazehen_> And 2 GB of ram
<ThatGraemeGuy> mmm nice
<magespawn> good day all
<magespawn> and Kilos 
<ThatGraemeGuy> phew, got to love LVM
<Kilos> hi magespawn ThatGraemeGuy , sorry was busy cooking
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<charl> good afternoon
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
<Kilos> hi charl 
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay
<magespawn> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> magespawn: Yessir
<magespawn> Maaz large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you magespawn
<magespawn> Maaz ty
<Maaz> You are welcome magespawn
<magespawn> long day
<magespawn> ThatGraemeGuy: why? disaster recovery
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl, Kilos and magespawn!
<Kilos> Maaz: ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: No problem
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> hi magespawn 
<ThatGraemeGuy> magespawn: no, migrating from 2-disk RAID1 to 4-disk RAID10 without tearing down completely and rebuilding
<Kilos> sjoe
<magespawn> hi charl
<magespawn> ThatGraemeGuy: does LVM just allow you to change the raid type once the disk are installed?
<ThatGraemeGuy> not exactly
<ThatGraemeGuy> what i'm doing is a bit dirty
<ThatGraemeGuy> I start with 2-disks, raid1 with lvm on top of the md device
<ThatGraemeGuy> add 2 disks, build a new raid10 with only 2 devices & 2 flagged as "missing"
<ThatGraemeGuy> yes, technically this is only a raid0 at this stage
<ThatGraemeGuy> then migrate the entire lvm vg from the old raid to the new
<ThatGraemeGuy> remove the old raid from lvm
<ThatGraemeGuy> disassemble the old raid, and add its partitions to the new one, replacing the "missing" devices
<ThatGraemeGuy> the only downtime is 5 mins to add the 2 new disks, and then a quick reboot after doing some housekeeping
<ThatGraemeGuy> the second reboot is optional but i like to do it to ensure i didn't render it unbootable
<ThatGraemeGuy> wouldn't want to realise that a few months down the line only, whenever the next reboot happens to occur
<ThatGraemeGuy> i should also mention that the data on this server is not critical, so i'm doing this without doing a proper backup first, which would normally be a big no-no
<ThatGraemeGuy> in fact it is one of our backup servers that i'm expanding
<magespawn> does the raid then use the old information/partitions to rebuild the info across the raid?
<ThatGraemeGuy> mmmm i don't understand the question :-/
<ThatGraemeGuy> at which stage do you mean?
<magespawn> you have two disk with info on them and two empty disks?
<magespawn> the original raid 1 and the new disks?
<ThatGraemeGuy> yes
<magespawn> so when all the hardware is added the raid should be four disks, the two new disks mirroring the original two?
<ThatGraemeGuy> no
<ThatGraemeGuy> here's a step by step, let me know where you don't follow
<ThatGraemeGuy> i add 2 disks
<magespawn> right
<ThatGraemeGuy> wait before that even
<ThatGraemeGuy> the 2 original disks have 2 partitions each, a small one that is used in raid1 for /boot, and the rest another raid1 which is managed by lvm
<ThatGraemeGuy> then i add 2 disks and partition them exactly the same
<ThatGraemeGuy> the 2 small partitions on the new disks are added to the original raid1 that is mounted on /boot
<ThatGraemeGuy> so now you have a raid1 with 4 devices used for /boot
<ThatGraemeGuy> and a raid1 with 2 devices from the original disks
<ThatGraemeGuy> are you still with me? :)
<magespawn> yes
<ThatGraemeGuy> now i create a new md device, raid10
<ThatGraemeGuy> configured it as a 4-device md, but with 2 component devices missing
<ThatGraemeGuy> so mdadm --create /dev/md2 --level=10 --raid-devices=4 /dev/sdc1 /dev/sdd1 missing missing
<ThatGraemeGuy> or whatvever
<ThatGraemeGuy> so now i have a "raid10" device, which is actually only raid0 for now because of the missing devices
<ThatGraemeGuy> follow?
<magespawn> yes
<ThatGraemeGuy> right, then you do "pvcreate /dev/md2"
<ThatGraemeGuy> then "vgextend -v vg0 /dev/md2"
<ThatGraemeGuy> and now LVM can use the new raid for the volume group vg0
<ThatGraemeGuy> still with me?
<ThatGraemeGuy> vg0 already existed, and was using the old raid device /dev/md1
<magespawn> right
<ThatGraemeGuy> cool
<ThatGraemeGuy> then you do "pvmove /dev/md1 /dev/md2"
<ThatGraemeGuy> this tells lvm to physically move the data to the new raid device
<magespawn> neat way of doing it
<magespawn> i am going to have to play around with that a bit 
<ThatGraemeGuy> once that is done i tell lvm to stop using the old raid
<ThatGraemeGuy> at that point the old raid is unused, and lvm is living completely on the new raid
<ThatGraemeGuy> then i just stop/remove the old raid device, and add the 2 underlying partitions to the new raid10 device, and it starts rebuilding the md device
<bushtech> ThatGraemeGuy, I have often thought about taking my  2 drive Raid1 up to a 4 drive setup. Is it possible to have the OS setup separate on a small (ssd?)drive  ie a 3 drive setup? Should simplify drive management
<bushtech> I fear my /boot drive failing
<ThatGraemeGuy> sure you can do that
<ThatGraemeGuy> assuming you have enough sata ports, etc obviously
<ThatGraemeGuy> but from a software perspective yes that's entirely doable
<bushtech> Aaah, good to know 
<bushtech> Thanks
<ThatGraemeGuy> np
<magespawn> ThatGraemeGuy: thanks for the lesson
<ThatGraemeGuy> you're welcome
<bushtech> yes, enough ports is an essential
<ThatGraemeGuy> if i wasn't so lazy i'd do a nice blog post step-by-step kinda thing :-D
<magespawn> i have never worked with any type of raid, so it is good to have some insight
<ThatGraemeGuy> install virtualbox and start playing around
<ThatGraemeGuy> create some small virtual hard disks and build raid on them
<magespawn> that was a bit harsh, i just asked a question no need to disconnect me
<ThatGraemeGuy> hehe
<ThatGraemeGuy> didn't even see the question, fwiw
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> software only supports com and lpt for printing, hardware only has usb for printing
<magespawn> how do i redirect the com to the usb?
<magespawn> in windows
<ThatGraemeGuy> lol "in windows"
<ThatGraemeGuy> wrong channel :P
<magespawn> indeed thought i would just ask anyway
<magespawn> i'll take a stop through there at some point
<magespawn> home time later all
<Vince-0> Yuss this place is empty 
<Kilos> lol hiya Vince-0 
<Vince-0> Hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hows things by you?
<Vince-0> mkay, in the office bored as all hell
<Vince-0> messing with irssi
<Kilos> bored isnt good
<Vince-0> I tried my hand at running a Ruby app on Asterisk but meh
<Vince-0> bad documentation is always a problem for newbs
<Vince-0> now, I'm bored but at least its home time
<Kilos> good, dont be so scarce'
<Vince-0> I have been a bit busy with stuffs - holiday, starting a company
<Kilos> compliments of the season to you too
<Vince-0> have to travel to see friends, family, weddings
<Vince-0> and to you
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> starting your own company?
<Vince-0> ya boet, can't be working for the man all my life
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> hard to get going though
<Vince-0> did you manage to get anything out of that hardware  ?
<Kilos> yip ty but most only accept windows
<Kilos> and the ram was a godsend
<Kilos> so added 512m to the 128
<Kilos> hehe
<Vince-0> I had to find some DDR-400 RAM for an old server
<Kilos> then gave that pc to my sis
<Kilos> oh my
<Vince-0> who only mostly accepts windows?
<Kilos> there was only one 512 in the pile
<Kilos> the drives
<Kilos> 6 work with windows on
<Kilos> and i have kde on the 1TB but had to not use the first 100g
<Vince-0> ooh, that stuffs probably been dropped a few times
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> was fun working through them all
<Vince-0> k,
<Vince-0> I must be off - more InRealLife stuff to do
<Vince-0> chat soon
<Kilos> go well
<Kilos> and ty again
<Vince-0> kk
<Kilos> hi abmo1324 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<abmo1324> hi
<abmo1324> i'm on the website and i noticed that there had not been any updates in a year...
<abmo1324> wondered if there was still any life in here :-)
<Kilos> yes we are working on it at the moment
<Kilos> moving to a better server or something
<Kilos> but life and hols are keeping the guys busy
<abmo1324> yeah... normal story
<Kilos> abmo1324: do you need any help or info?
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<abmo1324> nope - just dropping in
<abmo1324> catching up on almost a year of IRC-lessness
<Kilos> ouch thats bad
<Kilos> were you here a year ago?
<Kilos> with what nick?
<abmo1324> no
<abmo1324> just a sec
<Kilos> sjoe long sec
<Kilos> wb ambo 
<ambo> thats better
<Kilos> tell us about yourself
<Kilos> im trying to grow this channel. have been for 4 years now i think
<ambo> well I used to run the za mirror
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> they are linked to kenya now
<ambo> yeah - the one in za got pulled due to some performance complaints apparently
<ambo> but I don't have access to the hardware anymore... moved jobs
<Kilos> yeah it was bad so Symmetria let us join his mirrors
<Kilos> do you know him?
<ambo> very well yes
<Kilos> he has moved to kenya and got married
<ambo> he and I also admin'd mirror.ac.za together once upon a time ;-)
<Kilos> oh you know then most likely
<ambo> yup
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> what hmm...?
<inetpro> hello Kilos
<inetpro> netsplits as I walk in... not nice!
<Kilos> please tell me what you guys are doing to our website
<Kilos> moving it or what
<inetpro> nothing
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> what was all the work for?
<inetpro> at least I have not had the energy to touch it since last time
<Kilos> thats what i want to know man
<Kilos> not what you did today
<Kilos> what is the whole plan
<inetpro> obviously we want a new website
<inetpro> simple as that
<Kilos> so is it going to move or just be fixed where it is
<Kilos> ek sukkel darem
<inetpro> it will have the same name and all
<Kilos> go on
<inetpro> doesn't matter where it's hosted, but probably on the same server as now
<Kilos> ai! sucking blood out of a stone again
<Kilos> i just want to know so i know what to tell peeps that ask
<inetpro> as far as I understand, the plan is to put a simple static site in place of a dynamic CMS
<Kilos> ok ill try remember that
<inetpro> just something plain and simple to avoid too much effort and high maintenance
<Kilos> dont you want to post something there to explain that we arent dead just busy atm
<inetpro> no
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> actions speak louder than words
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> the last post there is a year old man, just so peeps see we not dead
<inetpro> but we are dead
<Kilos> no we arent
<Kilos> we still kinda active
<inetpro> you just haven't realised it yet :-)
<Kilos> just must slower and fewer
<Kilos> what you mean we are dead?
<inetpro> I'm just joking man... 
<inetpro> you can't expect all these wonderful results from us when we're having timeout with families in the Christmas season
<Kilos> man im not rushing you
<Kilos> what you been drinking or smoking?
<Kilos> must i use afrikaans
<inetpro> just build it for us in stead man
<Kilos> i would if i knew how man
<Kilos> you know that
<inetpro> even you can learn it
<Kilos> lol even me
<Kilos> ok gimme a link on a how to
<inetpro> no
<superfly> naandsê
<Kilos> in mechanics english
<Kilos> hi my fly
<inetpro> hello superfly
<Kilos> inetpro: did you see the new guy
<Kilos> as in did you read logs like you used to
<Kilos> hi Private_User1 
 * inetpro is tired, to be honest
<superfly> tumbleweed: I think I'm missing a public/private key for the ubuntu-za website server. can I give you my current public key?
<Private_User1> hey Kilos
<Kilos> haha inetpro whats new
<Kilos> you always tired
<Kilos> get multivitamins and sleep more
<inetpro> Kilos: at least I'm here
<Kilos> yes you are, im proud of you
<inetpro> btw, we've had like 75mm since Monday last week
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> i think i did all that nikola stuff on another drive
<Kilos> wb bushtech 
<Kilos> i should get a laptop where i only have one drive to play on
<Kilos> inetpro: question. once on the site after starting the Projects thing do i just tick on add new comment or is that only to comment on that last post?
<inetpro> sorry kilos, no idea what you're saying 
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> i started all that stuff of nikola i think
<Kilos> then did all the cd moves
 * inetpro going to hit the sack 
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> ok then boetie. lekker slaap
<Kilos> you need to go back to work so you can get some rest
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-12-30
<tumbleweed> superfly: yes
<Kilos> hi ambo  and Frootloops 
<Kilos> morning theblazehen_ superfly inetpro nuvolari bushtech and others
<Kilos> and Squirm 
<Kilos> hi bduk 
<bduk> More Kilos  and everyone
<Kilos> hi SubOracle 
<SubOracle> Hi Kilos
<ambo> hi
<Kilos> morning ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings :)
<inetpro> hiho
<Kilos> hiho inetpro 
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo pro
<ThatGraemeGuy> wait, wait, one at a time guys, can't keep track of the conversation in here
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> only time we have life here anymore is meeting time
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah everyone stopped talking about minetest :P
<Kilos> funny only us 3g peeps and you seem to be mad about it
<ThatGraemeGuy> fly comes on every now and then
<ThatGraemeGuy> is our server even running anymore?
 * ThatGraemeGuy checks
<ThatGraemeGuy> ha it is
<ThatGraemeGuy> maybe i should update it for a change
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hi samkelo 
<samkelo> hi Kilos
<samkelo> hwzt?
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<Kilos> are you on a cell phone?
<samkelo> I doin' just fine
<samkelo> Nope, I am not on a cellphone... If I may ask, why r u askin?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hwzt?
<Kilos> we dont abbreviate everything
<samkelo> AreOh!!! My goodness.... I am so used to using that ......
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> where are you?
<samkelo> Eastern Cape
<Kilos> we have guys from all over here
<samkelo> I guess of the them are from RSA
<Kilos> oh there was a group in the PE area i think
<Kilos> havent seen them here for a long time
<Kilos> most are ZA yes but some in netherlands and UAE and so on
<samkelo> Wow...
<Kilos> belguim and the uk and some at silicon valley in the states
<samkelo> that's good to hear...
<samkelo> Interesting!! 
<Kilos> silicon valley stole some of our boffins
<samkelo> what's the name of the PE group?
<samkelo> channel name?
<Kilos> they didnt name themselves i think but if i remember correctly they were at a varsity there
<samkelo> ok
<samkelo> you say the silicon valley guys stole some of your boffins? How did they do it?
<Kilos> by offering big salaries
<samkelo> Yeah, human capital normally follow cash in these days......
<samkelo> I need to get hold of those PE guys as I am looking for EC based programmers...
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> i wonder if they have a lug there
<samkelo> I will see what comes of the search.....
<Kilos> you can try asking the capetown lug
<Kilos> clug i think it is
<samkelo> thanks
<Kilos> why dont you join our mailing list and ask there? many peeps that dont use irc use the mailing lists
<Kilos> http://bit.ly/MCOujZ
<Kilos> register there and introduce your self and state your plans or ask for help
<samkelo> thanks Kilos
<Kilos> yw
<bduk> Kilos:  weet jy hoe om die forum op 'n tab op te stel? Tapatalk? Ek kry nie die een as ek search nie
<Kilos> eish! daai goet is te veel vir my
<Kilos> my sus het een, ek kyk maar net
<Kilos> bushtech: gebruik jy die goed?
<bduk> Ag nee ek dag dan jys die slimste outjie hier
<Kilos> nee man, die domste
<bduk> Glo nie daai een nie
<Kilos> moenie op jou kop staan as jy vir my kyk nie
<Kilos> wat se masal van die ding
<Kilos> hy is slim
<bushtech> Kilos, no
<Kilos> i battle just with whatsapp on the xperia
<Kilos> tablets to me are for headaches
<bduk> Hyt ook nie een nie. Ek kry ander forums wat ek wil gebruik maar nie die een nie, daar is 'n ubuntu-ru en nog een of twee ander
<Kilos> sjoe
<bduk> ok nie van hulle gehou nie maar dis nogal handig
<Kilos> jy moet kinders vra, hulle weet als
<bduk> het nie
<inetpro> watse forums praat ons van?
<Kilos> bduk: antwoord die pro man
<Kilos> hy het kinders en is self een
<bduk> inetpro: dink ek het 'n fout gemaak dink aan teveel ander goed. Miskien moet ek so vra. Dit wat hier gesels word, kan ek dit op my tab kry soos met tapatalk of rss feed of so iets?           besig Kilos man geduld
<Kilos> o irc
<bduk> or irc 
<inetpro> bduk: ah, maar dan moet jy net 'n irc client installleer
<bduk> soos
<Kilos> Maaz: google irc client for android tablets
<Maaz> Kilos: "AndroIRC - The best IRC client for Android your device need" http://www.androirc.com/ :: "AndroIRC - Android Apps on Google Play" https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.androirc&hl=en :: "AndChat (Free) - Android Apps on Google Play" https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.andchat&hl=en :: "Chatting On Android: The 4 Best IRC Client
<Maaz> Apps - MakeUseOf" http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/chatting-android-best-irc-apps/ :: "IRCHelp.o…
<bduk> Ek kyk gou in die speel stoor
<inetpro> bduk: ek gebruik Quassel, maar help net as jy reeds 'n Quassel Core ook het
<inetpro> of eerder, op Android gebruik ek Quasseldroid
<bduk> Wat is quassel? ok. Ja die ouderdom sien nou andchat wat ek al gebruik het, Sal daai quassel droid probeer
<inetpro> AndroIRC lyk heel goed
<ThatGraemeGuy> i have androirc on my phone
<ThatGraemeGuy> i don't use it often enough to have any meaningful opinion of it though
<bushtech> I use Yaaic on my droid phone
<ThatGraemeGuy> it works and doesn't crash, i can say that much
<Kilos> i wonder if my xperia can do that
<bduk> Nice to be in touch when not at the pc
<bushtech> also not used it enough to form an opinion
<inetpro> bduk: see http://quassel-irc.org/
<ThatGraemeGuy> is it an android xperia?
<Kilos> yeah ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> touch screen thing
<ThatGraemeGuy> then yes, install it from the play store
<Kilos> mini pro they call it
<ThatGraemeGuy> I need to sell my phone sometime
<ThatGraemeGuy> if anyone wants an htc one x, 32gb model, great condition, let me know :)
<Kilos> they too expensive them things
<ThatGraemeGuy> R2k, good price i think
<AndChat|163449> Aha looks like I done it
<inetpro> wb AndChat|163449
<bduk> Whats that change nick command again?
<Kilos> haha well done
<inetpro> guess with that it's also time for me to update my core
<Kilos>   /nick nick
<bduk> dankie
<Kilos> i dont even see the playstore on my xperia
<Kilos> it wanted my gmail addy and all mails went there so i killed it i think
<Kilos> inetpro: wat breek julle nou weer
<bduk> weet nog nie
<inetpro> Kilos: just updated our core from v0.8.0 to v0.10.1
<Kilos> so fast?
<inetpro> yep
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> as easy as that
<bushtech> Kilos, don't think you can get into play store without logging in with gmail address
<Kilos> ya bduk most likely, but then it gets all my mails there too, 
<Kilos> i even went and changed my password so it couldnt sync with mails all the time
<bushtech> stop fighting google, you won't win :)
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> maybe i should get a new gmail account and use that
<ThatGraemeGuy> you don't have to sync your email
<ThatGraemeGuy> sign in to your google account and then go to account settings and turn of sync for gmail
<Kilos> oh can you turn it off
<ThatGraemeGuy> and whatever else you don't want to automatically sync
<bushtech> yep
<Kilos> cool ty lemme try
<ThatGraemeGuy> you're going to have a tough time using an android device without signing in to your google account
<bushtech> +10
<bduk> I dont like to use these other mails like google or hotmail 
<Kilos> i actually just needed whatsapp so ian gave me his old fone
<Kilos> but dont like using it much'
<Kilos> need to change glasses and then sukkel with the tiny keyboard
<bduk> Thats why a tab is better the keybord is a bit bigger
<Kilos> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> nobody is forcing you to use gmail
<Kilos> nee man
<Kilos> i can buy an i5 cpu for the price of a tablet
<bduk> You are forsed to open an account to use the store 
<bduk> i was forsed to open a yahoo account also when i wanted to join the repeater-builder forum also. 
<bduk> its true Kilos  but its difficult to carry an i5 around with you
<Kilos> i had jirc on my nokia at one time
<Kilos> but big work on fones
<Kilos> and always flat batteries sjoe
<bduk> I wont put it on a phone. just so much easyer on a tab, i dont even watsup on my phone anymore, get spoiled with a tab. Leve the phone things for the young ones with the good eyes and only use the phone for calls
<bduk> Going to town quickly see you okes later
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> i go mow some lawn
<magespawn> good afternoon
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<inetpro> cool!
<inetpro> Portuguese Startup Brings WiFi To The City By Equipping Vehicles With Routers http://www.ubergizmo.com/2014/12/portuguese-startup-brings-wifi-to-the-city-by-equipping-vehicles-with-routers/
<inetpro> Kilos: ^^
<Kilos> i saw something similar in mybroadband mails inetpro 
<Kilos> making a wifi web with taxis and things
<inetpro> yep, using NetRider devices
<Kilos> that still dont help us though
<inetpro> somebody just needs to start something similar here man
<Kilos> once ive saved enough for an i5 cpu then ill start saving for the ptawug goodies
<Kilos> here? as in town?
<ThatGraemeGuy> you really need an i5?
<ThatGraemeGuy> like some significant cpu-heavy thing you have to do?
<inetpro> Veniam turns vehicles into WiFi hotspots www.veniam.com
<Kilos> i still battle with some things ThatGraemeGuy , like kde is slow on this dual core
<ThatGraemeGuy> kde is slow on everything :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> that's more down to slow hard disk than your cpu, almost certainly
<Kilos> rofl no man
<ThatGraemeGuy> be careful you are putting your money in the right place
<Kilos> dual cores are way behind arent they
<Kilos> mb supports ddr3
<Kilos> so only the cpu is slow still here i think
<ThatGraemeGuy> I'm just saying, for general browsing use, there's almost certainly a greater need for a faster hard disk or more ram than a better cpu
<Kilos> and fancy graphics cards are just too expensive
<bushtech> ThatGraemeGuy, is right, I run ubuntu with kde on a ssd and it's pretty snappy
<ThatGraemeGuy> you don't need fancy graphics either unless you're gaming
<ambo> SSD
<ambo> :-D
<Kilos> i have a newish 1TB sata drive in here
<ambo> no no no
<ambo> SSD :-D
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah i would far sooner spend on an SSD before a CPU 99% of the time
<Kilos> ssd too expensive for such tiny things
<ThatGraemeGuy> how much is an i5?
<Kilos> 2300
<ThatGraemeGuy> dude c'mon seriously
<ambo> how much is a 64GB SSD ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> get a small/medium ssd for your OS
<Kilos> 64g too small
<ThatGraemeGuy> data can be on whatever slow SATA nonsense you have
<ThatGraemeGuy> meh i give up, ok buy the i5
<ThatGraemeGuy> don't cry here if your speed issue doesn't change at all
<Kilos> what?
<Kilos> wont the cpu make a diffs
<ThatGraemeGuy> almost certainly not
<Kilos> oh my
<ThatGraemeGuy> you should try tracking your cpu usage
<ThatGraemeGuy> just install munin or similar
<Kilos> ok
<ThatGraemeGuy> leave it alone and then check the graphs for your cpu usage over time
<ThatGraemeGuy> and memory, etc
<ThatGraemeGuy> almost guaranteed you will find that spending money on cpu is completely wasted
<bushtech> Kilos, listen to da man
 * Kilos listening, munin installing
<bushtech> os on small ssd, data on big drive ROCKS!
<bduk> i agree with that
<inetpro> for interest sake, what is the cost of a 64GB SSD drive these days?
<bushtech> & if your OS crashes your data is completely undisturbed
<ThatGraemeGuy> inetpro: starting at around 700 iirc
<bushtech> 128Gb Corsair ssd R909 on takealot
<ThatGraemeGuy> ah even better
<Kilos> ok so explain then, the ssd is where you do your install right
<Kilos> do you then make /home on the sata drive
<Kilos> or what goes where
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'd have everything on ssd except data
<ThatGraemeGuy> videos, pics, whatever
<Kilos> oh so your sata drive becomes only sleeping storage
<Kilos> reading this
<Kilos> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/ssd-upgrade-hard-drive,2956.html
<inetpro> ThatGraemeGuy: for longer drive life I would actually put /var on HDD
<inetpro> though SSD would definitely be faster
<ThatGraemeGuy> afaik the lifetime issues aren'
<ThatGraemeGuy> afaik the lifetime issues aren't much of a hassle anymore unless you are doing a ton of writes
<ThatGraemeGuy> like way way more than an average pc
<ThatGraemeGuy> but I don't follow this stuff closely, just read stuff here and there, happy to be pointed in the right direction
<ThatGraemeGuy> i mean you have laptops nowadays that only have ssd, and last plenty long
<ThatGraemeGuy> mine is already more than a year an no sign of slowdown
<ThatGraemeGuy> my BIOS POST takes longer than the O/S booting
<inetpro> interesting
<Kilos> hmm...
<ThatGraemeGuy> I was lucky this was the laptop they gave me but now that I've used SSD I will never own a PC without one
<ThatGraemeGuy> the difference is insane
<inetpro> theblazehen_: thanks for mentioning ncdu the other day
<ThatGraemeGuy> inetpro: also check kdirstat if its on a GUI machine
<inetpro> ThatGraemeGuy: I've used kdirstat a lot
<inetpro> prefer the cli as much as possible though
 * inetpro surprised to see a 2GB /usr/lib
<inetpro> grown quite a lot since my last check
<Kilos> http://www.pricecheck.co.za/search?search=Transcend+SSD340+64GB+2.5%27%27+SATA+III+Solid+State+Drive
<Kilos> R538
<Kilos> gaan ons koop inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: I'm happy with my performance
<Kilos> ya but you arent using a dual core i bet
<ThatGraemeGuy> oi
<Kilos> im very tempted ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> can buy one soon
<ThatGraemeGuy> cpu isn't the bottleneck for the massive majority, didn't you hear what we said
<Kilos> yes i heard
<Kilos> oh sorry what command do i use for munin?
<Kilos> munin-update?
<ThatGraemeGuy> did you install it already?
<ThatGraemeGuy> just 'apt-get install munin'
<Kilos> i looked at man munin inetpro 
<Kilos> i did aptitude install munin
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah same thing
<Kilos> but dunno how to start it
<Kilos> or where it is
<ThatGraemeGuy> it runs every 5 mins, you can find the files it generates in /var/cache/munin/www i think
<ThatGraemeGuy> try /var/cache/munin/www/index.html in a browser
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> This webpage is not found
<Kilos> No webpage was found for the web address: file:///var/cache/munin/www/index.html%20in%20a%20browser
<ThatGraemeGuy> o_O
<ThatGraemeGuy> I think its time for you to take a stretch your legs break :P
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> sorry
<ThatGraemeGuy> hehehe
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> mowing lawn is hard work
<Kilos> they shoulda shot rolux magnum when he trecked through africa
<bduk> Here Kilos  get out of the sun...file:///var/cache/munin/www/index.html
<bduk> or go to that file and rightclick open with browser
<Kilos> i have it running in browser, but been running too short a time to see much
<Kilos> i should have used this /var/cache/munin/www/index.html
<bduk> Lots of info there i think i must go mow a lawn
<Kilos> not with the in a browser at the end as well
<Kilos> hehe
<bduk> that wont work
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah that's why i said you install it and leave it for a while
<ThatGraemeGuy> like a week or so
<ThatGraemeGuy> and just do your normal stuff you do on the pc
<bduk> The problem for us over 50's is that we cant remember this next week, hell cant even remember what i had for breakfast
<Kilos> but im convinced about the ssd. have saved 1400 towards the i5
<Kilos> so can get one then maybe if its as fast as you say save further for a wireless setup
<Kilos> how do they connect in your pc?
<Kilos> cabling?
<Kilos> like this scsi drive i have needs a controller
<bduk> Have you bin in the sun again Kilos?
<Kilos> ya
<ThatGraemeGuy> how do SSDs connect?
<Kilos> dont tune me man tell me how do you connect the ssd?
<ThatGraemeGuy> same way a normal rust-spinning disk does
<Kilos> oh same sata cable?
<ThatGraemeGuy> yes
<Kilos> lovely. ty
<Kilos> will get one
<ThatGraemeGuy> same interface different controller and physical media
<Kilos> bduk: you using a ssd?
<bduk> nope was to expensive for me sofar but i am interested
<bduk> Sorry yes in my work laptop yes
<Kilos> im just band that i get messages like your /  partition is full
<Kilos> bang
<ThatGraemeGuy> what are you doing that could possibly fill up /
<Kilos> i dunno
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=TYqaqSd6
<Kilos> ive had that message a couple of times over the years
<ThatGraemeGuy> if by some weird circumstance / fills up you just clean it up a bit
<ThatGraemeGuy> this isn't windows, it isn't the end of the world :)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> also that was on them old drives
<Kilos> so who knows
<Kilos> now im scheming about whether to get the 128g rather than the 64g ssd
<bduk> my 2 cents, im thinking 2 x 64 and use one as an imige backup
<Kilos> im just scared of buying a rubbish one
<Kilos> is transcend good or cheapy
<Kilos> http://www.loot.co.za/product/transcend-ssd340-series-solid-state-drive-64gb-sata-i/pvyl-2916-g650
<bduk> I have no idea, but if you want to wait till next week i can ask my supplier and mabe get it at a better price from him.
<bduk> I will rather buy from him then i know where it came from and there will be a guarentee
<Kilos> does he deliver?
<Kilos> or where is he
<bduk> he is in Centurion but he work in Rosslyn and all over i dont think it will be much of a problem
<bduk2> I think I'll get one february
<ThatGraemeGuy> buy 2 and RAID1 them together
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> im trying to find where that place is
<Kilos> they want 6 to 9 days shipping time
<Kilos> by then ive forgotten about ssds
<Kilos> inetpro: ian says you can get wifi on our busses like greyhound
<Kilos> so we getting there
<Kilos> wb bduk 
<inetpro> Kilos: ai!
<Kilos> wat nou inetpro ?
<inetpro> Kilos: the idea with the above story about wifi is almost like that of the WUGs
<Kilos> what no internet?
<inetpro> no man!
<inetpro> you share the interwebs with everyone 
<Kilos> so?
<inetpro> you get the widest possible coverage at the lowest possible cost
<Kilos> i8s that bad?
<Kilos> is
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> all I'm saying is that what you get in the greyhound bus is most likely some isolated network only for the passengers
<Kilos> as dit goed is hoekom ai! jy man
<Kilos> oh eventually i see what you are getting at
<Kilos> i should do like you and say i dont understand that
<inetpro> what we really need in this lovely country of ours is for peeps to start thinking big
<inetpro> like they have done in Portugal
<Kilos> i think local taxis are also starting to supply wifi
<Kilos> talk to them and tell them how to get better
<Kilos> inetpro: you must worry more about getting mobile data costs down
<Kilos> or getting wireless to us
<inetpro> wat verstaan jy nie van "you get the widest possible coverage at the lowest possible cost"?
<Kilos> jy meen ek sal dit hier kan kry?
<Kilos> man dont give me other stuff to think about now. ssd is main aim now
<Kilos> wb ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> ty :)
<inetpro> haha
<ThatGraemeGuy> haha yourself o_O
 * inetpro was laughing at Kilos
<inetpro> ThatGraemeGuy: he said, "man dont give me other stuff to think about now. ssd is main aim now"
<ThatGraemeGuy> :-)
<inetpro> Kilos: why so quiet now?
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> ian is here. im trying to convince him to take me to get a ssd
<Kilos> hi samkelo 
<Kilos> where would i get one here in pta inetpro ?
<Kilos> he only knows rustenburg pc suppliers
<inetpro> oh goodness, I have no clue
<Kilos> but thats far to go
<inetpro> surely every PC shop has something?
<samkelo> Kilos
<inetpro> important is that you know your pricing
<Kilos> i have no idea but he wants to go home and water his plants so i might go with
<Kilos> well ill get him to fone first, ive seen prices from online shops
<inetpro> don't rush into it
<Kilos> then i can compare
<inetpro> listen to what ThatGraemeGuy said!
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> what did he say
<inetpro> <ThatGraemeGuy> yeah that's why i said you install it and leave it for a while
<inetpro> <ThatGraemeGuy> like a week or so
<inetpro> <ThatGraemeGuy> and just do your normal stuff you do on the pc
<Kilos> oh on the munin thing
<inetpro> yebo yes
<inetpro> otherwise you won't be able to compare
<Kilos> ya but i want it now
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> you sound like my kids
<Kilos> you remember the need for speed blog
<inetpro> no
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> do you still have my blog
<Kilos> i wanted to restore it but some pages are missing
<inetpro> uh, no
 * inetpro never had a copy of it
<Kilos> ya man
<Kilos> i mailed it to you years ago
<Kilos> you even made me rewrite one that was gone
<Kilos> then still had the cheek to tell me it wasnt the same
<inetpro> Kilos: I just have this one: http://slexy.org/view/s21iCxiEZm
<Kilos> wonderful. ty inetpro 
<Kilos> lemme see if i have need for speed
<Kilos> inetpro:  http://slexy.org/view/s2RCmi1q2N
<Kilos> i think thats the whole one. when i fetched them off blogspot i didnt do it carefully enough
<inetpro> ah I remember now, nice little story
<inetpro> but that was not all of it
<inetpro> still some stories missing
<Kilos> that was the need for speed one only i have lots more but not sure which fits where
<Kilos> ill try get ian to help me sort them
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy: go read the need for spped
<Kilos> speed too
<Kilos> the one where i got rebooted i dont see inetpro 
<Kilos> sigh
<inetpro> and you mentioned there, "Somewhere in this time I even joined Facebook. Good I didnt leave this out. Becomes very important later."
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> i remember that bit. will look when im more awake. but now you letting me forget the ssd
<Kilos> ty for the help inetpro 
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<inetpro> good night
#ubuntu-za 2014-12-31
<Kilos> hi GoGoPowerRanger 
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> my konversation is sick
<Kilos> inetpro: fix it
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz: danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<nuvolari> o/ oh hi more oom Kilos :)
<nuvolari> hi Maaz 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari gaaint seun?
<nuvolari> Geniet oom Kilos se laaste dag van 2014!
<Kilos> gaanit ook
<nuvolari> dit gaan goed dankie en met oom?
<Kilos> goed dankie, soek nou n ssd
<Kilos> hehe almal se hulle so vinnig
<nuvolari> ek sal nie weet nie oom :P
<nuvolari> nog nie experience nie
<nuvolari> my laptop werk fine, so ek weet nie van beter nie :P
<Kilos> graeme se dis beter om n ssd te koop as om n i5 cpu in te sit
<Kilos> so ons sal sien
<nuvolari> maar hulle's klein :(
<Kilos> hulle net duur jong
<nuvolari> dit ook
<Kilos> ja maar hulle se dis net vir die os en ander drives vir data
<Kilos> is jy gelukkig daar in die kaap?
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning
<nuvolari> oh hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<nuvolari> ja oom Kilos! Behalwe vir die pryse van goed kan ek nie kla nie
<nuvolari> hier is bietjie meer gemoedsrus
<nuvolari> en die petrol is 'n bargain
<nuvolari> :P
<Kilos> ek bly vir jou seun
<Kilos> petrol?
<ThatGraemeGuy> petrol is cheaper at the coast
<Kilos> he comes from durbs
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh
<ThatGraemeGuy> I R confused, I thought you came from like bloem or something
<Kilos> maybe less travelling
<ThatGraemeGuy> apologies for the insult :)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> he is from bloem but worked in durbs for years
<ThatGraemeGuy> ah see i'm not completely dumb
<ThatGraemeGuy> just a little
<Kilos> must be the way you comb your hair
<ThatGraemeGuy> you can't comb 2cm of hair
<ThatGraemeGuy> 2mm rather
<Kilos> haha do you also just run the hair cutting tool over everything
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah, self-service barber
<Kilos> me too, yay for wahl
<Kilos> beard moush and hair
<ThatGraemeGuy> seen how much those cost now? i got mine for under R100 way back when
<Kilos> shaving sucks
<ThatGraemeGuy> think they're over 300 already
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> mine is about 20 or even 30 years old
<Kilos> quality machines
<ThatGraemeGuy> do you know what kind of oil is meant to be used for it? mine came with a little tubelet of oil which appears to have grown legs last time i wanted to use it
<Kilos> i have just used Q20 after every cut
<Kilos> protects against rust as well
<ThatGraemeGuy> ah i'll try that
<Kilos> you really got my head in a tiz now with the ssd thing
<ThatGraemeGuy> sorry, was not my intention
<Kilos> lol i want one now
<Kilos> then ive got money for biltong and chocolate too
<ThatGraemeGuy> how big is your /var/cache/munin/www directory?
<Kilos> lemme go see
<ThatGraemeGuy> zip it and dropbox it and i'll check out the graphs
<ThatGraemeGuy> should be <10MB
<bduk1> Morning  everyone
<Kilos> 3.8 MiB
<Kilos> hi bduk1 
<Kilos> screenshot is ctrl+F10 hey?
<Kilos> it even shows the time pc was off last night
<ThatGraemeGuy> prtscn should do a screenshot
<ThatGraemeGuy> well maybe, not sure how your DE is set up
<Kilos> command not found
<nuvolari> hrr, python geeks, which REPL's are available out there that you can recommend? I had one some time ago with tab-completion and colours, but I can for the life of me not remember what it was called :(
<nuvolari> bpython seems close, but that wasn't it
<bduk1> Sorry  the only python I know is a snak
<bduk1> Snake
<nuvolari> ooh, I might actually be sold on bpython :P
<nuvolari> lol bduk1 
<nuvolari> that's OK
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy: http://picpaste.com/munin-GH2P88g3.png
<Kilos> ksnapshot worked
<Kilos> i have no idea what all that stuff means
<ThatGraemeGuy> thats why i asked you to zip and dropbox it, there's a lot more than just that graph
<Kilos> sjoe 
<Kilos> i didnt even see that sorry
<Kilos> was too busy
<Kilos> so you want the www folder?
<Kilos> can i send it unzipped
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah
<Kilos> ok lemme find my dropbox
<Kilos> this can take a while, not sure where i saved dropbox info
<superfly> good evening all
<ThatGraemeGuy> good afterevemorn
<Kilos> hi there superfly 
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy: i had to install dropbox first, now do i use the send link or invite you there?
<ThatGraemeGuy> uh
<ThatGraemeGuy> i don't know i've never done that
<ThatGraemeGuy> you've shared stuff with me on dropbox before
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> so can you see my dropbox?
<Kilos> im totally lost here
<Kilos> try https://www.dropbox.com/sh/tsjrqlz1g7lvyqv/AAD5TxnPYBIJ7uXFIUCJ9guKa?dl=0
<Kilos> bduk: next week is too far away, cant you just call your supplier and see if i can fetch near here
<bduk> problem is that most of the places where he  get stock from is closed now
<Kilos> how do i find someone in pta with stock then i can send ian to get one
<Kilos> GoGoPowerRanger: is that you wraz
<Kilos> Zarw: morning
<Kilos> haha AndChat|99281 daai ding is siek man
<Kilos> im not sure if you busy ThatGraemeGuy or if you didnt realise the link was for you
<ThatGraemeGuy> ta Kilos will check it out just now
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> ok tomorrow im going with ian to rustenburg and get a 128G ssd for R1300
<bduk> kilos 128gb vir r1300 by corupted connections kolonade of 1tb vir r7000 by itworx 
<Kilos> sjoe is that 7000 or 700
<Kilos> and is that corrupt connections incredible connections
<bduk> seven thousand
<bduk> jip
<Kilos> wow how can there be such a price differense
<Kilos> someone is ripping someone off badly
<bduk> its a 1 tb for 7000
<bduk> waas jou bril
<Kilos> oh sorry i missed that
<Kilos> lol skuus man
<Kilos> dankie vir die info
<bduk> byt vas tot  volgende week man seker ons sal beter prys kry
<Kilos> ja maar dan is ian nie hier nie
<Kilos> hy se hy sal my vat
<bduk> waar bly jy kilos
<Kilos> wes van pretoria
<bduk> hoe ver
<Kilos> 6ks verby laaste robot by mahem
<bduk> van der hof uit
<Kilos> ja
<Kilos> is daar nog een van hulle aan die noorde kant van pretoria
<Kilos> op daai pad na julle toe was daar altyd een'
<bduk> weet nie ken nie daaikant nie 
<Kilos> ek was jare laas daar gewees maar miskien het hulle toe gemaak daar want daai winkel wys nie op google maps nie
<bduk> mazal se jy kan wootware ook probeer online shop
<Kilos> waar is hulle
<bduk> online
<Kilos> R1,195.00 for die selle ding en dan moet ek wag, 
<bduk> se mos dis n slegte tyd vir sulke dinge
<Kilos> ek sal maar saam met ian ry more na sy huis in rustenburg en een daar kry 
<Kilos> dan is dit in my hand
<bduk> ok
<Kilos> so net beter gewees het vandag want ek het 400m data wat middernag verval
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> dankie vir die hulp
<bduk> volgende week gaan jy dalk hartseer wees as ek dalk n goeie prys vir jou kry
<Kilos> lol
<theblazehen> hi
<inetpro> Kilos: don't take the bigger drive man, 64GB is more than enough
<inetpro> we also have incredible corruption here by us at Wonderpark
<inetpro> but I'm sre you can get a better price at other places
<inetpro> incredible corruption tends to be on the expensive side
<inetpro> unless they have it on special
<theblazehen> Hi..
<inetpro> hello theblazehen
<bduk1> Mornings
<theblazehen> Hi
<theblazehen> My quassel host ran out of disk space :/
<inetpro> ouch!
<theblazehen> I wanted to see how long it would take to clone the android source there..
<theblazehen> Turns out android is bigger than 10 GB
<Kilos> hmm... sorry was outside
<inetpro> theblazehen: wow 10GB for a mobile OS is massive
<Kilos> inetpro: the local shops only have the 128g ssd's
<inetpro> hmm... have you phoned around?
<Kilos> ian did
<Kilos> its only that one site that has the 64g cheap like that
<Kilos> i dunno how to find pcs shops in pta
<Kilos> all centurion and far like that
<Kilos> as you know google isnt my friend
<Kilos> oh and morning inetpro theblazehen 
<inetpro> Incredible Connection, Wonderpark, Telephone: 012-549-9270 , 012-549-9280
<Kilos> ty sir
<inetpro> Optimus Computer Solutions, 211 Bezuidenhout Street, +27 12 377 1861
<inetpro> Klasie Computers, 485 Sannie Street, +27 12 379 0392
<inetpro> Compu-Ants, 989 Keyter Street, +27 76 876 1054
<inetpro> found all those with a google map search in your area
<inetpro> Kilos: ^^
<Kilos> ty inetpro R849 for 64g at wonderpark
<inetpro> plenty other places, many of them not even listed as computer shops on google 
<Kilos> optimus will only have next year
<Kilos> ty for the help
<inetpro> yw
<Kilos> ok i go wonderpark
<Kilos> other places dont have or are temporarily closed down and you get home fones
 * ThatGraemeGuy pokes Kilos 
<theblazehen> inetpro: yeah, thats in source form .. linux is like 500 MB?
<theblazehen> hi Kilos
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> corruptable connection
<Kilos> fone and they say they have 64g in stock. get there and only 128m for R1399
 * Kilos cries
<bushtech> bastards
<inetpro> eish!
<inetpro> Kilos: did you buy it?
<Kilos> no
<inetpro> good
<Kilos> tried matrix and hifi corp as well. only 128m
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> what a low blow
<inetpro> spend your money wisely only when you get the best deal
<Kilos> that would be to order from loot.co.za i think it was for R538
<inetpro> yes that sounds much better
<inetpro> and they would even deliver for free I think
<theblazehen> Kilos: for what size is R538?
<Kilos> 64g
<Kilos> im trying to find the link
<Kilos> http://www.loot.co.za/product/transcend-ssd340-series-solid-state-drive-64gb-sata-i/pvyl-2916-g650
<Kilos> first need to deposit cash in ians bank then order
<Kilos> and thatgraemeguy poked me while i was away
<Kilos> now he gone home already
<Kilos> i worry though, everywhere else prices more than them
<Kilos> http://www.pricewatch.com/gallery/hard_removable_drives/ssd_64gb\
<bduk1> If it sounds to good tl be true it usualy is a catch
<Kilos>  thats what im worried about
<Kilos> rather pay R1300 and have a 128g in my hand than stand a chance of losing 358
<theblazehen> ya
<theblazehen> my 64 GB was 900 something
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> how does one find out if they are genuine
<Kilos> other than sending the mafia to the ceo's house
<theblazehen> dunno
<Kilos> took me a year to save R1400
<Kilos> so i bang to take chances
<theblazehen> Eish, you sure big ssd is best idea?
<theblazehen> maybe HDD, small ssd, and bcache?
<Kilos> ya but to pay over R800 for 64g
<Kilos> then surely R1300 for 128g isnt bad
<theblazehen> I guess
<theblazehen> Maybe see how much a 16 or 32 is?
<Kilos> anyway other than buying online i cant find a place with 64g ssd's
<theblazehen> Ah
 * theblazehen has a 64
<theblazehen> Nice, but little small. Will need to but a sata cable and the do bcache with laptop HDD
<Kilos> will check tomorrow at incredible connection in rustenburg and maybe shop around some at those pc stores
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> storming now
<Kilos> http://www.bidorbuy.co.za/item/170595519/ADATA_Premier_Pro_SP600_ASP600S3_128GM_C_2_5_128GB_SATA_III_MLC_Internal_Solid_State_Drive_SSD_R.html
<ThatGraemeGuy> hey Kilos 
<ThatGraemeGuy> open up that munin page
<ThatGraemeGuy> if you have a minute
<Kilos> theblazehen: ^^
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy sorry i was out
<ThatGraemeGuy> np
<ThatGraemeGuy> just wanted to point out the most meaningful graphs
<theblazehen> Kilos: slowish for an SSD, but still a lot faster than a HDD
<Kilos> whats the browser entry i put in please
<Kilos> ian was busy here
<ThatGraemeGuy> file:///var/cache/munin/www/index.html
<ThatGraemeGuy> actually wait
<ThatGraemeGuy> let me give you the direct links, even better
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> it was open but he crashed the browser somehow 
<ThatGraemeGuy> file:///var/cache/munin/www/localdomain/localhost.localdomain/diskstats_iops/index.html
<Kilos> opening 20+ links
<ThatGraemeGuy> file:///var/cache/munin/www/localdomain/localhost.localdomain/diskstats_latency/index.html
<ThatGraemeGuy> file:///var/cache/munin/www/localdomain/localhost.localdomain/cpu.html
<ThatGraemeGuy> got them open?
<Kilos> sec
<Kilos> ok they open
<ThatGraemeGuy> ok first diskstats_iops
<Kilos> ya
<ThatGraemeGuy> those spikes are pretty high and close to the physical limit of a spinning platter disk
<Kilos> ok
<ThatGraemeGuy> latency is how long it takes a block device (i.e. hard disk, etc) to complete a write operation
<ThatGraemeGuy> those aren't too horrible on average
<Kilos> ok
<ThatGraemeGuy> but the cpu is the most obvious one
<Kilos> what does that tell you?
<ThatGraemeGuy> the green/system and blue/user parts are the ones that would typically benefit from a better CPU
<ThatGraemeGuy> those represent time the cpu spends doing calculations all on its own
<ThatGraemeGuy> and you can see those are very small
<ThatGraemeGuy> you are nowhere near maxing out the performance of even a single core
<Kilos> oh cool
<ThatGraemeGuy> see the scale on the left goes to 200? at 100% it means you are working 1 core very hard nearly constantly
<ThatGraemeGuy> you're around 10% or less
<Kilos> now theblazehen says that link i gave him is a slow ssd
<Kilos> yay
<theblazehen> Yeah, mine gets like 70k IOPS, near 600 MB/s read
<ThatGraemeGuy> the purple part of the cpu graph is key, that's time spent by the CPU waiting for disk operations to complete
<Kilos> theblazehen: where did you get yours
<theblazehen> Kilos: online, wootware.co.za
<ThatGraemeGuy> and as you can see your CPU is spending a lot of time waiting for data to be fetched or written to disk
<theblazehen> I have transcend
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: also look at takealot.com, they tend to be good on pricing
<Kilos> is the purple part the yellow in the centre
<Kilos> i dont see purple
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy: do you know delivery time of takealot because they in ct
<Kilos> looked at them just now
<ThatGraemeGuy> each item will have a delivery estimate
<ThatGraemeGuy> are you colourblind?
<Kilos> oh the top dark purple
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah
<ThatGraemeGuy> as you can see your cpu spends quite a bit of time waiting for disk operations
<Kilos> yeah
<ThatGraemeGuy> compare to my laptop with ssd: http://i.imgur.com/vmbI226.png
<Kilos> oh wow no time waiting
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah
<ThatGraemeGuy> here let me reboot quickly
<Kilos> yeah well now the thing is to find one
<Kilos> did you time that
<ThatGraemeGuy> no
<ThatGraemeGuy> i guess under a minute
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'll time it
<Kilos> hehe was close to 35 secs methinks
<ThatGraemeGuy> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> stupid freenode
<Kilos> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> it was 22 sec and freenode wouldn't let me on
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> the link i gave theblazehen is slow he says
<theblazehen> Kilos: Still fast
<theblazehen> Just slow for a ssd
<ThatGraemeGuy> what's your budget and size you want
<theblazehen> a HDD can do like 120 MB/s read
<theblazehen> that ssd 300 something
<Kilos> well the pro says 64g is fine for me
<theblazehen> Yeah, it should be
<theblazehen> My brother is on 16 GB..
<theblazehen> hah
<ThatGraemeGuy> budget?
<Kilos> i have 1400 now
<ThatGraemeGuy> how much are you wanting to spend on the ssd?
<Kilos> but need 150 for data again
<Kilos> well as little as possible i think
<Kilos> but up to 1200
<Kilos> that above link is for 735 and its a 128g
<theblazehen> How about one of those hybrid drives, ThatGraemeGuy?
<Kilos> and its in pretoria
<ThatGraemeGuy> "as little as possible" is how you end up with slow SATA disks :)
<theblazehen> ThatGraemeGuy: nah, RAID from flash disks you manage to find..
<theblazehen> Linux slow af on a USB disk.. 
<theblazehen> Maybe it's just gnome 3
<Kilos> ya ya but what is a good one gonna cost me ? is 1200 too min
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://www.takealot.com/corsair-64gb-neutron-solid-state-drive/PLID32583051
<ThatGraemeGuy> I'm not a great hardware nerd but afaik corsair is solid
<theblazehen> ThatGraemeGuy: IOPS low..
<theblazehen> lemme see if I can find link to mine
<Kilos> see shipped in 15 to 20 working days
<Kilos> i might be dead b y then man
<ThatGraemeGuy> its within his budget and a whole lot faster than any SATA disk
<ThatGraemeGuy> meh ok
<Kilos> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> good luck then
<theblazehen> Mine was also in 900 something, double the IOPS
<Kilos> but i would go for that if it could be here in 2 days 
<Kilos> where is the bottleneck
<theblazehen> http://www.wootware.co.za/transcend-ssd370-series-64gb-2-5-mlc-solid-state-drive.html ah, 700 something !
<theblazehen> ^ my one
<theblazehen> ThatGraemeGuy: thoughts on that one?
<Kilos> theblazehen: how much more for delivery costs
<theblazehen> Kilos: not sure.
<theblazehen> But not 200 more I'm sure..
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy: is the takealot one still have delivery charges to add
<ThatGraemeGuy> that one looks good
<ThatGraemeGuy> takealot is free delivery for R300 and up i think
<Kilos> thats good then ill go for that and sweat till it gets here
<theblazehen> Kilos: which one?
<inetpro> Kilos: on wootware there is a button titled calculate delivery, which is just below the name of the product.
<inetpro> Simply click on this and fill in your street/postal code
<Kilos> lemme see
<Kilos> sjoe what is a street code
<Kilos> i put postal code and it said please give a valid one
<inetpro> Kilos: where will you want it delivered?
<theblazehen> Kilos: they only open again 6 Jan..
<theblazehen> But they have live support that can help too
<Kilos> right here if possible inetpro 
<inetpro> btw, size matters
<Kilos> size?
<inetpro> see: SSD performance scaling across the spectrum http://techreport.com/review/22358/ssd-performance-scaling-across-the-spectrum
<inetpro> or To what extent is size a factor in SSD performance? http://superuser.com/questions/59798/to-what-extent-is-size-a-factor-in-ssd-performance
<theblazehen> inetpro: yeah, but among the 64 GB my one is better than the other one that was posted
<theblazehen> Double the IOPS
<theblazehen> and almost double read
<Kilos> oh bigger ones are faster
<inetpro> I guess it depends on the specs as well
<inetpro> I thought smaller would be faster
<inetpro> you really have to compare apples with apples
<Kilos> wb ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> mmm
<ThatGraemeGuy> found a weird bug
<inetpro> ThatGraemeGuy: what happened?
<Kilos> that one you gave is 6g/s right
<ThatGraemeGuy> plugged in my laptop charger and the little icon thingy didn't show it was charging
<ThatGraemeGuy> so i shut it off, and noticed that the little light on the laptop went off when i unplugged
<theblazehen> ThatGraemeGuy: what's acpi say?
<ThatGraemeGuy> plug in and boot again and now it shows its charging
<ThatGraemeGuy> so it looks like it doesn't realise it went into charge mode unless i reboot
<Kilos> inetpro: that corsair one is more expensive but also much faster not so?
 * inetpro not sure
<Kilos> http://www.takealot.com/corsair-64gb-neutron-solid-state-drive/PLID32583051
<Kilos> look specs
<Kilos> Interface SATA 6Gbs
<Kilos> theblazehen: one is 570MB/s, 470MB/s
<Kilos> and if takealot dont charge delivery then its about () bucks diffs
<Kilos> 90
<theblazehen> Kilos: hald the IOPS though
<theblazehen> half
<Kilos> so which one is faster
<theblazehen> Kilos: my one
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy: ty for explaining the munin stuffs to me
<Kilos> i cant get the delivery thing working
<inetpro> try finding the 128GB specs and the compare pricing per MB
<Kilos> Door-to-Door Courier
<Kilos> Postal Code Detected, Please Use Valid Street Code R0.00
<inetpro> Kilos: have you never had something delivered to your doorstep?
<Kilos> ya my harddrive
<Kilos> and this mothewrboard
<inetpro> hmm.. and you entered the same physical address?
<Kilos>  4KB Random Read-Up to 40,000 IOPS
<Kilos> thats the 128g in pretoria
<inetpro> theblazehen, ThatGraemeGuy: higher IOPS is faster, not?
<Kilos> no man i told the sales person my co-ords
<ThatGraemeGuy> higher is better yes, but don't get too stuck on that
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'm pretty sure they all use different methods of measuring that, it doesn't really matter a whole lot for a desktop pc
<Kilos> look at this one please
<Kilos> http://www.bidorbuy.co.za/item/170595519/ADATA_Premier_Pro_SP600_ASP600S3_128GM_C_2_5_128GB_SATA_III_MLC_Internal_Solid_State_Drive_SSD_R.html
<ThatGraemeGuy> I'd go with the corsair personally
<theblazehen> ThatGraemeGuy: Just brand preference, or is there a technical reason there too?
<ThatGraemeGuy> i don't know the brand but i do know corsair are pretty solid
<inetpro> R971 / 64 GB = R15.17 per GB
<inetpro> R720 / 64 GB = R11.25 per GB
<inetpro> R737.49 / 128 GB = R5.76 per GB
<superfly> I agree with ThatGraemeGuy
<superfly> Corsair are decent
<ThatGraemeGuy> and i have a ton of experience that says that buying the cheapest is not always the correct choice
<Kilos> ya inetpro but blaze says its slow the 128g
<theblazehen> Kilos: slow is relative
<Kilos> ai!
<theblazehen> Kilos: will be way faster than a HDD
<ThatGraemeGuy> ignore that, any SSD you get will be orders of magnitude faster than a platter disk
<theblazehen> basically any ssd is faster than hdd
<ThatGraemeGuy> to the point that its pretty irrelevant for a desktop pc
<inetpro> cool, I would say go with experience
<Kilos> so we go corsair then
<Kilos> this is a family decision
<Kilos> 2 votes for corsair so far
<inetpro> try find a 128 corsair and compare the pricing before you make the final decision
<theblazehen> alright, another for the corsair
<Kilos> whew this googling has had ian on pc for hours
<Kilos> R1572 for 128g
<Kilos> corsair that is
<Kilos> methinks we go with the 64g corsair
<Kilos> takealot dont seem to keep the corsair 12g they show cresent 128g
<Kilos> oh i also saw somewhere they even have pcie ssd's
<ThatGraemeGuy> night night all
<inetpro> Hope you are ready for another big year. Wishing you great success, good health and happiness in 2015. Happy New Year!!﻿
<inetpro> good night
<Kilos> night all
<Kilos> ty inetpro and the same to you sir
<theblazehen> Happy new year!
<theblazehen> Damn, I was 55 seconds late
#ubuntu-za 2015-01-01
<theblazehen> Hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi theblazehen and others 
<Kilos> happy new years to you all
<theblazehen> Same to you Kilos 
<Kilos> theblazehen: only drawback i see with the ssd is because of its size one cant do data recoveries from large drives
<Kilos> otherwise its all go
<Kilos> hi bduk  en bduk1 
<Kilos> alles wat mal is vir julle
<theblazehen> Kilos: get a bigger SSD ;)
<theblazehen> up to 3TB
<Kilos> rofl
<theblazehen> They're expensive enough, that if you have to ask for the price, then it's too much
<Kilos> im not rockafella im the other fella
<theblazehen> lol
<theblazehen> hi AndChat|99281
<Kilos> haha its barry on his tablet
<theblazehen> ah
<Kilos> but tablet got same bad connection as his pc there where he is
<theblazehen> ah
<bduk1> Morning everyone, hope you all have a real good year
<Kilos> you too bduk1 
<Kilos> i go to rustenburg now. see you all this evening
<Kilos> Maaz: watch them
<Maaz> OK Kilos I'll keep an eye on them for you
<magespawn> good afternoon 
<bushtech> good afternoon magespawn 
<magespawn> how has the new year been so far?
<bushtech> hanging in there
<magespawn> yup i think i will be taking a nap ina little bit
<bushtech> heh heh
<samkelo> greetings 
<magespawn> network still up to old year tricks
<bushtech> dont put a huawei router in there unless you're feeling really adventurous 
<magespawn> agg no this was just cell-c
<magespawn> i have huawei adsl router that i have never been able to get working properly
<bushtech> Oh Ah, the eternal problem
<bushtech> my huawei is the first router I have come across that cant dish out fixed IP addresses to it's attached computers
<bushtech> grrrr
<magespawn> they do funny things
<bushtech> the function does not exist
<bushtech> I even asked huawei
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> bushtech: can't you set static IP addresses on the computers themselves?
<bushtech> inetpro, yes thats what I had to do but even then you can only see the attached computers by their mac addresses
<inetpro> see the attached computers from what point of view?
<bushtech> on the router
<bushtech> stupid router
<inetpro> what router is this?
<bushtech> B583, bought it because it was the only one I could find at short notice that has got an antenna out for a yagi
<inetpro> hmm... 
 * inetpro has the B593s-601 
<bushtech> hope yours can do it?
<inetpro> mine has the option to create a Bundled Address List which seems to be what you want
<ambo_> inetpro: I'm about to buy one of those - does it treat you well?
<bushtech> can you tell me where it is in its webpage?
<inetpro> ambo: mine is still fairly new so I have not explored all the options, so far am quite happy
<inetpro> only thing I would have expected in a new router like this is more options to limit bandwidth per device
<bushtech> I revved Huawei about it so hopefully it helped
<inetpro> perhaps better to teach the kids how to use bandwidth sparingly in the long run 
<bushtech> good luck:)
<inetpro> nice thing is that the router has Wi-Fi Multi-SSID with up to four different access channels
<inetpro> with this enabled I can connect different devices to different channels and effectively see the utilisation stats per channel
<ambo> access channels?
<inetpro> wifi access points
<inetpro> effectively up to four different wifi networks
<inetpro> unfortunately all in the same IP address range, but in my case that is all fine
<ambo> have you tried the VoIP thing?
<inetpro> not yet
<inetpro> ahh... by forcing fixed IP addresses and with IP filtering I can perhaps limit specific devices to access only specific addresses if I really have to go that route
<Kilos> guten abend you herren okes
<ambo> inetpro: which network are you using that router on?
<Kilos> hi my magespawn 
<Kilos> and ambo and inetpro 
<Kilos> oh and the fly
<Kilos> Maaz: did you watch them?
<Maaz> Yeah Kilos They kinda behaved themselves
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> Maaz: ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> Maaz: botsnack
<Maaz> YAY someone cares about me too!
<Kilos> hello kbmonkey  hows you?
<Kilos> you better say something, no one else is talking to me
<Kilos> aw  he gone afk again
<bushtech> Kilos,  jys die hele dag weg skaars 'n halfuur terug en nou moan jy
<Kilos> hahaha naand oompie
<bushtech> voorspoed vir die nuwe jaar
<bushtech> jy moet net werk aan die attitude:)
<Kilos> selle daar, wat is foud met my attitude?
<Kilos> ek het vandag baie swaar gebry
<Kilos> het probeer n i7 laptop boot van my pc-repair flash en kon nie die ding stel om te boot van usb nie
<bushtech> die gemoanery
<Kilos> man dis nie moan nie dis net ekke
<bushtech> o ok dis anders
<Kilos> hahaha
<bushtech> kon jy in die bios inkom?
<Kilos> ja
<inetpro> ambo: am using Telkom Mobile 10GB + 10GB
<inetpro> ambo: or what do you mean what network?
<ambo> yeah - I meant mobile operator ;-)
<Kilos> het probeer dit maak om usb hdd en key en n ander opsie maar dit wys die usb opsies as not relevant
<Kilos> grrr
<ambo> do you know if that unit works on MTN and Vodacom?
<inetpro> wb Kilos
<Kilos> ty inetpro 
<inetpro> ambo: it should work
<ambo> they all run their LTE networks in different frequency bands so it can cause compatibility issues
<inetpro> een CellC said I should just get a router from Telkom when I asked whether they have a wifi-router the other day
<inetpro> even CellC*
<bushtech> Kilos, Ek het dit al gehad dat ek eers iets anders in die bios moet stel, reboot en dan die boot order stel
<inetpro> ambo: why, is VC or MTN cheaper these days?
<inetpro> or you don't have TM coverage?
<Kilos> aha ek sal probeer dankie bushtech 
<ambo> lol inetpro - no I just have existing SIMs on a Vodacom contract
<Kilos> so eers stell om van dvd te boot en na die boot dit dan stel na usb?
<bushtech> nee dit was iets andersop 'n andeer bladsy in die bios
<Kilos> o
<bushtech> as ek 'n gap kry sal ek daai computer reboot en kyk wat dit was
<Kilos> dankie
<Kilos> ek vou hier kom groet maar nie van win7 nie
<Kilos> wou
<inetpro> ambo: apparently this one supports FDD 1800/2600MHz & TDD 2300MHz
<inetpro> so looks like VC and MTN should be fine
<inetpro> not sure about CellC
<inetpro> CellC uses 2100 FDD according to wikipedia
<inetpro> VC and MTN use 1800 FDD
<inetpro> and TM uses 2300MHz TDD
<Kilos> whats the FDD and TDD inetpro ?
<ambo> Frequency Division Duplexing vs Time Division Duplexing
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> is one better than the other?
<ambo> FDD uses two frequencies for send & receive
<Kilos> ah i get it now
<ambo> TDD shares the same frequency but each end sends in different time slots
<Kilos> TDD splits send/receive on same frequency
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> i type too slow
<ambo> which is better... that's an endless debate ;-)
<Kilos> just thinking about it ,FDD should be quicker because you can send receive simultaneously
<Kilos> something they do must work with TDD because my tm modem flies
<Kilos> but then again too many variables
<ambo> there isn't any noticable difference in speeds
<ambo> the TDD switches so fast that you don't notice a slowness
<Kilos> i mean variables when trying to compare them because the net isnt stable anyway 1 minute from the next
<Kilos> you would need 2 same pcs and download from same place at exactly the same time i think
<ambo> to compare FDD and TDD ?
<Kilos> ya
<magespawn> good evening
<magespawn> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> interesting reading about TDD and FDD
<Kilos> yeah i should be able to understand it i thinks
<Kilos> its basically same as radio
<Kilos> just much higher frequency
<Kilos> inetpro: you have a d-link router?
<inetpro> Kilos: no
<magespawn> indeed, same as wifi, all are using radio frequencies
<Kilos> oh
<inetpro> Kilos: we were talking about lte frequency bands
<Kilos> ian has one that doesnt work on 3g anymore, but i think i forgot to bring it back today
<Kilos> was a very long day for me with no ubuntu
<magespawn> http://electronicdesign.com/communications/what-s-difference-between-fdd-and-tdd
<magespawn> those can very trying days
<Kilos> yeah
<magespawn> be^
<Kilos> i was itching to come home but he had a meeting at 4pm
<Kilos> the bakkie water pipe started leaking so we did the travel some, stop fill water bit
<magespawn> ouch
<Kilos> ya . but ill fix it tomorrow
<Kilos> didntr take tools
<magespawn> duct tape is an amazing product
<magespawn> ahh they also help
<Kilos> no duct tape either
<Kilos> loose like on of those wire clamp things has cut through th rubber pipe
<magespawn> sudo aptitude install tools
<Kilos> lol
<bushtech> duct tape is a complete toolbox
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> that usually happens when the pipe expands too much because of age 
<bushtech> who put the clamp on?
<magespawn> duct tape, cable ties and steel/super glue
<Kilos> i think i did about a year ago
<magespawn> fix almost anything
<Kilos> hehe
<bushtech> Ah. I was going to suggest go and kick him in the nuts but that;s going to be difficult
<Kilos> rofl
<magespawn> hah
<magespawn> Kilos: what was that monitor they were telling you to install the other day?
<Kilos> monitor for what magespawn 
<Kilos> you mean munin
<Kilos> is that a monitor
<Kilos> very clever tool that
<magespawn> thats it ty
<Kilos> shows my cpu hardly working and the sata drive is whats making things slow
<Kilos> and you see what is is doing by running /var/cache/munin/www/index.html in a browser
<Kilos> from what i read it should be able to monitor a whole network
<magespawn> cool beans
<Kilos> magespawn: 
<Kilos> if you can read yeasterdays logs before 22.40 you will get the direct commands to see the results in the graphs
<Kilos> 3 links from graeme 
<Kilos> i can never find where to read lost further than i can scroll back so you can give them to me when you find them
<Kilos> please
<Kilos> s/lost/logs
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> we skinnering about you
<ThatGraemeGuy> ag shame
<ThatGraemeGuy> you have nothing better to do? :)
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> no man we were calling you to come give those browser link to see the munin outputs
<Kilos> i can scroll back that far
<Kilos> cant
<Kilos> hi samkelo 
<samkelo> i Kilos
<Kilos> wbb checking something
<magespawn> Kilos: i sure there are help and man pages
<Kilos> the man page says min
<magespawn> i cannot install it at the moment, there seems to be some problem getting to the archive
<Kilos> imo anyway
<magespawn> and quite often there are many websites with examples
<magespawn> okay there we go, it is now installing
<magespawn> i was also having a look at a tool called driftnet
<Kilos> just tell me how to get last nights logs and ill go find them
<magespawn> http://munin-monitoring.org/
<Kilos> he explained it all nicely for me
<magespawn> here are some examples of live systems http://munin.ping.uio.no/
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> na i gotta find those he gave and save them
<magespawn> they should be here http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Kilos> ty
<superfly> night all
<magespawn> i am having a look now, from alst night?
<magespawn> good night superfly 
<Kilos> night superfly 
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Kilos> i dunno how to open them there magespawn 
<Kilos> i see folders only
<magespawn> if you click on the one with .html at the end it will open in your browser
<magespawn> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/12/30/%23ubuntu-za.html
<magespawn> the time does not seem to be local for the name of the file, so you might have to go the one marked for the 1st of jan
<Kilos> sjoe so much to read, some oke looking where ssd be better or something
<Kilos> just look for where graeme pokes miles
<Kilos> or ill get it
<magespawn> this one is from yesterday http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/12/31/%23ubuntu-za.html
<magespawn> you can download it and save it locally, to read later
<Kilos> it must be on the first
<Kilos> do i just change date in the link?
<magespawn> looks that way
<Kilos> weird
<Kilos> i can only see till 20.30
<Kilos> and the rest of the night doesnt show on the 1st either
<Kilos> theblazehen: find it man
<Kilos> that link should show all chats till midnight
<Kilos> unless the pro turned it off when he said night at 20.27
<Kilos> inetpro: fix it
<Kilos> i think we can mail this guy and ask him where the rest of the nights logs are
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> marius@pov.lt
<Kilos> maybe his machine died
<Kilos> there i mailed him
<magespawn> i am sure ThatGraemeGuy will know them 
<magespawn> anyway i am off to bed, already way past my bed time
<magespawn> good night
<Kilos> sjoe its late
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2015-01-02
<AndChat|99281> morning everyone
<Kilos> morning bushtech bduk inetpro Squirm theblazehen and others
<bduk> d
<bduk> kilos did you get your ssc
<bduk> ssd
<Kilos> no banks are closed holidays
<Kilos> still tempted to go today to the one in pta
<Kilos> ian leaves sunday then i got no transport again
<Kilos> Maaz: tell magespawn i got them from my browser history, dunno if yours will be the same
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto, I'll tell magespawn on freenode
<Kilos> hi SDCDev 
<Kilos> morning ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning Kilos, everyone
<theblazehen> Hi ThatGraemeGuy Kilos 
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
<ThatGraemeGuy> quiet in here today, everyone still hung over
<Kilos> lol 
<Kilos> that corsair went up in price for the new year
<Kilos> 40 bucks more
<Kilos> AndChat|99281: fix your nick
<Kilos> gaanit barry
<Kilos> hi bduk 
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> Kilos: why you want to email poor Marius?
<Squirm> Morning
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> oh ya because logs after 20.37 dont show
<inetpro> wrong!
<Kilos> when you said good night the logs stopped
<Kilos> oh
<inetpro> when?
<Kilos> night before last
<inetpro> the 31st?
<Kilos> but i have the munin links from my browser history so i think we ok
<Kilos> ya then
<Kilos> toe ons met die munin goed besig was man
<inetpro> the logs end with "theblazehen	Damn, I was 55 seconds late	22:11"
<Kilos> oh my mage and i didnt see past 20.37
<inetpro> [21:36] <inetpro> good night
 * inetpro fails to see where you find 20.37
<Kilos> ok maybe it was 36 im going by memory man
<Kilos> link for logs please
<inetpro> on the 30th the logs end with "[20:27] <inetpro> good night"
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> when did we do the munin thing with graeme
<inetpro> are you looking for your dropbox link?
<Kilos> no i was looking for the links to add tobrowser to see those results
<inetpro> ai!
<ThatGraemeGuy> /var/cache/munin/www
<Kilos>   /var/cache/munin/www/localdomain/localhost.localdomain/cpu.html
<Kilos> thats what i get from browser history
<Kilos> and
<Kilos>  /var/cache/munin/www/localdomain/localhost.localdomain/diskstats_latency/index.html
<ThatGraemeGuy> can you say exactly what it is you are looking to do instead of rambling?
<inetpro> Kilos: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/12/31/%23ubuntu-za.html#t19:49
<inetpro> 19:49 GMT = 21:49 SAST
<Kilos> those three links you gave when you explained what the different colours meant
<ThatGraemeGuy> ah, well then there ^^
<Kilos> ty inetpro 
<Kilos> ya when we did it i forgot to save those three
<Kilos> ty inetpro dont know why mage nor i could see that
<Kilos> looks like browser history got them right
<inetpro> Kilos: all discussions are logged, only thing that you won't find there is the joins, parts and related activities
<Kilos> ty ive saved that link now as well
<Kilos> oh thats for that day only
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> http://kerala.me/promo/lights/
<Kilos> just click on the screen
<Kilos> sjoe , drag mouse across screen 
<Kilos> engelse is slim ne
<theblazehen> needs more webgl
<nuvolari> o/ oh hi
<nuvolari> happy new year :)
<nuvolari> congrats theblazehen for FP of 2015! :D
<theblazehen> Hey nuvolari, thanks. Happy new year
<charl> good afternoon
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> happy new year !
<nuvolari> does anyone know much about credit card fraud?
<charl> hi nuvolari 
<nuvolari> having this one IP requesting a transaction nearly each day, like clockwork at 19:00
<nuvolari> oh hi charl! Happy new year :)
<charl> thanks :)
<charl> chinese ip?
<charl> or russian?
<charl> ah i know, ukranian :D
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Sure
<nuvolari> charl: Dominican Republic
<nuvolari> well, the account is a dominican republic account, IP is ZA
<bduk> kilos you here
<charl> oh some island
<charl> definitely suspicious
<charl> could even be a tax haven story
<charl> hi bduk 
<bduk> hi charl
<magespawn> good afternoon
<Maaz> magespawn: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell magespawn i got them from my browser history, dunno if yours will be the same" 8 hours and 16 minutes ago
<magespawn> Maaz ty
<Maaz> You are welcome magespawn
<charl> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hi charl
<charl> how are you doing
<charl> and happy new year !
<magespawn> happy new year too
<magespawn> good and you charl?
<charl> i'm good !
<Kilos> hi magespawn charl 
<magespawn> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> can give you them when you ready magespawn , msaved now
<magespawn> the commands for munin?
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> to see stuff you dont see from that other thing
<Kilos>   /var/cache/munin/www/localdomain/localhost.localdomain/cpu.html
<Kilos>   /var/cache/munin/www/localdomain/localhost.localdomain/diskstats_iops/index.html
<magespawn> i presume you have set it up first though
<Kilos>  /var/cache/munin/www/localdomain/localhost.localdomain/diskstats_latency/index.html
<Kilos> i think i just ran those in browser
<Kilos> ana im not buying a 54GB ssd anymore
<magespawn> let me have a look
<magespawn> why?
<Kilos> we went shopping in injun lands
<Kilos> got a samsung 256GB for 800
<charl> ssd Kilos ?
<Kilos> dont know if its a good make or not but its here
<Kilos> ya ssd
<charl> samsung ssds are good afaik
<magespawn> nice
<charl> good for a system disk
<magespawn> i have not had any problems with samsung drives
<charl> massive speed increase
<Kilos> the 64gb corsair was 971 and wqait a week or 2
<Kilos> the injun says he can do 128's for around 500
<magespawn> you would need to check the stats for each drive, but that is a big difference in price per Gb
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> inetpro: work out the price per g for us
<Kilos> 800 for 256GB
<Kilos> but thats not the big thing
<Kilos> the big thing is its here now
<magespawn> R1 per 0.32GB
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Maaz: 256/800
<Maaz> Kilos: 0.32
<Kilos> oi
<magespawn> so between R3-R4 per gig
<Kilos> the pro gave prices here for those others
<Kilos> thats in them logs again
<magespawn> gotta go home, people closing up the office, will chat when i get home
<Kilos> cool go safe
<Kilos> hi Private_User 
<Private_User> hi Kilos
<Kilos> eish how do i remove a directory on kde
<Kilos> trash bin full and i dunno how to empty it because it shows nothing
<Kilos> i did a doff thing and rsynced /home/ to ?desktop/home/ and it looped
<Kilos>  /Desktop/home/
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos\
<Kilos> cut your finger nails
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> hmm...
<Joe_knock> Hey oom
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> Maaz, hi 
<Maaz> Howzit Kilos
<Kilos> evening everyone
<magespawn> good evening kilos
<Kilos> hi magespawn i battled some with the ssd but now busy doing its first upgrade
<Kilos> had to use disk utility to format it as mbr drive
<Kilos> im slumming here on an old pc with xubuntu on
<magespawn> cool beans, what are you going to run off the ssd?
<Kilos> kde of course
<Kilos> did you see what ssd i got?
<Kilos> 256 GB samsung for 800 bucks
<magespawn> yup i did
<Kilos> but i made a major mess up
<magespawn> how so?
<Kilos> rsynced /home/ to /Desktop/home/
<Kilos> and it looped
<Kilos> so i did all kinds of things to try delete it and deleted my home folder
<Kilos> so now everything really gone
<magespawn> ahh i see
<Kilos> luckily i kept my usb kde iso as kde
<magespawn> did you loose anything in particular?
<Kilos> all my saved isos and email stuff and all the setting up stuff for munin and nikola and who knows what else
<Kilos> taras songs and vids and much more
<magespawn> ouch, no backup?
<Kilos> now to set up konversation
<Kilos> nothing
<Kilos> lol another recovery coming up
<magespawn> double ouch?
<Kilos> it still boots so maybe an earlier recovery will work
<magespawn> yup you are getting quite good at that
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> even lost bell.ogg
<Kilos> sigh
<miles_> but im here now on konversation, just need to do the nick thing
<magespawn> bell.ogg is easy to replace
<Kilos> yeah if you can find it
<Kilos> i go to konversation now
<magespawn> sure somebody has it somewhere
<Kilos> i must have it on another drive somewhere and/or on a stick
<Kilos> ok upgraded here. reboot time
<Kilos> wbb
<miles_> seems a bit faster
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  ssd here
<Kilos> inetpro  superfly  kyk man
 * Kilos pronk soos n pou
<magespawn> and?
<Kilos> and what?
<Kilos> bushtech  too
<bushtech> windgat ne
<Kilos> ja baie
<magespawn> how is it going?
<Kilos> maar hoekom het die goed nie n mbr in nie
<Kilos> goes very lekker ty magespawn  
<Kilos> will need to time things and install munin to be sure
<magespawn> all brand new unformatted drives have too have them
<Kilos> no man your motherboard writes it
<Kilos> its like if you zero a drive the you must boot and install to it or no mbr
<Kilos> i first checked size from my kde with a usb adapter so i think thats why it didnt write mbr
<Kilos> 238GiB
<magespawn> nice kilos, i off to bed, need my beauty sleep
<magespawn> good night
<Kilos> night magespawn  sleep tight
<Kilos> ya you older now
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> hmm...
<bushtech> Kilos, hmmm. Krap jy nou weer waar dit nie jeuk nie?
<Kilos> lol nee man ek probeer instaleer wat ek gehad het en al my settings onthou
<bushtech> sterkte
<Kilos> dankie
<Joe_knock> I need to go to the bush for a while. technology maak liefde sad
<Kilos> ai!
<bushtech> which bush? :)
<Kilos> stads japies dink n koekoejoe grasperk wat drie weke nie gesny is nie is die bush
<Joe_knock> die bush behind and ocean in front. soos die namibia desert :P
<bushtech> en Rolux Magnum is dr Livingstone
<bushtech> namibian desert is awesome
<bushtech> long drive though
<Kilos> 3x128gb and 1x160gb ssds for R500 each
<Kilos> for those interested
<Joe_knock> R500 where?
<Joe_knock> I need 1 for my new laptop
<Kilos> from the injun i got my 256gb ssd for R800 today
<Kilos> laudium
<Kilos> asking now for lappy ssd prices
<Kilos> those are all desktop
<Joe_knock> injun?
<Joe_knock> beteken engin? lol
<Kilos> indian fellow
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> enjin beteken engine
<Joe_knock> laptop SSDs is nie cheap nie
<Kilos> ek sal hoor by hom
<Kilos> hy doen lappy repairs
<Joe_knock> let me google his shop. 
<Joe_knock> ...
<Joe_knock> Ihsaan computer?
<Joe_knock> jy slaap late vannag oom
<Joe_knock> het jy n gf? :P
<Kilos> i have no idea. met him at a garage because we first found out about him in town at another pc shop
<Kilos> nee man my seun is hier
<Joe_knock> is he a foreigner? I get worried sometimes when dealing with them
<Kilos> no he is a za indian
<Kilos> i think he is selling the desktop stuff because he decided to concentrate on lappies
<Kilos> im tempted to get another smaller ssd 
<Joe_knock> aah okay ek sien nou. die desktop market is very small nou
<Kilos> ya lappies are the in thing now
<Kilos> will let you know when he replies. maybe asleep already
<Kilos> i go sleep too
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Joe_knock> totsiens. 
#ubuntu-za 2015-01-03
<Kilos> hi hilake  
<Kilos> morning theblazehen  superfly  ambo  inetpro  and others
<bushtech> morning
<Kilos> hi bushtech  
<smile> hi :)
<Kilos> hi smile
<smile> how are you Kilos ? :D
<smile> you are up early :o
<Kilos> good ty smile  and you?
<Kilos> running a 256GB ssd here now
<smile> I'm fine :) I need to learn for my exams :/
<smile> Kilos: nice! :D
<smile> In the next month or maybe this month I will buy an SSD too
<Kilos> exams when?
<Kilos> AndChat|99281  maak reg jou niek man
<smile> Kilos: monday :p
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> good mornings everyone
<smile> good morning ;)
<inetpro> hello smile, how are things up north?
<smile> I don't live in the Netherlands :/
<inetpro> where did you move?
<smile> I still live in  Belgium :D
<inetpro> that's still far north from here
<smile> yeah :p
<smile> alright ;)
<smile> :D
<smile> I'm good, how are you? ;)
 * inetpro likes that smiley face
<inetpro> sunny and hot in Pretoria again today
<smile> what about Cape Town :P
<smile> :D
 * smile hugs inetpro
<inetpro> yikes!
<smile> :D lol
<smile> happy new year, inetpro ;)
<inetpro> smile: same to you thanks
 * inetpro don't like to be hugged
<theblazehen> Morning
<smile> inetpro: what DO you like? :p
<smile> good morning theblazehen 
<theblazehen> Hey smile 
<smile> happy new year for you too, theblazehen :)
<theblazehen> Thanks, you too smile
<inetpro> theblazehen: hmm...
<smile> :D
<inetpro> that's a tough question for a hot Saturday mornin
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<inetpro> perhaps that will help cool us down
<theblazehen> inetpro: hmm?
<inetpro> Maaz: hmm...
<Maaz> hmm... is often used to try make others believe one is actually thinking
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro!
<inetpro> Maaz: thank you kindly
<Maaz> inetpro: not at all
<magespawn> good afternoon
<theblazehen> Hi magespawn 
<magespawn> how is the new year treating yo so far theblazehen ?
<inetpro> magespawn: wb
<inetpro> what did you do to uncle kilos?
<theblazehen> magespawn: been alright, and for you?
<inetpro> wb Kilos
<inetpro> what you broke now?
<Kilos> i crashed the ssd and kde
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> ty my pro
<Kilos> it lost some file somewhere and i couldnt get it working so i tried some installs and it couldny mount /
<Kilos> so i zeroed it and got 14.04 unity here now
<Kilos> lyk my nog water wat kom
<theblazehen> Kilos: ya, we got here already
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> kinda hot here atm
<theblazehen> Yep. Was here too
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> did hilake ever say hello here?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ja man as jy kan sukkel sal jy
<inetpro> there should not even be a need to re-install at all
<Kilos> yeah but it was bad stuff. the dpkg thing couldnt work
<Kilos> was a file that didnt exist where it wanted staus info or something
<inetpro> what does dpkg have to do with moving data?
<Kilos> i wasnt moving data i was installing pidgin and evo etc
<Kilos> then dpkg gave the error
<Kilos> and next thing the panel that show nm-applet disappeard
<Kilos> disappeared
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> so that good reason for a wipe and clean install
<Kilos> but if unity gives probs here ill put kde again
<inetpro> looks like you need a solid backup plan
<Kilos> yeah i was busy making a backup of /home when all the messup started because i put the folder to backup to on desktop rather than another drive
<Kilos> that was with my working kde
<inetpro> but where's the previous backup in the first place?
<Kilos> the one i said the other day was bulletproof
<Kilos> i havent made a backup of kde yet
<inetpro> I think you need to start backing up to DVD or CD
<Kilos> on unity i use deja-dup
<Kilos> thats an idea ty
<Kilos> my archives i put on sticks
<Kilos> so luckily i have had to do all the upgrade costs
<Kilos> havent
<Kilos> oh and i have a backup for evo as well on a stick
<inetpro> I suggest you backup to read only medium so you can't mess up a goof backup afterwards
<inetpro> good*
<Kilos> lol ya thats a good plan
<hilake> hello
<Kilos> hilake, welcome to ubuntu-za
<theblazehen> Hi hilake 
<inetpro> hello hilake
<inetpro> Kilos: are you winning?
<hilake> thanks guys
<inetpro> hilake: where are you from?
<inetpro> SDCDev: wb
<SDCDev> ty inetpro :)
<SDCDev> i going to sleep now though :) in the mountains (drakensburg), just came online to check my mail, and check if all the projects are doing okay :) :)
<inetpro> oh and Cantide, wb as well
<inetpro> SDCDev: cool, enjoy it!
<Cantide> hi hi ~
<hilake> USA
<inetpro> hilake: interesting
 * inetpro don't know about many members here from the USA
<inetpro> hilake: you been here before?
<inetpro> sorry for all the questions
<Kilos> sorry inetpro had a sleep , but yes everything going on the ssd ty
<inetpro> Kilos: nice, well done!
<inetpro> have you recovered your losses yet?
<Kilos> only now id like to fix /home on the hdd
<Kilos> all my links and commands are there
<inetpro> did you move in stead of copy?
<Kilos> because its major work to read logs
<Kilos> no i had to delete the copied /home from ~/Desktop/ home
<Kilos> and battled and somewhere i must have let something delete /home as well
<inetpro> eish!
<Kilos> it looks like a fresh install
<Kilos> worse even
<inetpro> Kilos: you should really start backing up your setup info in the clouds as well man
<Kilos> home is totally empty
<inetpro> one option is to simply store stuff in yout Dropbox folder
<inetpro> your*
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> its all the data that stops me saving online
<inetpro> even if you delete stuff in Dropbox accidentally you can revert to previous versions 
<inetpro> no, I'm just talking about the most crucial stuff
<inetpro> all the steps you take to get an installation up to scratch again
<Kilos> ya ill do that in future, but gotta find it all first again, sigh
<Kilos> what a blow
<inetpro> you sure it's all gone from the HDD, don't you have your /home on SDD now?
<Kilos> i have a new /home on the ssd
<inetpro> SSD*
<Kilos> the 1TB kde has /home still but it empty
<inetpro> have you mounted your HDD?
<magespawn> good afternoon
<inetpro> hi magespawn
<magespawn> hi inetpro
<inetpro> Kilos: you can only have one /home at any point
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> well ok, the full /home is gone
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<inetpro> no man... you're not answering my question
<magespawn> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> the 1TB is unplugged atm
<inetpro> Kilos: ah, why?
<Kilos> i never do an install with more than one drive plugged in
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> ai! So you deleted /home before you even started with the SSD?
<Kilos> y6es i was trying to backup home same way i rsync archives
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> didnt think that the home folder on desktop would loop the rysyns
<Kilos> rsync
<inetpro> the "looping" was not your problem
<magespawn> what happened?
<Kilos> no that just made home over 80g
<Kilos> deleting was the prob
<Kilos> i rsynced /home to ~/Desktop/home/ magespawn 
<magespawn> okay? and that caused what to happen?
<Kilos> and only after hours of it running realised that as it put more on the desktop so /home saw more to backup
<Kilos> then i tried to delete the ~/Desktop/home/ and after googling and using other commands and stuff it wouldnt delete
<Kilos> said its a directory
<Kilos> anyway i got it to delete eventually but in all the trying deleted /home/ as well
<magespawn> ahh i see
<hilake> I have not been to south africa
<Kilos> so even them saved munin commands are gone
<magespawn> i have those
<Kilos> yay but not now im still trying to wake up
<Kilos> hilake, you welcome to chat here
<inetpro> Kilos: surely your HDD/var/cache/munin/www is still in tact
<hilake> thank you kilos
<hilake> I would love to travel
<Kilos> tell us a bit about yourself and if you need linux help just state your prob and someone will help you
<Kilos> might be inetpro 
<inetpro> not that is crucial though
<Kilos> and /home is on its own partition 
<hilake> I recently graduated from college, and am looking for a job in the states in the IT buisness. I have some experience with linux (kali, ubuntu, centos, mint, etc) and windows/ mac osx
<Kilos> well hilake then ill be calling on you for help sometime
<hilake> thanks, I already help out on ##computer-help-chat, and will assist with anything I can
<magespawn> hi hilake
<hilake> hi magespawn
<magespawn> where are you from hilake?
<hilake> USA
<Kilos> cool
<magespawn> from what i see there is a fair amount jobs going there
<hilake> yes, its still quite comptetive
<hilake> there are a lot of people
<inetpro> Kilos: start installing munin again at least so it can start remembering your performance stats
<Kilos> ok good call inetpro 
<magespawn> as always hilake
<inetpro> your old stats were saved to Dropbox and can be easily compared
<inetpro> no need to stress about restoring it
<hilake> I imagine there is a similar population density in urban areas of south africa
<Kilos> oh ya inetpro nice to have you around
<magespawn> certain places, i am not sure how the population density compares across the whold country 
<inetpro> Kilos: at least you don't give up easily
<inetpro> you can not learn a better way of doing things, if you never make mistakes?
<Kilos> hahaha inetpro you should know by now, im too stupid to know when im beat
<inetpro> you're always welcome to ask
<Kilos> give up isnt in my vocab
<Kilos> what i should try is to delete everything on the 1tb and then run testdisk
<inetpro> why?
<Kilos> well you can tell it to write what it finds
<Kilos> is there another way?
<inetpro> surely if it's not deleted it should just ignore it?
<Kilos> oh you mean run it without deleting
<inetpro> sorry, I have never really used testdisk before so I won't know for sure
<Kilos> that might work too
<Kilos> ask theblazehen its a great tool
<Kilos> rewrites missing partitions and data it finds there
<inetpro> well I haven't been brave enough to delete crucial data that needed restoring, and I hope I don't go there any time soon as well
<Kilos> then leave my email addy alone
<inetpro> maybe I should play with it in a small VM
<magespawn> it is a nice tool fro recovering from windows partitions that have been corrupted 
<magespawn> i have never needed to use it on a linux drive yet
<Kilos> man i blogged about it a lifetime ago
<magespawn> i have used testdisk and photorec as well
<Kilos> the 40 external i have here comes from a lappy ian bought second hand
<Kilos> and he formatted and installed his windows at the time
<Kilos> i formatted it to ext 4 and used it as storage
<Kilos> then it crashed and i did recovery
<Kilos> found stuff from the first user on it
<Kilos> that was testdisk photorec foremost and scalpel
<magespawn> yup it does that well
<magespawn> really strange if you are doing for somebody and you give them files that are not theirs or ones that they have forgotten about
<Kilos> rofl ya
<Kilos> i tuned ian about what i found
<Kilos> he had no idea it was on the drive
<Kilos> i think the only way to totally destroy data is to put the drive on an anvil and pummel it with a 14lb hammer
<magespawn> google does something similar
<Kilos> or put it in a furnace and melt it all down to slag
<inetpro> Kilos: have you tried extundelete?
<Kilos> no inetpro 
<inetpro> looks simple enough: $ extundelete /dev/sda4 --restore-all
<Kilos> lemme plug in the 1tb quick
<Kilos> wbb
<inetpro> don't so it like that though
<inetpro> do*
<Kilos> wait man lemme connecxt it
<inetpro> ai! Always to quick and keen to try new things
<inetpro> always avoid writing anything on the file system that was holding the data - otherwise deleted files may be overwritten by new ones
<Kilos> this ssd is fast
<magespawn> inetpro: i think Kilos boots off it
<Kilos> i said wait man
<magespawn> see already back
<inetpro> you attached the HDD now?
<Kilos> ok inetpro the ball is in your court
<Kilos> yes
<inetpro> no man
<Kilos> no man what?
 * inetpro is not the recovery expert
<Kilos> no you gave the extundelete /dev/sda4 --restore-all
<Kilos> tell me what to do
<inetpro> no
<magespawn> google or man pages first 
<Kilos> it will be sdb to fix
<magespawn> or risk data
<Kilos> its google that helped me kill it
<inetpro> I just said it looks easy enough, but I would never try that blindly without covering me ass
<Kilos> well that drive has lost everything in /home/
<inetpro> don't jump to conclusions so quickly
<Kilos> you read the man pages
<Kilos> they werent written for mechanics
<inetpro> first thing you do is to mount the partition(s) read-only
<Kilos> only good thing i ever found in them was -c for wget
<Kilos> the 1tb has 80g /
<Kilos> 86g
<Kilos> 805g /home
<Kilos> and 100g storage
<inetpro> Kilos: is it mounted
<inetpro> ?
<Kilos> and they show here in launcher panel thing
<Kilos> so must be
<inetpro> no, nut must be, that is another assumption
<Kilos> sigh
<inetpro> go to cli
<Kilos> ok so we want home
<inetpro> $ mount
<Kilos> lemme run gparted to see correect paths
<bushtech> stop jumping the gun kilos
<Kilos> lolok
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s205axyPeA
<Kilos> where is sdb?
<inetpro> nou praat ons
<inetpro> it's not mounted yet
<Kilos> ok
<inetpro> $ sudo fdisk -l
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s206TJEBaW
<bushtech> --restore-directory path/of/directory
<bushtech>               Restores all files possible to link to  specified  directory  to
<bushtech>               their names before deletion, when possible.
<bushtech> from extundelete man
<inetpro> Kilos: ok, which one would have been /home ?
<Kilos> man dammit give the proper command
<Kilos> the 805
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> you tell me
<inetpro> Kilos: it's either /dev/sdb1 or /dev/sdb3 or /dev/sdb5
<Kilos> sdb3 methinks
<Kilos> isnt that the biggest one
<inetpro> ok, so let's try it
<Kilos> ok
<inetpro> $ sudo mkdir /mnt/home
<Kilos> done
<inetpro> $ sudo mount -o ro /dev/sdb1 /mnt/home
<Kilos> done
<inetpro> now go check out what is in there
<Kilos> magespawn, save all this info hey
<Kilos> with ls?
<inetpro> sommer with dolphin if you like
<inetpro> or nautilus
<Kilos> ya nautilus
<Kilos> it doesnt show on launcher anymore man
<Kilos> ls
<Kilos> Desktop    Downloads         Music     Public     Videos
<Kilos> Documents  examples.desktop  Pictures  Templates
<inetpro> Kilos: is that what you expected on /home?
<Kilos> ya i had all the stuff saved on desktop
<inetpro> surely it is not empty then
<Kilos> but to recover that will recover the ~/Desktop/home as well
<bushtech> see whats in desktop
<inetpro> no man
<Kilos> all those things show as empty
<inetpro> you said you deleted /home
<Kilos> just empty folders
<Kilos> no didnt i say /home/
<inetpro> that statement can not be true if this was your home partiton
<Kilos> so the dir is there but empty
<inetpro> so you deleted all files in sub-folders?
<inetpro> are they all empty?
<inetpro> what about . files?
<Kilos> lemme try find it in nautilus so i can see
<Kilos> 5 .files
<inetpro> in the main folder?
<Kilos> desktop shows trusty folder which i copied there again this morning from stick
<Kilos> trusty is archives
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> oh wait
<inetpro> 03/01 17:56:45 <inetpro> always avoid writing anything on the file system that was holding the data - otherwise deleted files may be overwritten by new ones
<bushtech> will extundelete recover /Desktop?
<Kilos>  .cache and .config and some others there too
<inetpro> now the first thing you want to do is to make a copy of the broken partition
<Kilos> its too big man
<inetpro> no
<inetpro> df -k /mnt/home
<Kilos> Filesystem     1K-blocks    Used Available Use% Mounted on
<Kilos>  /dev/sdb1       82481776 7666100  70602736  10% /mnt/home
<inetpro> eish! 
<inetpro> are you sure your home was on /dev/sdb1 ?
<inetpro> umount /mnt/home
<Kilos> no man that was supposed to be /root
<inetpro> $ sudo umount /mnt/home
<Kilos> done
<inetpro> $ sudo mount -o ro /dev/sdb3 /mnt/home
<inetpro> now go check out what is in there
<Kilos> miles@ssd:~$ sudo mount -o ro /dev/sdb3 /mnt/home
<Kilos> mount: /dev/sdb3 already mounted or /mnt/home busy
<Kilos> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdb3 is mounted on /media/miles/9854f2a5-1f96-402b-ad32-3729909d1c95
<inetpro> $ sudo umount /mnt/home
<inetpro> close nautilus
<inetpro> *first
<Kilos> umount: /mnt/home: not mounted
<inetpro> $ sudo umount /dev/sdb3
<inetpro> you clicked on that
<Kilos> done
<inetpro> $ sudo mount -o ro /dev/sdb3 /mnt/home
<Kilos> i clicked on what?
<inetpro> on that icon for that partition
<Kilos> i closed nautilus
<inetpro> ai! 
<Kilos> done
<inetpro> you must make sure you relay the correct information to us!!!!
<inetpro> go check /mnt/home on nautilus now
<Kilos> dont forget i cant copy/paste from hexchat have to highlight and use ctrl+c to copy
<Kilos> you said close nautilus man
<Kilos> <inetpro> close nautilus
<inetpro> yes, that was to make sure it doesn't bug ou when trying to unmount
<inetpro> you*
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> then dont ai! me
<Kilos> ai! ek sukkel darem
 * inetpro is assuming that you went browsing /media/miles/9854f2a5-1f96-402b-ad32-3729909d1c95 on nautilus and not /mnt/home
<Kilos> i did on both
<inetpro> ok, what do you see in /mnt/home ?
<Kilos> tell me first how to go there
<inetpro> nautilus man
<Kilos> ok wait
<inetpro> $ df -k /mnt/home
<Kilos> i cant find it now
<inetpro> is it mounted?
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> must be we ran that command
<Kilos>   /dev/sdb3      773665552 4199828 730142744   1% /mnt/home
<inetpro> can you not type a folder to go to in nautilus?
<inetpro> ls -la /mnt/home
<inetpro> wb bduk
<Kilos> total 28
<Kilos> drwxr-xr-x  3 root  root   4096 Jan  2 20:40 .
<Kilos> drwxr-xr-x  3 root  root   4096 Jan  3 18:16 ..
<Kilos> drwxr-xr-x 17 miles miles 20480 Jan  3 01:07 miles
<inetpro> ahh, now that looks more like it
<inetpro> and what is inside miles?
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> how do i see that now man
<inetpro> $ sudo find /home/ -ls
<inetpro> oops
<inetpro> $ sudo find /mnt/home/ -ls
<Kilos> baie goed
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s2dz8miwli
<Kilos> terminal even missed the first lot
<Kilos> or doesnt show so many
<magespawn> here is the sourceforge page http://extundelete.sourceforge.net/
<magespawn> here is the sourceforge page http://extundelete.sourceforge.net/
<Kilos> is that for me magespawn ?
<Kilos> is that for me magespawn ?
<magespawn> if you want yes has some examples
<Kilos> ill trust the pros guidance for now but ty
<inetpro> Kilos: $ sudo aptitude install pastebinit
<Kilos> if i do stuff without permission im in it
<Kilos> done
<inetpro> $ sudo find /mnt/home/ -ls | pastebinit -a kilos
<bduk> Evening
<Kilos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9666042/
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> Kilos: remember, you /mnt/home is read only at the moment
<inetpro> your*
<inetpro> but undelete might have been messed up now already by your copying of the trusty stuff 
<Kilos> you remember man my head is exploding already
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> there was a trusty folder there before as well
<inetpro> ok
<Kilos> they should be the same
<inetpro> let's try making the backup first>
<inetpro> ?
<inetpro> ai... my fingers...
<Kilos> i sync to trusty on desktop then drag drop to sticks
<inetpro> $ umount /mnt/home
<Kilos> done with sudo
<Kilos> you getting arthritus
<Kilos> welcome to the world of old peeps
<inetpro> you have some free space somewhere?
<inetpro> what's that 800GB?
<inetpro> eish!
<Kilos> thats /home
 * inetpro has dinner time
<Kilos> cool go eat sir
<Kilos> ty so far
<inetpro> go read http://extundelete.sourceforge.net/ if you have time
<Kilos> im going nowhere slowly
<inetpro> so long
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> E: Couldn't configure pre-depend libreadline6:amd64 for gawk:amd64, probably a dependency cycle.
<Kilos> thats what synaptic tells me
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> ah a reinstall of libreadline5 and 6 sorted that
<inetpro> Kilos: that error happened when you did what?
<Kilos> i was installing what that man said ubuntu needs
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> why?
<Kilos> ive got the package now so just need to configure it
<inetpro> you jump to conclusions again?
<Kilos> you said read
<inetpro> yes, I didn't say install anything
<Kilos> he said ubuntu needs stuff like g++ and gnu
<inetpro> you must read between the lines man
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> yours or his
<inetpro> extundelete is in the repositories
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> $ extundelete -v
<Kilos> extundelete version 0.2.0
<Kilos> libext2fs version 1.42.9
<Kilos> Processor is little endian.
<Kilos> whats endian
<inetpro> did you compile?
<Kilos> i did nothing
<Kilos> aptitude installed it
<inetpro> hmm... you only followed half the instructions?
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> i was still trying to find the path to compile the downloaded one
<inetpro> if you downloaded, compiled and installed it should have been v0.2.4
<Kilos> must i compile it now in downloads
<inetpro> no
<Kilos> well thats the version aptitude installed sir
<inetpro> you have some free space for the backup?
<Kilos> i got this 256 ssd
<inetpro> no other big drive around?
<Kilos> and lots of space on the 1TB
<Kilos> how big?
<Kilos> i can add a usb externally
<inetpro> that home partition was how big?
<inetpro> looks like 800GB
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> i have nothing with that kinda space
<Kilos> we can do it without a backup cant we?
<Kilos> wb bushtech 
 * inetpro don't like doing stuff without a backup
<Kilos> ya but we have no space
<Kilos> so no choice
<inetpro> $ df -h /mnt/home/
<Kilos>  /dev/sda1       231G   12G  208G   6% /
<inetpro> nee man!
<inetpro> not root
<Kilos> i used your command
<inetpro> no you did not
<inetpro> unless
<inetpro> unless you unmounted this thing again
<Kilos> miles@ssd:~$ df -h /mnt/home/
<Kilos> Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<Kilos> <inetpro> $ umount /mnt/home
<Kilos> i cant get times
<inetpro> ahh... so that was my assumption... sorry oom
<inetpro> thought i was still mounted
<Kilos> ok give that mount command again please
<inetpro> $ sudo mount -o ro /dev/sdb3 /mnt/home
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos>  /dev/sdb3       738G  4,1G  697G   1% /mnt/home
<inetpro> obviously it will tell you the size of root if not mounted
<inetpro> yep, that is just about 800GB
<inetpro> minus a few megs
<inetpro> you really don't have another big drive?
<Kilos> i have one that has kde on and what was recovered last time i zeroed this 1tb
<inetpro> so aren't those files in there?
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> what files
<inetpro> you just said you recovered files last time, can't be too long ago
<inetpro> all the data that you're trying to restore now man
<Kilos> oh maybe they are there but there is 74500 files that are all numbered
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> forget a backup lets just extundelete
<inetpro> ok, you don't blame me if it fails 
<inetpro> now unmount that folder again
<inetpro> $ umount /mnt/home
<Kilos> i never blame you man
<Kilos> done
<inetpro> now this is interesting that they don't use sudo in front
<Kilos> where is that /mnt/home
<inetpro> let's try it:
<inetpro> $ extundelete /dev/sdb3 --restore-all
<Kilos> maybe they like you and expect the guy to know when he gets a message that you arent root
<inetpro> I have no idea what the output should be now
<Kilos> extundelete: failed to read-only open device "/dev/sdb3": Error code 13
<Kilos> mustnt it be mounted?
<inetpro> is it not still mounted?
<inetpro> $ mount
<Kilos> no it works with sudo
<inetpro> ok
<Kilos> busy doing stuff
<Kilos> done
<inetpro> that was quick?
<Kilos> very
<inetpro> $ sudo mount -o ro /dev/sdb3 /mnt/home
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s201qc1bHk
<inetpro> interesting
<Kilos> lotsa unable to
<inetpro> go check man
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> i have to unmount it for nautilus to see it
<inetpro> mount
<inetpro> you have to mount it for nautilus to see it
<Kilos>  /dev/sdb3 on /mnt/home type ext4 (ro)
<inetpro> nautilus /mnt/home
<Kilos> nope only trusty is there
<inetpro> check hidden files
<inetpro> no RECOVERED_FILES folder?
<inetpro> By default the restored files are created under current directory 'RECOVERED_FILES'
<inetpro> so looks like they will be on your SSD
<Kilos> no recovered files folder
<inetpro> what folder were you in when running that undelete?
<smile> hi :D
<inetpro> wb smile
<Kilos> i was here by you with terminal here too
<Kilos> hi smile 
<inetpro> $ pwd
<magespawn> hi smile
<Kilos>  /home/miles
<inetpro> $ ls -la
<inetpro> in fact let's do:
<inetpro> $ ls -la | pastebinit -a kilos
<Kilos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9666449/
<inetpro> there you go
<smile> thanks, inetpro :)
<inetpro> RECOVERED_FILES is rght there
<smile> it is :o
<smile> I can see it too :o
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> so can i up there
<inetpro> Kilos: nou wat nou?
<Kilos> is it on my ssd?
<inetpro> yes
<inetpro> in your new home folder on SSD
<inetpro> if you read the man page of extundelete you would understand 
<Kilos> ahaaaaaa
<inetpro> obviously not ideal if it really tried restoring 800GB
<Kilos> now i gotta chown it
<inetpro> but I don't think you ever had that many files
<Kilos> no there were min on desktop i think
<inetpro> $ sudo chown -R miles:miles ~/ RECOVERED_FILES
<inetpro> $ sudo chown -R miles:miles ~/RECOVERED_FILES
<Kilos> ty
<inetpro> looks like many files ended up in 'lost+found' 
<Kilos> its in the lost and found in that folder
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> exactly
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> lots of stuff there
<inetpro> /Desktop/Desktop/Desktop/... stuff
<Kilos> so thats saved to here now
<inetpro> yep
<inetpro> $ du -hs ~/RECOVERED_FILES
<Kilos> 43M	/home/miles/RECOVERED_FILES
<Kilos> how do we write that back to home on that drive now
<inetpro> hmm... only 43MB
<inetpro> $ du -ks ~/RECOVERED_FILES/* | sort -n
<Kilos> then that kde should be good again
<Kilos> what did that do?
<Kilos> oh and how can you see the size??
<Kilos> oh in pastebin?
<inetpro> man du
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> oh ok
<inetpro> or ncdu
<Kilos> aha
<inetpro> I'm sure you'll recognize things yourself now
<Kilos> is that my deleted home stuff?
<inetpro> supposedly
<inetpro> the stuff that extundelete found at least
<Kilos> oh it doesnt undelete them on the drive itself?
<inetpro> no
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> ty very much for that help inetpro 
<Kilos> did you write down everything
<inetpro> please go through them, see and make sure whether it's all there
<inetpro> and if not all there, then go through your normal restore procedure
<Kilos> yip will do ty so much
<inetpro> but next time, rule no 1 = avoid writing anything on the file system that was holding the data that you deleted by accident - otherwise deleted files may be overwritten by new ones
<Kilos> sorry sir
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee for all
<Maaz> Come on ya buncha geeks. Rock up with your mugs with the correct amount of sugar added already
<Kilos> inetpro, coffee
<theblazehen> Kilos: lose data?
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> inetpro: Sure
<inetpro> Kilos: it's not rocket science
<Kilos> ya the home folder i made on the desktop is empty but i spent hours trying to delete it anyway
<Kilos> havent looked through everything
<Kilos> inetpro, to me it is
<Kilos> even the pastebin from cli is magic
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> makes life easy, the way it is supposed to be
<Kilos> yeah easier than using a browser
<Kilos> but same end result
<inetpro> say thanks to tumbleweed who introduced pastebinit to me
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> gracias tumbleweed 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and inetpro!
<inetpro> Maaz: dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier inetpro my vriend
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks man
<Maaz> Kilos It gives me great pleasure to serve a bunch of geeks :-)
<Kilos> now the ssd seems to be working good. but i wanted kde on it
<Kilos> unity is hard work
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<magespawn> can you just install kde?
<magespawn> ty
<Kilos> i dunno
<Kilos> hi Joe_knock 
<Joe_knock> Hi there oom
<Kilos> he says all those ssd's are lappy drives
<Joe_knock> 2.5inch?
<Kilos> are lappy sata and desktop sata the same thing
<Kilos> ya its small man
<magespawn> same connectors but the laptop drives are smaller
<Kilos> like no brackets to mount it even
<Kilos> can stick it anywhere with double sided tape
<Kilos> when i go off ill compare size with my ide lappy drive
<Kilos> its about the same size i think
<Kilos> i can actually do it now
<Kilos> exactly same size
<Joe_knock> I can swap out my CD drive then and put an SSD there
<magespawn> that might need some of the double sided tape
<inetpro> Kilos: after all that it actually boils down to a very few simple commands
<inetpro> see: http://slexy.org/view/s250UpOdSw
<Kilos> ty inetpro 
<inetpro> just add sudo in front of the last one
<inetpro> in fact the last two
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> see i told you he is like you
<Kilos> you forget there are peeps that say whats sudo
<Kilos> and its fast Joe_knock 
<inetpro> oh and add the chown
<inetpro> $ sudo chown -R miles:miles ~/RECOVERED_FILES
<Kilos> can shutdown manually connect another drive and be back here in 1 minute
<Kilos> i know chown by heart inetpro 
<Kilos> you cant use ~/ in kde for some reason
<Kilos> must always go the /home/miles/ route
<Kilos> or  /home/downloads
<inetpro> no
<Kilos> no?
<Kilos> am i wrong again
 * inetpro uses ~/ all the time
<Kilos> oh my
<inetpro> even with dolphin
<Kilos> ill try it again
<Joe_knock> KDE is just the surface-level. They're all debian systems at the core
<inetpro> exactly
<Kilos> i got errors when trying it everytime so gave up and type it out now
<Joe_knock> What are you typing?
<Kilos> i dunno now
<Kilos> paths to things
<Kilos> but now we worked hard today so im trying to enjoy unity
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i need another ssd
<smile> Kilos: I want one too :o
<Kilos> im sure it will fly with win7 as well
<magespawn> lol
<smile> I installed Windows XP today :D
<Kilos> ians lappy with win7 is slow
<magespawn> i had never heard of pastbinit before, that is a very useful program
<smile> In ten minutes it was up & running, lol ;)
<Joe_knock> pastee.org is safer
<Kilos> but he says the os is corrupt and when he has time will clean install
<Kilos> 10 mins smile ?
<Kilos> thats fast
<smile> Kilos: yeah, virtualbox :) my hard drive, no SSD involved
<magespawn> i am talking about the cli program, not the site
<Kilos> aha
<smile> Core i7 at 3 GHz, Kilos ;)
<Kilos> ya ians too and 4g ram
<Kilos> must be sick os
<smile> 8 GB, Kilos ;)
<Kilos> with ssd it will fly
<Kilos> as graeme says the bios post takes longer than the os to boot
<smile> Kilos: yeah, wanna try that in a month! :D
<smile> those ten minutes included entering the product key and installing virtualbox guest additions ;)
<smile> and changing the keyboard layout :)
<Joe_knock> smile: desktop??
<smile> Joe_knock: explorer.exe ;)
<Joe_knock> ehh?
<smile> Lol :P Windows XP ;)
<Joe_knock> smile: Your actual hardware? a lappy?
<Joe_knock> or a desktop?
<Kilos> hehe
<smile> VirtualBox on my laptop :)
<Joe_knock> oh. powerful lappy then. i7s aint cheap
<Kilos> in virtualbox you choose what win you want
<Kilos> you dont still install xp from cd do you?
<Kilos> oh im thinking wine maybe
<smile> Joe_knock: no, it wasn't cheap ;)
<Joe_knock> oom you played the new supertuxkart? it's awesome
<smile> Kilos: ISO :D
<Joe_knock> +10k? smile 
<smile> 1000 euros ;)
<Joe_knock> that's like 14k for us
<smile> thats about 10000 rand :p
<smile> yeah ;)
<smile> roughly. ;)
<smile> actually not yet. I tried FlightGear, but it crashed :)
<smile> oh you mean Kilos ;)
<Joe_knock> flightgear? Is that like flight simulator?
<Kilos> no Joe_knock 
<smile> yeah :) really cool and heavyweight :p
<smile> but it does not install on my box for now
<smile> so I will leave it alone ;)
<Kilos> ian got 2 lappies on bidorbuy for 3.5k each
<Kilos> i7 slightly scratched thats as
<Kilos> 10k is too much
<Joe_knock> 10k is relatively cheap for an i7
<Joe_knock> the best I could find was 9k
<Kilos> i saw a preview of some ultimate gaming pc the other day
<Kilos> 60k
<Kilos> they are nuts
<magespawn> more monet than cents
<magespawn> money too
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> and sense
<inetpro> Kilos: have you installed munin yet?
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> forgot about that
<Kilos> bring the commands magespawn 
<Kilos> i dont even have dropbox installed here yet
<inetpro> Kilos: are you on kde yet?
<Joe_knock> dropbox is such a terrible app to use on nix
<inetpro> Joe_knock: what do you use which is also used by the masses out there?
<Kilos> no still unity. dont wanna mess up
<Kilos> for now ill keep unity here and save for another ssd for kde
<Joe_knock> inetpro: I dont trust cloud file sharing. but if I had a need, id spin up my own $5 server and run seafile on it
<Kilos> i let unity use the whole thing
<inetpro> Kilos: ai!
<Kilos> ya groot ai!
<inetpro> Kilos: you really don't need another SSD just for kde
<inetpro> you have enough space 
<Kilos> ok you wanna give instructions
<Kilos> gparted resize
<inetpro> remember, you keep you data on that HDD
<Kilos> then run kde on other piece
<inetpro> I'm sure you know how to do the resize thing by now
<Kilos> that other drive still has kde on it
<inetpro> how big was that drive?
<Kilos> 1TB
<Kilos> my new one
<inetpro> no man
<inetpro> sdb1 was like 81GB
<Kilos> what now?
<Kilos> thats root
<Kilos> then 738 home
<Kilos> then 100g storage
<inetpro> 03/01 18:30:27 <Kilos>  /dev/sdb1       82481776 7666100  70602736  10% /mnt/hom
<Joe_knock> why does home have 738?
<Kilos> because i was gonna use it for recoveries
<Kilos> all recovered stuff goes into home
<Kilos> by default that is
<Joe_knock> interesting
<inetpro> Kilos: don't recover to /home
<inetpro> of that /dev/sdb1 only 7.6GB was used
<inetpro> technically that means you could be fine with just 10GB
<Kilos> ya 
<Kilos> thats too small for /
<magespawn> indeed, maybe partition the drive again with a smallish home and use the rest for recovery
<Kilos> ya but no we talking about a hard drive not ssd
<Kilos> i want kde on a ssd
<Kilos> magespawn, ping
<magespawn> yes your bit one 1tb, but then again if you are going to use the ssd for the os, you could use the whole big drive for recovery
<Kilos> where are those munin commands please
<magespawn> just a second
<Joe_knock> what may work is this: OS on the SSD, storage split on the HDD for storage + recoveries
<Joe_knock> although I'd just keep all types of content on a single HDD without partitions
<Kilos> the whole 1tb can be storage once i have kde on ssd as well
<inetpro> I would mount the whole HDD as /data
<Kilos> but i can resize this 256GB ssd to have kde as well
<Kilos> just bang i crash it again
<inetpro> obvious, remember we were talking about 64GB even
<magespawn> /var/cache/munin/www/localdomain/localhost.localdomain/cpu.html
<magespawn> /var/cache/munin/www/localdomain/localhost.localdomain/diskstats_iops/index.html
<inetpro> with the 256 drive you can have 4 x 64GB partitions
<magespawn> /var/cache/munin/www/localdomain/localhost.localdomain/diskstats_latency/indext.html
<Kilos> ty magespawn 
<magespawn> your welcome
<magespawn> sorry that just looks wrong
<magespawn> you're welcome
<Kilos> lol
<Joe_knock> maybe the 1TB should be for cold storage and the SSD for files you use frequently or big files, like spreadsheets, etc.
<Kilos> i dont even know what a spread sheet is
<Kilos> its only when i do recoveries i need lots of space
<Kilos> but testdisk and then things use home to put the outputs in
<magespawn> i am pretty sure you can specify where the outputs must go
<Kilos> i dunno
<Kilos> maybe if you are clever ya
<Joe_knock> oom jy moet n LPiC kry and become a system administrator. 
<Kilos> lol ek het begin
<magespawn> hold on a sec
<Kilos> maar ek vergeet meer as wat ek leer
<Joe_knock> oom you should look into something called muscle memory then. Train your body/mind so you dont need to actively remember
<Kilos> Joe_knock, ons het klasse begin met dit
<Joe_knock> waar doen jy die classes?
<Kilos> ya my hands remember things better
<Kilos> #linux-studies
<Kilos> maar almal was te besig en ek was te dom
<magespawn> before you run testdisk you have both the drive you want to recover from and the drive to recover to mounted, then it will give the option to chose the source and destination
<Kilos> aha
<magespawn> of course you must know where each is mounted, or you could mix them up
<Kilos> ty ill catch you when i do it
<Kilos> gparted tells me them things
<smile> bye :)
<smile> good night! :)
<magespawn> good night smile 
<smile> :D
<smile> thanks
<smile> :)
<Kilos> im just gonna see if there is enough munin outputs to compare
<Kilos> but im sure there is no comparison
<magespawn> if you can actually see the difference then that is enough i think
<Kilos> ya all you must look for is the cpu waiting time to get stuff from drive
<Kilos> hey you left out the http stuff on those links
<Kilos> i think
<Kilos> that recovery thing didnt get my munin links
<magespawn> most browsers add that automagically
<magespawn> but that is how they were posted, i think
<Kilos> no man that stuff in the beginning is important
<Kilos> lets find that log again
<Kilos> inetpro, link please to 31st
<Kilos> my browser uses google to get munin stuff with this link
<Kilos> doesnt go to the local think
<Kilos> maybe i gotta start munin first or something
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> Kilos: $ wget -q -O - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/12/31/%23ubuntu-za.txt | grep www.dropbox.com
<Kilos> i cant even do that
<Kilos> ty inetpro 
<magespawn> if you put /var/cache/munin/www/localdomain/localhost.localdomain/cpu.html in your browser it takes you to file:///var/cache/munin/www/localdomain/localhost.localdomain/cpu.html
<magespawn> assuming munin is installed and running
<inetpro> Maaz: assumption
<Maaz> An assumption is a proposition that is taken for granted, as if it were true based upon presupposition without preponderance of the facts
<Kilos> hehehe
<magespawn> heh
 * inetpro was assuming that he was looking for the previous munin graphs
<Kilos> no man 
<Kilos> i want to see what this one shows
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> Kilos: you really struggling to open the new graphs in the browser?
<Kilos> mine opens google links
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> did you even look whether there are files in /var/cache/munin/www ?
<inetpro> it's just another folder 
<Kilos> i see the file:///var/cache/munin/www/localdomain/localhost.localdomain/cpu.html
<Kilos> 4 graphs on it
<inetpro> what is the problem?
<magespawn> that is a seriously cool program
<Kilos> i want he latency link
<Kilos> local one
<inetpro> go find it
<Kilos> sigh
<inetpro> you can't find diskstats_latency?
<Kilos> if i use this command yes
<Kilos> file:///var/cache/munin/www/localdomain/localhost.localdomain/diskstats_latency/index.html
<inetpro> that is not a command
<Kilos> magespawn, save these
<Kilos> browser link mAan
<Kilos> whyat ever you call it
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> Kilos: you can browse those files with nautilus, seriously
<inetpro> those are simply local files, hopefully not owned by miles, so you can't really mess them up unless you really try hard enough
<Kilos> file:///var/cache/munin/www/localdomain/localhost.localdomain/diskstats_iops/index.html
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> file:///var/cache/munin/www/localdomain/localhost.localdomain/cpu.html
<Kilos> magespawn, ^^
<inetpro> why you keep copying those lines?
<magespawn> if you open file:///var/cache/munin/www/localdomain/index.html click on the link on the left hand side
<inetpro> magespawn: nou praat ons
<Kilos> oh
<inetpro> bookmark that one link, is all you need to ever remember
<magespawn> the links for all the other stats are on the left
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> but it didnt show lekker like them links
<Kilos> ive saved them all again to a file on desktop
<Kilos> less thinking
<Kilos> only actually need the cpu one i think
<inetpro> all of them are as usefull as the other at some point in time
<Kilos> the smaller the stuff at the top in purple the better
<inetpro> useful as well
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> now to find the dropbox ones again
<Kilos> sigh
<inetpro> Kilos: $ wget -q -O - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/12/31/%23ubuntu-za.txt | grep www.dropbox.com
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> or break it up in multiple commands to store the text file first and then search for anything locally
<inetpro> $ wget -q -O ~/ubuntu-za_20141231.txt http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/12/31/%23ubuntu-za.txt
<inetpro> $ grep www.dropbox.com ~/ubuntu-za_20141231.txt
<Kilos> i logged in there now but dont have a dropbox folder here
<Kilos> sigh
<inetpro> you clearly shared that to the pubic, so no need to sign in really
<Kilos> im lost now. dunno what im doing by dropbox
<inetpro> public as well
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> dirty mind
<inetpro> uh
<inetpro> where did you get lost?
<Kilos> i dont know where to compare cpu usage
<Kilos> the one with the big spikes
<Kilos> this one has nearly nothing on it
<Kilos> all 3 colours are tiny
<Kilos> how do i share it with you inetpro 
<Kilos> maybe its unity thats faster
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> talk to thatgraeme dude
<Kilos> dont dude me man
<Kilos> grrr
<inetpro> he is the one who wanted to see diffs
<Kilos> ok then ill do it again on monday
<Kilos> the diffs is massive
<Kilos> but an i5 cpu would improve it more im sure
<Kilos> and even more ram maybe too
<inetpro> Kilos: did you read what he said on Wednesday?
<inetpro> starting at 19:49
<Kilos> will go see again
<magespawn> i am off to bed, good night, play nicely 
<Kilos> night magespawn 
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Kilos> im not far behind you
<Kilos> oh you mean about maxing out a single core
<Kilos> why would peeps want i7's then
<Kilos> ek moeg nou
<Kilos> night everyone
<Kilos> sleep tight
<inetpro> uh
<Kilos> what
<inetpro> who did you talk to now?
<Kilos> you
<inetpro> "you mean about maxing out a single core"
<Kilos> about what
<Kilos> ya thats what graeme said
<inetpro> that ^^
<Kilos> he said im using 10% of a single core
<inetpro> check iowait
<inetpro> he said look at the purple
<Kilos> huh?
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> i now see very little purple
<inetpro> [20:05] <ThatGraemeGuy> as you can see your cpu spends quite a bit of time waiting for disk operations
<Kilos> ya
<inetpro> if you look at your old graphs
<inetpro> iowait MAX was at 110
<Kilos> thats what i cant find the old ones for cpu
<inetpro> genuine?
<Kilos> ya
<inetpro> from that dropbox link I downloaded that thing as a zip
<inetpro> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/tsjrqlz1g7lvyqv/AAD5TxnPYBIJ7uXFIUCJ9guKa?dl=0
<inetpro> click download at the top and select 'Download as a .zip'
<Kilos> oh ya i see that page but dunno how to use it
<inetpro> now store it and unzip in some empty folder
<Kilos> i dont see download
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> top right
<inetpro> what do you see?
<Kilos> upgrade account and me
<Kilos> im on opera hey
<inetpro> so you logged in already
<inetpro> can you sign out?
<Kilos> lemme try
<inetpro> now click on the link above again, or highlight, copy and paste URL
<Kilos> i dont see a logout thingie
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> hmm... murhy really likes kilos?
<Kilos> rofl ya
<Kilos> murphy
<inetpro> ya that one
<Kilos> boetie ek is poegaai
<inetpro> maybe you too tired
<Kilos> kan worry about this stuff tomorrow or monday
<inetpro> tomorrow is another day
<inetpro> good night
<Kilos> sleep tight boetie, ty for all the help
 * inetpro didn't help much
<Kilos> and modest too
<Kilos> ěěЩЩ
<inetpro> eek!
<inetpro> what was that supposed to be?
<Kilos> tried to close hexchat and found a new window with funny characters in
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> its called character chart
<hilake> utf-8 and what not
<Kilos> dunno where it came from
#ubuntu-za 2015-01-04
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> grrrr
<bushtech> Kilos, why you grumbling?
<Kilos> lol this unity forgot screen resolution settings
<Kilos> morning
<Kilos> but i love the speed the ssd provides
<Kilos> booting is 15 secs bios and 15 sec to booted os
<Kilos> and that includes the password entering
<bushtech> glad you like it
<Kilos> you said long ago i must get one
<Kilos> i was doff and thought the cpu is what makes speed
<bushtech> was the most impressive piece of kit I bought for a long time
<Kilos> i dont like it, i love it
<Kilos> so an i7 lappy with an ssd in must be great
<Kilos> and linux of course
<theblazehen> Kilos: desktop, but I agree.. It's great
<Kilos> hi theblazehen you must study as well hey
<theblazehen> Kilos: ha, yeah..
<Kilos> ya well duh, desktop too, of course, i dont like those lappy things, too much stuff written on the keys
<Kilos> and touch pad stuff and battery always flat
<theblazehen> Kilos: you like this keyboard? : http://www.daskeyboard.com/daskeyboard-4-ultimate/
<theblazehen> nothing on the keys :)
<Kilos> lemme see
<Kilos> no man the keys should have white letters on them
<Kilos> i look for each key to type
<theblazehen> Lol
<Kilos> lol
<theblazehen> The other one has. Have a look at the home page of the site
<Kilos> i tried to learn to touch type but arthritic hands cant distort so much
<Kilos> ya the one on the right is cool
<theblazehen> Ah
<theblazehen> Expensive though :/
<Kilos> im happy with this genius 
<theblazehen> I think I have the genius too..
<theblazehen> Used to be white, with black key letters
<Kilos> kb 12e i think the win install disk shows 3
<theblazehen> Ah
<Kilos> ya mine white with black letters
<Kilos> got stuff at the top i have no idea what they even do
<Kilos> even a www button
<theblazehen> Ah.
<theblazehen> Mine doesn't have that
<theblazehen> You can make them do whatever you want with xbindkeys if you want
<Kilos> na they can rest up there
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> im burning to squeeze this ssd and install kde too on it
<theblazehen> Lol. Good luck
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> will first need to build up some guts
<Kilos> if it aint broke dont fix it
<theblazehen> Yeah
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> morning magespawn 
<magespawn> how are the drives Kilos ?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ssd too lekker, havent done anymore
<magespawn> back again
<Kilos> wb
<magespawn> and now i off again, will chat later
<magespawn> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi my magespawn wassup?
<magespawn> just at home again, reading up on snmp
<Kilos> cool
<magespawn> superfly ping
<magespawn> people quiet today
<magespawn> mind you it is sunday i suppose
<theblazehen> oh, hey magespawn. Yeah it is
<theblazehen> Anyone here play garry's mod?
<magespawn> theblazehen: no, what is that?
<theblazehen> magespawn: basically it's based on Hald Life 2, with all the objects and stuff. You can then place objects around, etc.
<theblazehen> And make stuff
<theblazehen> Like a physics simulator
<theblazehen> kinda
<theblazehen> $10 on steam, unless the sale is still on. Then $2,5
<magespawn> theblazehen: i do not play many games lately
<magespawn> unfortunately
<theblazehen> magespawn: ah, kk
<magespawn> mostly simple arcade type stuff
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> yum is in our repos too
<theblazehen> Kilos: why would you want that?
<Kilos> na i was just going through synaptic and saw it there
<Kilos> i wonder why its there
<Kilos> thats the redhat thing
<captine> evening all
<Kilos> hi captine 
<magespawn> hi captine 
<captine> happy new year all.  trust you all had a good holiday, or if not on holiday, a relaxing couple of work weeks... :)
<Kilos> ty captine same for you
<Kilos> i had no rest. spent 2 weeks trying to find a ssd i could afford
<Kilos> then got a 256GB 3 days ago
<Kilos> what a diffs in speed. cold boot time dropped from 1 minute t0 30 secs
<captine> wow
<captine> nice
<Kilos> yeah wonderful
<Kilos> on a dual core machine too
<captine> nice.
<captine> i plan to put one into my laptop oneday....
<captine> 5400rpm is painful
<Kilos> ya it will fly with a ssd
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> http://newsletters.mybroadband.co.za/lt.php?c=352&m=365&nl=2&s=bf7acfe2dfd656e64c262fe9165a0e17&lid=7993&l=-http--mybroadband.co.za/news/energy/116185-more-electricity-blackouts-coming.html
<Kilos> sigh
<captine> yip
<captine> annoying
<captine> but to be expected
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> inetpro, you here old man?
 * Kilos gotta reboot wbb
<superfly> tumbleweed: I pm'ed you my public key, let me know stuff...
<Kilos> evening superfly hows the fly hatchery
<superfly> Kilos: maligheid
<Kilos> lol is that good or bad superfly 
<superfly> meh
<Kilos> Maaz, define meh
<Kilos> hmm...
<Maaz> Kilos: I don't know about meh. Maybe you meant Eh, Me, Mesh, Meth, Meg-, mem, Mes-, Met, mew, me, mesh, meth, mph, msh, med, meg, mei, mek, men, meq, mh, seh, mrh, mch, mth, mez, mes, mec, met, meu or mel?
<Kilos> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Meh
<Kilos> sjoe
<tumbleweed> superfly: sorry, forgot about that
<superfly> np
<magespawn> hi superfly
<superfly> hi magespawn
<magespawn> what version of python are you currently using?
<superfly> magespawn: work, personal or project(s)?
<magespawn> work mostly i think, but all over i suppose, i would have assumed it would be best to keep them as close together as possible
<superfly> work we're tied to 2.7 (App Engine requirement)
<superfly> person and for projects I choose 3
<magespawn> is it better to use the latest?
<superfly> I recommend people use 3 unless they are relying on a library that hasn't been ported yet
<magespawn> i am not really relying on anything so that should be okay
<magespawn> is there much difference?
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> we look at some diffs the other day magespawn 
<Kilos> when trying to get ibid working on 14.04
<Kilos> oi
<superfly> Maaz: tell magespawn in general, no.
<Maaz> superfly: Righto, I'll tell magespawn on freenode
<superfly> inetpro: I have access to the web site
<superfly> inetpro: now we need to make a new one.
#ubuntu-za 2016-01-04
<superfly> I is back
<inetpro> good mornings everyone
<inetpro> oh and welcome back superfly
<Kilos> morning inetpro superfly and others
<Kilos> hi sibongakonkenkos 
<inetpro> hi oom Kilos
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> jy en jou ge oomery
<sibongakonkenkos> morning everyone
<Kilos> het jy die instruksies gesien
<nuvolari_> o=
<nuvolari_> *o/
<nuvolari_> oh hi
<nuvolari_> good morning
<nuvolari_> happy new year
<nuvolari_> etc
<nuvolari_> .
<Kilos> lo nuvolari_ selle daar dankie
<Kilos> wbb
<inetpro> oja dankie Kilos, lyk ingewikkeld vir my
<inetpro> rekenaars is maklikker om te manage
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> jy kan daai vermicasts en vermi tea koop maar dis nogal duur
<Wolfeyes> gooday everyone
<Kilos> hi Wolfeyes 
<Wolfeyes> hey kilos
<inetpro> Current record highs in Gauteng: Pretoria 42°C , Johannesburg 40°C
<Kilos> no wonder i sweat when chopping weeds
<MaNI> heh
<MaNI> another 41 here today
<MaNI> been so long since our last day that was below 30, struggling :p
<MaNI> clinging on to the hope that the thursday prediction of 28 will be true
<Kilos> yip been a hot few weeks
<Kilos> today we really need a storm and some rain to cool things down a bit
<Kilos> and not a cloud in sight
 * nuvolari_ goes home
<nuvolari> o/ baai oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> lekker aand
<Kilos> go  safe nuvolari
<nuvolari> :)
<Kilos> jy ook dankie
<nuvolari> dankie, vir oom ook!
<Kilos> :D
 * nuvolari is nou woes honger!
<Kilos> te warm om te eet hier
<Kilos> weather liar says heat wave till thursday
<superfly> inetpro, Kilos: my server host was suffering a rather large DDoS attack :-(
<Kilos> oh my superfly 
<superfly> This time, however, it was Freenode's fault.
<Kilos> lol ok
<Kilos> are you all well?
<Wolfeyes> How was it freenodes fault superfly?
<superfly> Wolfeyes: between my IRC client and Freenode, there was a ping timeout
<Wolfeyes> ohboy
<superfly> increased my client-side ping timeout, maybe that will help
<Wolfeyes> lets hope so.
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<inetpro> good evening
<smile> tot ziens! :)
<smile> good night :)
<inetpro> uh oh!
<inetpro> wb superfly
#ubuntu-za 2016-01-05
<Symmetria> morning
<Symmetria> heh, man, if certain projects go ahead, Somalia will become one of the best connected countries in Africa, with almost as much capacity landing there as in KE ;p
<nuvolari> o/ morning
<nuvolari> any WISP recommendation in Cape Town Southren Suburbs?
<nuvolari> Currently at the top of my list is SprintNet followed by Sonic Wireless
<Kilos> morning all
<bushtech> morning Kilos thought you in OZ?
<Kilos> sigh, still waiting for the visa peeps to approve my application
<bushtech> SA true to form sigh
<bushtech> or is this the OZ people?
<Kilos> i think its a combination of them all
<bushtech> Eish!
<Kilos> inefficiency is world wide
<thatgraemeguy> 'lo
<thatgraemeguy> are you abandoning us? :-o
<Kilos> just going for a holiday thatgraemeguy 
<thatgraemeguy> nice
<Kilos> hi christol 
<Kilos> you changed nicks?
<inetpro> good morning everyone 
<Kilos> morning inetpro 
<Kilos> another scorcher today
<nlsthzn> goeie more, Suid Africa
<nlsthzn> *Afrika
<nlsthzn> >.<
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<Kilos> ohi magespawn too
<nlsthzn> uncle Kilos , how are you? :)
<Kilos> still kicking ty nlsthzn and you?
<nlsthzn> all the best for the new year to all
<Kilos> same there young man
<nlsthzn> also still kicking thx
<magespawn> hi Kilos
<inetpro> way too many heatwaves here these days
<MaNI> yeah
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> try walking barefoot outside
<Kilos> even dirt rode burns your feet
<thatgraemeguy> you should see these things they've invented called shoes, they help a lot with that
<thatgraemeguy> :-D
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> im sure one could fry eggs on the tar road
<thatgraemeguy> they've invented something for that too, a pan
<Kilos> hahaha
<thatgraemeguy> shame you okes are struggling up there :-o
<Kilos> yeah weather liar said 35°c
<Kilos> same as yesterday but turned out yesterday was 42
<Kilos> record temp since peeps here invented thermometer thingies
 * nuvolari slaps nlsthzn
<nuvolari> :P
<nuvolari> hello
<Kilos> tough on peeps that spend most of their time in aircon
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<thatgraemeguy> aircon is awesome but this morning the house was still hot from yesterday
<thatgraemeguy> time to put aircon in the house i guess
<MaNI> apparently I can solve most my heat problems by painting the roof white - but the wife says no because its ugly :p
<Kilos> you can get paint made by selfcote , lowers temps drastically
<Kilos> and also cant go below 0°c
<Kilos> they use it on mills ive seen on the way to natal
<Kilos> comes in all colours
<Kilos> also stops rust
<Kilos> and its water based so easier cheaper cleaning of equipment
 * nlsthzn feels slapped by nuvolari :p
<nlsthzn> heard it is slightly hot in sunny SA
<nlsthzn> having lovely overcast and sometimes rainy weather here at the moment
<Kilos> yip nlsthzn serious heat waves
<Kilos> ad major drought
<Kilos> and
<bushtech_> then there was zuma
<Kilos> hahaha
<bushtech_> don't know much about this stuff but which DNS servers are the ones to use in your network connection
<bushtech_> never had a problem but suddenly my one machine is disconnecting after a couple minutes
<Kilos> im guessing bushtech_ 
<Kilos> 8.8.8.8
<Kilos> google methinks
<Kilos> or am i thinking of something else
<bushtech_> Kilos thanks. yeah 8.8.8.8 works on my one machine but doesn't work on the other
<Kilos> there was another one
<bushtech_> maybe lshould be looking at other things
<Kilos> 8.8.8.4 i think
<Kilos> ya maybe something else is wrong
<bushtech_> I'll give it a spin
<Kilos> like a conflict thing
<magespawn> 8.8.4.4
<Kilos> ty magespawn 
<magespawn> dns should not cause it to disconnect though
<Kilos> timeout function
<bushtech_> both on wired and wireless disconnects after a couple min
<bushtech_> not a lappie so no power suspend
<Kilos> maybe a setting in nm
<Kilos> set the reconnect time
<Kilos> type in
<Kilos> sudo dont disconnect you fool thing
<magespawn> lol
 * nlsthzn goes to check if new icon theme will work... bbl
<bushtech_> lol wish it did understand expressions like that
<Kilos> haha
<magespawn> bushtech_: that sounds like something else
<magespawn> does it actually disconnect? or does the dns just stop working?
<Kilos> the router or whatever is supplying wireless
<bushtech> and there my voda conn drops just to make things interesting
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> we gave up with voda long ago
<Kilos> only good enough to snd smsses
<bushtech> magespawn. I susspect that it's something else as other computer running fine with 8.8.8.8
<Kilosbento-> hmm...
<Kilos> yay bento still works
<Kilos> magespawn you must look at that sometime
<Kilos> much lighter that ubuntu
<Kilos> actually buntu running openbox
<Kilos> and you can go fight the auntie that builds it
<Kilos> wb nlsthzn 
<Kilos> what you using now
<nlsthzn> thx uncle Kilos ... actually on Manjaro using i3 (if the question was directed at me :p)
<Kilos> well duh
<Kilos> who else is forever hopping systems
<nlsthzn> very true
<Kilos> one day ill look at i3
<Kilos> kde too stable to fiddle
<Kilos> lekker not having to ask for help everyday, get some sleep in too
<nlsthzn> still kde4?
<nlsthzn> cause for me kde5 is still to likely to crash :/
<Kilos> ya still 14.04
<Kilos> been my best system so far
<Kilos> and pro always handy
<nlsthzn> it's nice when things just work like they are supposed to ;)
<nlsthzn> sweet, didn't know I was entitled to Crossover 15 ... thought I was stuck on 14 :D
 * nlsthzn installs
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> and running it on a i5 laptop i scrounged from ian
<nlsthzn> nice :)
<Kilos> along side win 7 and 14.04 unity that never get used
<Kilos> not lekker having a machine with only one drive in though
<nlsthzn> once you are used to more than one I can imagine :)
<Kilos> would like to put an ssd in though
<nlsthzn> +1
<nlsthzn> one of the things I haven't gotten around to get
<nlsthzn> that and something VR'ish :p
<nlsthzn> tip - don't change distro and WM/DE at the same time... cause then nothing makes sense >.<
<magespawn> Kilos i am looking to do a reinstall, my xubuntu has been giving lots of wierd problems, and after the upgrade to 15.10 not booting properly
<Kilos> stick with 14.04 till 16.04 is stable or try bento linux
<Kilos> bento is nice and fast
<Kilos> ask inetpro for his opinion
<Kilos> and melodie is very helpful, she sorts probs when you contact her
<Kilos> or just reinstall grub-pc
<Kilos> and maybe grub-pc-bin i think
<Kilos> lemme look
<Kilos> and grub-common and grub2-common
<Kilos> or use boot-repair
<Kilos> oh is grub still used ?
<Kilos> there that other thing now
<Kilos> systemd
<nlsthzn> grub is still in use , systemd hasn't gotten that functionality (yet)
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> then boot-repair should fix bootg probs
<Kilos> so inetpro superfly should we have a meeting on the 26th??
<Kilos> dunno where pietertjie is
<Kilos> magespawn you still here?
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<magespawn> Kilos yes, somewhat
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> if you are interested ill get the link for a bento download for you
<Kilos> hi smile 
<smile> hi :)
<Kilos> wow water restrictions in capetown as well from 1 jan
<Kilos> but its always raining there
<smile> Kilos: :o
<Kilos> our country is in serious drought mode smile 
<smile> Kilos: I understand, yes :)
<smile> here the spring is incoming..
<smile> at winter time :o
<Kilos> all the rain that el nino is spreading all over the world comes from here
<smile> some april flowers are already blooming
<Kilos> yeah weather seems crazy all over
<smile> indeed :p
<smile> I did a little tour
<smile> 5 km in 11 mins
<smile> :p
<smile> now you wonder what vehicle I was using
<smile> :p
<Kilos> i go sleep now
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> Maaz tell inetpro QA cant do the announce thing
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay, I'll tell inetpro on freenode
<Kilos> Maaz botsnack
<Maaz> YAY someone cares about me too!
<smile> doei! :)
<magespawn> good night
#ubuntu-za 2016-01-06
<thatgraemeguy> morning peoples
<nuvolari> o/ morning
<Kilos> morning all
<nuvolari> Hallo oom Kilos :)
<Kilos> lo nuvolari  :D
<superfly> good evening
<thatgraemeguy> anyone here from bloem?
<mazal> Mornings all. Happy new year
<thatgraemeguy> thanks mazal and you too :)
<thatgraemeguy> oh and happy happy to everybody, I didn't really do that yet o_O
<mazal> thatgraemeguy: Did you have some holiday at least ? Last time we spoke you were working when others were resting :P
 * thatgraemeguy mumbles something about working hard
<thatgraemeguy> no I get my rest during the year mostly
<thatgraemeguy> we spent a couple of nights at a lodge, childless
<thatgraemeguy> lodge run by friends.... that was great
<mazal> Nice :)
<thatgraemeguy> and going camping in 2.5 weeks
<thatgraemeguy> maybe throw in a nearby 4x4 trail
<mazal> So have everyone set up their goals yet ? hehehehe
<mazal> Mine is setup and started
<mazal> Well 1 of it anyway lol
<thatgraemeguy> I'm not much one for looong holidays, I tend to take/make long weekends during the year, I recharge plenty from that
<thatgraemeguy> my goal is to not run out of money because I just bought the house we've been renting
<mazal> I never take more than 2 weeks at a time. Unable to take longer due to lack of manpower at work
<thatgraemeguy> I've never taken a break that long, I get bored :D
<mazal> In the good old days I took a whole month every year
<mazal> It takes me 2 weeks just to get all the work crap out of my system and then start to relax
<thatgraemeguy> and expensive
<thatgraemeguy> although with the kids now being a bit older I could see myself going camping for a week
<thatgraemeguy> relatively inexpensive and the kids love the crap out of it
<mazal> Crazy what holidays cost these days
<mazal> Mostly the tracel and accomodation
<thatgraemeguy> yeah :-o
<mazal> travel*
<thatgraemeguy> at least diesel is down 78c now, so our drive will be slightly less tearful in 2 weeks :-D
<mazal> I never go away , can't even remember the last time I was away
 * mazal throws Kilos with a paper ball
<Kilos> hahaha
<mazal> Happy new year oom :)
<Kilos> evening superfly thatmaz
<mazal> Finally the year for a new Ubu for me , looking foward to April
<superfly> mazal: you're strong... or Kilos is small and light.
<mazal> hehehe , hi superfly
<superfly> mazal: you threw Kilos, that's pretty amazing.
<Kilos> hahaha
<mazal> Will finally see how it runs on a SSD
<Kilos> ive lost some weight
<Kilos> sounds good mazal 
<Kilos> hope you have a great year this year
<thatgraemeguy> Kilos: I think I found it :P
<thatgraemeguy> damn holidays
<mazal> Dankie vir oom ook
<Kilos> what that?
<thatgraemeguy> I found the weight you lost
<Kilos> ive been hunting for it for many years
<Kilos> oh hhaha
<thatgraemeguy> december is beer season :-/
<mazal> Went to a birthday braai last week , found out that my belt suddenlt don't fit anymore :P
<Kilos> i can still wear the suit i married ians mother in
<zipper> Hello people of ZA
<Kilos> well the one i wore back then
<mazal> They don't make stuff the same anymore , they shrink :(
<Kilos> hi zipper 
<zipper> Why do you call SA ZA?
<thatgraemeguy> hello person that helps keep my pants up
<mazal> Hi zipper
<Kilos> zuid afrika
<zipper> thatgraemeguy: zippers are not belts.
<Kilos> old dutch name for sa
<zipper> or buttons
<zipper> Kilos: I see
<zipper> zuid is south?
<thatgraemeguy> my pants can stay up without a belt
<superfly> Maaz: tld for South Africa
<Kilos> yes
<Maaz> superfly: The tubes are clogged!
<thatgraemeguy> but if the zipper fails, not so much :P
<superfly> Maaz: well unclog them!
<Maaz> superfly: Huh?
<Kilos> haha
<zipper> thatgraemeguy: Buttons?
<thatgraemeguy> never mind the joke isn't funny if it gets dissected this far :'(
<zipper> thatgraemeguy: You gotta get a belt for sagging your pants
<zipper> thatgraemeguy: I am bad at jokes lol
<zipper> I guess I'm too old for low pants anyway.
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> hipsters still the most confortable pant to wear
<mazal> All my pants are low , below the belly lol
<Kilos> im just old enough
<thatgraemeguy> no boxers are the most comfortable pants to wear
<zipper> SWEATPANTS
<thatgraemeguy> they are typically frowned upon as office attire though for some reason
<Kilos> yeah
<mazal> NO PANTS
<superfly> Pants on the ground! Pants on the ground! Looking like a fool with yo pants on the ground!
<zipper> mazal: True, followed by sweatpants
<thatgraemeguy> en daar ruk hy die dam onder die eend se gat
<mazal> hahahaha 
<zipper> superfly: The cool kids sag their pants
<Kilos> haha  you sound chipper superfly wb
<thatgraemeguy> oh my word superfly ..... that video
<zipper> Kilos: He sounds like a rapper
<Kilos> zipper where are you again?
<superfly> Kilos: it's called "lack of sleep"
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> somewhere in africa
<mazal> I live in shorts though. Hate any kind of long pants of which uniform is the worst
<thatgraemeguy> 7ish years ago that video had the whole office in tears
<superfly> ... the only one that got my reference was thatgraemeguy
<zipper> LOL 7 years ago I might've been too young
<thatgraemeguy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMwhl4IrPNc for the uninitiated
<zipper> Kilos: KENYA
<Kilos> oh yes
<Kilos> stickyboys replacement
<zipper> Kilos: LOL how dare you :D
<Kilos> hahaha
<zipper> sticky's replacement but with terrible punctuation.
<zipper> I have a terrible keyboard.
<zipper> The comment "Probably the best thing that has ever come off of American Idol. Prove me wrong.﻿"
<zipper> thatgraemeguy: ^
<thatgraemeguy> easy to prove wrong...... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szJ6OxvS_mM
<zipper> thatgraemeguy: LOL who are you? and why do you know so many american idol funny videos?
<thatgraemeguy> that's pretty much the only 2, sorry..... they kinda went viral at the office at the time
<zipper> thatgraemeguy: What do you think about "hoverboards"?
<thatgraemeguy> I think its a shame they don't exist yet as BTTF promised us
<zipper> haha true those things don't hover why are they called hoverboards?
<MaNI> because the world has been taken over by shameless marketers and our legal system doesn't care
<magespawn> good morning
<superfly> hi magespawn
<magespawn> hi superfly, on holiday?
<superfly> magespawn: nope, at work
<magespawn> bbl
<magespawn> good afternoon
<magespawn> superfly sorry to hear that.
<gremble> Good afternoon
<Kilos> hi gremble magespawn 
<Kilos> hot tody
<Kilos> today
<Kilos> 32°c in house
<gremble> Kilos, you don't perhaps know where to go to query traffic fines? They're blocking me from taking out a vehicle license for a bogus fine that I didn't even know about :/
<Kilos> lemme ask grem
<Kilos> ble too
<gremble> :P
<thatgraemeguy> paycity.co.za
<thatgraemeguy> if you are with fnb you can search fines from internet banking
<Kilos> up paul kruger, right in visagie and opposite the town hall is the trafic department
<Kilos> i hope i have the town hall right
<gremble> It is for R1450. I can't really pay. I was at the traffic dept, but they don't want to help me. The fine isn't even in my name. -.-
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> whose name is it in
<Kilos> oh you were at tha traffic dept. speak to management if they dont want to hlp you at the counters
<thatgraemeguy> lol management
<Kilos> ya the higher ups like fighting their underlings
<Kilos> its a power thing
<gremble> It is for driving without a licensed issued in 2013. I got my license in 2010. So I don't know what is going on
<gremble> Theo Martins or someone
<Kilos> or fone the pta 
<Kilos> um
<thatgraemeguy> and that is logged against your ID number?
<gremble> Yes
<Kilos> head of the town
<Kilos> um
<gremble> and my driver license
<thatgraemeguy> htf
<thatgraemeguy> ow, man I don't know what to do in that case :-/
<Kilos> mayor
<Kilos> everything crooked
<thatgraemeguy> http://mybroadband.co.za/vb/forumdisplay.php/164-Motoring-and-Transportation-Cars-Bikes-and-Planes, post here and ask advice
<gremble> Bleh. Guess I am going to have to go back
<gremble> Alright. Thanks thatgraemeguy 
<Kilos> my car was stolen and 2 years after cops brought a guy here with same kinda car but he had it registered to him 2 years before mine was stolen already
<Kilos> corruption everywhere
<gremble> I'M finishing my degree then moving to a country with proper public transport to do my postgrad at
<gremble> I hate cars and driving so much
<gremble> It justs costs me money
<Kilos> same as false id documents
<Kilos> info gets sold
<thatgraemeguy> I love driving but it is pretty expensive
<thatgraemeguy> unless you want to drive a waching machine
<thatgraemeguy> Chery QQ, Chevy Spark, that whole family of appliances :-p
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> inetpro ping
<superfly> Kilos: leave magespawn's connection man! :-P
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> i wonder if its just irc or his whole internet connection
<inetpro> good morning everyone 
<Maaz> inetpro: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell inetpro QA cant do the announce thing" 23 hours, 2 minutes and 16 seconds ago
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> oh and pong to oomKilos 
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> can you do some work for me please sir
<Kilos> add an agenda link with the basics there 
<Kilos> oh and
<Kilos> you and fly ignored my suggestion about our first meeting here on the 26th
<Kilos> weather liar says tomorrow 2 degrees hotter than they predicted for today
<Kilos> i mailed pieter about a meeting
<Kilos> hope he is ok
<Kilos> wow i forgot about the QA message even
<inetpro> remind me tomorrow again Kilos 
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> during the day?
<Kilos> oh my superfly now you doing it
<Kilos> you bored jellie
<jellie> Kilos: Bored? No I have to cook.
<jellie> Why do you ask?
<Kilos> the nick changes
<gremble> They're just a jelly luvpanda zipper
<Kilos> lol
<gremble> I caught a scorpion in my room
<gremble> I like Living in South Africa
<Kilos> free food
<Kilos> just cut off the stinger first
<gremble> No Kilos 
<gremble> That is really weird
<gremble> I can get food from the fridge
<Kilos> hahahaha
<Kilos> put it in the fridge then you know where to get it when hungry
<gremble> I put it on my desk
<gremble> It is called Charles
<Kilos> you name scorpoins?
<Kilos> scorpions
<gremble> Anything interesting that wanders into my room will get named
<Kilos> and say im weird
<gremble> I'm not the one eating things that arent made of food
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> whe hungry one can eat nearly anything
<Kilos> im sure monkeys eat scorpion
<Kilos> s
<Kilos> hey gremble did you get licence stuff sorted
<gremble> No. Not yet.
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2016-01-07
<Kilos> morning everyone
<nuvolari> o/ morning oom Kilos 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<nuvolari> gaan dit goed vanoggend oom?
<Kilos> goed dankie en self nuvolari 
<Kilos> klaar 30°c in huis
<Symmetria> so netflix went live in africa
<Symmetria> interesting
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> buncha hoppers
<Kilos> inetpro when must i remind you?
<anton> middag almal
<anton> anybody got a dell r710 with the perv h700 raid controller?
<anton> perv not perv
<anton> perc
<Kilos> hi anton 
<anton> Hi Kilos
<anton> need some help, got a raid 5 setup but experiencing extremly slow read preformance absolutly killing me
<anton> and it's brand new hybrid 4tb drives
<inetpro> anton: hi
<inetpro> you have Ubuntu server running on it?
<inetpro> Kilos: you can remind me now :-)
<anton> i do
<inetpro> how do you check your read performance?
<anton> busy with bonnie++
<inetpro> think I might have access to a similar system
<anton> plz it's one of our main sql servers and doing backup is going to take till the end of the year
<inetpro> hmm... that would be a long time to wait
<anton> uh hu
<anton> to add to it the battery of the raid controller is in learning mode too
<anton> The only thing that I could pick is this --> http://serverfault.com/questions/693518/slow-io-performance-with-perc-h700-710-with-current-linux-distributions
<inetpro> yikes!
<inetpro> 5120000 bytes (5,1 MB) copied, 285,36 s, 17,9 kB/s
<anton> dam
<inetpro> never really tested like this before
<anton> is that with dd?
<inetpro> yep
<inetpro> anton: Linux File System Read Write Performance Test http://www.slashroot.in/linux-file-system-read-write-performance-test
<inetpro> Its advised that during this file system performance test, you must not run any other disk I/O intensive tasks. Otherwise your results about performance will be heavily deviated. Its better to stop all other process during this test.
<anton> shot don't know when
<Kilos> oh ty inetpro topic here for meeting on the 26th if you agree
<Kilos> and QA doesnt do the announce thing
<Kilos> oh and
<inetpro> just ignore the QA announce thingy
<inetpro> it's not a bug
<Kilos> a link to the agenda on africa chat
<inetpro> it's the lack of a feature :-)
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> dont smile man
<Kilos> fix it
<inetpro> it's not a bug
<Kilos> plugin
<Kilos> when you add seat covers in aa car its not a bug either
<Kilos> but adds to the overview
<Kilos> ai! ek sukkel darem
<inetpro> why do you need seat covers when the seat is covered already?
<Kilos> so the existing cover stays clean 
<Kilos> and doesnt get worn out
<Kilos> Private_User you still alive?
<anton> eish now i've private dancer in my brain
<Kilos> lol
<Private_User> hey Kilos, yep still alive and kicking... hehe
<Kilos> i thought the sharks got you
<Kilos> or the cane rats
<Private_User> lol
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-za to: Ubuntu South Africa https://ubuntu-za.org | pastebin: http://bin.snyman.info | picpaste: http://pasteboard.co | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Next Meeting: Tue, 26 January 20:30, Agenda: http://bit.ly/1TH1UzH
<Kilos> ty inetpro 
<Kilos> that deserves a cuppa
<Kilos> Maaz coffee on
<Kilos> Maaz hey
<Kilos> uh oh
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Sup Kilos
<Kilos> Maaz make coffee dammit
<Maaz> Kilos: *blink*
<Kilos> Maaz coffee on
<Maaz> Kilos: You already have a pot on the go
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> oops i missed that
<Kilos> Maaz sorry
<Maaz> Don't be sorry Kilos Be careful.
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> sjoe, 6 new applicants tonight
<Kilos> major wind on its way inetpro 
<Kilos> just ripped some trees apart here
<Kilos> hi gremble
<gremble> Hey Kilos 
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2016-01-08
<Kilos> morning za peeps
<nuvolari> \o
<nuvolari> oh hi oom Kilos :)
<nuvolari> gaan dit goed?
<Kilos> lo nuvolari ja dankie
<Kilos> moes net gaan boom takke stukkies sny wat gisteraand se wind gebreek het
<Kilos> wbb
<magespawn> good morning
<inetpro> good mornings everyone
<Kilos> hi Kapanda 
<magespawn> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> how is new year Kilos?
<magespawn> i am sure there should be a 'the' in that sentance somewhere
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> just another year magespawn 
<magespawn> indeed
<magespawn> lots of people attach significance to the 'new' year though
<Kilos> yeah so funny
<Kilos> major old year party and wake into new year broke and with a hangover
<nuvolari> ja ons waai weg hier in die kaap ook
<nuvolari> Ek was darem dankbaar vir die koel weer gisteraand
<Kilos> nog steeds warm hier maar hulle se dit mag miskien reen later
<magespawn> it threatened to rain here earlier in the north west
<gremble> We had thunder
<gremble> Not the blew away
<MaNL> we should celebrate new years for all the older calendar systems as well, imagine how much more partying could get done
<Kilos> inetpro clouds building lekker
<Kilos> very hot outside
<Kilos> inetpro maybe you should go home
<Kilos> before the white stones start falling
<Kilos> maybe only gonna happen after the wind turns around
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> wind swapped direction
<magespawn> later all
<Kilos> sounds like its storming by goosie
<Kilos> hmm... storm killed my connection and dropped 4mm water
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<superfly> inetpro: http://bin.snyman.info/
<superfly> hrm, now that it's a little better, I should upload it to Launchpad
<superfly> hi gremble
<gremble> Hey superfly 
<gremble> How are you?
<superfly> I'm doing OK, how are you?
<gremble> I am well thank you. Tried to sleep, but I suspect that that isn't happening tonight
<superfly> ah
<superfly> I've just updated my pastebin "clone" finally, and I'm uploading it to Launchpad so that other people can tell me how bad my code is
<gremble> Haha. if you want someone to tell you how bad your code is, why not submit a patch to the kernel?
<superfly> https://launchpad.net/stickynotes
<superfly> gremble: I'm not a masochist
<superfly> inetpro: https://launchpad.net/stickynotes
<gremble> Nice :P
<superfly> with the "reference implementation" at http://bin.snyman.info/
<gremble> superfly: What do you use for syntax highlighting? Vim doesn't even come with such a large selection as some paste services, including yours, come with
<superfly> gremble: pygments
<gremble> Ah
<gremble> I think I use that on my site for syntax highlighting. that or the ruby one. I can't remember what Jekyll uses
<superfly> This is the exact code I use for the syntax highlighting: http://bin.snyman.info/mmmzatnw
<gremble> That is quite simple
<superfly> well, you make the person select the lexer when they create the note, and then pygments does the rest
<gremble> https://i.imgur.com/n4Khbmi.jpg This beauty I caught in my room two days ago
<gremble> That is probably how a editor's syntax highlighting does it as well, by selecting the lexer from the filetype
<gremble> http://composingprograms.com/ SCIP but with python.
<superfly> gremble: nice specimen!
<gremble> I wish I could find an identification, but I haven't found a scorpion book in the bookstores
<gremble> The internet is also not very helpful
<gremble> I don't even know if 50/50 still exists to ask them :P
<superfly> gremble: I've seen the type before
<gremble> I see scorpions quite often, but tiny ones. This is the largest one that I have seen up close. 
<superfly> Maybe bottom right? http://www.biodiversityexplorer.org/arachnids/scorpions/dangerous.htm
<superfly> http://www.scorpions.co.za/small-scorpion-gauteng/
<gremble> http://www.biodiversityexplorer.org/arachnids/scorpions/scorpionidae/opistophthalmus_capensis.htm Looks more like that one, but that one seems to come from the cape
<gremble> Ive checked that scorpions.co.za site, but they seem more concerned with promoting their book than being informative
<superfly> ya, so I noticed
<superfly> the pincers look too big for it to be venomous, in my opinion
<gremble> All scorpions are venomous. We don't have any that'll kill you. Those with thick tails will just cause you severe pain, where as those with larger pincers would cause less severe pain
<gremble> But just like a tarantula, it may not be harmful, but I would rather not get stung :P
<gremble> I wanted to become an entomologist when I was in school xD
<superfly> heh. when you see your dad's friend's name under the "thanks" section
<gremble> :P
<superfly> Dr Nils Bergman. He used to live in Zimbabwe, now lives in Cape Town. He has a whole lot of scorpions in resin, which he caught in the course of his work in Zim.
<superfly> Funnily enough, he's actually a gynae
<gremble> For a while I thought about making an insect pinboard, but that is an insane amount of work to do
#ubuntu-za 2016-01-09
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> boom boom time again
<Kilos> some waters falling inetpro 
<squish102> humm, what is the easiest way to send an instruction to my modem to reboot?
<squish102> I normally go to a page on ip 192.168.100.1 and lick a button "Reset modem"
<squish102> think my modem is busted, as every comple days it slows down and all i need is to reboot and it is back to full speed
<Private_User> sup people
<Private_User> hi Kilos, hows it going?
<Symmetria> heh I just spent 4 hours trying to optimise deluge 
<Symmetria> finally got it performing at a reasonable speed 
<Symmetria> but its horribly cpu heavy when you are pulling at serious bandwidth 
<Symmetria> (then again, the types of speeds Im trying to do are bizarre and not realistic in most scenarios)
<Private_User> hey Symmetria
<Private_User> nice
<Private_User> lol
<Private_User> what type of speeds you getting?
<Symmetria> Private_User heh I peaked out at 2.8gigabit/second
<Symmetria> ;p
<zipper> Symmetria: Hey man
<zipper> Symmetria: It's been long. Remind your email please.
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<smile> bye :)
<Squirm> Evening
 * Squirm pokes around
#ubuntu-za 2016-01-10
<Kilos> morning all and sundry
<Symmetria> man, the rand is just going more and more to shit 
<Symmetria> and its becoming a real pain in the ass to calculate my income based on all the currencies involved
<Kilos> gonna keep dropping according to predictions Symmetria 
<Kilos> one says 19 to the dollar by year end
<Kilos> hi gremble 
<Symmetria> heh kilos yeah, but I was just trying to calculate
<Symmetria> if I was better off or worse off 
<Symmetria> based on how it had moved
<Symmetria> because I get paid in dollars into south african accounts which converts it to rands, then I spend it in kenya shillings where I live 
<Symmetria> so my net gain comes from calculating dollars -> rand -> kes
<Symmetria> because if the rand is dropping as fast against the shilling as it is against the dollar, I'm not actually gaining 
<Symmetria> :P turns out its not though 
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> thats one advantage of not having money, nothing to lose
<Symmetria> heh, this isnt about gaining or losing
<Symmetria> its just about calculating if your salary is effectively going up or down
<Symmetria> so when it comes to salary negotiations you can argue more effectively
<Symmetria> ;p
<Kilos> lol
<gremble> Hey ki
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> Morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm you still alive lad?
<Kilos> i see you got your timezones a bit mixed up
<Kilos> you been near to inetpro and got infected?
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> and ohi OomKilos
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> we have 13mm last night inetpro 
<inetpro> 8.5mm on Friday plus 12mm last night, so I win
<inetpro> again
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> only enough to make the dubbeltjies happy
<Squirm> IGT
<Squirm> It's always morning :D
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> International Greeting Time
<Kilos> aha
<Squirm> :P
<Squirm> How are you?
<Squirm> But yeah - I'm doing well
<Kilos> im good ty
<Symmetria> heh man
<Symmetria> the US powerball jackpot
<Symmetria> is up to 1.3 billion dollars
<Symmetria> can you imagine winning that? I mean, honestly, I could probably blow through 1 or 2 hundred million but I'd have no clue what to do with the rest of it ;p
<gremble> Invest it in SpaceX
<Symmetria> like, hai, I want my own submarine cable system, now I got enough bandwidth to last me the rest of my life, then I want my own mini data centre with enough tech toys to keep me amused for ages, and a petabyte or 2 of disk space, add a few cars, then what ;p
<Symmetria> haha I'd so build my own cable system to europe ;p
<Symmetria> "how much bandwidth do you have?!" "Oh, a few terabit!"
<Symmetria> ;p
<gremble> Buy mweb and fire everyone and burn it to the ground
<Symmetria> haha build a cable system, start selling bandwidth on it for $1 a meg
<Symmetria> drive everyone else into bankcrupcy 
<Symmetria> why? because you can ;p
<gremble> convert it into Rands, drive into town and start handing out insane amounts of money to everyone
<Symmetria> haha convert it to rands and drive into whatever suburb you like and buy out all the houses in your road and declare you now own the road and its closed to the public ;p
<Symmetria> (and make it some busy road that will cause traffic chaos)
<gremble> Haha Buy an entire block in Brooklyn, flatten it and make a farm in the middle of town
<gremble> :P
<Symmetria> :P put it this way, with that kinda money, you could put awake 100 or 200 million to make sure you have enough to live on very comfortably
<Symmetria> and then have a hell of a lot of fun
<Symmetria> :P
<Symmetria> someone irritates you, buy their employer and close their company down 
<Symmetria> cheers, screw you, you have no job ;p
<Symmetria> man, some how I think me getting my hands on that kinda cash would be bad, haha I'd go make a lot of people very unhappy
<gremble> Haha
<gremble> So you are not thinking of using that cash to make more? :P
<Symmetria> wtf would I want more for?
<Symmetria> Im thinking if using it to get even for the last 36 years of my life :p
<gremble> Haha most people can usually never have enough
<Symmetria> hahaha
<gremble> DO you know how much tax you would pay on that?
<gremble> O.o
<gremble> I would never work, and just spend my life getting new and interesting degrees
<gremble> xD
<Symmetria> gremble in my case, zero ;p
<Symmetria> law in south africa says that if you're an expat and outta the country 180 days a year and 30 days of it is consecutive, anything you earn while outta the country is tax exempt
<gremble> Symmetria: Why would you not pay tax on that? You'll probably have to pay tax to get it out of the US. 
<Symmetria> ;p
<Symmetria> oh yeah you'll pay the flat US tax
<gremble> Don't you have to pay tax to the country that you live in though?
<Symmetria> 30% ;p
<Symmetria> oh well, that screws you down to a billion
<Symmetria> gremble in KE gambling winnings arent taxable
<Symmetria> ;p
<gremble> Nice
<Symmetria> besides, rich people have the means to find ways to avoid tax ;p
<gremble> Lol
<Symmetria> lol well thats what my brother tells me anyway :P he's always moaning at how I structured things to avoid paying tax myself and telling me that its not fair because others dont have the means to do that
<Symmetria> my brother = eternal socialist ;p
<Symmetria> lol, where as I'm the complete opposite, I'm a hard line capitalist, use whatever legal means I can to get outta paying for anything ;p
<smile> bye :)
#ubuntu-za 2017-01-02
<pavlushka> a more productive year to ZA  :)
<pavlushka> ahoy!
<Kilos> ty pavlushka and the same there lad
<Kilos> i go nap the avy away
<Kilos> Maaz watch them
<Maaz> OK Kilos I'll keep an eye on them for you
<Kilos> Maaz ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<superfly> Kilos: but, I'm always well behaved! 
<smile> hi :p
<Langjan> Hi Kilos and everyone else
<Maaz> Langjan: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell langjan that battery link sounds good but costly" 21 hours, 24 minutes and 8 seconds ago
<Kilos> hi Langjan 
<Langjan> You ok Kilos 
<Langjan> ?
<Kilos> i just woke up more tired than when i lay down
<Langjan> Ai
<Kilos> im ok yes just head thumping
<Kilos> i carried some water today
<Langjan> Eina, jammer broer!
<Kilos> 15 litres water
<Kilos> hehe im alive man
<Langjan> You have a water supply prob?
<Kilos> no i bathed in water with 1/2 cup of epsom salts in, and didnt want to waste the epsom salt so manually emptied the bath for the plants
<Kilos> grapes especially
<Kilos> they too sour
<Kilos> epsom salts is wonderful stuff
<Langjan> sour grapes! 
<Kilos> hahahaha
<Langjan> Just to let you know everything is working this side
<Kilos> epsom salts sweetens any fruit
<Kilos> oh my goodness
<Langjan> Oh interesting!
<Kilos> you came for coffee only
<Langjan> Guess why? Nor kde...
<Kilos> hahahahaha
<Langjan> thks for the message
<Kilos> you always welcome
<Kilos> even head improving now
<Langjan> I have been pondering that battery thing for a long time
<Kilos> yes there are batteries lying everywhere
<Langjan> Ons lappie battery with extended life will pay for it twice 
<Kilos> yes it will
<Langjan> have been googleing for negative report and found nothing
<Kilos> great
<Kilos> its like R280 isnt it
<Langjan> Prices vary a lot, they start at 47 dollars, then 37 and then  
<Langjan> 27
<Langjan> its about R400
<Kilos> that 1/4 of my pension
<Kilos> oh more even
<Langjan> and half the price of a lappie battery
<Kilos> ai
<Langjan> and 30% of a car battery
<Kilos> yes thats why i didnt get one in oz
<Langjan> one what in oz? 
<Langjan> car, lapie or battery?
<Kilos> i was gonna buy a lappie battery there
<Langjan> Ok back to what broke
<Kilos> then the heart thing happened now no money for anything unnessary
<Kilos> oh yes
<Kilos> here it comes
<Langjan> ok
<Kilos> head much better
<Kilos> lets hear
<Langjan> the solution we chatted about was upgrade to 16.04 
<Kilos> tell i go toilet quick
<Kilos> oh the graphics thing
<Langjan> so I reckoned lets try that, you suggested it in the first place so I fresh-installed today and all is well
<Kilos> wonderful
<Kilos> i actually thought it was 16.04 giving the probs
<Langjan> Had to download the iso and burn a dvd but now everything is working fine 
<Kilos> im glad to hear that
<Kilos> i am lucky with 14.04 everything works
<Langjan> Thks, yes there was always some package problem somewhere and a funny little scrap icon om my desktop 
<Kilos> and 16.04 here on lappy works fine too but more hunting for where they put stuff
<Kilos> i never used the scrap bin
<Langjan> Well I think that 14.04 is perhaps more stable than 16.04 at this stage
<Kilos> i use shift delete and its gone with no further hassles of full bin etc
<Langjan> Good
<Langjan> Oh and nautilus is also good
<Kilos> see the head is like a bruise
<Langjan> I had to go to nemo on the old install
<Kilos> once it warms up its not too bad
<Langjan> even that was not 100%
<Kilos> whats nemo
<Langjan> file manager
<Kilos> oh
<Langjan> did you not suggest it?
<Kilos> dunno
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> the alternative one
<Langjan> yes
<Kilos> i remember something
<Langjan> your head seems badly bruised...
<Kilos> hhahahaha
<Kilos> it was
<Langjan> lmga!
<Kilos> i have little short term memory man
<Langjan> What were we about?
<Kilos> nemo
<Langjan> wecome to the fold
<Langjan> welcome
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> i was stupid man
<Langjan> why?
<Kilos> when i woke after head accident i didnt even know my mom
<Kilos> you forget
<Langjan> sjoe
<Kilos> pcs and ubuntu revived the thinking process
<Langjan> good
<Kilos> yip im lekker now
<Kilos> maybe it was getting all the new geek friends that helped
<smile> new geek friends? :o 
<Kilos> h smile
<smile> did you meet new friends? :o 
<smile> so you don't need us anymore? :p
<Kilos> i never had geek friends before my head smash
<Langjan> hi smile hows the friendly chap
<Kilos> nonono dodo
<Kilos> geekville is my home now
<smile> I'm fine, thanks :) what about you? ;) I'm porting an XUL extension over to WebExtensions (the new addon technology from Mozilla)
<Kilos> im ok also ty
<Kilos> im chatting to my geek friends
<smile> :DD
<smile> right now :DD
<Kilos> hehe
<smile> I just transferred all translations for Scrollkey from the old format to the new format
<smile> I just need to do bugfixing now
<smile> and then it's ready
<Kilos> ai!
<smile> After that, I will take on a different addon for porting
<smile> I have quite a few
<smile> :) 
<Kilos> sjoe
<smile> XUL is being phased out, so we don't want miss the train! :D
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> keep up the good work
<smile> Otherwise you get ugly warnings "Unsafe/forbidden COWP usage" and terrible performance
<Langjan> fine thks smile 
<smile> Multi Links Plus especially suffers a great performance hit when enabling e10s (new multi-process technology from Mozilla for Firefox, soon to be enabled by default)
<smile> Langjan: what are you doing? ;)
<Langjan> Enjoying a bug-free 16.04 clean-install 
<smile> Nice ;)
<Kilos> haha
<Langjan> running like a rabbit on ssd and 8 GB ram
<Kilos> lovely
<Langjan> lekker
<smile> I'm enjoying my Manjaro installation from January 21, 2015
<smile> ;)
<smile> a few bugs, but nothing major
<Kilos> bugs are tiring for old peeps
<smile> I think this is the oldest Linux installation I still have :p also my record
<Langjan> Ai! One bug is one too mant for me
<Langjan> many
<Kilos> haha
<smile> I never kept a Linux distro for more than one year :p 
<smile> always installing new releases
<smile> but now that's over
<smile> I'm on rolling release now
<smile> no more upgrades, just updates
<Langjan> Afrikaans we say as jy dom is moet jy suffer
<Kilos> lol
<smile> als ek dom is, moet ek suffer
<Langjan> lmga
<smile> * as
<smile> :DD
<smile> ek hêt ser as ek suffer :'( 
<Kilos> seer
<Kilos> eina?
<smile> jy is korrek ;)
<smile> eina? :o 
<Kilos> eina is ouch
<Langjan> join the struggle...
<Kilos> in afrikaans
<Langjan> anc
<smile> ANC :o 
<Langjan> always struggling
<smile> Afrikaans Nasionaal Kongres? :p 
<Langjan> lmga!
<Kilos> i dont know if he knows what lmga is
<smile> lag my gat af o.O
<Kilos> lag my gaai af
<Langjan> lol
<Kilos> haha ja
<Kilos> we just tone it down
<smile> yeah, it's great ;) 
<Langjan> lag my gattaf
<smile> The ground was frozen :o 
<smile> My car's windows too
<Kilos> eina
<Langjan> almost like expired libian leader
<Langjan> gattafi
<smile> lol
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> you lost me re frozen ground
<Kilos> winter there Langjan 
<smile> it was -2°C ;)
<Kilos> netherlands
<smile> no!
<smile> :o
<smile> Kilos: second try
<Langjan> oh is that where you are?
<smile> no. :p
<Kilos> oh my
<smile> I'm in Belgium! :p Best country ever!
<Kilos> i forgot
<Langjan> Good, no anc
<Kilos> hahaha
<smile> Flemish speaking part
<smile> ANC is called NVA here ;)
<Langjan> ?
<smile> Nieuw-Vlaamse Alliantie :p 
<smile> suck% ANC = suck% NVA :p
<smile> trust% ANC = trust% NVA
<Langjan> Jy sal moet Afrikaans praat ek verstaan nie nou nie
<Kilos> he says that party is same as anc
<Kilos> here
<smile> ANC is die Afrikaans Nasionaal Kongres :p 
<smile> NVA is die Nuw-Vlaamse Alliansie
<Langjan> Can there be another one equally corrupt? Impossible
<Kilos> lol
<smile> They aren't as old as ANC, so a little bit less
<smile> just wait and see ;)
<Langjan> Still learning...
<smile> Langjan: at what age? :p 
<Langjan> tell them scottish president is good mentor
<smile> why? :p 
<Kilos> he 8 years and 2 months older than me smile 
<Langjan> Robbie Mc Gabe
<smile> Kilos: :o 
<Kilos> really old
<Langjan> ancient
 * smile is the youngest person on the planet
<Kilos> yeah
<Langjan> but not so high mileage as Kilos 
<Kilos> hahahaha
<smile> I'm only 21 :p 
<Kilos> but much more cheeky
<Langjan> my grandson is 20
<smile> :DD
<Langjan> so you can call me oupa
<Langjan> lmga!
<smile> Only interested in granddaughters.. ;) 
<Langjan> I have two
<smile> Above 14? :p 
<Langjan> third one arriving this week
<Langjan> 16-year old in Canberra
<smile> :DD
<Langjan> sorry 18
<Langjan> One in Pretoria is 14
<smile> if they're still single, that's fine :p
<smile> I'll take them both :p 
<Langjan> and no  on her way this week in Perth
<Langjan> one
<smile> can I have them? ;) 
<Langjan> You will have to pass the test first
<smile> What's the test :o 
<Langjan> visit oupa for a month for grilling
<Kilos> lol
<smile> that's only 4 weeks
<smile> ;)
<Langjan> yes but you have'nt met oupa yet
<Langjan> 4 weeks can be like 4 years 
<smile> Depends. :p 
<smile> It's not a prison :p 
<Langjan> how do you know?
<smile> :o 
<smile> Hoe noem jy 'n "prison"? :p 
<Langjan> tronk
<smile> dankie :)
<Langjan> of gevangenis
<smile> yeah, like the Dutch counterpart
<smile> but I do not live in the Netherlands, it's an insult, Kilos ;)
<Langjan> of tjoekie
<smile> XD
<Kilos> so sorry smile :(
<smile> Kilos: :D
<Langjan> OK Kilos and smile I'm gonna leave you
<Kilos> ty for popping in Langjan 
<Langjan> thanks very much for being there when I need you
<smile> jy hêt m'n hart gesteel :o jy alleen, die enige die my hart gesteel hêt ("Lionel Richie - The Only One")
<Kilos> happy to hear 16.04 is running well
<Langjan> fortunately not often, I dont use kde
<Langjan> yes thks
<smile> have a nice evening, Langjan :)
<Langjan> thks smile you also
<smile> :DD
<Kilos> keep well Langjan 
<smile> Kilos: hands off she's mine! :o 
<Kilos> ill wait for something to break
<Langjan> dankie Kilos pas jouself op
<Kilos> sal so maak dankie
<Langjan> Slaap lekker manne
<superfly> Kilos has his own meisie
<Langjan> Daar in Belgie" nog vroeg...
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<Langjan> oh Kilos  help
<Kilos> yes Langjan 
<Langjan> hi superfly all well your side?
<superfly> Langjan: for the most part, yes. 
<Kilos> oh my
<Langjan> good
<superfly> I even drove my family to church yesterday 
<Kilos> great
<superfly> On the wrong side of the road and all 
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> home is where the heart is
<superfly> Kept on lifting my left foot up
<Kilos> haha
<superfly> Just nothing to put it down on 
<superfly> *had 
<Langjan> must be quite something getting used to
<superfly> I just need to practice 
<Kilos> haha and automatic cars
<Langjan> Kilos, yoou saw what happened when I tried to spell Belgie"
<Kilos> didnt notice
<Langjan> how do I activate compose key?
<Kilos> oh my
<Langjan> It says 
<Kilos> i forgot on unity
<Kilos> was quite a job
<Kilos> must be in settings somewhere
<Langjan> click row and hold key down but nothing happens
<Kilos> https://blogs.s-osg.org/custom-compose-keys-on-ubuntu/
<Kilos> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ComposeKey
<Langjan> Compose key is disabled but cannot enable it
<Kilos> put that in google with 16.04
<Kilos> must be solved by now
<Kilos> i made mine control +k
<Kilos> i think i even had to change keyboards on 14.04 Langjan 
<Kilos> to one with alt Gr  button
<Kilos> inetpro had to help
<smile> Langjan: "Daar in Belgie" nog vroeg..." -> 20h35, why? :p 
<Langjan> Great! Found it! 
<Langjan> Finicky
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan>   you have to click somewhere to the right in the middle of nowhere to get the options
<Langjan> crazy
<Kilos> told you things are more hidden
<Kilos> haha
<Langjan> België
<Langjan> there we go
<Kilos> well done
<Langjan> thks
<Langjan>  you put me on track as usual
<smile> Nëderland :p
<Kilos> thats why im here
<Langjan> what is :p ? and :D etc? You told me but I forget
<Kilos> smiles
<Kilos> emoticons
<Langjan> ja but how do I know to identify them? sounds like I need to go to school to learn them 
<Kilos> google how to enable or view emoticons in hexchat on 16.04
<Langjan> Maar ek gaan nou tee maak en slaap
<Langjan> ok will do thks
<Kilos> ok lekker slaap my oom
<Langjan> dankie jy ook en jy ook vriendelike jongman
<gremble> Good evening. Happy new year to all of you :)
<Langjan> bly net weg van my meisies totdat ek jou klaar gebraai het
<Langjan> Hi gremble and to you also
<Kilos> hi gremble 
<Kilos> same there
<Langjan> Good night smile 
<Langjan> and Kilos 
<Langjan> nou werk alles 
<Langjan> kan ek lekker slaap
<smile> good night :)
<smile> slaap lekker
<Langjan> Dankie smile jy ook
<Kilos> hehe
<smile> bye :)
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> have a good day superfly and say hi to the family for me
<superfly> Maaz: tell Kilos good night 
<Maaz> superfly: Got it, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
#ubuntu-za 2017-01-03
<superfly> Kilos: naand oom, ek gaan slaap
<Kilos> lekker slaap superfly en groete tuis
<thatgraemeguy> morning peoples
<magespawn> good morning all. happy new year.
<theblazehen> Hi all
<chesedo> good morning all and happy new year
<chesedo> and hi Kilos thatgraemeguy magespawn theblazehen gremble
<gremble> Good morning chesedo 
<gremble> Happy new year to you too
<theblazehen> hi chesedo. Happy new year
<Kilos> hi there thatgraemeguy theblazehen chesedo gremble paddatrapper and of course inetpro and other lurkers
<theblazehen> hi Kilos
<thatgraemeguy> 'lo 'lo
<inetpro> good morning everyone
<inetpro> oh and hi Kilos
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> wbb trying to sort a large screen as second monitor
<Kilos> could be a while it shows key lock and remote is long gone
<Kilos> and away from the internet connection there
<jerit_> my business partner is 2 months in arrears on my payments
<jerit_> as a result I'm all ready to shut down everything until he pays (by shutdown I mean physically delete the files from the servers)
<jerit_> The man has 6 hours
<theblazehen> jerit_ How much files? You could make him pay an extra fee to bring him back up
<theblazehen> You may want to consider a lawyer if you delete the files
<theblazehen> I've heard of people successfully being sued after files got deleted due to non payment for services
<Kilos> ai!stupidlappydoesnthave anhdmisocket
<Kilos> oh   my
<theblazehen> And a broken space key? lol
<Kilos> space key faulty
<Kilos> coupla whacks seem to have helped
<Kilos> might be time for a spring clean
<jerit_> theblazehen: if I just turn off the websites on the web servers he can turn them back on again. The only way I can ensure he has no recourse other than to pay me is to remove the files from the servers entirely
<jerit_> that or I just move them to some nondescript arb location and put a holding page in place
<theblazehen> jerit_ then make a backup and remove the files
<theblazehen> But don't straight out delete them
<jerit_> theblazehen: I have all the source code with me on my pc which he has no access to. To restore everything to proper working condition would be as simple as uploading it
<theblazehen> Ah, great. No data stored there then?
<jerit_> I can leave the database in tact
<theblazehen> Cool
<jerit_> all I'm talking about doing is removing him from his ability to access that data
<Kilos> jerit_ cant you just encrypt them in place?
<Kilos> im not clued up with that sort of issue
<jerit_> Suppose I could write a condition in on the home page that it displays nothing while the condition is true... Even if he were to hire a developer to fix that he couldn't do it because its a published copy on the server... You'd have to update it on the source code and republish to get rid of it
<MaNI> don't have all the info, but seems a bit unprofessional and borderline criminal to me, there is a thing called a court system to deal with non payments
<chesedo> jerit_: why not just change the virtualHost file to point to a location saying that the site is off temp?
<chesedo> you will then be able to use the same page for all non-paying clients
<theblazehen> MaNI: +1
<theblazehen> I love it when someones solution to a problem is "It should be a relatively simple patch to the kernel, have a look at thefile.c" :(
<MaNI> always fun
<MaNI> have a look at thefile.c, fix it, enter into a 5 year long flame war with linus to actually get the fix approved
<MaNI> simple
<theblazehen> Eh, I don't need it approved
<theblazehen> I just need my data back :(
<MaNI> ahh, not something you need permanently fixed, well thats a bonus
<theblazehen> Yeah. And it should be a small change
<MaNI> what happened to your data?
<theblazehen> Corruption in bcache writeback cache, won't start the cache device so I can't write my data to disk
<MaNI> oh, ouch
<theblazehen> Most of it isn't important data
<theblazehen> Just need to force bcache to ignore the corrupt buckets so I can restore the rest
<theblazehen> Have around 40 GB dirty data on there :(
<theblazehen> seems simple enough hopefully
<jerit_> chesedo: I dunno ho.... oh in apache conf ... there's an idea but now what about on the windows server
<chesedo> jerit_: i guess it would have the same kind of thing...
<jerit_> seems to me it would just be a binding
<jerit_> in iis
<inetpro> Kilos: where's the rain?
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> rather warm today a quick shower would be good imo
<Kilos> shower from the sky that is
<inetpro> for sure
<jerit_> weather's been kinda gloomy all day here... it even rained
<jerit_> Was going to make a Thai chicken curry for supper tonight but it turns out I'm retarded and I can't even shop for ingredients properly
<smile4ever> lol
 * jerit_ really doesn't think its funny
<chesedo> lol
<inetpro> jerit: chicken curry sounds like a nice idea
 * inetpro should make that at some point
<chesedo> jerit: don't you find iis slow?
 * paddatrapper is just hungry....
<magespawn> chat later all.
<smile> hi :p
<inetpro> smile: hi
<smile> hallo :)
<inetpro> how are you doing today?
<smile> fine :) I checked my financial details, went to the carwash, went working, finished a WebExtension, merged FastNav changes in both varieties (addon / user script), made an expense report for my employer.. and more :D
<smile> My car will receive maintenance in a week :)
<inetpro> your life seems way to organised
<smile> And now I'm trying to get hold of a Mozilla developer to help me :)
<inetpro> too as well
<smile> I sometimes have those days.. that I do what I had to do for weeks prior :p
<smile> I sometimes also have days that I do nothing. Just reading and walking.
<smile> How are you, inetpro ? :)
<inetpro> good, good as well thanks
<smile> how's the weather there? :)
<inetpro> at least was able to replace two bulbs of the car all by myself today... 
 * inetpro feeling chuffed
<inetpro> actually not quite all by myself to be honest but almost
<inetpro> weather was extremely hot today
<smile> inetpro: good work! :)
<inetpro> mechanics would have charged an arm and a leg for the labor
<smile> yeah, car maintenance doesn't come cheap
<smile> the road was very slippery today :p I was slipping with my car before I knew it :) Winter here.. :p
<kulelu88> smile is too happy, must be newly relocated to London
<inetpro> not sure why they make it so difficult but replacing the dim light bulb is quite a tough job
<smile> kulelu88: london? :o 
<kulelu88> or wherever it is winter there
<smile> inetpro: yeah, I know.. even washing my car 100% perfect is difficult to get right :p 
<Kilos-> hahahaha
<smile> Belgium, kulelu88 ;)
<smile> Yesterday I lived in the Netherlands, now I live in the UK
<inetpro> Kilos-: you should be impressed with inetpro
<smile> Kilos- ?? :D
<Kilos-> i am
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos-> changed car globes
<smile> I'm suspecting you, spreading false information, Kilos- 
<Kilos-> holy moly
<smile> ;)
<Kilos-> haha smile
<inetpro> that dim light cost me R5 to replace
<smile> cheap
<Kilos-> i have an excuse for forgetting
<smile> :D
<smile> Kilos-: excuses do not count :p 
<Kilos-> always better to do what you can yourself inetpro 
<smile> Kilos-: checkout the private message I've sent you
<smile> :)
<Kilos-> looking
<inetpro> welcome back jerit
<Kilos-> nice cool breeze blowing outside
<Kilos-> actually wind
<smile> bye! :)
<inetpro> yikes!
<inetpro> after all this time Tshwane's website still seems really difficult to navigate, at least for me
<inetpro> Kilos-: can you scroll to read contents on the following page? http://www.tshwane.gov.za/sites/Council/OfficeofSpeaker/Pages/Strategic-goals.aspx
<inetpro> using Firefox and Chromium it is not scrolling for me
<MaNI> wow what a mess
<inetpro> when I resize the page I can see more info
<Kilos-> checking
<inetpro> getting difficult to read with a small text size
<inetpro> or http://www.tshwane.gov.za/sites/Departments/Metro-Police/DriverLicenses/Pages/Drivers_Learners_and_Vehicle_information_Corner.aspx
<Kilos> im there
<Kilos> what must i do inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: move up and down, does it look like you can see all info?
<inetpro> MaNI: very messy indeed
<Kilos> yes i see everything clearly i think
<Kilos> where you see mess
<inetpro> Kilos: try the 2nd link
<kulelu88> it's not too bad. looks like some ASP CMS
<kulelu88> needs SSL of course
<kulelu88> probably outdated
<inetpro> there should be two sets of 6 bullet points
<Kilos> also fine
<Kilos> what are 6 bullet points
<kulelu88> those 6 ticks Kilos 
<Kilos> at the top bar
<inetpro> numbered lists... 1) something, 2) something else, 3) etc
<inetpro> can you see all 12 bulletpoints?
<Kilos> the links on left side work
<inetpro> no man, the content
<inetpro> info below "Drivers, Learners and Vehicle information Corner"
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> explain in mechanics language
<kulelu88> oh wrong page
<Kilos> i cant scroll in that one
<inetpro> Kilos: the content is the stuff that is not part of the menus
<Kilos> i see top 1/2 of the door
<Kilos> everything below isnt showing
 * inetpro rests his case
<Kilos> who has to fix it?
<kulelu88> the scroll is broken
<inetpro> you probably need MSIE to read that
<Kilos> complain
<kulelu88> if it doesn't work on mobile browsers, that's all that matters
<Kilos> what you wanna see there anyway
<kulelu88> view the page source
<inetpro> kulelu88: yuck!
<MaNI> it's also incredibly slow 
<inetpro> I got what I wanted, just thought maybe it was just me struggling to read that with NoScript and uBlock enabled
<MaNI> but I'm not surprised by any of this, typical government junk
<kulelu88> this is what R75 million websites gets you
<MaNI> pretty much
<MaNI> loads 20 seperate css files for that one page with 10 lines of text on it
<MaNI> fairly impressive
<kulelu88> thus, a CMS
<kulelu88> loading from jquery.com and googles CDNs
<MaNI> including one that returns a 404 not found ;)
<inetpro> GENERATOR: Microsoft SharePoint
<inetpro> Kilos: it's raining here now
<Kilos> enjoy, we still got no clouds even
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<inetpro> good night
<MaNI> we have a giant black smoke cloud from the mountain burning :/
<inetpro> yikes MaNI, still?
<inetpro> they were talking about it this afternoon during the cricket match and IIRC also had it on the news this evening 
<MaNI> yeah, somerset/sir lowrys fires looking pretty bad, wind is really strong so I'd be surprised if they can actually put it out
<inetpro> oh btw, contents on those pages above can be read with a text browser
<inetpro> after scrolling through a few pages of navigational links
<jerit_> #WeAreANC where the service delivery is made up and the laws don't matter
<kulelu88> that's like blaming the government for floods or drought jerit 
<MaNI> DA area, in a DA province
<MaNI> I for one am pretty sick of absolutely everything being blamed on the ANC, other parties are not as perfect as some would have you believe.
<kulelu88> If the DA ever comes in to power, we will learn about their bad policies 
<jerit_> MaNI, but I still vote DA anyway because hell, they can't possibly be worse, can they?
<MaNI> Well they are in power in the western cape, I'm in a ward here where they got 98% of the vote, in a province where the DA is also in power. And when the rubbish delivery comes late I still see people blaiming the ANC
<MaNI> Two weeks after the election I see people on facebook complaining about the councillor not doing his job, the same councilor that just got 98% of the vote from them... And these same people then complain that ANC votes should stop voting for the ANC and then complaining about it
<MaNI> Blind supporters who vote without thinking on both sides of the fence, so sad
<kulelu88> MaNI: that is precisely how politics in this country works
<jerit_> The most impartial way I can put my view on the matter is that its simply time for another party to take the lead here. I'd say ANC has had more than their fair share and the country by and large has suffered for it
<kulelu88> you can't be impartial if you blame the ANC for raging fires during the dry season in a province experiencing drought that is RUN by the DA :P
<MaNI> My view on the matter is that if (sorry not if when) another party takes power, and has no opposition (which is whats going to happen) they will be just like the ANC, possibly a bit better, but only marginally
<MaNI> until there is a huge shift in mindset this will continue.
<MaNI> people vote out of fear/hate/other stupid reasons, instead of based on actual service delivery or facts, and this is a recipe for disaster, the average voter (both DA and ANC) is ill-informed and has no idea what they are voting for
<kulelu88> the politics here isn't much different to the rest of the world. people still mostly vote on race, etc.
<MaNI> do I think the DA is better than the ANC, yes a little bit but not nearly as much as some like to think, and as they grow they will be more corrupted and less efficient
<MaNI> by the time they beat the ANC they will have essentially become the ANC
<inetpro> ai!
<MaNI> 98% of the vote - and still the people here vote for a councillor they hate - because and I quote "the only other option is voting for the ANC and if I don't vote for the DA the ANC will win"  (there were at least 20 other options they could have voted for)
<inetpro> politics = touchy subject
<MaNI> yep indeed
<inetpro> "Some topics are controversial and often end in fighting. Some examples of touchy subjects are war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide"
<kulelu88> essentially any topic inetpro 
<jerit_> used to only be religion and politics that you couldn't talk about
<jerit_> nowadays you just have to say the word "cismale" in a the right group and you'll instantly start a flame war
<inetpro> please remain respectful 
<kulelu88> what's cismale?
<kulelu88> ok nvm
<jerit_> inetpro: who wasn't respectful?
<jerit_> allo SilverCode 
#ubuntu-za 2017-01-04
<superfly> Evening all 
<thatgraemeguy> mornings
<superfly> Night thatgraemeguy 
<superfly> Time for me to zzzz
 * night superfly 
<Langjan> Good morning from a very wet Bushveld
<Langjan> You ok Kilos ? 
<Kilos> morning Langjan yes ty im fine
<Langjan> Mini flood with 80 mm in short time early hours
<Kilos> wow
<Langjan> lekker
<Kilos> we had about 5mm this morning
<Langjan> sjoe, at least wet
<Langjan> I have to own up I told a lie the other day
<Kilos> yeah will help the farmers dryland plantings to kick off
<Kilos> oh my
<Langjan> good
<Kilos> about what?
<Langjan> when I said my grub had picked up the second hard drive
<Langjan> I thought it had because I saw something in the output
<Kilos> what is on the second drive
<Langjan> but no luck so far
<Langjan> win 7
<Kilos> use boot-repair
<Kilos> it will find it
<Langjan> I tried boot repair did not work
<Kilos> or wait
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> some bell ringing
<Kilos> fsck -f i think it was
<Langjan> hear them beels...
<Langjan> bells not belles
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> oh and remember with lies
<Kilos> revelations 21 v 8 i think it was
<Langjan> you have to have a great memory
<Kilos> nono never lie
<Kilos> all liars gonna pay
<Kilos> oh hahaha
<Kilos> did you see the video of when i arrived in oz
<Langjan> You know your Bible, but it also says I am forgiven if I own up
<Kilos> debs is a cheeky chick so i told her i am taking my walking stick to beat her into submission
<Kilos> nono
<Kilos> nono
<Langjan> lmga
<Kilos> peeps misunderstand that
<Kilos> all liars
<Kilos> anyway
<Langjan> He who was without sin paid for our sins
<Kilos> we had just got together at the airport when she asked where is the walking stick
<Langjan> and?
<Kilos> all liars
<Kilos> i forgot the stick
<Langjan> that means all are lost
<Kilos> you can be forgiven
<Langjan> through unmerited grace 
<Kilos> but i dont believe daily liars will be able to use that excuse
<Kilos> its like teaching a child
<Langjan> correct but we cannot judge
<Kilos> you talk twice then the third time you get the stick
<Langjan> So you picked up sticks in oz
<Kilos> anyway man tara took lotsa vids when i arrived there
<Langjan> ok did not see them saw some pics
<Kilos> and posted on my facebook where debs asked about the walking stick
<Langjan> I will have a look
<Kilos> very funny
<Kilos> whew thats too far back
<Kilos> anyway
<Kilos> back to the drive
<Kilos> um
<Langjan> should be able to search back
<Langjan> ok thks
<Kilos> sudo fsck -f /dev/sdb1 i think it was
<Kilos> where are the clever guys when you need them
<Langjan> shows up as folder(inode/directory)
<Kilos> doesnt it fix it?
<Langjan> does network share have any effect here?
<Kilos> i dunno
<Kilos> im a greeter bot man
<Kilos> good morning south africa
<Kilos> that fsck should repair inodes
<Kilos> whatever they are
<Langjan> It says I must install samba
<Langjan> for folder share
<Kilos> oh maybe i had samba
<Kilos> paddatrapper help
<Kilos> i have no idea where inetpro is
<Kilos> read through this whole page https://www.maketecheasier.com/check-repair-filesystem-fsck-linux/
<Kilos> gparted also seems able to sort things
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> you have done a sudo update-grub hey?
<Kilos> also is the win7 drive from another pc
<Kilos> if so you might need to unplug your linux drive then boot from 7 dvd and repair the installation 
<Langjan> Hi Kilos sorry I was sidetracked
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> read everything before you decide what to try next
<Langjan> OK will work on those guidelines, a bit later just busy with some other dual boot hiccups but winning
<Langjan> The grub prob is not urgent 
<Kilos> ok
<Langjan> thks 
<Kilos> im here most of the time
<Langjan> going for brekfis
<Langjan> thks
<Kilos> or outside so be patient
<Kilos> enjoy
<paddatrapper> Kilos: sorry, grub is still magic to me
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> Kilos: 19mm of rains
<inetpro> or more
<magespawn> good morning
<inetpro> should check my rain meter, think it might be leaky 
<inetpro> hello magespawn
<inetpro> how are you doing?
<magespawn> good and you inetpro?
<Kilos> you lucky inetpro 
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> Hey Kilos.
<inetpro> Kilos: lucky?
<inetpro> did you not get rain on that side?
<paddatrapper> All we have is fire here... Rain would be amazing 
<Kilos> about 1 mm inetpro 
<inetpro> ai!
<MaNI> yeah some rain right now would be fantastic
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA!
<magespawn> hey pavlushka 
<pavlushka> hey magespawn  :)
<pavlushka> magespawn: in the office still?
<magespawn> yup working the late shift.
<magespawn> chater later all, home time
<Langjan> Hi Kilos hoe was jou dag?
<Langjan> hi nsnzero 
<Langjan> and all others
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> sleep tight everyone
<smile> good night! :)
<smile> bye :)
<calhax> whats up guys
#ubuntu-za 2017-01-05
<superfly> Maaz: tell Kilos Good morning
<Maaz> superfly: Righto, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<Kilos> morning superfly and everyone else
<Kilos> oh and inetpro 
<Kilos> hehe
<nlsthzn> goeie more suid afrika
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn ill be off a while ian needs to use my lappy
<nlsthzn> k, see later :)
<chesedo> morning Kilos inetpro and all others
<chesedo> s/inetpro/nlsthzn/
<chesedo> :D
<nlsthzn> :p
<superfly> Night Kilos, nlsthzn, chesedo. Time for me to go to sleep. 
<chesedo> night superfly
<thatgraemeguy> mornings
<theblazehen> Morning
<Langjan> G'morning Kilos you well this morning?
<Langjan> hi chesedo inetpro et al
<Kilos> hi Langjan chesedo 
<Kilos> and theblazehen 
<Kilos> im ok ty Langjan and you?
<Kilos> hi thatgraemeguy `
<Kilos> sleep tight superfly 
<Langjan> fine thks Kilos just need some help if youre up to it this morn
<Kilos> of course
<Kilos> explain the prob, ill be here in 2 mins
<Langjan> thks running on lappie, I realised from your comments I need to reinstall win 7 on my computer so I disconnectd the ssd with ubuntu, then could not boot from win 7 DVD, no grub 
<Langjan> then I booted from ubuntu dvd
 * Kilos slurps coffee
<Langjan> now, if possible, I would like to transfer some iso files from the win 7 to my external before reinstalling win 7
<Kilos> then you should be able to just drag drop them 
<Langjan> it says permission denied
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> what does the ubuntu see it as
<Kilos>   /media
<Kilos> or sda
<Langjan> ok its copying them to the ubuntu desktop
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> i was scared of you needing to do chown but it would have given you all the permissions
<Langjan> but thats the live dvd will it work to my external drive from there?
<Kilos> yes it should see the external
<Langjan> ok doing thhat now
<Kilos> is the external the one with permission probs or the drive
<Langjan> theres a few to do
<Langjan> no the drive with win 7
<Kilos> np im here all day
<Kilos> oh that you coulda chowned
<Langjan> thks
<Langjan> files wont copy from dvd to external
<Kilos> ok so
<Langjan> permission denied
<Kilos> you see a folder on the external that you want to copy to
<Kilos> if not make one
<Kilos> then try copy to that
<Langjan> looks like permission is being denied to external
<Langjan> it wont open a folder
<Kilos> if it still gives permissions probs
<Kilos> then
<Langjan> installing samba   ...? right?
<Kilos> sudo chown -R /dev/ext
<Kilos> read here
<Kilos> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man1/chown.1.html
<Langjan> ok
<Kilos> i cant member is you need to sudo chown -R jan:jan (path to folders
<Kilos> i think i had to use miles:miles in there
<Kilos> you can even chown the whole external
<Langjan> where do I put "jan" - after the R or after the dev/ext ?
<Kilos> what does it see the external as
<theblazehen> I think you can pass a user option to mount
<theblazehen> Would be the right way to solve it I think
<Langjan> hi theblazehen thks for helping
<Kilos> ty theblazehen 
<Kilos> i always chown my externals
<Langjan> Samsung_t3
<Kilos> the command i use is sudo chown -R miles:miles /media/devive name
<Kilos> i name all my sticks and externals
<theblazehen> Langjan can you pastebin the output of `mount` ?
<Kilos> ill let theblazehen take over
<Kilos> he cleverer
<Langjan> theblazehen, its on a different machine running on ubuntu dvd, let me try connect to irc there?
<theblazehen> No need for all that then
<Langjan> ok
<theblazehen> Run `mount -o remount,uid=$(whoami) /media/whateverItIs`
<Langjan> ok
<Langjan> It says mount point /media/Samsung_t3 does not exist 
<theblazehen> And it is there? ls /media
<Langjan> cdrom ubuntu
<Kilos> i always struggled with doing stuff from booted dvd
<theblazehen> Ok. ls /dev/sd*
<Langjan> output is /dev/sda /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb /dev/sdb1 
<theblazehen> mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt -o uid=$(id -u)
<Langjan> sudo?
<theblazehen> yes
<Langjan> ok it just repromps is that right?
<theblazehen> Yeah
<theblazehen> Now open file manager, and go to /mnt
<theblazehen> It should work for you
<Langjan> where do I find /mnt ?
<theblazehen> Go to file system option
<Langjan> no file system option 
<theblazehen> Is there an option for / or something?
<Langjan> not that I can see
<theblazehen> Kilos- do you know how to get there?
<Kilos-> get where
<theblazehen> To /mnt in file manager
<Kilos-> nope he uses unity
<Kilos-> hehe
<theblazehen> Ah
<Kilos-> just chown the whole external man its only storage isnt it?
<Kilos-> one command and game over
<Kilos-> how can there be a /dev/sda and b
<Langjan> yes only storage
<Kilos-> there only one drive connected isnt there
<Kilos-> and i would chown it from your drive directly not from dvd
<Kilos-> go theblazehen 
<Kilos-> i use big hammers and often break things
<theblazehen> It should be as right user, just not sure how to get to /mnt in unity file manager
<Langjan> my drive is disconnected
<theblazehen> Ah
<Kilos-> when booting from dvd jan wont be seen as the right user\
<Kilos-> i think
<Langjan> guys this is not serious, I can download the iso files again if and when I need them
<Langjan> thats all there is on the win 7 installation
<Kilos-> i would connect your drive in there again
<Langjan> so all I need to do is to get into that drive to reinstall win 7 via this motherboard
<Kilos-> boot from it then chown /dev/sdb1
<Kilos-> then copy all stuff to your drive then format sdb
<Langjan> then disconnect again and reinstall win 7?
<Kilos-> yes
<Kilos-> thats how i would do it
<Langjan> and theblazehen agrees?
<theblazehen> Langjan see if you can do sudo nautilus
<Langjan> ok
<Kilos-> im busy repairing a van der merwe bed here at the same time
<Kilos-> hehe
<Langjan> it opened file mgr but says polease ask system admin to enable user sharing
<Kilos-> looks so good from outside, but, ill post picks of how it was actuaslly made
<Kilos-> sjoe
<Langjan> theblazehen,  and error 255
<theblazehen> Hmm. Dunno, sorry
<Langjan> and "another desktop manager in use"
<Langjan> thks theblazehen so let me follow Kilos- suggestion?
<theblazehen> Langjan yeah
<Langjan> ok thks for the help, appreciated
<theblazehen> Sure
<Kilos-> at times one needs to use large hammers
<Langjan> Kilos-, can I not format that drive from the live dvd?
<magespawn> good morning
<calhax> Morning :)
<Kilos-> yes you can Langjan 
<Kilos-> hi magespawn 
<calhax> morning Kilos- 
<Kilos-> open disk utility or gparted and format it
<Kilos-> hi calhax 
<Langjan> Thks, already past that ans installing...
<Langjan> lost your tail eh mate?
<calhax> Langjan, linux install party? 
<Kilos> sorry was busy helping ian get ready to go work
<Langjan> hi calhax yes sort of
<calhax> haha! awesome! I was doing the same thing yesterday, now just configuring 
<Langjan> Kilos, I think it will be better to use ubuntu on second drive as well for storage
<Langjan> I will push win 7 into a little corner where it belongs in case I need it some time  
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> Better idea, I have banned Microsoft from this drive - its now gonna be exclusively Linux
<Kilos> hee hee hee
<Kilos> well done
<Kilos> ms is only good for using up damaged sectors of a drive that only linux sees
<Kilos> and for gaming
<Langjan> Gaming corrupts the brain - whats left of it in Windows users' heads
<Langjan> Sorry if I treaded on some toes here...
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> Kilos, I  have cd's and dvd's of just about all those iso files so was not worth the trouble to save them  
<Kilos> ah
<Langjan> My system will feel much more comfy without a win install in the background 
<Kilos> yes
<Langjan> I have a new Linux convert
<Langjan> 'Bye for now guys, Ubuntu 16.04 LTS install is perfect
<Kilos> toods Langjan 
<Kilos> be well
<Squirm> Morning all
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Langjan> Hello Kilos- 
<Kilos-> hi Langjan 
<Langjan> I see you got your tail back...
<Langjan> keeping ok?
<Kilos-> Kilos
<Kilos-> where
<Kilos-> hello
<Kilos-> ai!
<Langjan> mustve been my imagination
<Kilos> yip ok ty
<Kilos> and you?
<Langjan> I'm scared to reboot
<Kilos> why
<Kilos> reinstall grub-pc and grub-pc-bin then sudo update grub the reboot will be fine im sure
<Langjan> there was no grub menu so I did boot-repair but when it asked if I want to purge grub I said no but am not sure where I am - if I run update-grub it fails   
<Kilos> do the reinstalls
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> did you do that then swop drives?
<Kilos> boot-repair dont like that
<Langjan> no I put my drive back after installing ubuntu on the second drive
<Langjan> then then I did boot- repair
<Kilos> then you need to start it where you installed it from then unplug the one thats working then boot-repair fixes the other one
<Kilos> you put your drive back
<Kilos> so booting from new install still
<Kilos> and it cant see old drive?
<Langjan> no I set bios to boot from main drive
<Langjan> and it sees the other drive fine 
<Kilos> so whats the prob
<Kilos> reinstall grub-pc and grub-pc-bin
<Langjan> just that I have no grub menu, not serious I suppose
<Kilos> then sudo update-grub
<Kilos> then see if you have a menu
<Langjan> Output is command not found
<Kilos> use aptitude
<Kilos> huh
<Kilos> output of what
<Langjan> of sudo update-grub
<Kilos> did you reinstall
<Kilos> those 2 packages
<Langjan> via synaptic?
<Kilos> then grub must be there
<Kilos> use aptitude
<Kilos> sudo aptitude reinstall grub-pc grub-pc-bin
<Langjan> sudo aptitude reinstall grub-pc? 
<Kilos> yes and the pc-bin ones
<Kilos> keep up old man
<Kilos> i told you 3 times now
 * Kilos hides
<Kilos> lemme check why dogs barking
<Langjan> sudo: aptitude: command not found
<Kilos> sudo apt install aptitude
<Langjan> Be careful
<Langjan> grub-pc is not currently installed, so it will not be reinstalled
<Langjan> grub-pc-bin is not currently installed, so it will not be reinstalled.
<Kilos> then
<Kilos> sudo aptitude install grub-pc grub-pc-bin
<Kilos> you told boot-repair to put grub somewhere else
<Langjan> Dommie
<Kilos> always try install on the pc where the drive will live as well
<Kilos> otherwise it misses setting up the correct hardware
<Langjan> Now theres a "configuring grub pc with a long message and <ok> at the bottom but does not react  
<Kilos> then you have graphics and sound probs
<Langjan> Well thats what I did
<Kilos> what doesnt react
<Kilos> ai!
<Langjan> the message in the terminal 
<Kilos> all i taught you you still know nothing
<Kilos> ai ai ai ai ai
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> it doesnt react to enter
<Kilos> ?
<Langjan> no
<Kilos> is there a little cursor line under that ok line
<Kilos> a flashing -
<Langjan> nothing
<Kilos> ctrl+c
<Langjan> nothing
<Kilos> then run sudo aptitude reinstall grub-pc grub-pc-bin
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> open another terminal
<Langjan> must I kill terminal?
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> make a second one
<Kilos> i sometimes have three or even 4 running same time
<Langjan> ok did not know thats possible, done
<Kilos> now do the reinstall of grub stuff again
<Kilos> and look for error messages
<Langjan> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> is synaptic open?
<Langjan> no is it not the other terminal?
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> its hung on something
<Kilos> and i dunno if just killing it will make a diffs
<Kilos> but you can try
<Langjan> W: Could not lock the cache file; this usually means that dpkg or another apt tool is already installing packages.  Opening in read-only mode; any changes you make to the states of packages will NOT be preserved!
<Kilos> ai!
<Langjan> So I suppose that process was still running - is still running
<Kilos> yes but its battling with something boot-repair left behind
<Kilos> what you can do is take a chance and reboot
<Kilos> and
<Kilos> then if it wont boot boot from your install media and run boot-repair from there
<Kilos> just make sure it puts grub on sda1 then
<Kilos> or sda
<Kilos> i forget
<Langjan> ok will try and report back later
<Kilos> ty
<Langjan> its sdb1
<Kilos> good luck
<Kilos> whats on sda1
<Kilos> nee man
<Kilos> remove sda
<Langjan> let me check
<Langjan> sda1 is the new ubuntu installation on the second drive 
<Kilos> which one did you boot from
<Langjan> I'm on sdb1 now
<Langjan> my ssd
<Kilos> did it boot from there
<Kilos> or did you choose it in grub menu
<Langjan> yes after I reset bios
<Langjan> no grub menu
<Kilos> so bios is telling it to boot from sdb
<Langjan> yes
<Kilos> unplug sda then and try reboot this one
<Kilos> you have this drives grub on sda
<Langjan> ok that makes sense
<Langjan> is taht the only way out? Or live with it
<Kilos> have only one drive in at a time 
<Kilos> and
<Langjan> Dont need to boot from there, just storage 
<Kilos> install grub-pc and grub-pc-bin on each one
<Kilos> and plug your ssd in as sda
<Langjan> does that mean plug it in and boot it first 
<Kilos> why you want a bootable storage drive
<Langjan> Not necessary, thats why I said just leave it be, provided it will reboot
<Kilos> is the ssd the one with grub probs
<Langjan> yes
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> remove the other one
<Langjan>  not reallly probs, it boots fine, just does not show grub menu
<Kilos> put ssd in sda sata socket
<Kilos> then boot
<Langjan> oh ok 
<Kilos> and use boot-repair from dvd if it wont
<Langjan> ok thanks 
<Kilos> it is a prob because
<Kilos> it will bug you like the kde boot splash
<Kilos> ill be here
<Kilos> feel free to call
<Langjan> thks pal
<Langjan> lekker aand
<Langjan> will let you know
<Langjan> But
<Kilos> ill be here
<Kilos> you should be gone for hours
<Langjan> do I need an operating system on hdd to use it for storage?
<Kilos> you welcome any time
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> but it can be there
<Kilos> makes no diffs just have less storage space
<Langjan> ?
<Kilos> well if the os is there you cant use that area for storage
<Langjan> you mean less space if it has an OS 
<Langjan> ok
<Langjan> so format it to what?
<Kilos> ext4
<Kilos> then no win pc can see it
<Kilos> experiment with a stick
<Langjan> will that create sda on ssd?
<Kilos> format to ext4 , put files on then go plug it into a win pc
<Kilos> if only sda is plugged in it cant be anywhere else
<Kilos> dont do installs and stuff with 2 drives in
<Kilos> and do install on the pc where the drive will live
<Langjan> ok but hdd is sda now, if I format it will the system pick up ssd as sda? 
<Kilos> take it out and fix ssd first
<Kilos> then worry about the hdd
<Kilos> maybe even reinstall 16.04 on ssd from scratch
<Kilos> with hdd lying far away
<Langjan> fix ssd via install grub-pc and grub-pc-bin?
<Kilos> try that first yes
<Kilos> and boot-repair from disc
<Kilos> if no good install fresh from dvd
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> there is another thing
<Langjan> ok thks
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> wait
<Kilos> you can make a bootable iso of your working hdd if you like
<Kilos> then use that to install on ssd
<Kilos> app is called systemback
<Kilos> lekker backup tool
<Langjan> why would I want to backup hdd with clean OS on it?
<Kilos> i think its in the repos
<Kilos> thats if your ssd repair dont work
<Kilos> just another option
<Kilos> then your ssd will boot as if you are in the hdd
<Kilos> everything the same
<Kilos> even remember passwords iirc
<Langjan> It makes more sense to use systemback on ssd
<Kilos> ssd is broken
<Langjan> all my apps on there
<Kilos> ok try that then but
<Langjan> you mean because of grub menu?
<Kilos> you might not be able to install
<Kilos> because dpkg stuck
<Kilos> try sytemback
<Kilos> i dont think you will be able to install it
<Kilos> lets try this
<Langjan> Terminal is running again, target 'grub-pc-bin' is not a directory
<Kilos> sud dpkg --configure -a
<Kilos> see it was battling to find something
<Langjan> dpkg: error: dpkg status database is locked by another process
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> try reboot
<Langjan> okj lets see
<Kilos> then do what we been talking about
<Kilos> boot-repair from dvd
<Langjan> ok probably chat again tomorrow 
<Kilos> i use sticks
<Langjan> slaap lekker
<Kilos> faster than dvd
<Kilos> jy ook dankie my vriend
<Kilos> voorspoed
<Langjan> Waiting for sticks
<Langjan> slaap lekker
<Langjan> Hi Kilos  booting fine, no prob
<Kilos> yoohoo
<Kilos> now do reinstall grub-pc and grub-pc-bin
<Kilos> use synaptic
<Langjan> ok thks en slaap lekker, gonna watch voetspore now in Madagaskar
<Langjan> will do
<Kilos> lol ok lekker slaap
<Langjan> mooi loop my vriend
<Kilos> dankie
<smile> Kilos: :DD
<inetpro> goeiemore
<Kilos> hi smile inetpro 
<superfly> Middag oom Kilos 
<Kilos> hi there superfly 
<Kilos> all good?
<smile> bye :)
<Kilos> cheers smile
<Kilos> slaap well
<superfly> All good
#ubuntu-za 2017-01-06
<Langjan> Hello guys, goeiemore Kilos het jy lekker geslaap?
<Kilos> hi Langjan inetpro and everyone else
<Kilos> ja dankie Langjan en jy
<Kilos> was buite besig , skuus man
<Kilos> eks bly Langjan 
<Langjan> Dankie en lekker dag Kilos 
<Squirm> Morning
<magespawn> hey Squirm
<Squirm> Hey magespawn
<Kilos> hi magespawn Squirm 
<nsnzero> evening all
<smile> nsnzero: good evening! :)
<magespawn> hey hey time for to go, chat later all.
<nsnzero> hi smile and magespawn 
<magespawn> hi and bye
<smile> nsnzero: what you're up to? :)
<nsnzero> nothing much - web browsing 
#ubuntu-za 2017-01-07
<magespawn> good morning
<inetpro> Kilos reen gehad?
<inetpro> goeie more
 * inetpro had about 29mm
<squish102> i have the strangest problem on a linux box, login as root but i cannot type a commands. some work like df -h, but top or screen just never returns
<squish102> vi doesnt work, but cat does
<squish102> had some storage removed, but not sure what to look for
<MaNI> sounds like a ncurses issue or something
<MaNI> all the problem commands involve manipulating the terminal in some way other than just plain text output
<squish102> https://bin.snyman.info/mmm6be5n
<MaNI> while the ones that work are all plain text output
<squish102> hmm
<squish102> i'd have no idea what to do about ncurses
<MaNI> perhaps: strace top - or similar can shed a bit more light
<squish102> what happened is that this is a vm on vmware and we ripped a storage array out from under it. vmware had a failure because disk wasnt removed correctly and vm would not start. removed all storage array disk from vmware and machine booted.
<squish102> strace top - 
<squish102> ^^ doesn't do anything
<MaNI> maybe ncurses or some similar library that all these things share got corrupted or something, don't know if apt-get has some way to just forcefully reinstall everything if so that would clear it up
<MaNI> otherwise I don't know - can't see a direct link between a failed storage array and your symptoms, but theres definitely some kind of a pattern to which commands are working and which are not
<squish102> Thanks, that gives me a place to start
<Kilos> hi everyone, many power cuts today with storm and rain
<Kilos> and water getting into house wiring so earth leakage tripping
<Kilos> helloooo inetpro and all you other lurkers
<smile> Kilos-: hi :)
<nsnzero> hey smile
<smile> Should I leave? Should I stay? Should I come back another day? :)
 * smile listens to David Carvet - Should I Leave
<nsnzero> stick around 
<smile> I'll do that ;)
<smile> for now :p
<smile> Kilos-: but you still have power :)
<smile> nsnzero: are you a developer? :)
<nsnzero> no smile , just an average joe 
<nsnzero> but what do you need help with ?
<smile> nothing in fact :) I was trying to build chmlib a few days ago, but to no avail :)
<smile> I'm not used to C programming myself
<smile> I know the basics, but I can't even compile a simple library XD
<smile> unless there is a "configure" script, that is
<smile> I wonder why it's missing
<nsnzero> chm -> i remember that as a windows help file format 
<smile> yes! :D that's it!
<smile> I'm writing a program to take a chm file, extract it and read the hhc file inside the chm archive
<smile> the hhc file is what you end users call the table of contents
<smile> ;)
<nsnzero> ok in c there are two files to a library - the header and the code 
<smile> yeah, that's right. :)
<nsnzero> do you have to use c ? 
<smile> I use JavaScript with node.js currently, for parsing the hhc file
<smile> I wrote a command line tool with node.js and javascript
<smile> I would like to know how I can "talk" to chmlib from JavaScript
<smile> that way, I will get a lot of information about the chm file for free
<smile> chmlib is also what's used by xchm and the sumatrapdf reader (which also opens chm files)
<smile> chmlib is widely used, but not from within javascript ;)
<smile> I'm going to play a game, be back in a while
<nsnzero> ok sure i do some research in the mean time - i dont like java so i never learn't it
<nsnzero> Maaz tell smile that this is a good starting point https://sourceforge.net/projects/chmpane/?source=typ_redirect
<Maaz> nsnzero: Got it, I'll tell smile on freenode
<smile> nsnzero: thanks :)
<Maaz> smile: By the way, nsnzero on freenode told me "tell smile that this is a good starting point https://sourceforge.net/projects/chmpane/?source=typ_redirect" 20 minutes and 38 seconds ago
<smile> I wonder if it's using chmlib, lets download it and look at the source code :)
<Kilos-> power on and off smile
<smile> Kilos-: now it's on I presume ;)
<Kilos-> well duh
<Kilos-> haha
<Kilos-> longest its been on all day
<smile> nsnzero: I tried chmpane, it works for some chm files, but even for CHM specification compliant files the chance of failing is high :)
<smile> I might still have a good time studying the source code, but as a product on itself, it's worthless :) 
<smile> Kilos-: lets celebrate that. :)
<Kilos-> lol
<Kilos-> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<smile> chmpane uses lzx.c, which is written by Jed Wing :)
<Kilos-> i have power sockets hanging outside the flush wall mountings to escape the water
<smile> the same author as the chm specification
<smile> Kilos-: good
<Kilos-> will need to check roof tommorrow
<smile> :D
<Kilos-> or in ceiling
<smile> Kilos-: don't fall of the roof
<Kilos-> nope its too far for old peeps to fall
<Kilos-> ill tie a safety rope to a sky hook
<smile> (y)
<smile> that's a thumbs up
<smile> http://www.nongnu.org/chmspec/latest/ <- do you envy me for reading that? ;) 
<Kilos-> nope
<Kilos-> ok guys i go sleep now. you have a good time
<Kilos-> see you tomorrow
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos-!
<Kilos-> oh my
<Kilos-> Maaz ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos-
 * Kilos- sips cyber coffee
<smile> good night, Kilos- 
<smile> good luck sleeping with drinking coffee late at night.. ;)
<Kilos-> lol ty
<nsnzero> smile - you will see in the spec that extracting the index is not guaranteed
<smile> nsnzero: the CHM spec on nongnu.org? :p
<nsnzero> the chm is just a bunch on html files , with an index which is compressed with LHZ and complied into the chm file itself
<smile> index != table of contents :p
<smile> index = keyword index = hhk file
<smile> table of contents = hhc file
<smile> it seems to extract the table of contents, but the encoding is wrong o.O
<smile> it's just plain ascii / utf-8 I think..
<smile> so it shouldn't fail at all
<nsnzero> now you just want to extract the index or hhk file ?
<smile> hhk = index XD
<smile> I want to extract the hhc file
<smile> which is the toc
<smile> ;)
<smile> I've succeeded at it with JavaScript and 7-Zip already :)
<smile> but I'm very interested in the $FIftiMain file: http://www.nongnu.org/chmspec/latest/Internal.html#FIftiMain
<smile> the search cache :)
<smile> chmpane is not using chmlib o.O
<nsnzero> i need to find a chm file to check out 
<smile> nsnzero: I'll pass you one :) what's your e-mail address?
<nsnzero> got 1 aready
<smile> okay :) where did you get it? :) I would like to test it as well :)
<nsnzero> sorry smile : from here https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/desktop/ms669985(v=vs.85).aspx
<nsnzero> right from the source
<inetpro> ai! 
<inetpro> Maaz: tell Kilos why you killing our power now as well? 
<Maaz> inetpro: Righto, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<nsnzero> hi inetpro 
<smile> nsnzero: thanks
<inetpro> hi nsnzero 
<inetpro> city of Tshwane, "Power off due to a 132Kv trip, technicians already attending to it. ETR not yet known."
<smile> ETR => estimated time resolved? ;)
<inetpro> I guess so yes... down since about 18:30 here 
<inetpro> or estimated time to recover 
<inetpro> or estimated time to resolve 
<nsnzero> we had a transformer trip about a week ago - lucky it was about 10pm 
<nsnzero> when it blew about 8 months ago it took a week for them to fully restore power 
<nsnzero> smile - here is 1 using chmlib https://github.com/jedwing/CHMLib/blob/master/NOTES
<smile> nsnzero: I came across it before, but now I already understand some more of it :) 
<smile> I now realize i just can call any chm* function from chmlib.c from within another c program
<smile> let's hope I don't need the source code of "chmlib", and just use the compiled library as available in the repos
<nsnzero> just include chmlib.h aswell
<smile> yeah, but do I need the file "chmlib.h"? or will the C compiler detect "hey, I dont need to have chmlib.h, because I already have the installed chmlib?"
<nsnzero> normally the *.h is the library that pulls the relevant c code into your program
<nsnzero> i havent programmed in c in a long time - and i only use it for Atmel AVR microcontrollers
<smile> I have a directory with chmlib.h and test_chmLib.c in
<smile> [geoffrey@msi-laptop chmlib-tests]$ LANG=C gcc test_chmLib.c -o testchmlib
<smile> /tmp/ccHNORkc.o: In function `main':
<smile> test_chmLib.c:(.text+0x69): undefined reference to `chm_open'
<smile> test_chmLib.c:(.text+0xe9): undefined reference to `chm_resolve_object'
<smile> test_chmLib.c:(.text+0x1b4): undefined reference to `chm_retrieve_object'
<smile> collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status
<smile> that means it can't import chmlib
<smile> :/
<smile> it doesn't matter if I have a chmlib.h in the same directory, it fails with the same errors
<nsnzero> include chm_lib.c those missing functions are in there 
<smile> nsnzero: did that, no effect :) I found this, what should I do with it? :)
<smile> https://github.com/jedwing/CHMLib/blob/master/src/Makefile.simple
<MaNI> thats a linker error
<smile> I would like to do a ./configure, make, make install, but no such file or command "./configure"
<MaNI> you need to tell the linker to link chmlib
<smile> MaNI: how?
<MaNI> i.e. nothing to do with the header file
<MaNI> gcc test_chmLib.c -o testchmlib -Lchmlib
<MaNI> for example
<smile> [geoffrey@msi-laptop chmlib-tests]$ LANG=C gcc test_chmLib.c -o testchmlib -Lchmlib
<smile> /tmp/cc5KpISp.o: In function `main':
<smile> test_chmLib.c:(.text+0x69): undefined reference to `chm_open'
<smile> test_chmLib.c:(.text+0xe9): undefined reference to `chm_resolve_object'
<smile> test_chmLib.c:(.text+0x1b4): undefined reference to `chm_retrieve_object'
<smile> collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status
<smile> :|
<smile> chmlib files (installed from repo): /usr/bin/chm_http /usr/bin/enum_chmLib /usr/bin/enumdir_chmLib /usr/bin/extract_chmLib /usr/bin/test_chmLib /usr/include/chm_lib.h /usr/include/lzx.h /usr/lib/libchm.so /usr/lib/libchm.so.0 /usr/lib/libchm.so.0.0.0
<MaNI> sorry, -lchmlib
<MaNI> -L is for specifying the search path.
<nsnzero> thanks MaNI - i never built with command line gcc before
<MaNI> header file (include) tells it -what- definitions to expect to find, linker has to actually locate those definitions in order to produce a binary that knows how to call them
<MaNI> undefined reference is always a linker error
<smile> :)
<smile> [geoffrey@msi-laptop chmlib-tests]$ LANG=C gcc test_chmLib.c -o testchmlib -lchmlib
<smile> /usr/sbin/ld: cannot find -lchmlib
<smile> collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status
<smile> not yet there :)
<smile> should I specify the path to the library, instead of the name?
<smile>  /usr/lib/libchm.so maybe?
<MaNI> I'm just assuming the name of course, I've never used 'chmlib' so I don't know what it calls itself
<MaNI> if it's named libchm.so then it should just be -lchm
<MaNI> if it's in a custom (non system) path then you need to tell the linker where to find it with e.g. -L/my/custom/folder as well
 * nsnzero goes to read up on C.... again
<nsnzero> goodnight guys - hope everything works out 
<smile> MaNI: you're an angel :D LANG=C gcc test_chmLib.c -o testchmlib -lchm worked
<smile> LANG=C is just added because I could show you the error messages and info messages in English ;)
<superfly> Hello 
<smile> I'm leaving, thank you for your support! :)
<smile> bye :)
<nlsthzn> hey superfly , so how is the US?
 * nlsthzn will check for an answer in the morning... bed time :p
<superfly> nlsthzn: so far, it's a good winter. In general, warmer than South Africa's winter. 
<superfly> nlsthzn But I'm in the desert, so that kinda figures 
 * inetpro falling asleep 
<inetpro> superfly: take care and have a good rest of the day 
<inetpro> good night 
<squish102> just had first snow day and snow is gone :(
<squish102> !weather charlotte, nc
<squish102> Maaz weather charlotte, nc
<Maaz> squish102: In Charlotte, North Carolina at 5:52 PM EST on January 07, 2017: -2°C; Humidity: 49%; Wind: NW at 11 km/h; Conditions: Partly Cloudy; Sunrise/set: 7:32 AM EST/5:27 PM EST; Moonrise/set: 1:31 PM EST/2:03 AM EST
#ubuntu-za 2017-01-08
<superfly> squish102: haha. We went for a walk today. I was in a t-shirt, and I started sweating. Winter in the desert is tough. 
<superfly> inetpro: ^^
<magespawn> good morning
<magespawn> afternonn
<magespawn> afternoon too
<magespawn> #sleptlate
<Kilos> hi mmageand everyone else
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> at least i am not the only today
<magespawn> hey kilos
<magespawn> how is it going?
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<magespawn> good thanks
<Kilos> found new info today that mango skins are very healthy so wanna try make smoothie things
<Kilos> i still need to research what a smoothy is
<magespawn> not sure how they would taste though
<Kilos> fights colestorol and all
<Kilos> http://www.doctorshealthpress.com/food-and-nutrition-articles/mango-peel-could-contain-hidden-benefits
<magespawn> blended ingredients in a smoothie maker or blender etc
<Kilos> says a bit bitter but meds arent supposed to be lekker you know
<Kilos> so if you use the whole mango with out the pip it should be drinkable i spose
<Kilos> ill try it
<Kilos> hi smile 
<smile> hi! :)
<Kilos> a smile a day keeps the doctor away
<Kilos> :D
<Kilos> thats my limit
<smile> do you have reason to smile, Kilos ? :)
<magespawn> a lot of pips can eaten some though have stuff that is not healthy
<magespawn> hey smile
<Kilos> yes smile im in love man , thats plenty reason , especially when its reciprocated
<magespawn> that is awesome kilos
<smile> hey magespawn 
<smile> Kilos: who are you in love with? :p 
<magespawn> well that made him run away quick
<Kilos> eish , ineternet messing around
<smile> Kilos: I asked who you're in love with :D
<magespawn> smile you going to keep chasing him away? maybe the computer has a problem with the question.
<magespawn> :)
<smile> lol.
<smile> maybe Kilos is a bot
<smile> and crashes on that question
<smile> ;)
<magespawn> love does not compure
<magespawn> compute
<Kilos-> lol smile
<Kilos-> with my daughters mother of course
<Kilos-> internet scrappy today again , sigh
 * smile sighs for Kilos
<Kilos-> smile didnt you see our fb posts when i got there
<Kilos-> 31 years after we met
<Kilos-> dont ask me to find them, tara posted
<smile> Kilos-: no? :)
<smile> Do I have you on facebook? :p 
<Kilos-> i dont think so
<Kilos-> miles.sharpe
<smile> I already found you! ;)
<Kilos-> but i dont follow anyone because everyones posts eat my data
<smile> or is that the wrong account?
<smile> :p
<smile> miles.sharpe.7
<Kilos-> in there you should find on the 29th sept
<smile> yeah
<Kilos-> no .7
<smile> :DD
<Kilos-> where the .7 comes from
<smile> You don't even accept my friendship request :o 
<Kilos-> wait i go see man
<smile> Kilos-: because you're the seventh person with such a name ;) 
<Kilos-> 'i do one thing at a time
<smile> Kilos-: :D
<Kilos-> there you go
<Kilos-> ive never had a 7 on before
<Kilos-> i was first miles.sharpe
<Kilos-> how other 6 creap in before
<Kilos-> kreep
<Kilos-> ai!
<Kilos-> head not happy today
<smile> Kilos-: get another head! :)
<Kilos-> lol
<Kilos-> i go try make a mango smoothy with skin
<Kilos-> for health reasons of course
<smile> with skin? :p 
<smile> human skin? :p 
<Kilos-> yes
<Kilos-> no man
<smile> XD
<Kilos-> mango peel
<Kilos-> google mango peel and health
<smile> okay ;) 
<magespaw1> looks like we are both pliping in and out today
<Kilos-> haha
<magespawn> busy looking at buying lock pick sets online
<magespawn> no local suppliers that i can fing on the net
<magespawn> so prices are all in dollars at the moment
<Kilos-> magespawn see if there is still a place called rr martin and sons
<Kilos-> they were locksmiths in pta 40 years ago
<Kilos-> what lock you wanna pick
<inetpro> smile: did you see the topic, "Please help oom Kilos! https://www.gofundme.com/ReunionRoadblock/" ?
<inetpro> good mornings everyone
<inetpro> oops, make that afternoon
<Kilos-> hi inetpro he has helped twice
<inetpro> ahh, just making sure Kilos-, thanks
<Kilos-> only he goes the paypal route
<inetpro> how are you all doing today
<inetpro> ?
<magespawn> found them under the homeimprovment4u.co.za website
<magespawn> all of them Kilos
<Kilos-> dunno where to give that info so gofundme dont fight
<smile> inetpro: yeah :D
<magespawn> hey inetpro
<Kilos-> all of them what magespawn 
<Kilos-> im ok ty and you
<smile> inetpro: I give what I can miss ;) 
<Kilos-> just a head day again
<magespawn> i want to pick all of the locks
<Kilos-> hahaha
<Kilos-> its an art you know
<inetpro> the goal is still way too far away
<Kilos-> its like a hacksaw in the hands of a secretary
<Kilos-> inetpro its 4500 now
<Kilos-> tara to busy with commissions to get time to update
<magespawn> indeed Kilos- takes practice
<Kilos-> i waiting for her to give me the totals then ill try do it
<magespawn> i have a small set for years now
<Kilos-> cool magespawn 
<Kilos-> its intersting though
<Kilos-> oh the mango smoothy with peel isnt bad
<Kilos-> easier than trying to peel and eat a soft mango
<magespawn> yes it is, and i like learning so
<inetpro> Kilos-: only $4500 left to pay?
<Kilos-> yip
<Kilos-> or 4.800, im not sure
<inetpro> wow, that is good news
<Kilos-> yes
<Kilos-> its mainly the docs now i think
<inetpro> please ask her to update that page asap
<Kilos-> tara has been splitting it up so they all get some and dont hand over to debt peeps
<magespawn> clever
<magespawn> i am out of here for a bit, chat late all.
<smile> a new day has come! :D
<smile> Omg, I'm so good at writing documentation o.O
<smile> I found a TODO with what I needed :D
<smile> I always forget I write that stuff :p 
<smile> Kilos-: did you ever tell your daughter is so beautiful? :o 
<Kilos-> lol
<Kilos-> na man she ok to look at
<magespawn> hey Kilos- 
<Kilos-> hi magespawn 
<Kilos-> stuffin internet issues with router
<Kilos-> ai!
<Kilos-> lappy shows connected but nothing comes in
<Kilos-> ai!
<nsnzero> hi guys
<Kilos-> hi nsnzero 
<nsnzero> hi Kilos-  how are you ?
<Kilos-> ok ty and you?
<nsnzero> ok - back to work tomorrow though
<magespawn> hi nsnzero 
<nsnzero> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> been on holiday?
<nsnzero> yip magespawn for a month - now back to the grind 
<magespawn> that is a nice long amount of leave
<nsnzero> thats 1 thing about working in a school - you get alot of holidays
<magespawn> maybe that is where i should look for my next job ;)
<Kilos-> lol
<Kilos-> yeah schools it guy
<Kilos-> we had a guy here that did that
<Kilos-> in rustenburg iirc
<Kilos-> wonder what happened to him
<Kilos-> inetpro who was it
 * magespawn wonders what the pay is like though
<nsnzero> yeah -try that -  they pay well too especially the private / semi private schools
<magespawn> not too sure what the work would entail, i might get bored, that has always been my problem
<inetpro> Kilos-: too many have come and gone
<nsnzero> i get bored as well - but leaves me time for my reading on the net - love to read
<magespawn> ahh that is one thing that would be worth while
<magespawn> does anybody here use usenet?
<nsnzero> and off course the holidays !!!
<magespawn> does mean that you cannot realyy take leave at other times of the year
<nsnzero> the first rule of Usenet is that you don't talk about Usenet
<magespawn> hah, boom!
<nsnzero> i get annual and sick leave - just never took annual leave - 20 days
<magespawn> do you also get all the school holidays then?
<nsnzero> well i do go in to work holiday time - its very boring at home sometimes 
<inetpro> school support staff do not necessarily get leave when kids have holidays
<pavlushka> ahoy! ZA
<magespawn> indeed, i know teachers are actually supposed to work during the holidays too
<inetpro> many are lucky to get away with it without anyone noticing
<pavlushka> inetpro: true, you can take me as example :(
<nsnzero> inetpro: you are correct
<nsnzero> magespawn: you may want to check this site out https://www.xsusenet.com
<magespawn> thanks nsnzero 
<magespawn> that looks interesting
<nsnzero> magespawn: no problem - let me know how it goes ... now i interested in using it too 
<magespawn> i'll try the free one first i think
<inetpro> hi pavlushka, how are you doing?
<inetpro> magespawn: yikes, I didn't know that people still use Usenet
<magespawn> there is always somebody
<inetpro> reminds me of many years ago
<magespawn> http://xkcd.com/1782/
<superfly> o/
<magespawn> hey superfly
<inetpro> wb superfly
<inetpro> magespawn: usenet dates back to 1979
<Kilos-> ohi superfly 
<magespawn> so just after i was born, seems appropriate that i should have a look
<nsnzero> inetpro: there are still bbs services that are active - shows nothing is really forgotten on the net
<magespawn> there was a site i found the other day with a list of them, can't remember what is was called though
<nsnzero> magespawn: usenet or bbs ?
<magespawn> bbs
<magespawn> i remember when a friend of mine showed me his in 92-93
<nsnzero> here is 1 listing service http://www.synchro.net/sbbslist.html
<inetpro> magespawn: which also reminds me of CompuServe
<magespawn> CompuServe that rings a bell too, and America Online?
<magespawn> busy watching MI1, so the topic is stangely fitting
<nsnzero> inetpro: in 92 i had a 5 megabyte mfm hardrive and 640kb ram on a intel 8080 processor
<pavlushka> inetpro: I am good but in a transient phase, so ...
<magespawn> mine was a 286 
<inetpro> nsnzero: yikes, that was 1990 technology
<pavlushka> o/ superfly 
<inetpro> you guys should get yourself on FreeDOS again
<inetpro> FreeDOS 1.2 was released on 2016-12-25 
 * pavlushka spawning some magics
<nsnzero> dos - maybe thats why i love the terminal so much 
<nsnzero> take care guys - i am off 
<smile> bye :)
<magespawn> i am also off, good night all
<Kilos-> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2018-01-01
<DSG358> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ we have got more than 200% of the monthly donations today, thank you all so much!(weechat devs)vkaovcovm: Researcher- superfly inetpro ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<DSG358> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ we have got more than 200% of the monthly donations today, thank you all so much!(weechat devs)qnijykx: K_K_N smile kmf[m] ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<DSG358> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ we have got more than 200% of the monthly donations today, thank you all so much!(weechat devs)cwunayag: SilverCode Cryterion tumbleweed ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<DSG358> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ we have got more than 200% of the monthly donations today, thank you all so much!(weechat devs)jqfkgpguc: thatgraemeguy andrewlsd Webtricity ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<DSG358> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ we have got more than 200% of the monthly donations today, thank you all so much!(weechat devs)wpdnt: Researcher- inetpro superfly ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<DSG358> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ we have got more than 200% of the monthly donations today, thank you all so much!(weechat devs)ymbsiuing: paddatrapper DalekSec Maaz â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–
<DSG358> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ we have got more than 200% of the monthly donations today, thank you all so much!(weechat devs)dwtxtco: paddatrapper thatgraemeguy bmg505 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<pavlushka> Happy new year ZA!
#ubuntu-za 2018-01-02
<qwebirc19633> HELLO WORLS
<qwebirc19633> Any one here
<qwebirc19633> huhh
<qwebirc19633> ;ls
#ubuntu-za 2018-01-05
<bmg505> hello, you all still on holiday?
<magespawn> exit
<Kilos> hi guys , sorry i am so scarce, i get 2g on a good day hehe
#ubuntu-za 2018-01-06
<inetpro> .
<squish102> what is the easiest thing to use to setup a vpn service so that I can have my windows browser trafic go over vpn (without lots of clients installed)
<squish102> i used to use pptpd and that was easy from a windows side to configyre
<squish102> ok used openvpn, but had to install openvpn on PC
<MaNI> just install opera and browse in private mode :p
<MaNI> or use firefox and one of the dozen plugins for that or something
<squish102> does that still report my ip from where I am browsing?
<MaNI> opera private mode has a built in vpn
<MaNI> and various firefox plugins for this also exist
<MaNI> it works perfectly fine for avoiding geoblocks or avoiding casual tracking - but obviously if it is for criminal activity or something that requries actual privacy you'll have to shell out for a proper vpn as you probably don't want to trust the people hosting those vpns...
#ubuntu-za 2018-01-07
<superfly> o/
<paddatrapper> superfly: hey
<superfly> hey paddatrapper! back from your trip?
<paddatrapper> superfly: about to depart from Jo'berg now now
<paddatrapper> superfly: how is the move going? 
<superfly> paddatrapper: we only move in Feb
<paddatrapper> superfly: ah still a little time then 
<superfly> We need to hash out fixing a few things with the owner, and the appraisal needs to be done.
<superfly> Once that is done, our loan/mortgage should be approved and if everything works out correctly, the house is ours on the 14th of Feb
<paddatrapper> Ah awesome! I'll be back in a bit
#ubuntu-za 2020-01-03
<chesedo> Good morning South Africa
